# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus dsl-ac68u

## freebil

Ας μαζευτούμε λοιπόν όσοι το αγοράσαμε ή θα το αγοράσουμε. Μία μέρα το έχω και μου έκανε εξαιρετική εντύπωση ότι κατέβασε το attenuation από το zte του οτε κατά 6-7db, καθώς αύξησε και το snr. Για μακρινές αποστάσεις δεν είχα ακούσει καλά λόγια για το συγκεκριμένο, επειδή έχει τσιπ της mediatec και όχι broadcom όπως είναι τα dslam του οτε, αλλά σε σχέση με του οτέ πηγαίνει πολύ καλύτερα. Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες. Ορίστε ένα screenshot από τα στατιστικά γραμμής συνδεδεμένο απευθείας πάνω στον κατανεμητή.

----------


## babis3g

τελικα το ειπα οτι θα κανεις πρωτος review  :Smile: 

To δικο μου εχει ερθει Ελλαδα απο την περασμενη πεμπτη και μαλλον εχει κολλησει στην αποηθηκη του κουριερ, θα παω αυριο να δω στα γραφεια τους, γιατι μπορει να κατσει καιρο εκει ... σε 2 μερες ηρθε απο Ταιβαν και εδω εχει κολλησει ... lovely  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Για το MediaTek ... ειναι τα παλια trendchip τα οποια εκαναω ενωση με την Ralink και αυτες με την σειρα τους αν δεν κανω λαθος τους πηρε πηρε η MediaTek
Τα trend ειναι ηδη γνωστα επειδη συνχρονιζαν ψηλα σχεδον με ολους τους παροχους, μερικοι υποστριζουν οτι για τον λογο αυτο δεν ειναι τοσο σταθερα, αλλα τωρα με τα Ασος εχουν ρυθμιση σνρ (stability Adjustment) και ετσι δεν υπαρχει θεμα αν τυχει κατι παρομοιο
Εδω Ελλαδα πολλοι παροχοι ηδη δινουν μοντεμ με trend και πανε καλα με ολους τους παροχους αλλα τα πιο πολλα ειναι με την παλια τεχνολογια ... τωρα η MediaTek συνεχιζει με την καινουρια γενια xdsl chipset και ενα απο αυτα τα τσιπακια εχει και το AC68U

Οσο για το σνρ μηπως εισαι σε 4αρα? γιατι αν ναι τοτε μπορει να φταει και το προφιλ

εδω εγω τωρα εχω επανω το dsl N55U με 4αρα προφιλ και εχω επισης περιπου 20 σνρ και εχω και πολυ λιγα ερρορς για 3 μερες αν και το δικο μου ναι μεν το ραλινκ τωρα ανηκει στην MediaTek αλλα δεν παθει να ειναι το παλιο Ralink



Παντως βαση του ac68u με το attenuator που δεινχει, βγαζει υπολογισμο γυρω στα 10000 (9936 MAX down rate) δηλαδη στο full ταχυτητα με αποσταση τετοια γραμμη και αs εισαι σε καμπινα broadcom του οτε ... μαλλον εχει παρει την παραδοση σε καλες ταχυτητες απο την πρωην εταιρια tend

Βεβαια αυτο θα φανει και στο μελλον ... και εγω οταν το παρω θα ειμαι σε 4αρα να δω τι θα δειξει και σε εμενα

Θα ακνακοινωσω και εγω νεα οταν αποφασισουν εδω Ελλαδα να το στειλουν  ... ξερετε με ποιο κουριερ συνεργαζεται η DHL? ειναι ακομα η ACS?

- - - Updated - - -

εχω και την τελευταια βετα (προχτεσινη) που θα βγει συντομα σε γνησιο λογισμικο αν θελεις να την περασεις, αλλα εγω ειμαι ακομα με σταυρωμενα χερια  :Razz:

----------


## freebil

Ναι σε 4αρα είμαι, αλλά δεν είναι καλό που ανέβηκε? Δεν δείχνει ότι μειώθηκε ο θόρυβος? Στην αρχή κλείδωσε Annex M βέβαια και είχα χαμηλό snr αλλά το γύρισα σε Annex A και αυξήθηκε.. :One thumb up:  Στο zte το snr ήταν κοντα στο 6! Τώρα πιστεύω είναι σε καλά επίπεδα και σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω σε 24αρα. Αν μπορείς postare το firmware αλλά απο μεθαυριο θα το περάσω γιατί έχω 2 μέρες δουλειά να φτιάξω την καλωδίωση του σπιτιού.  :Smile: 

Y.Γ. Για την dhl 2 φορές που μου έχει έρθει μου το παρέδωσε η ίδια η dhl.

----------


## babis3g

DSL-AC68U_3.0.0.4_376_2139

ολοφρεσκια για ολους
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...235698A63DE58Y

Εχω ζητησει απο τα κεντρικα Ταιβαν να προσθεσουν και μια ρυθμιση αν με ακουσουν πιστευω θα γινει αχτυπητο

----------


## freebil

Ώραίος, ευχαριστώ. Αν επιτρέπεται, πες ποια ρύθμιση να μάθουμε και μεις!

----------


## babis3g

trellis coding
http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/error_correction.htm#Trellis

αν και εχει ηδη παρα πολλες για θεμα γραμμης, χανεσαι και ολα τα κανονιζεις μεσα απο το μενου, χωρις τελνετ και αλλα προγραμματα
Οταν θα βαλεις φωτο βαλε και απο το administration> dsl settings

UBPO για το upsteam
TX power (ρυθμιζει αυτο power down 19.7 που εχεις προς το τελος)
RX Rg Gain ειναι κατι σαν ενισχυτητης σηματος
Bit swap πολυ γνωστο
SRA seamless rate adaption
stability adjustment (ρυθμιση σνρ)

----------


## freebil

Μόνο το modulation έχω πειράξει και το annex mode νομίζω. Χρειάζεται να αλλάξω τπτ άλλο? Όταν αλλάξω firmware, πως κάνω hard reset? Από το menu ή από το κουμπί της συσκευής?

Να και ένα screenshot απο τα φάσματα όταν το συνέδεσα πάνω στον κατανεμητή.

----------


## babis3g

οχι μην πειραξεις τιποτε αλλο , αν και σε κλειδωμενο προφιλ που ειμαστε δεν μπορει να κανει διαφορα γιατι κανενα μοντεμ δεν μπορει να κανει override αυτο στο dslam, πολυ σπανια ... μονο σε ελευθερο προφιλ

Το φασμα ειναι το ιδιο και σε εμνα, δεν βαζω αλλο screenshot απο το n55u για να δεις, οταν παρω το δικο μου θα βαλω αλλα τοσο περιπου παει το φασμα σε 4αρα και εχω βαλει επανω και αλλα μοντεμ ... ειναι το ιδιο σχεδον σε ολα

Αυτη η φωτο ειναι με το καινουριο λογισμικο που εδωσα?

Κανονικα το AC68U δεν χρειαζεται reset ουτε backup μετα την αναβαθμηση, αλλα εγω θα του κανω ... εχω υποψιες οτι εχει conflict προς στιγμη σαν καινουριο μοντεμ ... αν χρειαστει κανεις απο οπου θελεις αλλα το κουμπακι παντα ειναι προτiμοτερο

----------


## freebil

Όχι, δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα το καινούριο. Είναι με το τελευταίο επίσημο. Στο φάσμα, στις συχνότητες που φαίνεται να πέφτει, το κάνει και σε σένα?

----------


## babis3g

Ναι και σε εμαν, κλεισε το bit swap ειχε θεμα σε το τελευταιο official αλλα και να το αφησεις με το προφιλ που εχουμε δεν πειραζει


εγω εβαλα με το n55u το stability τερμα -10 και κατεβασε το σνρ απο 26 στο 13, αλλα μετα μισο λεπτο γυρισε παλι ψηλα

Οσο για το οτι δεν παει καλα σε μακρυνες γραμμες δεν νομιζω να ειναι αληθεια, εδω ο φιλος απο Aγγλια εχει ατενουετορ 52,6
Βαζω στο calculator 53 και βγαζει 4 κατι ταχυτητα
http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

ο φιλος κλειδωνει με 5000 κατι και το ΜΑΧ down ειναι 8000 κατι, κατα την γνωμη μου την εχει γονατισει την γραμμη, δεν ξερω σε τι δσλαμ ειναι αλλα σιγουρα τα δινει ολα το ασος
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum...3&p=-1&#bottom

Αυτο που ειπα πριν τα παλια trend και απο οτι φαινεται και τα καινουρια MediaTek κλειδωνουν ψηλα

----------


## freebil

Και γω δεν νομίζω να ισχύει. Πάντως σε σχέση με το zte τα στατιστικά είναι μέρα με νύχτα. Αν είχα κάποιο broadcom θα μπορούσε να γίνει καλύτερη συγκριση..

----------


## babis3g

> Και γω δεν νομίζω να ισχύει. Πάντως σε σχέση με το zte τα στατιστικά είναι μέρα με νύχτα. Αν είχα κάποιο broadcom θα μπορούσε να γίνει καλύτερη συγκριση..


για το μελλον να ξερεις, το tp link 8960 ειναι το πιο φτηνο στο eshop 28 ευρο, καλο ειναι να εχεις αλλο ενα
το εχω και εγω

- - - Updated - - -

τωρα θα με κανεις να βαλω επανω το τπ λινκ να δουμε  :Smile:  και να τραβηξω screenshot

----------


## freebil

Καλά η αλήθεια είναι πως θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν δεν βαριέσαι  :Razz: 


EDIT: Μόλις πέρασα το καινούριο firmware

----------


## babis3g

το ασος τραβαει λιγο πιο χαμηλα τις συνχοτητες μετα απο μερες (πιο αριστερα) εκτος αν κλεισεις το bit swap
το τπ λινκ μενει ιδιο αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειναι on  η off το bit swap του το εγβαλα αμεσως γιατι το ασος εχει πολυ καλυτερο wifi
Αλλα ετσι να δεις και τα 2 στο προφιλ που εχουμεσε αυτα τα ορια παιζεται
apo errors περιπου και τα 2 ιδια



αλλα εδω που τα λεμε σε ανοιχτο προφιλ των 24 θα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα

----------


## freebil

Μάλιστα, ωραία. Έβαλα το καινούριο firmware και έκανα update το πιο πάνω post. Αν θες τπτ να σου πω, επειδή ακόμα δεν το έχεις, πες

----------


## babis3

Θα το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή. Αυτό που με απασχολεί τώρα είναι το download master.
Ενώ κατεβάζει στον δίσκο τορρεντ και λινκ χωρίς πρόβλημα, δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει με  Premium λογαριασμούς όπως uploaded.

----------


## jmakro

λοιπον με 2 μερες εδω φουλ βροχη ισως ειναι η πιο σταθερη ρυθμιση απο θεμα λαθων που εχω δει εως τωρα.
Οι ρυθμισεις ειναι οι εξης
DSL modulation	vdsl2
Annex mode	annex a
Dynamic Line Adjustment (ADSL)	enable
Stability Adjustment (ADSL)	Disabled
Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment (ADSL)	stable
Stability Adjustment (VDSL)	5db κατεβασμα snr
Tx Power Control (VDSL)	disable
Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment (VDSL)	high perfomance
UPBO - upstream power back off (VDSL) enable	
SRA (Seamless Rate Adaptation) enable	
Bitswap (ADSL)	disable
Bitswap (VDSL)	enable
VDSL Profile	30a
G.INP (G.998.4)	disable
G.vector (G.993.5)disable


MTU 1492 δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα με 1452

2187 firmware

DSL Firmware Version	1.0.2.2
DSL Driver Version	FwVer:5.5.1.127_B_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2
DSL Link Status	
up
DSL Uptime	
1 days 11 hours 28 minutes 14 seconds
DSL modulation	
ITU G.993.2(VDSL2)
Annex mode	
ANNEX_B
SNR Down	
6.1 dB
SNR Up	
19.0 dB
Line Attenuation Down	
17.7 dB
Line Attenuation Up	
5.9 dB
Path Mode	
FastPath
Data Rate Down	
49999 kbps
Data Rate Up	
4997 kbps
MAX Rate Down	
62048
MAX Rate Up	
12956
POWER Down	
14.4 dbm
POWER Up	
1.6 dbm
CRC Down	
10212
CRC Up	
2

----------


## andresalonika

Νομιζω βρήκα bug. 

Στο άσχετο έπεσε το adsl, περιμενα να ξανα προσπαθησει να συνδεθει ομως το λαμπακι του dsl δεν άναβε. 

Κανω reboot μεσα απο το ui και οταν τελειώσε το reboot βλεπω το Dynamic Line Adjustment ειναι Disabled (ενω το είχα Enabled) και στο Stability Adjustment στο -2 (ενω το είχα disabled). Τα έβαλα οπως τα ειχα πριν, εκανα save και τα κρατησε. Εκανα reboot κι εφυγα για δουλεια. Θα το δω το βραδυ. (2 ημερες ηταν μια χαρα βραχος)

Εν τω μεταξύ στο σαιτ της ασους στα firmware ανεβάσανε ξανα το firmware Version 3.0.0.4.376_2187 με ονομασία Beta (2015/03/09) και απο κατω του είναι το ιδιο firmware χωρις τη λεξη Βετα και με ημερομηνια 2015/02/26

----------


## babis3g

> Νομιζω βρήκα bug. 
> 
> Στο άσχετο έπεσε το adsl, περιμενα να ξανα προσπαθησει να συνδεθει ομως το λαμπακι του dsl δεν άναβε. 
> 
> Κανω reboot μεσα απο το ui και οταν τελειώσε το reboot βλεπω το Dynamic Line Adjustment ειναι Disabled (ενω το είχα Enabled) και στο Stability Adjustment στο -2 (ενω το είχα disabled). Τα έβαλα οπως τα ειχα πριν, εκανα save και τα κρατησε. Εκανα reboot κι εφυγα για δουλεια. Θα το δω το βραδυ. (2 ημερες ηταν μια χαρα βραχος)
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ στο σαιτ της ασους στα firmware ανεβάσανε ξανα το firmware Version 3.0.0.4.376_2187 με ονομασία Beta (2015/03/09) και απο κατω του είναι το ιδιο firmware χωρις τη λεξη Βετα και με ημερομηνια 2015/02/26


δεν νομιζω να ειναι bug
το DLA αν βρει αστατη γραμμη ριχνει το σνρ απο μονο του για να βρει πιο σταθερη γραμμη, για  αυτο και οταν ειναι ενεργο το DLA δεν μπορουμε να πειραξουμε το stability adjustment (snr tweak)
Για καποιο λογο βρηκε αστατη γραμμη και ξανασυνχρονισε με πιο χαμηλο σνρ (πρεπει να ειχε και πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα) ... να θελεις κλεινεις το DLA και δεν πρεπει να το ξανακανει

Για το site ασος σε εμενα δεν δειχνει κατι τετοιο .. (asus.com) για το Ελληνικο δεν κοιταξα το Αγγλικο και Αυστραλιανο ναι υπαρχει οπως το λες...
Ισως (υπολογισμος δικος μου) επειδη σε αυτα τα 2 μερη εκει κανουν παραπονα για πολλα crc errors μηπως εγινε κατι???

----------


## freebil

Όντως και εμένα έτσι δείχνει.. Από http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLAC...Desk_Download/

----------


## babis3g

σε εμενα δεν δειχνει, μονο στο AU/UK

----------


## freebil

Άμα μπεις με άλλον browser ή καθαρίσεις τα cookies από αυτόν που μπαίνεις, λογικά θα σου δείξει..

----------


## babis3g

> Άμα μπεις με άλλον browser ή καθαρίσεις τα cookies από αυτόν που μπαίνεις, λογικά θα σου δείξει..


δοκιμασα με firefox & IE & chrome ... τιποτα ...  δεν καθαρισα τα cookies γιατι δεν εχω σκοπο να ξαναβαζω ολα τα μονιτορ και σερβερσ και passwords απο την αρχη
Στο Αγγλικο φορουμ OC εχω δει και αλλους παλαιοτερα που λενε οτι δεν εμφανιζονταν καποιες φορες

----------


## freebil

Στον firefox όταν πας clear recent history επιλέγεις αν θες να σβήσεις μόνο cookies ή και κωδικούς. Βέβαια μπορεί να μην φταίει αυτό.

----------


## babis3g

> Στον firefox όταν πας clear recent history επιλέγεις αν θες να σβήσεις μόνο cookies ή και κωδικούς. Βέβαια μπορεί να μην φταίει αυτό.


δεν νομιζω να φταιει αυτο, μαλλον κατι κανουν γεωγραφικα (οχι σιγουρα) με τους σερβερ τους γιατι σε AU/GR/UK φαινονται οκ με τους παραπανω browser και τωρα δοκιμασα και με opera και στην opera εκανα και clear cookies

Ισως να φταιει που εχω αλλουs dns 212.118.241.1, αλλα δυσκολα

Eπισης και στα φορουμ τους (οχι με το ac68u) που εχω δει ... στο μενου απο το ασος firmware update δεν βρισκει αυτο παντα το καινουριο λογσιμικο ουτε και αν πατησουν το check

την επομενη φορα που θα επικοινωνησω μαζι τους θα ρωτησω

----------


## andresalonika

Τελικά την περνάμε την ΒΕΤΑ ή θα ναι το ίδιο πράγμα με το ήδη υπάρχων (2187)? Επειδή βλέπω το changelog δεν έχει καμιά αλλαγή...

----------


## Nodens

Έχουν δίκιο τα παιδιά Μπάμπη. Κι εγώ το βλέπω αυτό με τα firmware όπως φαίνεται στο screenshot παραπάνω.

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως τα 2 trx αρχεία έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο όνομα, μέγεθος και ημερομηνία/ώρα τροποποίησης.

----------


## babis3g

δεν λεω οτι λενε ψεματα εγω δεν το βλεπω στο κεντρικο, στα αλλα ναι (AU/GR/UK) ... εχω δει παρομοιo θεμα και στο OC
Τωρα για το αν εχει διαφορα δεν ξερω ... καποιοες φορες με ενημερωνουν πριν απο καποια κανουρια βετα καποιες φορες οχι
εγω δεν την περασα γιατι εχω επανω προσωρινα ενα draytek που ετυχε αναβαθμηση

----------


## jmakro

Στα Windows 8.1 64  δεν το εχει σ εμενα το εχει κανονικα όμως σε Windows 7 64.

----------


## babis3g

τωρα εμφανιστηκε σε ολα τα 32 bits μονο (vista,xp,8,8.1)

----------


## jmakro

> τωρα εμφανιστηκε σε ολα τα 32 bits μονο (vista,xp,8,8.1)



Τι να κανουμε τωρα να την περάσουμε; Το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η ημερομηνία κι οτι λεει beta. Πλεον εχει βγει και σε 8.1 64

----------


## babis3g

> Τι να κανουμε τωρα να την περάσουμε; Το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η ημερομηνία κι οτι λεει beta. Πλεον εχει βγει και σε 8.1 64


θα ρωτησω, αν μου πουν ποια η διαφορα

----------


## jmakro

Οκ αναμενουμε απαντηση σου!Ευχαριστούμε Μπάμπη.

----------


## babis3g

Εχει γινει λαθος απο την support team και θα διορθωθει αργοτερα ... ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο λογισμικο

----------


## Nodens

Thanks Μπάμπη!

----------


## jmakro

> Εχει γινει λαθος απο την support team και θα διορθωθει αργοτερα ... ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο λογισμικο


ευχαριστουμε πολυ μπαμπη!

----------


## jim1900dz

Αυτό που συμβαίνει στο δικό μου ρουτεράκι (και στο προηγούμενο firm αλλά και με το τελευταίο) είναι ότι κατά διαστήματα
σταματάει να λειτουργεί το ασύρματο, ενώ το ledάκι είναι αναμμένο. Αυτό συμβαίνει μια φορά στις 15 με 20 μέρες.
Προσπάθησα σήμερα που συνέβη να συνδεθώ με ethernet να δω τι λέει στη σελίδα του αλλά δεν έμπαινε με τίποτα.
Φτιάχνει μετά από επανεκκίνηση πάντα. Έστειλα feedback και βλέπουμε...
Εκτός αυτού, το μηχανάκι δουλεύει άψογα. 
Σερβίρει μια χαρά στο δίκτυο, κατεβάζει το download master αλλά και διαμοιράζει από το δίσκο που είναι πάνω ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## garibaldi

Το πήρα κι εγώ μετά την πτώση της τιμής στο e-shop για να αντικαταστήσω το zte.
Θέλει ακόμα δουλειά κι από μένα, αλλά και από την Asus στο τομέα του firmware.
Μια πρώτη βοήθεια: δεν μου δίνει ipv6, είμαι ΟΤΕ. Είχα κανονικά με το zte.
Θέλει κάποια ειδική ρύθμιση? Υπάρχει κάποιος με ote που έχει ipv6 να βοηθήσει.

----------


## babis3g

διαλεξε native/ppp/stateless και ολα τα αλλα enable, κανε reboot και πρεπει να ερθει

----------


## garibaldi

> διαλεξε native/ppp/stateless και ολα τα αλλα enable, κανε reboot και πρεπει να ερθει


Αυτά ακριβώς έχω. Εχω κάνει τις άπειρες φορές reboot. Εβαλα και @ipv6ote.gr. Ηρθε για λίγες ώρες και δεν ξαναήρθε. Με @otenet.gr η κατάσταση είναι:
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

του αναβαθμησες λογισμικο? Βαλε το πρωτο με ημερομηνια 9/3 (-2187)
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DS...Desk_Download/
κανε και ενα reset απο το κουμπακι πισω αλλα θελουν ολα ξανα περασμα

----------


## garibaldi

πρώτο μέλημα μου (πριν όποια ρύθμιση) ήταν η αναβάθμιση. Εβαλε μόνο του την 3.0.0.4.376_2187.
Το λινκ σου προς το παρον δεν δουλεύει για να καταλάβω τι εννοείς. Επρεπε να βάλω χειροκίνητα κάποια αλλη firmware?
Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι είναι firmware, πρέπει να θέλει κάποια extra ρύθμιση, ειδικά με suffix @ipv6ote.gr. 
Δεν είναι λίγο φτωχό το menu του για την ipv6 ?

ΥΓ.
Μόλις ήρθε η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ = _τερματίζετε σε νέου τύπου (BNG) κόμβο που ακόμη δεν έχει υποστήριξη 
IPv6. Έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η ενσωμάτωση IPv6 και σε αυτούς τους κόμβους, 
οπότε το πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή θα επιλυθεί. Το suffix @ipv6ote.gr θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί_

----------


## babis3g

σε εμενα με οτε δουλευει το ipv6 αλλα αν το ανοιγοκλεινω συνεχεια επειδη κανω καποτε δοκιμες καποτε την χανει αυτη τη ρυθμιση

το λινκ σε εμενα δουλευει
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DS...Desk_Download/
μαλλον αρχισαν τα τρελλα τους με τα λινκ εκει στην ασος
αυτο που ειπες ειναι το τελευταιο, εγω περναω το λογισμικο χειροκινητα και οχι απο τον σερβερ που το βρισκει αυτοματα

- - - Updated - - -

@ garibaldi 
Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησει ... μολις εβαλα επανω ξανα το δικο μου (δοκιμασα ενα αλλο για αναβθμηση λογισμικου) και δεν δουλευε το ipv6 μολις αλλαξα dns servers ηρθε αμεσως (xxxx@otenet.gr)
Δοκιμασε εκει που λεει ipv6>Connect to DNS Server automatically>disable και βαλε αυτους
2001:470:20::2 (hurricane electric)
2001:4860:4860::8888 (google)

- - - Updated - - -




> Thanks Μπάμπη!


το πετυχα και εγω, οποτε μην ανυσηχεις για το βιντεο ... τους εστειλα και κατι παραπανω πληροφοριες αν τους βοηθησει να το εντοπισουν

----------


## Nodens

> σε εμενα με οτε δουλευει το ipv6 αλλα αν το ανοιγοκλεινω συνεχεια επειδη κανω καποτε δοκιμες καποτε την χανει αυτη τη ρυθμιση
> 
> το λινκ σε εμενα δουλευει
> http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DS...Desk_Download/
> μαλλον αρχισαν τα τρελλα τους με τα λινκ εκει στην ασος
> αυτο που ειπες ειναι το τελευταιο, εγω περναω το λογισμικο χειροκινητα και οχι απο τον σερβερ που το βρισκει αυτοματα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gnt_gr

Ξεκινάω και εγώ αύριο με την εγκατάσταση του DSL-AC68U. Όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αμφιταλαντευόμουν σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να αλλάξω την καλωδίωση έως το modem. Πρόκειται για καλωδίωση 40+ ετών και δεν υπάρχει πίνακας μικτονόμησης διότι το κτήριο έχει τέσσερα οροφοδιαμερίσματα και όλη η συνδεσμολογία γίνεται στο χωνευτό κουτί έξω από την κεντρική είσοδο, όπως περίπου φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα:


Το Speedport δείχνει ως attenuation 



```
Downstream Attenuation
65KHz~859KHz: 8.9dB

1.216MHz~1.961MHz: 16.2dB

2.793MHz~3.97MHz: 25.9dB

  
Upstream Attenuation
28KHz~60KHz: 3.1dB

871KHz~1.205MHz: 14.0dB

1.972MHz~2.782MHz: 22.2dB
```



To SNR κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 23,5 και 25,5 dB, το σπίτι βρίσκεται περίπου 60 m από το ΚV. Ακόμα και το Speedport τερματίζει τη γραμμή και είναι σχετικά σταθερό (λίγες δεκάδες CRC και μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες FEC ανά ημέρα, σε interleaved profile). 

To Αsus φαίνεται να είναι πιο ευαίσθητο όσον αφορά την ανοχή σε θόρυβο. Αύριο που θα ξεκινήσω την εγκατάσταση θα φανεί πως τα πάει. Προς το παρόν, άλλαξα το καλώδιο που πηγαίνει στο 8-bay NAS από cat5e UTP σε CAT6 sftp και πρόσθεσα δύο choke φερρίτη στο τροφοδοτικό του Asus με δύο επιπλέον σπείρες για την εξασθένιση εκπομπών και σε λίγο πιο χαμηλές συχνότητες. 


Από αύριο λοιπόν θα τα λέμε σε τακτική βάση για να δούμε απόδοση, σταθερότητα και ρυθμίσεις σε VDSL γραμμή.  :Smile:

----------


## freebil

Το sftp το συνέδεσες με μεταλλικά άκρα?

----------


## garibaldi

> σε εμενα με οτε δουλευει το ipv6 αλλα αν το ανοιγοκλεινω συνεχεια επειδη κανω καποτε δοκιμες καποτε την χανει αυτη τη ρυθμιση
> 
> το λινκ σε εμενα δουλευει
> http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DS...Desk_Download/
> μαλλον αρχισαν τα τρελλα τους με τα λινκ εκει στην ασος
> αυτο που ειπες ειναι το τελευταιο, εγω περναω το λογισμικο χειροκινητα και οχι απο τον σερβερ που το βρισκει αυτοματα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη,
αλλά αφού είμαι σε νέου τύπου (BNG) κόμβο που ακόμη δεν έχει υποστήριξη IPv6, δεν γίνεται τίποτε σε @otenet.gr.
Οταν βάζω @ipv6ote.gr, το Asus τρελαίνεται και αποσυνδέεται ανά λεπτό.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο, Ξαναβάζω @otenet.gr και όλα ομολοποιούνται. Περίεργο πράγμα.....
και το έκανα 10 φορές και πάντα η ίδια συμπεριφορά

----------


## babis3g

τι να πω δεν το εχω ξανακουσει ... στειλε feedback οταν βαλεις @ipv6ote.gr θα πρεπει να το καταγραψει
(βαζεις usb) και στο μενου administration>feedback συμπηρωνεις τα στοιχεια και στελνεις τα logs( θα κανει reboot και θα στειλει αυτοματα την καταγραφη) πρεπει κατι να τους δειξει

----------


## gnt_gr

@freebil Ναι, έχω πάρει από το ali πακέτο με 20 καλής ποιότητας μεταλλικά rj45 plugs. To ΝΑS βρίσκεται στο υπόγειο, δύο ορόφους και περίπου 40 m καλωδίου απόσταση από το router. Eίναι rackmounted και έτσι έχω βάλει UPS και λοιπό εξοπλισμό στο rack.

----------


## andresalonika

θηριο το μηχανακι !! 

μονο με sra + bitswap enabled

----------


## jmakro

> Ξεκινάω και εγώ αύριο με την εγκατάσταση του DSL-AC68U. Όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αμφιταλαντευόμουν σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να αλλάξω την καλωδίωση έως το modem. Πρόκειται για καλωδίωση 40+ ετών και δεν υπάρχει πίνακας μικτονόμησης διότι το κτήριο έχει τέσσερα οροφοδιαμερίσματα και όλη η συνδεσμολογία γίνεται στο χωνευτό κουτί έξω από την κεντρική είσοδο, όπως περίπου φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα:
> 
> 
> Το Speedport δείχνει ως attenuation 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Downstream Attenuation
> ...


Τα choke απο που τα αγορασες και ποσα mm ειναι;

----------


## gnt_gr

Είναι 9 x 41 mm, με εμπέδηση 240 Ω στα 100 MHz. Το πήρα από τοπικό κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών στο Χαλάνδρι. Στα Χανιά θα βρεις στου Μαυρομάτη και στα λοιπά ηλεκτρονικάδικα.

----------


## garibaldi

Γιατί δεν βλέπω τίποτε στο Traffic Manager - Spectrum ?
πρέπει να ανοίξω το QoS ? ή κάτι άλλο?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152406

----------


## babis3g

> Γιατί δεν βλέπω τίποτε στο Traffic Manager - Spectrum ?
> πρέπει να ανοίξω το QoS ? ή κάτι άλλο?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152406


πρεπει να πατησεις απο κατω το rescan ... δεν φαινεται?
Αν δεν φαινεται θα ελεγα να κανεις reset απο το κουμπακι πισω και να ξαναπερασεις το τελευταιο λογισμικο χειροκινητα

----------


## jmakro

> Είναι 9 x 41 mm, με εμπέδηση 240 Ω στα 100 MHz. Το πήρα από τοπικό κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών στο Χαλάνδρι. Στα Χανιά θα βρεις στου Μαυρομάτη και στα λοιπά ηλεκτρονικάδικα.



Ωραια θα πεταχτω να παρω σημερα να δουμε θα εχει διαφορα; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3

Από τι γνωρίζω ο φερρίτης δεν μπορεί  να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την εξασθένιση εκπομπών σχετικά χαμηλών συχνοτήτων (κάτω από μερικά MHz). 
Τώρα η VDSL χρησιμοποιεί 10-12 μόλις MHz.

----------


## gnt_gr

Για την ακρίβεια, η εμπέδηση είναι συνάρτηση της συχνότητας. Οι κατασκευαστές ορίζουν συνήθως ένα ή περισσότερα σημεία ελέγχου και δίνουν τιμές εμπέδησης για αυτά και προκύπτει έτσι συγκεκριμένη καμπύλη. Πρακτικά, στις χαμηλές συχνότητες οι τιμές εμπέδησης είναι χαμηλές και το αποτέλεσμα όσον αφορά το EMI suppression είναι μικρό. Για κάπως καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί τοροειδής φερρίτης με αρκετές περιελίξεις του καλωδίου ή στο απλό snap-on σωληνωειδές να γίνουν 1 έως 3 περιελίξεις, καθώς το μήκος του πυρήνα είναι μεγαλύτερο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι συνολικά μικρό αλλά μετρήσιμο.

- - - Updated - - -


Πρώτες εντυπώσεις.

Το modem πήρε με την πρώτη στο OTE VLAN 835. Mε όλα default είχα αυτήν την εικόνα


Ενώ με το SpeedPort ήμουν σε interleaved profile με 30aria pings, εδώ φαίνεται πως είμαι σε fastpath. To IPV6 το ενεργοποίησα με ΡΡΡ|Native|DHCP-PD και τα βρήκε όλα κανονικά.

Αφού είδα ότι τουλάχιστον συγχρονίζει καλά, έβαλα το τελευταίο fw και του έριξα ένα factory reset.

Mετά την αρχική εγκατάσταση, η εικόνα είναι αυτή:

.

Σε wired φυσάει, από το NAS τραβάει άνετα 800+ Mbps, στο wireless επίσης πάει μπάλα (ειδικά μετά την αλλαγή wl country AU) στα 2,4 GHz, όμως προς το παρόν δηλώνω απογοητευμένος από τα 5 GHz. Η αύξηση ισχύος εκπομπής δίνει χειροπιαστά αποτελέσματα μόνο στα 2,4 GHz. To ΝΙC είναι Intel Dual-Band Wireless AC-7260. Θέλει ψάξιμο το συγκεκριμένο. Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## babis3

Γιατί μου βγάζει οτι έχω λάθος την ώρα σε σχέση με το pc?

----------


## gnt_gr

*UPDATE*: Βρήκα άκρη με το 5 GHz, μάλλον το beamforming χρειάζεται και κάμποσο χρόνο ώστε να έχει αποτέλεσμα. Στο ΝIC πρέπει να απεργοποιηθεί το U-APSD και να μειωθεί το roaming agressiveness. Στο router πρέπει να ορίσεις 80 MHz κανάλι, να ενεργοποιήσεις το 256-QAM (Αirtime Fairness το λέει) και το Preamble Type->Short. Σε απόσταση 7 m (μεσολαβεί τοίχος) από το router έχει RSSI μεταξύ -55 και -50 dB και κλειδώνει στα 866 Mbps. Aπό το NAS μεταφέρει με περίπου 90 MB/s  και παρά το overhead τα πάει καλά και στο internet.



@babis3G Μου το βγάζει και εμένα αυτό, μάλλον επειδή έχω βάλει timezone GMT+2 και μπερδεύεται με το DST.

Ένα πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι για κανένα λόγο δεν μου βγάζει φάσμα. Γράφει ότι σε 45 sec θα ανανεώσει αλλά κολλάει το 45 και μόλις περάσει ο χρόνος το αποτέλεσμα είναι κενό. Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στα DSL settings. Δεν έχω πειράξει ακόμα τίποτα εκεί, καθώς η γραμμή είναι βράχος και θέλω να εξερευνήσω τα υπόλοιπα (να στήσω servers, static routing, το firewall κ.α.). Θα το αφήσω μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι με stress tests στη γραμμή και μετά θα αρχίσω να πειράζω τα DSL settings. 

BTW μήπως έχεις πρόχειρο το .cfg για το routerstats;

----------


## babis3g

@babis3

Δεν προσεξα κατι τετοιο σε εμενα φαινονται οκ
το ασος δεν παιρνει ωρα απο το pc παιρνει απο server, μηπως εχεις κανει enable to daylight?

@ gnt_gr

ασε κανα λεπτο οταν επισκευτεις την σελιδα ξανα και νομιζω ειναι καθε 15 δευτερα εκτος αν το 2ο λογισμικο 2187 με ημερομηνια 9/3 το αλλαξαν οπως παλια ... εγω εχω το 2187 26/2 ...και ανανωνει καθε 15' ... 
παντως για να ανανεωθει θελει λιγο χρονο παραπανω ... μετα απο 1 λεπτο περιπου αρχιζει να δουλευει κανονικα

----------


## babis3



----------


## babis3g

για το router stats δεσ εδω
http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php/to...html#msg274461
δοθλευει και με αυτο
http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php/to...html#msg274517

αλλα πλεον θελει ολο highlight απο την αρχη εκει που ειναι το μπλε <th ... μεχρι κατω 6 γραμμες και το στελνετις στο tx ... βαλε το router stats kai oxi to lite γιατι παιρνει και το upstream

- - - Updated - - -




> 


πρωτα κλεισε το και ξαναξοιξε το ... αν το εχεις κανει ηδη μπορει να ειναι bug ... κοιτα στο system log και δες τι ωρα λεει
system log, system , uptime

αναλογα βαλε 1-2-3 ωρες πιο πισω/μπροστα και δες αν φτιαξει ... αν φταιξει ειναι bug

----------


## babis3

> @babis3
> 
> Δεν προσεξα κατι τετοιο σε εμενα φαινονται οκ
> το ασος δεν παιρνει ωρα απο το pc παιρνει απο server, μηπως εχεις κανει enable to daylight?
> 
> @ gnt_gr
> 
> ασε κανα λεπτο οταν επισκευτεις την σελιδα ξανα και νομιζω ειναι καθε 15 δευτερα εκτος αν το 2ο λογισμικο 2187 με ημερομηνια 9/3 το αλλαξαν οπως παλια ... εγω εχω το 2187 26/2 ...και ανανωνει καθε 15' ... 
> παντως για να ανανεωθει θελει λιγο χρονο παραπανω ... μετα απο 1 λεπτο περιπου αρχιζει να δουλευει κανονικα


Μπορείς να μου πεις ntp server για συγχρονισμό τι σου έχει βάλει?

----------


## babis3g

> Μπορείς να μου πεις ntp server για συγχρονισμό τι σου έχει βάλει?


pool.ntp.org σαν και σε εσενα

πρωτα κλεισε το και ξαναξοιξε το reboot ... αν το εχεις κανει ηδη μπορει να ειναι bug ... κοιτα στο system log και δες τι ωρα λεει
system log, system , uptime

αναλογα βαλε 1-2-3 ωρες πιο πισω/μπροστα και δες αν φτιαξει ... αν φταιξει ειναι bug

----------


## garibaldi

@babis3g
αναλογα βαλε 1-2-3 ωρες πιο πισω/μπροστα και δες αν φτιαξει ... αν φταιξει ειναι bug

ήταν μία ώρα μπροστά (log), έβαλα μια ώρα πίσω (+1) και έφυγε το μήνυμα για ασυμφωνία system time

----------


## babis3

Την δευτέρα θα δοκιμάσω αυτό το sftp cat7 (25 μέτρα) που παρέλαβα για σύνδεση με μεταξύ asus και box του ΟΤΕ

----------


## babis3g

απο την πριζα στο μοντεμ θελει 2 μετρα το πολυ πιο box λες?

κατι εγινε και εχει bug σε εσενα για την ωρα

----------


## babis3

> απο την πριζα στο μοντεμ θελει 2 μετρα το πολυ πιο box λες?
> 
> κατι εγινε και εχει bug σε εσενα για την ωρα


Από το asus πηγαίνει χωρίς μπρίζα στην κολόνα του ΟΤΕ στο πλαστικό box που έρχεται απο το καφάο

----------


## babis3g

> Από το asus πηγαίνει χωρίς μπρίζα στην κολόνα του ΟΤΕ στο πλαστικό box που έρχεται απο το καφάο


ωωω  ... ωραιο κολπο

----------


## gnt_gr

@babis3g Το άφησα πάνω από 10 λεπτά, έκανα reboot, το άφησα να σταθεροποιηθεί 5 λεπτά, έκανα rescan, περίμενα άλλα 10 λεπτά. Τίποτα δεν βγάζει.


Μένει να αποδειχθεί ότι αν είναι θέμα DSL ρυθμίσεων ή κάποιο bug.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα με την ώρα, έβαλα χειροκίνητα το DST και έφτιαξε.

----------


## babis3g

μηπως εχεις ανοιχτο το ipv6 και αν ναι εχεις πειραξει το dns εκει? ρωταω γιατι εχω κατι υποψειες

----------


## gnt_gr

To έχω ενεργοποιήσει αλλά το έχω αφήσει as is.

----------


## babis3g

αλλη μια ερωτηση, αν πας σε αυτη τη σελιδα
http://www.thinkbroadband.com/images...us-webpage.jpg
και πατησεις clients εχει θεμα? τους γραφει κανονικα πανω δεξια? 

μετα κλεισε το ipv6 κανε reboot & δες αν δουλεψει το μονιτορ

----------


## gnt_gr

Toυς clients τους βγάζει κανονικά.

Το πρωί θα κόψω το ipv6 και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## garibaldi

> @babis3g Το άφησα πάνω από 10 λεπτά, έκανα reboot, το άφησα να σταθεροποιηθεί 5 λεπτά, έκανα rescan, περίμενα άλλα 10 λεπτά. Τίποτα δεν βγάζει.
> 
> 
> Μένει να αποδειχθεί ότι αν είναι θέμα DSL ρυθμίσεων ή κάποιο bug.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το θέμα με την ώρα, έβαλα χειροκίνητα το DST και έφτιαξε.


Είχα κι εγώ το θέμα του κενού spectrum και το έλυσα κάνοντας refresh τον browser.
Ευχαριστώ για τις ρυθμίσεις DTS.

- - - Updated - - -

Ούτε σε μένα βγάζει τους clients πάντα, μάλλον σπάνια.

Η υλοποίηση του ipv6 πάσχει. πες τους κάτι @babis3g ευαισθητοποιηθούν να το κοιτάξουν περισσότερο .
Οταν βάζω suffix @ipv6ote.gr, το Asus δεν συνδέεται, αρνείται. Αν απενεργοποιήσω / κόψω το ipv6 , όλα αμέσως οκ.
Μέχρι να περάσει ο ΟΤΕ την ipv6 στην καμπίνα που συνδέομαι, δεν βλέπω φως.

----------


## babis3g

τους ειπα οτι κατι γινεται με ipv6 ... ειπαν θα το κοιταξουν? εστειλες feedback? οσο πιο πολλοι στελνουν τοσο μπορει να βοηθησει

----------


## gnt_gr

H γραμμή είναι βράχος ακόμα και με stock ρυθμίσεις. Με μεταφορά ~70 GB U/D από το WAN, βαριά χρήση του LAN, υπηρεσίες, servers κτλ δεν έχει βγάλει κιχ.


*@babis3g* Θα δοκιμάσω σε λίγο να απενεργοποιήσω το IPV6. Με διαφορετικούς browsers σε διαφορετικούς clients δεν κατάφερα να δω φάσμα.

*@babis3* To LIGAWO από που το πήρες; Amazon.de; Aν, ναι πόσο πήγαν τα μεταφορικά;

----------


## babis3g

> H γραμμή είναι βράχος ακόμα και με stock ρυθμίσεις. Με μεταφορά ~70 GB U/D από το WAN, βαριά χρήση του LAN, υπηρεσίες, servers κτλ δεν έχει βγάλει κιχ.
> 
> 
> *@babis3g* Θα δοκιμάσω σε λίγο να απενεργοποιήσω το IPV6. Με διαφορετικούς browsers σε διαφορετικούς clients δεν κατάφερα να δω φάσμα.
> 
> *@babis3* To LIGAWO από που το πήρες; Amazon.de; Aν, ναι πόσο πήγαν τα μεταφορικά;


βλεπω 0 crc το clients ειναι στο 0? η δουλεyει κανονικα? δειχνει ποσοι ειναι συνδεμενοι?

----------


## babis3

> H γραμμή είναι βράχος ακόμα και με stock ρυθμίσεις. Με μεταφορά ~70 GB U/D από το WAN, βαριά χρήση του LAN, υπηρεσίες, servers κτλ δεν έχει βγάλει κιχ.
> 
> 
> *@babis3g* Θα δοκιμάσω σε λίγο να απενεργοποιήσω το IPV6. Με διαφορετικούς browsers σε διαφορετικούς clients δεν κατάφερα να δω φάσμα.
> 
> *@babis3* To LIGAWO από που το πήρες; Amazon.de; Aν, ναι πόσο πήγαν τα μεταφορικά;


Το amazon  δεν στέλνει σε Ελλάδα. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360893230935...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Ήρθε σε 7 ημέρες με dhl (18€).

----------


## Nodens

Μπάμπη, τελικά η υποψία που είχα για το τι προκαλεί το Clients να δείχνει 0 επιβεβαιώθηκε σήμερα μετά τους πειραματισμούς που έκανα αφού βρήκα λίγο χρόνο.

Αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το IPv6, και μετά το κάνεις disable (apply) και στη συνέχεια ξανά enable (apply) το Clients σταματάει να δουλεύει και κολλάει στο 0 (και μαζί και τα CRC errors).

----------


## babis3g

> Μπάμπη, τελικά η υποψία που είχα για το τι προκαλεί το Clients να δείχνει 0 επιβεβαιώθηκε σήμερα μετά τους πειραματισμούς που έκανα αφού βρήκα λίγο χρόνο.
> 
> Αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το IPv6, και μετά το κάνεις disable (apply) και στη συνέχεια ξανά enable (apply) το Clients σταματάει να δουλεύει και κολλάει στο 0 (και μαζί και τα CRC errors).


ευχαριστω εχω ειδοποιησει και ναμενουμε νεα

----------


## gnt_gr

Mε IPV6 ενεργοποιημένο μου βγάζει κανονικά τους clients.


*UPDATE*

Φαίνεται ότι όντως υπάρχει bug. Απενεργοποίησα το IPv6, έκανα reboot και μου έβγαλε κανόνικά το φάσμα  (έτσι κι έτσι στην περίπτωσή μου), ενώ τώρα μετράει κανονικά τα CRC (περίπου 1/min με τη γραμμή τερματισμένη σε U/D). Tους clients τους δείχνει και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση κανονικά. Στέλνω και εγώ feedback στην ASUS.



Ο uptime counter φαίνεται να έχει πάθει tilt. Τα FEC είναι σε σχετικά καλό επίπεδο.

----------


## babis3

Τι νούμερα είναι αυτά που βλέπω?   με Reducing USB 3.0 interference : Disable 
Με ipv6 σε native δεν έχω και εγώ ένδειξη σε clients

Έχει διαφορά να περάσω από ntfs σε EXT?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...com.dragonflow
NETGEAR genie, μέσο της εφαρμογής από το smartphone,έβλεπα τους clients και είχα έλεγχο του μόντεμ. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο από Asus?

----------


## gnt_gr

Δοκιμάζω με νέες ρυθμίσεις. Είμαι με IPv4, μετά το reboot δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους clients, τα CRC είναι κολλημένα στο 0. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι bug ή όντως δεν υπάρχουν έως τώρα στις 5 ώρες uptime. Θα το αφήσω έτσι 24 ώρες με σχεδόν πλήρες utilization της γραμμής και βλέπουμε.


@babis3 Δεν έπαιξα πολύ με το USB διότι έχω συνδέσει το NAS. Με ένα Corsair GT USB 3.0 πάντως είδα transfer rate στα 50+ ΜΒ/s. Mε ένα ΡΝΥ επίσης USB 3.0 ήταν πάνω από τα 40 MB/s αλλά είχε σκαμπανευάσματα.

Δοκίμασες με κάποιο άλλο FS από τα υποστηριζόμενα;

----------


## babis3g

ASUS:UPDATE




> We already found the root cause of this issue, please refer to the following. It will be fixed in next firmware release. Thanks.
>  The page of ipv6 will call rc service “restart_allnet” which cause this issue.
>  The interface vlan2 which used to communicate with MT7510 is not recovered. It’s still down.
> So all dsl config/log will got problem.For client number/status,  it could work if restart this daemon ”networkmap”.

----------


## gnt_gr

Kαλημέρα σε όλους.

Μπράβο Μπάμπη, φαίνεται ότι η ASUS τουλάχιστον αφουγκράζεται τον κόσμο, έστω και αν καθυστερούν καμιά φορά να βρουν λύση στα όποια προβλήματα. Για αυτό είναι σημαντικό να στέλνουμε feedback στην εταιρεία, καθώς το DSL-AC68U είναι ένα μοντέλο που λόγω τιμολόγησης το χρησιμοποιεί μικρός αριθμός χρηστών ανά τον κόσμο. 

Στα δικά μου τώρα, η γραμμή παραμένει βράχος, τα CRC και τα FEC είναι λίγα αν αναλογιστεί κανείς την κατάσταση της καλωδίωσης όπως έδειξα σε προηγούμενο post. Mε σώζει το γεγονός ότι βρίσκομαι σχεδόν δίπλα στο KV. Aπό εκεί και πέρα, με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά στην ταχύτητα, φαίνεται ότι η γραμμή είναι σχεδόν τερματισμένη. Με τις default ρυθμίσεις απλά είχε λίγο χειρότερη συμπεριφορά στο ping, ενώ με τις τελευταίες υπάρχει μικρή βελτίωση.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να μειώσω το SNR, για να κερδίσω ακόμα 1 Mbps down και 0,1 Mbps up. To ΜΤU είναι 1492 και επίσης δεν βλέπω να κερδίζω και από εκεί κάτι το σημαντικό. Ίσως είμαι ακόμα σχετικά ειδική περίπτωση, αλλά στο μέλλον όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος θα παίρνει σύνδεση από KV.

----------


## Nodens

> ASUS:UPDATE


Μπράβο βρε Μπάμπη! Να 'σαι καλά για ακόμη μία φορά!

----------


## babis3g

Τιποτα παιδια, η ασους μας ευχαριστει

@ gnt_gr 
εγω σε adsl αν γυρισω σε PPPoA vc mux, MTU 1462 παιρνω πιο λιγο πινκ και λιγο παρπανω ταχυτητα ... βεβαια εσυ εχει vdsl και δεν ισχυει .. ισως βοηθησει adsl χρηστες ... θα ελεγα να αφησεις ετσι ... απλα καποια στιγμη κλεισε το Dynamic line, G vector, g.inp ... και δες αν εχει λιγο καλυτερο πινκ .. μπορει ομως να σου κανει περισσοτερα λαθη ... το ασος επειδη εχει πολλες dsl ρυθμισεις ειναι λιγο περιεργο και δεν υπαρχουν standard ρυθμισεις για ολους ... ειναι αναλογα την γραμμη καθενος

και μιας και ειπατε οτι το δσλ68 ειναι ακριβο ... η ασος θα δωσει στην αγορα συντομα και ενα αλλο αδσλ/βδσλ ... πρεπει να ειναι φτηνοτερο (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) γιατι δεν εχει τοσα πολλα οσο το 68 ... το δοκιμαζω τωρα ειναι επανω ... δεν μπορω να πω αλλα γιατι θα χασω επιστοσυνη (μην ρωτησετε δεν θα απαντησω) ... το μονο που θα πω εχει αυτο το στυλ
http://www.asus.com/media/global/pro...90_end_500.png

----------


## gnt_gr

Kάτι σαν VDSL διάδοχο του Ν55U υποψιάζομαι.

Όσον αφορά τις ρυθμίσεις, το έχω ως πάγια τακτική να αφήνω τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες και με όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο utilization της γραμμής σε U/D και παράλληλο φόρτο από το LAN. Θέλω να καταλήξω σε ένα set καλών ρυθμίσεων ώστε να επικεντρωθώ στα features που θα φέρουν τα επόμενα fw, κυρίως το adaptive QoS. Aπό αύριο θα δοκιμάσω αυτά που προτείνεις.

----------


## garibaldi

Έκανα κι εγώ ερώτηση στο support . ιδού η απάντηση με email :

您的郵件 

   收件者: techsupport
   主旨: Re[2]: <TSD> Wireless DSL-AC68U [ID=RWTM20150316021904889-625]
   寄件日期: 2015年3月16日 下午 08:39:13 (UTC+08:00) 台北

 已於 2015年3月16日 下午 08:49:19 (UTC+08:00) 台北 閱讀。

 :Laughing:

----------


## babis3g

λεει οτι μαλλον πηραν το email, δεν απαντησαν ακομα

Your e-mail

Recipient: techsupport
Subject: Re [2]: <TSD> Wireless DSL-AC68U [ID = RWTM20150316021904889-625]
Ship date: March 16, 2015 08:39:13 PM (UTC + 08: 00) in Taipei

Was March 16, 2015 PM 08:49:19 (UTC + 08: 00) Taipei read.

----------


## gnt_gr

Τουλάχιστον απαντάνε και ας είναι και στα isiZulu  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ύστερα από 40 ώρες με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις και 67 GB U/D, τα errors παραμένουν χαμηλά. Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω τις αλλαγές που πρότεινε ο babis3g και βλέπουμε πως θα τα πάει.


- - - Updated - - -

Έκλεισα δύο μέρες με ελάχιστα λάθη, υψηλή ταχύτητα και σταθερότητα. Προχωρώ σε νέες ρυθμίσεις ως εξής: 
-Dynamic Line Adjustment (ADSL) -> Disabled
-G.INP -> Disabled
-G.vector -> Disabled

Για να δούμε πως θα πάει.

----------


## babis3g

μπορει με το g.inp κλειστο να σου ανβασει λαθη , αλλα αξιζει η δοκιμη να δεις τις δυνατοτητες της γραμμης σου  :Smile:

----------


## gnt_gr

Προς το παρόν, δεν βλέπω κάποια αξιοσημείωτη αλλαγή.

Στο φάσμα υπάρχει ανεπαίσθητη βελτίωση στους χαμηλούς τόνους με ταυτόχρονη υποβάθμιση στους υψηλούς τόνους. Όχι όμως το κάτι σημαντικό.


@jmakro Μιας και έχεις και εσύ 50/5, ποια είναι η μέγιστη συστηματική ταχύτητα U/D που έχεις επιτύχει, τόσο σε speedtest, όσο και σε πραγματικές μετρήσεις (http, ftp, torrent κτλ);

----------


## Nodens

Μία στο τόσο, κάνει μονο του reboot χωρις κάποια προφανή εξήγηση ή λόγο. Μάλιστα όταν το κάνει, μετά η IPv4 σταματάει να δουλεύει και δουλεύει μονο η IPv6 και πρεπει να κανείς disable την IPv6 και μετά ξανά enable ώστε να δουλέψουν και οι 2 κανονικά.

Μπάμπη, τους έστειλα feedback με logs, αλλα αν ξαναμιλήσεις μαζί τους αν μπορέσεις ανέφερε το το πρόβλημα μιας και το είχα και με το προηγούμενο firmware.

----------


## babis3g

> Μία στο τόσο, κάνει μονο του reboot χωρις κάποια προφανή εξήγηση ή λόγο. Μάλιστα όταν το κάνει, μετά η IPv4 σταματάει να δουλεύει και δουλεύει μονο η IPv6 και πρεπει να κανείς disable την IPv6 και μετά ξανά enable ώστε να δουλέψουν και οι 2 κανονικά.
> 
> Μπάμπη, τους έστειλα feedback με logs, αλλα αν ξαναμιλήσεις μαζί τους αν μπορέσεις ανέφερε το το πρόβλημα μιας και το είχα και με το προηγούμενο firmware.


πιστευω να διορθωθει με το επομενο λογισμικο, αλλα μαλλον συνδεεται με το ipv6 που εκανε θεμα στα processes ... πιστεyω να βγει βετα συντομα και να ειναι οκ και τα 2 θεματα ...  αφου εστειλες feedback τωρα δεν το λεω αποκλειστικα γιατι εχω ενα αλλο επανω, οποτε δεν μπορω να κοιταξω αν εντοπισω το bug, αλλα αν επικοινωνησω ξανα μαζι τους θα το αναφερω

----------


## Nodens

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για ακόμη μία φορά!

----------


## jmakro

> @jmakro Μιας και έχεις και εσύ 50/5, ποια είναι η μέγιστη συστηματική ταχύτητα U/D που έχεις επιτύχει, τόσο σε speedtest, όσο και σε πραγματικές μετρήσεις (http, ftp, torrent κτλ);


λοιπον εμενα εχει διαφορα σε σχεση μ εσενα στο οτι παιρνω απο κεντρο στα 700+ μετρα περιπου και οτι εχω κατεβασει snr στα 5db για να πιανω φουλ 49999 απο τα 43000  που συχρονιζει κανονικα χωρις πειραγμα.

speedtest


pingtest


σε τορρεντς  χω δει 5,7mb sec σταθερα να κατεβαζει!  


τωρα στο http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ εχουμε και λεμε σε αρχειο 1gb σε ftp και http μεσο ο 5.4 MB/s

----------


## gnt_gr

Kάπου εκεί κυμαίνεται και η δική μου γραμμή. Μax 47,1/4,78/13 σε speedtest, μέχρι 5,8 MB/s σε download και 595 KB/s σε upload. Λογικά και στο ping δεν θα υπάρχει διαφορά, απλά εσένα προστίθεται η απόσταση μέχρι τα Χανιά.

Τερματίζουμε λοιπόν τις γραμμές μας  :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

> Τουλάχιστον απαντάνε και ας είναι και στα isiZulu 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ύστερα από 40 ώρες με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις και 67 GB U/D, τα errors παραμένουν χαμηλά. Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω τις αλλαγές που πρότεινε ο babis3g και βλέπουμε πως θα τα πάει.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




τωρα που κοιταω ξανα ... με σνρ 20 & 30 το βρισκω φυσιολογικο να μην εχεις πολλα λαθη στην γραμμη, ασε που με ατενουετορ 8 εισαι διπλα στη καμπινα
πιστευω αν ποτε σου αλλαξουν το σνρ στο 9 σαν τα αλλα παιδια θα εχεις πολυ παραπανω λαθη και πιθανον το spectrum να εχει τις μισες συχνοτητες (φασμα)

και εγω οταν ειχα ADSL ως 24 με σνρ 9 καποια μοντεμ (διαφορετικων κατασκευαστων μου εδειναν 6000 λαθη σε λιγες ωρες
μονο τα broadcom ηταν σταθερα με πιο λιγα λαθη... αλλα ειμαι μακρυα απο το κεντρο (κοντα δεν παιζει πολυ ρολο ο κατασκευαστης στα μοντεμ)

τωρα με σνρ 25 το πολυ να παω γυρω στα 300 λαθη σε μια μερα και αν (παρα πολυ κακος καιρος)

----------


## gnt_gr

Υποθέτω ότι το SNR θα το ρίξουν όταν αυξηθεί το utilization του KV. To καλό είναι ότι στην περιοχή που καλύπτει το KV μου (ναι, πέρασα έξω από όλα τα γειτονικά σπίτια και είδα τα κουτιά του ΟΤΕ από ποιο KV τραβούν γραμμή :P ), ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι εταιρείες και εμπορικά καταστήματα που δεν βλέπω άμεσα να αναβαθμίζουν σε VDSL. Ακόμα και να συμβεί αυτό, το vectoring είναι προ των πυλών και τουλάχιστον το crosstalk στις γραμμές θα περιοριστεί. 

Είμαι γενικά πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τη γραμμή και όπως έγραψα και σε παλαιότερο post, έχω περιθώρια βελτίωσης, καθώς δεν έχω αλλάξει ακόμα τη σάπια εσωτερική καλωδίωση.

----------


## jmakro

Δυστυχώς το vectoring 100/10 θα το ευχαριστηθούν όσοι εχουν Attenuation κάτω απο 10  και είναι διπλα στις καμπινες και στα ΑΚ.
προχθες μου έκανε μια αποσυνδεση απο μονο του παντως ας ελπισω να ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος.

----------


## babis3

Προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω την απόδοση μεταφοράς σε lan, ενεργοποιώντας jumbo frame σε ΝΙC / switch και το Asus. Υπάρχουν δύο levels.Ένα που δουλεύει σε software μορφή και το δεύτερο σε hardware .
Την πρώτη επιλογή την δέχτηκε αμέσως,ενώ στην δεύτερη εμφανίζεται ένα μήνυμα (if wan type is PPPoE can not use)για μη υποστήριξη.

----------


## babis3g

> Προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω την απόδοση μεταφοράς σε lan, ενεργοποιώντας jumbo frame σε ΝΙC / switch και το Asus. Υπάρχουν δύο levels.Ένα που δουλεύει σε software μορφή και το δεύτερο σε hardware .
> Την πρώτη επιλογή την δέχτηκε αμέσως,ενώ στην δεύτερη εμφανίζεται ένα μήνυμα (if wan type is PPPoE can not use)για μη υποστήριξη.


δεν το εχω επανω για να τσεκαρω αλλα νομιζω λεει αν ειναι σε pppoa can not be use (level 2)
για βαλε φωτο
Ακυρο ... μολις εβαλα το δικο μου επανω και εχεις δικιο

----------


## gnt_gr

Λοιπόν, μετά από 34 ώρες με τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις (δυστυχώς είχαμε διακοπή ρεύματος στο 10ωρο και έτσι ξεκίνησε από την αρχή η καταγραφή), δεν μπορώ να πω ότι βλέπω κάποια βελτίωση στην απόδοση της γραμμής. Τα λάθη είναι περισσότερα (στο πρώτο 10ωρο είχε άλλα 14 CRC και ~43Κ FEC) και η πτώση κατά 2 dB του SNR δεν είχε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Το φάσμα είναι χειρότερο στις μεσαίες και υψηλές συχνότητες, ενώ στις χαμηλές υπάρχει μικρή βελτίωση. 


Επιστρέφω πάλι σε 

-Dynamic Line Adjustment (ADSL) -> Enabled
-G.INP -> Enabled
-G.vector -> Enabled

και συνεχίζω με την παρακολούθηση.

@babis3 Στο LAN έχω ενεργοποιήσει τα jumbo frames και μου βγάζει και εμένα το ίδιο μήνυμα σε level 2. Δεν βλέπω όμως κάποια διαφορά κατά τη μεταφορά από το NAS, το οποίο όμως είναι η μόνη συσκευή που συνδέεται καλωδιακά με το router. Aς στείλουμε όλοι feedback και λογικά θα βρεθεί η λύση σε επόμενο fw.

@jmakro με ποιες ρυθμίσεις έχεις καταλήξει ότι επιτυγχάνεις το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## babis3g

ρωτησα την/τον ασος για το CFT και μου ειπαν οτι στο μελλον θα γινει αυτοματο και προφανως θα αλλαχτει κατι εκει μεσα
Βεβαια στειλτε feedback ποσδηποτε γιατι αν ειναι και αλλοι επι καποιου θεματος το λαμβανουν υποψην καλυτερα

----------


## jmakro

> @jmakro με ποιες ρυθμίσεις έχεις καταλήξει ότι επιτυγχάνεις το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα;


βαλε τα παρακατω και παρακολουθησε το και πες μου. stability adjustment vdsl  εσυ βαλτο disable.

DSL modulation	vdsl2
Annex mode	annex a
Dynamic Line Adjustment (ADSL)	enable
Stability Adjustment (ADSL)	Disabled
Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment (ADSL)	stable
Stability Adjustment (VDSL)	5db κατεβασμα snr
Tx Power Control (VDSL)	disable
Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment (VDSL)	high perfomance
UPBO - upstream power back off (VDSL) enable	
SRA (Seamless Rate Adaptation)  disable	
Bitswap (ADSL)	disable
Bitswap (VDSL)	enable
VDSL Profile	30a
G.INP (G.998.4)	disable
G.vector (G.993.5)disable

εμενα μ αυτα εχω τα λιγοτερα λαθη στη γραμμη και εχω φαει ατελειωτες ωρες σε ρυθμισεις

το snr απο 5,3 που ξεκιναει εχει ανεβει στο 6 σταθερα

0 days 15 hours 23 minutes 51 seconds
DSL modulation	
ITU G.993.2(VDSL2)
Annex mode	
ANNEX_B
SNR Down	
6.0 dB
SNR Up	
18.9 dB
Line Attenuation Down	
17.8 dB
Line Attenuation Up	
5.8 dB
Path Mode	
FastPath
Data Rate Down	
49999 kbps
Data Rate Up	
4997 kbps
MAX Rate Down	
62232
MAX Rate Up	
12084
POWER Down	
13.3 dbm
POWER Up	
1.2 dbm
CRC Down	
7050
CRC Up	
1

----------


## gnt_gr

Thanks, θα τελειώσω με το 24ωρο test run και δοκιμάζω τα παραπάνω από αύριο.

----------


## babis3g

κρατα τα σε κανα αρχειο αφου κανεις που κανεις τοσες δοκιμες  :One thumb up: 
24ωρα καλα ειναι ... αλλα εχε υποψην αν υπαρχει μερα με πολλη βροχη μπορει να σε γελασει λογω παραπνω θορυβου
(εσενα προσωπικα σως οχι γιατι εισαι κοντα στο κεντρο - αλλα σε αλλους μπορει να παιζει ρολο)

----------


## gnt_gr

Iσχύει αυτό. Ειδικά στην περίπτωσή μου που το χωνευτό δεν κλείνει καλά και είναι εκτεθειμένα στην υγρασία τα καλώδια. Συνήθως κρατάω 48 ώρες τις ρυθμίσεις με λεπτομερές logging. Επειδή επιστρέφω όμως σε ρυθμίσεις που είχα δοκιμάσει και πριν, θα το αφήσω μόνο 24 ώρες.

Εν τω μεταξύ, σήμερα σύνδεσα το router με το ίδιο καλώδιο απευθείας στην πρίζα, καθώς είχα ξεχάσει το splitter που είχε μέσα το κουτί του Asus. *Χωρίς το splitter* το downstream attenuation ανέβηκε από τα 8,5 στα 9,6 dΒ. Πρέπει μάλλον να το πάρω απόφαση και να αλλάξω την καλωδίωση από το χωνευτό μέχρι το router.

Έχω γράψει σχετικά εδώ.

----------


## jmakro

> Iσχύει αυτό. Ειδικά στην περίπτωσή μου που το χωνευτό δεν κλείνει καλά και είναι εκτεθειμένα στην υγρασία τα καλώδια. Συνήθως κρατάω 48 ώρες τις ρυθμίσεις με λεπτομερές logging. Επειδή επιστρέφω όμως σε ρυθμίσεις που είχα δοκιμάσει και πριν, θα το αφήσω μόνο 24 ώρες.
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ, σήμερα σύνδεσα το router με το ίδιο καλώδιο απευθείας στην πρίζα, καθώς είχα ξεχάσει το splitter που είχε μέσα το κουτί του Asus. *Χωρίς το splitter* το downstream attenuation ανέβηκε από τα 8,5 στα 9,6 dΒ. Πρέπει μάλλον να το πάρω απόφαση και να αλλάξω την καλωδίωση από το χωνευτό μέχρι το router.
> 
> Έχω γράψει σχετικά εδώ.


Και φυσικά πρέπει να την αλλάξεις. Εγώ στο δικό μου σπίτι μεζονέτα είχα συνολικά 4 πρίζες τηλέφωνου 2 σε κάθε όροφο  με  εσωτερικό καλώδιο  cat5. Βρήκα σε ποια έρχεται απευθείας το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ τις ακύρωσα τις υπόλοιπες τρεις τις έκανα utp όλες και είμαι δικτυωμένος σ όλο το σπίτι. Απο την πρίζα στο ρουτερ εχω φτιάξει utp cat 5 με rj11 μπλε,άσπρο μπλε ζευγάρι και σαφώς πιάνει καλύτερα. 

Απο το άσους δεν εχω παράπονα γενικά απλά τα σπάει. Φυσικά αν είχε και Broadcom chip θα μιλάγαμε για ρουτερ απο  άλλη διάσταση καθόλου errors κτλ. Δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα δυστυχώς. 

Και άλλη μια αναφορά στα στατιστικά. 
DSL Uptime	
0 days 21 hours 46 minutes 55 seconds
DSL modulation	
ITU G.993.2(VDSL2)
Annex mode	
ANNEX_B
SNR Down	
6.0 dB
SNR Up	
18.5 dB
Line Attenuation Down	
17.8 dB
Line Attenuation Up	
5.8 dB
Path Mode	
FastPath
Data Rate Down	
49999 kbps
Data Rate Up	
4997 kbps
MAX Rate Down	
62480
MAX Rate Up	
11661
POWER Down	
13.3 dbm
POWER Up	
1.2 dbm
CRC Down	
11224
CRC Up	
1

Σχετικά με τα Crc λέτε να παίζει ρόλο που εχω δίπλα στο ρουτερ μια βάση ασύρματου τηλεφώνου;

----------


## gnt_gr

Δεν γίνεται, δυστυχώς, να καταργήσω τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες, αλλά στο κάτω κάτω δεν επηρεάζουν ιδιαίτερα τη γραμμή, καθώς το μήκος καλωδιώσεων είναι αμελητέο και με καλά φίλτρα δεν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι η καλωδίωση από το χωνευτό μέχρι την κεντρική πρίζα. Όσο και να φαίνεται παράξενο, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι να βρω το ζεύγος μου μέσα στο χαμό των καλωδίων. Είναι όλα χύμα και δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους σημείωση που πάει το καθένα. Eπίσης θα πρέπει να τρυπήσω τον τοίχο για φτάσω στο χωνευτό, κάτι που δεν τρελαίνει ως ιδέα τους υπόλοιπους ιδιοκτήτες. Ξέρω όμως ότι το 40+ ετών καλώδιο κάνει βόλτες μέσα στους τοίχους και μπορώ να φέρω απευθείας καλώδιο με το μισό μήκος. 

Από εκεί και πέρα θα τερματίσει σε θωρακισμένη cat6a διπλή πρίζα (στο δεύτερο jack θα βάλω το καλώδιο που πάει στο υπόγειο που βρίσκεται το NAS), όπου θα συνεχίζει το ζεύγος για τις υπόλοιπες απλές πρίζες. Με cat7 μεταλλικό βύσμα θα τραβήξω άλλα 12,5 m cat7 καλώδιο για να φτάσω στο σημείο που το router επιτυγχάνει βέλτιστη κάλυψη


Όσον αφορά το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, συνήθως με ένα καλής ποιότητας splitter δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Από εκεί και πέρα επηρεάζει μόνο το 2,4 GHz δίκτυο. Αν παίζεις με το transmission power του router (πχ εγώ το έχω στο AU), τότε ενδέχεται το router να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στο ασύρματο και όχι το αντίστροφο. Αν χρησιμοποιείς καλώδιο ή το 5 GHz δίκτυο, το αφήνεις ως έχει.

----------


## jmakro

Πρώτη φορά το εχω αφήσει τοσο πολυ πανω τη γραμμη DSL Driver Version	FwVer:5.5.1.127_B_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2
DSL Link Status	
up
DSL Uptime	
3 days 7 hours 37 minutes 17 seconds
DSL modulation	
ITU G.993.2(VDSL2)
Annex mode	
ANNEX_B
SNR Down	
6.1 dB
SNR Up	
18.6 dB
Line Attenuation Down	
17.8 dB
Line Attenuation Up	
5.8 dB
Path Mode	
FastPath
Data Rate Down	
49999 kbps
Data Rate Up	
4997 kbps
MAX Rate Down	
62512
MAX Rate Up	
11687
POWER Down	
13.3 dbm
POWER Up	
1.2 dbm
CRC Down	
45486
CRC Up	
2

----------


## gnt_gr

Mετά από δύο μέρες ελέγχου της γραμμής με τις ρυθμίσεις που πρότεινε ο jmkakro (επίσης σε VDSL 50/5 OTE) διαπιστώνω τα εξής:

-Τα λάθη (CRC και FEC) είναι αυξημένα
-Στο φάσμα δεν διαπιστώνω σημαντικές αλλαγές, κάποια tones είναι καλύτερα, τα περισσότερα παραμένουν ως έχουν και κάποια είναι χειρότερα
-Υπάρχει επίπτωση στο DL. Σε http, ftp, DL manager και χωρίς, αλλά και σε torrent η μέση ταχύτητα είναι 1 MB/s κάτω, με μέσο όρο τα 4 MB/s και στιγμιαίο peak τα 5,1 ΜΒ/s. Στο speedtest δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει διαφορά, το δοκίμασα όμως με πάρα πολλές πηγές από site μπουριά τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό, όπως επίσης και πολλά torrent με seed:leech στο θεό, από public και private trackers
-Tα ping έχουν διακύμανση στους μακρινούς servers. Ενώ στην Ελλάδα δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά, στο εξωτερικό υπάρχει σταθερά + 10ms καθυστέρηση.
-Το router παραμένει βράχος κατά τα άλλα



Με προηγούμενες ρυθμίσεις η τυπική εικόνα στο DL ήταν κάπως έτσι:


Θα αφήσω το τρέχον set ρυθμίσεων άλλη μια μέρα μπας και υπάρξει κάποια άλλαγη και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## babis3g

βαλε ολα στο disable & default και ασε μονο το bitswap vdsl enable οταν εισαι ετοιμος
Αν θελεις την επομενη (αφου τα κλεισεις ολα)  κλεινεις και αυτο αφου εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα και κανεις δοκιμες

----------


## gnt_gr

Kαλά να είμαστε, θα δοκιμάσω όλους τους συνδυασμούς μέχρι να βρω το βέλτιστο για τη δική μου σύνδεση. Εφόσον η γραμμή είναι σταθερή και δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το router, δεν μου είναι κόπος να παρακολουθώ πως συμπεριφέρεται με τις διάφορες ρυθμίσεις και να μοιράζομαι τα ευρήματά μου.

Ο σκοπός είναι να έχουμε μια εικόνα του πως μπορούμε να έχουμε σταθερή και πλήρως αξιοποιήσιμη σύνδεση.

----------


## jmakro

Εγώ τώρα εχω φτάσει στα 

3 days 21 hours 20 minutes 9 seconds
DSL modulation	
ITU G.993.2(VDSL2)
Annex mode	
ANNEX_B
SNR Down	
6.0 dB
SNR Up	
18.5 dB
Line Attenuation Down	
17.8 dB
Line Attenuation Up	
5.8 dB
Path Mode	
FastPath
Data Rate Down	
49999 kbps
Data Rate Up	
4997 kbps
MAX Rate Down	
62388
MAX Rate Up	
11708
POWER Down	
13.3 dbm
POWER Up	
1.2 dbm
CRC Down	
52630
CRC Up	
2

Τι να πω θα δοκιμασω και τα default να δω συμπεριφορες. 
Gnt εφοσον εισαι διπλα ακριβως αστα ολα default.  Νομιζω θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## gnt_gr

Ναι, θα δοκιμάσω και όλα default/disabled μήπως και τελικά το overhead από όλες αυτές τις λειτουργίες δεν αξίζει τον κόπο για γραμμή που είναι κοντά σε KV. Προφανώς, όσες γραμμές αντιμετωπίζουν θέμα με θόρυβο, crosstalk, μεγάλο attenuation κοκ, θα πετυχαίνουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με την εκτεταμένη διαχείριση της γραμμής όπως αυτή μπορεί να γίνει στο Asus.

@babis3g Στο επόμενο fw εκτός από το adaptive QoS και διόρθωση των όποιων bugs, αναμένουμε κάποια λειτουργία που έχει να κάνει με διαχείριση γραμμής;

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι, θα δοκιμάσω και όλα default/disabled μήπως και τελικά το overhead από όλες αυτές τις λειτουργίες δεν αξίζει τον κόπο για γραμμή που είναι κοντά σε KV. Προφανώς, όσες γραμμές αντιμετωπίζουν θέμα με θόρυβο, crosstalk, μεγάλο attenuation κοκ, θα πετυχαίνουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με την εκτεταμένη διαχείριση της γραμμής όπως αυτή μπορεί να γίνει στο Asus.
> 
> @babis3g Στο επόμενο fw εκτός από το adaptive QoS και διόρθωση των όποιων bugs, αναμένουμε κάποια λειτουργία που έχει να κάνει με διαχείριση γραμμής;


Δεν νομιζω, ειχα ρωτησει αν γινεται να μπει ρυθμιση για πειραγμα στο upload αλλα δεν πηρα ακομα απαντηση
Το adaptive QoS δεν ειναι σιγουρο αν μπει στο επομενο λογισμικο, οταν ρωτησα ειπαν κατα τελη Μαρτιου περιπου

----------


## SERRKOSTAS

Καλημερα . Εχω μια απορια & ειπα να ρωτησω εσας σαν ποιο ειδικους .
Κατ' αρχας ειμαι νεο μελος ( μολις εκανα εγγραφει ) & 2ον δεν ειμαι γνωστης των δυκτιων .
Ειπα να παρω το εν λογω μοντεμ ρουτερ καθ' οτι οι αναγκες στο σπιτι μεγαλωνουν συνεχως στο wireless .
Δεν ξερω αν δουλευει το 5G στο ασυρματο δυκτιο . Ενω το λαμπακι ειναι αναμμενο δεν βλεπω το ονομα του δυκτιου ουτε σε laptop ουτε σε tablet ουτε σε κινητο τηλεφωνο . Το εχω κανει enable αλλα τπτ.

----------


## Nodens

> Καλημερα . Εχω μια απορια & ειπα να ρωτησω εσας σαν ποιο ειδικους .
> Κατ' αρχας ειμαι νεο μελος ( μολις εκανα εγγραφει ) & 2ον δεν ειμαι γνωστης των δυκτιων .
> Ειπα να παρω το εν λογω μοντεμ ρουτερ καθ' οτι οι αναγκες στο σπιτι μεγαλωνουν συνεχως στο wireless .
> Δεν ξερω αν δουλευει το 5G στο ασυρματο δυκτιο . Ενω το λαμπακι ειναι αναμμενο δεν βλεπω το ονομα του δυκτιου ουτε σε laptop ουτε σε tablet ουτε σε κινητο τηλεφωνο . Το εχω κανει enable αλλα τπτ.


Καλώς ήρθες!

Λοιπόν:

1. Έχεις δώσει ξεχωριστά SSID στα 2,4GHz και 5GHz?
2. Οι συσκευές σου υποστηρίζουν 5GHz?

----------


## freebil

Επίσης, το 5G δεν πιάνει μακριά. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με το router?

----------


## babis3g

wireless>general>διαλεγεις το 5G
σιγουρεψου οτι δεν εχεις κανει hide to SSID (Hide SSID)
Eπισης μην βαλεις ιδια ονοματα δικτυου για δοκιμη (SSID) πχ pavlos 2 ... pavlos 5 για το 5G

Κατεβαζειs αυτο το προγραμμα που θα σου δειξει αν υπαρχει ανοιχτο το 5G (windows pc)
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html

αν δεν το δειχνει τοτε κατι λαθος ... αν δειχνει 5G και εχει το ιδιο ονομα που εβαλες ... τοτε μαλλον οι συσκευες σου δεν εχουν για 5G η δεν εχεις κανει enable στις συσκευες

----------


## SERRKOSTAS

Έχω δώσει ξεχωριστά SSID στα 2,4GHz και 5GHz . Τωρα για το αν υποστηριζουν 5G δεν ξερω .
το κινητο μου ειναι ΗΤC 610 & ο φορητος της μικρης μου ειναι HP 9 μηνων .
Με το κινητο εχω δοκιμασει διπλα στο ρουτερ & δεν το βλεπει .

----------


## andresalonika

> Έχω δώσει ξεχωριστά SSID στα 2,4GHz και 5GHz . Τωρα για το αν υποστηριζουν 5G δεν ξερω .
> το κινητο μου ειναι ΗΤC 610 & ο φορητος της μικρης μου ειναι HP 9 μηνων .
> Με το κινητο εχω δοκιμασει διπλα στο ρουτερ & δεν το βλεπει .


Πιθανών οι συγκεκριμένες συσκευές να μην υποστηρίζουν 5GHz.

----------


## SERRKOSTAS

OK. Μπαμπη , ευχαριστω πολυ & τους δυο για τισ απαντησεις σας .
Το βραδυ στο σπιτι θα δω ξανα .

----------


## babis3g

to network net view το βλεπει? η δεν εχεις window pc/laptop?

----------


## SERRKOSTAS

Ισως Antrea , δεν ξερω .

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν ειμαι σπιτι αυτη την στιγμη οποτε δεν μπορω να δω τπτ απο αυτα που λετε .
σας ευχαριστω ολους .

----------


## gnt_gr

Στο laptop η αλλαγή NIC (κάρτας δικτύου) είναι εύκολη και φθηνή λύση. Ενδεικτικά το Intel Dual Band Wireless-N 7260 κοστίζει γύρω στα 13 ευρώ και η αλλαγή της παλιάς με τη νέα είναι υπόθεση το πολύ 10 λεπτών. 
To HTC Desire 610 υποστηρίζει 802.11 b/g/n μόνο στη μπάντα των 2,4 GHz. Δες αναλυτικά εδώ.

----------


## babis3g

ναι αλλα αν δεν ξερει να το αλλαξει μονος του (αφου δεν ξερει απο δικτυακα) ... τοτε το μαγαζι μπορει να τον χρεωσει
υπαρχει και αλλη λυση με στικακι (αλλου μπορει να ειναι φτηνοτερα) αν δεν εχει 5G το λαπτοπ ... αλλα δεν ειναι AC εχει ομως to 5G
http://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-tl-wdn3...r-p-PER.612505
δεν ειναι καλη λυση?

----------


## gnt_gr

Στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων χρειάζεται η αφαίρεση ολόκληρου ή τμήματος του back panel (ξεβίδωμα) και το NIC συνήθως σταθεροποιείται με μία βίδα. Τα καλώδια των κεραιών είναι κουμπωτά. Ας ψάξει στο youtube μήπως και υπάρχουν video που δείχνουν τη διαδικασία. Για τις περισσότερες συσκευές υπάρχει σχετικό υλικό. Αν η διαδικασία αποδειχθεί περίπλοκη (απίθανο ενδεχόμενο) τότε σίγουρα υπάρχει και η λύση εξωτερικού adaptor, με όχι μεγάλη διαφορά τιμής.

----------


## SERRKOSTAS

Καλησπερα & παλι σε ολους . Να σας πω την αληθεια δεν περιμενα τοση κινητοποιηση για το θεμα μου & σας ευχαριστω ολους για μια ακομη φορα .
Στο θεμα μου τωρα μαλλον το προβλημα το εχω εγω & οι συσκευες δεν υποστηριζουν 5G . 
O φορητος της μικρης μιας & ειναι νεος αξιζει να τον κανω νομιζω ( hp 15-r016sv ) . Της μεγαλης ειναι παλιος & μαλλον θα παρω κανενα στικακι που προτεινε ο Μπαμπης .
Με στικακι παιρνει & ενας ακομη σταθερος στον κατω οροφο . Ο λογος που ξεκινησα να ρωταω ειναι μηπως εχει προβλημα το DSL-AC68U . Τα αλλα ολα θα τα βρω σιγα σιγα . 
Μια ερωτηση ακομα προς τον Μπαμπη αν κατεβασω το προγραμμα που εδωσες παραπανω & το βαλω στο φορητο θα δω αν εκπεμπει το δυκτιο Η αν δεν υποστηριζει 5G δεν θα δω τπτ & παλι ?

----------


## babis3g

το προγραμμα βρισκει ολα τα wifi κοντα σου με & με τι σημα, αρα θα βρει και τα 2 του ασος
μπαινει μονο σε pc/laptop που εχουν windows (δεν δουλεθει σε κινητο η mac)

εδω βαζω ενα screenshot να καταλαβαβεις (αλλα αυτο που εχω επανω τωρα εχει μονο 2,4 G)
δεν χρειαζεται εγκατασταση, ειναι απλο προγραματακι που μολις το καταβασεις το ανοιγεις
στο πρασινο οταν λεει 2 κατι ειναι το 2,4G
οταν λεει 5 κατι τοτε βρηκε 5G

----------


## SERRKOSTAS

Οκ . Ευχαριστω πολυ . το κατεβασα αλλα στο δικο μου αλλα εγω ειμαι με καλωδιο . αυριο ισως καταφερω να το δοκιμασω .
& μαλλον θα το δοκιμασω στο σταθερο στον κατω οροφο που ετσι & αλλιως συνδεετε με στικακι .

----------


## babis3g

Ανοιξε το και ας εισαι με καλωδιο δεν παιζει ρολο γιατι δεν συνδεεται απλα δειχνει
εχε υποψην οπως ειπαν και τα αλλα παιδια πιο πανω το 5 G ειναι πιο γρηγορο (αν βλεπεις ταινιες απο σκληρο ως πραδειγμα) η για να παιξεις παιχνιδια online αλλα εχει πιο μικρη εμβελεια, οποτε μπορει στον κατω οροφο να μην ερθει η να ερθει αδυνατα και μπορει να μην σε ωφελησει... αλλα τα ασος συνηθως φημιζονται για το καλο wifi
Το 2,4 εχει πιο μακρυνη εμβελεια

----------


## Mormnak

Γιατί να ασχοληθείς με το Techicolor...ενώ έχεις το AC68u...?? Με το Asus δεν θέλεις να συνδεθείς και το πρόβλημά είναι ότι δεν συγχρονίζει ή οτι συγχρονίζει και δεν παίρνει IP address??  :Thinking: 

Επίσης έχω την υποψία ότι το TD5130....μαλλον είναι OFF και θέλει αντικατάσταση όπως αναφέρεις... ( http://www.forthnet.gr/Article.aspx?a_id=7126 )

----------


## mimas888

Συγχρονιζει αλλα δεν συνδεεται,μηπως πρεπει να πειραξω τις ρυθμισεις απο μεσα?Το τδ 5130 το ηθελα για να επαληθευσω username kai pass

- - - Updated - - -

Θελετε να βγαλω καποιες συγκεκριμενες φωτογραφιες απο τις ρυθμισεις και να τις ανεβασω????

----------


## Mormnak

Μπορείς να τις πειράξει μήπως και αλλάξει κάτι...αλλά πρώτα δες εαν το Username και ο κωδικός της σύνδεσης είναι ο σωστός. Εάν μπορείς ανέβασε (DSL Settings) μπας και βρούμε κάποια λύση.  :Smile: 

Και κάτι άλλο....η σύνδεσή σου είναι από καινούργιο καφάο...ή είναι σε Αστικό κέντρο?

----------


## mimas888

Ναι username και pass ειναι σωστα.τι ακριβως χρειαζεται να βγαλω φωτογραφια?
Δοκιμασα  username.ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr και username.ath.forthnet.gr αλλα τιποτα

----------


## jkoukos

Είτε πρόβλημα με τον κωδικό είτε με την τιμή στο πεδίο VLAN ID που πρέπει να είναι 835 (ή 1102 αν παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο).

----------


## mimas888

θα τα δοκιμασω αμεσως τωρα!Σε 10 λεπτα θα εχετε απαντηση

- - - Updated - - -

Εβαλα στο VLAN ID 835 και 1102 αλλα τιποτα..Τι αλλο μπορει να φταει?

- - - Updated - - -

Εβαλα στο VLAN ID 835 και 1102 αλλα τιποτα.Εργοστασιακα το ειχε 0

- - - Updated - - -

Καμια αλλη ιδεα?

- - - Updated - - -

Αμα ειναι λαθος ο κωδικος και παλι συγχρονιζει?

- - - Updated - - -

Τι φωτογραφιες ακριβως?οταν λες dsl setting μπορεις να μου δωσεις και καποιο ονομα ρυθμισης που μπορει να με βοηθησει στο τι να ψαξω?

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις VDSL ή ADSL;
Αν ισχύει το πρώτο, τότε χρειάζεται το VLAN ID με τις τιμές που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Φυσικά και τα σωστά στοιχεία σύνδεσης.
Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, τότε δεν χρειάζεται το VLAN ID και είναι λάθος τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης.

Εικόνα του μενού με τα στοιχεία που έχεις ορίσει στην σύνδεση.

----------


## mimas888

το username εγω το αλλαξα για να μη φαινεται το κανονικο
ADSL εχω

----------


## jkoukos

Το VLAN απενεργοποίησέ το. Το μόνο που μένει είναι username/password.

----------


## Mormnak

Υπήρχε και παλιότερα το ίδιο σχεδόν πρόβλημα και σε άλλο μέλος...αλλά δεν ξέρω εαν το έλυσε... https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post6360080

----------


## jkoukos

Καμία σχέση αυτό που παρέθεσες με το ότι δεν παίρνει ΙΡ του φίλου παραπάνω, αν κι έχει συγχρονισμό.

----------


## cca

Το αν φταίει ο κωδικός ή κάτι άλλο θα φαίνεται στο System Log, δώσε μας κάποιο screenshot απο εκεί. Χαρακτηριστικά, αν δεις σφάλμα περί PADO timeout, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι στα DSL settings. Αν δεις όμως κάτι που να αναφέρει invalid username ή invalid password βάζεις λάθος στοιχεία.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το username μπαίνει στη μορφή username.ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr και είμαι 100% σίγουρος, Forthnet/Nova έχω κι εγώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει συγχρονισμό, άρα είναι θέμα σωστών στοιχείων χρήστη.

----------


## babis3g

Δες στο system log αν λεει pado time out ... Aν ναι, νομιζω θα εχεις θεμα οπως εδω
Δες το πιο πανω post
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...89#post6453589
και εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6169092

Δοκιμασε internet detection disable,
Aν τιποτα δοκιμασε με enable & πανω/κατω 0/4
Bαλε pap authentication
Σιγουρεψου εχεις το σωστο username/pass
στα dsl settings
Δοκιμασε συνδιασμους με
annex A
adsl2+
g.inp enable disable
g.vector enable/disable
βαλε το DLA disable
Κλεισε το SRA
Σιγουρεψου το καλωδιο παταει καλα στη dsl θυρα του modem

ΑΝ παλι θεμα να ρωτησουμε στο support αν γραφει oado time out

----------


## mimas888

To VLAN ID να το αφήσω 0 τελικα?

----------


## cca

Στην τελευταία εικόνα λέει pppd started by admin και μετά τίποτα. Παρακάτω δε βγάζει άλλο μήνυμα απο τον pppd? Ο pppd είναι που κάνει την σύνδεση, αν δε προχωράει καν ...

----------


## mimas888

όχι τα ανεβασα ολα

- - - Updated - - -

Πριν κανω τα παρακατω το vlan id να το αφήσω 0???
Δες στο system log αν λεει pado time out ... Aν ναι, νομιζω θα εχεις θεμα οπως εδω
 Δες το πιο πανω post
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...89#post6453589
και εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6169092

Δοκιμασε internet detection disable,
 Aν τιποτα δοκιμασε με enable & πανω/κατω 0/4
 Bαλε pap authentication
Σιγουρεψου εχεις το σωστο username/pass
στα dsl settings
Δοκιμασε συνδιασμους με
annex A
 adsl2+
 g.inp enable disable
 g.vector enable/disable
βαλε το DLA disable
Κλεισε το SRA
Σιγουρεψου το καλωδιο παταει καλα στη dsl θυρα του modem

ΑΝ παλι θεμα να ρωτησουμε στο support αν γραφει oado time out

----------


## jmakro

Κανε update στο τελευταίο firmware

- - - Updated - - -

μετα reset και περασε τα ολα απο την αρχή

----------


## mimas888

To κατεβασα το firmware..παω τωρα να ξεκινησω τις δοκιμες

----------


## babis3g

αν εχεις adsl το vlan id παει disable , 0
αν εχεις vdsl θελει ενεργο 835 με οτε, 1102 forthnet

adsl
παρομοιες ρυθμισεις (απο αλλο μοντελο) πλην ipv6,  ολα τα αλλα ειναι οκ
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1477564091

νομιζω ειπες εχει adsl 24αρα, μηπως εχεις adsl και βαζεις vdsl ρυθμισεις?

- - - Updated - - -

Τι συνδεση εχεις, adsl ή vdsl?

----------


## mimas888

Κυριοι κατ αρχην εκανα update το firmware.Στην συνεχεια πηγα και και βρηκα στα dsl setting τα g.inp  , g vector, DLA και SRA που εχουν επιλογη enable/disable..αφου ειναι 4 options οι συνδιασμοι τους ειναι 16.Αλλα επειδη προσπαθησα με διαφορετικες τι μες στο VLAN id (0,835 και 1102)εβαλα 3x16=48 διαφερετικες τιμες ,αφου πριν απο καθε apply των τιμων περιμενα πανω δεξια την σφαιρα που συμβολιζει το dsl να κανει intializing και στο τελος να μου γραφει dial up...μου πηρε 1 ωρα και ενα τεταρτο αλλα δουλεψα μεθοδικα. Τελος ηθελα να πω οτι τις παρακατω επιλογες δεν τις βρηκα:internet detection για να το κανω disable και επισης δε βρηκα το pap authentication...Το προβλημα παραμενει και δε μπορω να συνδεθω.. Εχω adsl

- - - Updated - - -

Μπαμπη εκανα κι αυτά που μου είπες αλλα τιποτα     
παρομοιες ρυθμισεις (απο αλλο μοντελο) πλην ipv6, ολα τα αλλα ειναι οκ
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1477564077

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1477564091

----------


## Mormnak

Στο Wan(Αριστερά) και στο Internet Connection θα βρεις το Internet detection και PPP Authentication.

----------


## mimas888

Εβαλα internet detection disable και pap authentication..επαιξα συνδιασμους με τα: g.inp enable disable
g.vector enable/disable , DLA και SRA αλλα τιποτα...θα φωναξω τεχνικο,οχι οτι θα κανει περισσοτερα απο αυτα που μου ειπατε να κανω αλλα για να δουμε την εξελιξη...
Ασχετο μιας και το παλιο μου μοντεμ ειναι κολλημενο και δε μπορω να το κανω reset για να επαληθευσω τα username kai pass(κανοντας το reset δηλαδη δε σβηνει με τιποτα)στο τηλεφωνο εξυπηρετησης πελατων μου ειπαν οτι ετσι κι αλλιως και καταφερω να το κανω reset τα στοιχει θα τα παρει απο μονο του γιατι εχει περαστει στο συστημα της Nova μου ειπαν.Μου ακουστηκε λιγακι υποπτο.Μηπως δηλαδη εχουν περαξει το password χωρις να το ξερω γιατι το username ειναι αυτο που παταω και στο καινουργιο,ενω το pass το κρυβει..Ηρθε ο τεχνικος θα σας στειλω αργοτερα

----------


## cca

Τι internet detection και username pass λέμε, αν δεν υπάρχει στο Log κάτι παραπάνω απο αυτά που είδαμε το modem δε προσπαθεί ΚΑΝ να κάνει την σύνδεση, ο PPPD δεν επικοινωνεί καν με τον Access Concetrator οπότε και αρλούμπες να βάλεις για username το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα είχες. Άσε που αν ο pppd προσπαθήσει να κάνει την σύνδεση αλλά δεν βρίσκει τον server κανονικά θα δεις να γράφει PADO timeout μετά απο λίγα λεπτά. Αν το αφήνεις τουλάχιστον 10 λεπτά μετά απο το πρώτο μήνυμα του PPPD και δε βλέπεις τίποτα τότε κάτι δε πάει καλά με το λογισμικό του ASUS.

----------


## mimas888

Kαι με βοηθεια τεχνικου δε τα καταφερα!Στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων ειπαν οτι συγχρονιζει αλλα δε στελνει τα στοιχεια!
    Υπαρχει μια επιλογη που λεει IPv6 αυτη εδω ...ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενη?
Kαπου στις ρυθμισεις ελεγε στο download-> interleaved και στο upload ->fastpath,μηπως δημιουργει προβλημα μιας και ειναι διαφορετικα??
Οποιος βρει λυση ,στελνω μια moneysafe

----------


## cca

Το IPv6 άστο disabled για την ώρα, δεν έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα. Όπως το λέω εδώ και κάποια μηνύματα το ASUS σου δεν προχωρά στο να ξεκινήσει σωστά τον pppd, εκεί εστιάζεται το πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και λάθος VPI VCI να έχεις πρέπει να προσπαθήσει να στείλει username/pass, ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ!

----------


## mimas888

> Το IPv6 άστο disabled για την ώρα, δεν έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα. Όπως το λέω εδώ και κάποια μηνύματα το ASUS σου δεν προχωρά στο να ξεκινήσει σωστά τον pppd, εκεί εστιάζεται το πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και λάθος VPI VCI να έχεις πρέπει να προσπαθήσει να στείλει username/pass, ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ!


Καμιά ιδεα για το τι μπορω να κανω γι αυτο?

----------


## cca

Να πω και κάτι άλλο: είπες οτι έβαλες το τελευταίο firmware. Μετά έκανες επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων; Και αν ναι, τι διάλεξες στον Wizard που βγάζει; Γιατί στο τελευταίο screenshot με τα logs βλέπω άσχετο VLAN 3880 που ουδεμία σχέση έχει με ελληνικούς ISP.

- - - Updated - - -

Προσωπικα προτείνω FULL RESET και όταν βγάλει τον wizard να τον παρακάμψεις, να μη διαλέξεις ISP απο την λίστα ούτε autodetect. Βάλε τα πάντα με το χέρι.

----------


## mimas888

Τις πολλες φωτογραφιες τις ανεβασα πριν κανω update το firmware.Στον wizard διαλεξα χωρα Ελλαδα και isp forthnet.προσπαθησα να παρακαμψω το wizard αρκετες φορες αλλα δε βρηκα το τροπο.Μου εστειλαν εκ νεου διαφορετικο password και τσεκαραμε οτι το username ειναι το σωστο.Προσπαθησα και τιποτα

----------


## jmakro

Μήπως να δοκιμασεις να σου στειλουν αλλο username pass?
Στην τελικη δοκιμασε να πας σε κανα φιλο με forthnet  αλλο παροχο να δεις οτι δουλευει κανονικά.

----------


## mimas888

> Μήπως να δοκιμασεις να σου στειλουν αλλο username pass?
> Στην τελικη δοκιμασε να πας σε κανα φιλο με forthnet  αλλο παροχο να δεις οτι δουλευει κανονικά.


Αυτο μπορω να το προσπαθησω αυριο.Εχει ενας γνωστος forthnet εδω κοντα.Και αν τυχον δουλεψει στον γνωστο μου που εχει forthnet adsl αυτο τι μπορει να σημαινει αραγες......?

----------


## cca

Ρε παιδιά τι άλλο username/pass ? ΤΙ να το κάνει αν δε δείχνει καν στο log οτι ο pppd το έστειλε και πήρε απάντηση invalid username/ password? Να καταλάβουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε πριν πετάξουμε οτι να ναι. Με βάση τα logs που πόσταρε ο φίλος εδώ δε φτάνει ποτέ σε αυτό το σημείο!

----------


## mimas888

> Ρε παιδιά τι άλλο username/pass ? ΤΙ να το κάνει αν δε δείχνει καν στο log οτι ο pppd το έστειλε και πήρε απάντηση invalid username/ password? Να καταλάβουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε πριν πετάξουμε οτι να ναι. Με βάση τα logs που πόσταρε ο φίλος εδώ δε φτάνει ποτέ σε αυτό το σημείο!


Aφου εχει θεμα το pppd να τι μπορω να κανω γι αυτο?Φταιει καποια ρυθμιση δηλαδη?

----------


## babis3g

Στειλε email στο support γιατι μου λεει πως ακομα εχει θεμα με το pppd (μου ειχαν πει με το internet detection disable ειχε λυθει το θεμα)
xdsl_feedback@asus.com
και οταν το κανεις το λες να τους ειδοποιησω, μηπως κοιταξουν την περιπτωση σου αμεσα

----------


## mimas888

> Στειλε email στο support γιατι μου λεει πως ακομα εχει θεμα με το pppd (μου ειχαν πει με το internet detection disable ειχε λυθει το θεμα)
> xdsl_feedback@asus.com
> και οταν το κανεις το λες να τους ειδοποιησω, μηπως κοιταξουν την περιπτωση σου αμεσα


Στα ελληνικα τους γραφω?

----------


## cca

> Στα ελληνικα τους γραφω?


Αγγλικά μόνο! Ταϊβανέζοι είναι!

----------


## babis3g

γραψε Αγγλικα οπως μπορεις και ενημερωσε οτι εστειλες  ... θα τους εξηγησω εγω τι κινησεις εχει κανει (με οσα διαβασα εδω)

το email ειναι xdsl*_*feedback@χχχχχ εχει κατω παυλα (ή κανε το αντιγραφη και επικολληση)

----------


## mimas888

> γραψε Αγγλικα οπως μπορεις και θα τους εξηγησω εγω τι κινησεις εχει κανει (με οσα διαβασα εδω)
> 
> το email ειναι xdsl*_*feedback@χχχχχ εχει κατω παυλα (ή κανε το αντιγραφη και επικολληση)


Τους στελνω τωρα   Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## cca

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα βρίσκομαι σ' ένα φίλο που επίσης έχει το DSL-AC68U, αν υπάρχει επιλογή internet detection θα την δω εκεί, αυτός έχει πάντα το τελευταίο λογισμικό.

----------


## babis3g

σβησε το email σου, θα μας μαλωσουν ... οκ θα τους ενημερωσω τωρα, ευχαριστω

----------


## mimas888

Ενταξει τους εστειλα

- - - Updated - - -




> σβησε το email σου, θα μας μαλωσουν ... οκ θα τους ενημερωσω τωρα, ευχαριστω


οκ το σβησα..βιαστηκα και ξεχαστηκα

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα βρίσκομαι σ' ένα φίλο που επίσης έχει το DSL-AC68U, αν υπάρχει επιλογή internet detection θα την δω εκεί, αυτός έχει πάντα το τελευταίο λογισμικό.


Η επιλογη αυτη υπαρχει νομιζω στο wan->dsl sttings->edit

- - - Updated - - -




> Αγγλικά μόνο! Ταϊβανέζοι είναι!


Kαι απ τον Άρη ας είναι,αρκει να βοηθησουν

----------


## babis3g

> Ενταξει τους εστειλα
> .........
> Kαι απ τον Άρη ας είναι,αρκει να βοηθησουν


ενταξει ενημερωσα, επλιζω να το κοιταξουν συντομα

αν θελεις μετα να ξανα προσπαθησεις μεχρι να απαντησουν (τα ειπαν τα παιδια , αλλα σαν αλλη μια προσπαθεια)
τελευταιο λογισμικο εδω
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...HelpDesk_BIOS/
Version 3.0.0.4.384_21128
το περνας 2 φορες (μολις τελειωσει το 100% process , ξανα το ιδιο αλλη μια φορα)
μετα οταν τελειωσει  η δευτερη φορα update 100%
πατας το κουπμακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερολετα, το αφηνεις και οταν ξανα ανοιξει, ξεκινας να το σεταρεις

Θελεις,
pap, authentiation ή auto
username/pass
enable wan yes
δηαλδη ολα ιδια οπως στη φωτο που εχεις εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...1&d=1537284561
το internet detection ειναι κατω απο το service name στο τελος της φωτο
καπως ετσι (παλια φωτο)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...5&d=1511172327

στο dsl settings adsl δοκιμασε μονο
adsl2+
annex A
sra disable
g.inp disable
DLA disable
bit swap enable

αν παλι δεν κανει συνδεση να δωσει internet βαλε το μοντεμ μονο του στη πριζα χωρις φιλτρο και τηλεφωνο

----------


## mimas888

Θα τα δοκιμασω σε καμια ωρα και θα στειλω μυνημα πριν τις 6..Σε ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα τα δοκιμασω σε καμια ωρα και θα στειλω μυνημα πριν τις 6..Σε ευχαριστω


Βασικα το κανω τωρα,σε κανα 20λεπτο θα σας πω

----------


## babis3g

Θα ειμαι εξω και θα ερθω αργα, επλιζω αυτη τη φορα να  πετυχει, αλλιως θα περιμενουμε το support, μου εστειλαν ηδη απαντηση οτι θα το κοιταξουν, οποτε πιστευω να σου απαντησουν συντομα .. αλλα δοκιμασε πρωτα τις 2 φορες αναβαθμησεις & reset με αυτο το link απο το asus

----------


## jmakro

περιεργα πράγματα σε διαφορες γραμμες φορθνετ wind τα Asus.
Μονο σ αυτά συμβαίνουν ή υπάρχουν και αλλα modem με ασυμβατότητα σε γραμμές?
Οχι τιποτα αλλο το συγκεκριμενο το 68αρι ειναι το κορυφαιο στη κατηγορια του και με συνεχη υποστηριξη.

----------


## mimas888

> Θα ειμαι εξω και θα ερθω αργα, επλιζω αυτη τη φορα να  πετυχει, αλλιως θα περιμενουμε το support, μου εστειλαν ηδη απαντηση οτι θα το κοιταξουν, οποτε πιστευω να σου απαντησουν συντομα .. αλλα δοκιμασε πρωτα τις 2 φορες αναβαθμησεις & reset με αυτο το link απο το asus


Eκανα οσα μου ειπες αλλα δε συνδεθηκε στελνω και καποιες φωτογραφιες


- - - Updated - - -

Απ οτι καταλαβα το προβλημα ειναι στο pppd 852:timeout waiting for PADO packets?

- - - Updated - - -

Δε πιστευω να ειναι ασυμβατοτητα.Ειχα το ιδιο και παλαιοτερα αλλα το επεστρεψα νομιζοντας οτι ηταν χαλασμενο.Θυμαμαι οτι ειχε παρει Ip ,οταν μπηκα το πρωι αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι επιλογες ειχα βαλει το προηγουμενο βραδυ που το settαρα και δεν ειχα αποθηκευσει τα settings , οσπου το πειραξα κι ενω ολα ηταν μια χαρα και δε ξαναμπηκε και το επεστρεψα οπως ειπα..Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειχε παρει Ip

----------


## jmakro

H ημερομηνια δε νομιζω να παιζει ρολο που λεει 5 μαιου κτλ δε νομιζω να επηρεαζει.

- - - Updated - - -

Στην αθηνα με infeneon dslam  εχω το  n17  χωρις κανενα προβλημα!
Περιεργα πραγματα!

----------


## cca

Αυτή τη σελίδα τη διάβασες; https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-ac68u/page182
Κάποιος είχε τύχη αλλάζοντας απο LLC σε VCMUX εδώ.

----------


## mimas888

Τους drivers απο το cd δε τους εκανα install..Χρειαζονται λετε?

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτή τη σελίδα τη διάβασες; https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-ac68u/page182
> Κάποιος είχε τύχη αλλάζοντας απο LLC σε VCMUX εδώ.


Ειχε forthnet και το ιδιο μηχανημα,τα ιδια προβληματα κι αυτος με pppd.ευχαριστω για το Link

- - - Updated - - -

Σε ξενα forums πολλοι παιζουν μετα Pppoa/vcmux/pppoe/llc και λοιπα γιατι ενω συγχρονιζαν δεν επαιρναν ip.θα το δοκιμασω κι αυτο και θα σας πω

- - - Updated - - -




> Τους drivers απο το cd δε τους εκανα install..Χρειαζονται λετε?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ειχε forthnet και το ιδιο μηχανημα,τα ιδια προβληματα κι αυτος με pppd.ευχαριστω για το Link
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Aμα κανω update me ASUSWRT-Merlin firmware θα ξεπερασω τα προβληματα η ειναι επικινδυνο?

- - - Updated - - -

Aμα κανω update me ASUSWRT-Merlin firmware θα ξεπερασω τα προβληματα η ειναι επικινδυνο?

----------


## cca

> Aμα κανω update me ASUSWRT-Merlin firmware θα ξεπερασω τα προβληματα η ειναι επικινδυνο?


ΜΑΚΡΙΑ! Το merlin είναι μόνο για το *RT-AC68U*, όχι για το DSL-AC68U! Τελείως διαφορετικές συσκευές με διαφορετικά chip.

----------


## mimas888

> ΜΑΚΡΙΑ! Το merlin είναι μόνο για το *RT-AC68U*, όχι για το DSL-AC68U! Τελείως διαφορετικές συσκευές με διαφορετικά chip.


Οι RT κανουν και στο DSL..επιτρεπεται να ανεβασω link απο αλλη σελιδα για να το δεις?

----------


## cca

> Οι RT κανουν και στο DSL..επιτρεπεται να ανεβασω link απο αλλη σελιδα για να το δεις?


Το RT έχει Broadcom CPU, το DSL MediaTek, απλά ασύμβατα εκτός αν κάποιος το κάνει port. Ο ίδιος ο Merlin το έχει διευκρινίσει αυτό.

----------


## babis3g

> περιεργα πράγματα σε διαφορες γραμμες φορθνετ wind τα Asus.
> Μονο σ αυτά συμβαίνουν ή υπάρχουν και αλλα modem με ασυμβατότητα σε γραμμές?
> Οχι τιποτα αλλο το συγκεκριμενο το 68αρι ειναι το κορυφαιο στη κατηγορια του και με συνεχη υποστηριξη.


Mερικα δεν δινουν IP, εχω δει και tp link αλλα σπανια
Συνηθως το dsl ac68u εχει το πιο πολυ θεμα, ο prince 72 το παλεψε μηνες γιατι ακομα και αν καποτε, καπως καταφερε να παρει ip, την εχανε με την πρωτη διακοπη ρευματος και δεν ξανα εκανε συνδεση
Αλλα εχω δει και το N66 παλια που φιλος το παλευε μερες και το εδωσε πισω
Νομιζω ο ιδιος φιλος ειχε γραψει πιο πισω με πληροφοριες απο μαγαζι Θεσ/κης οτι ειδικα το dsl ac68u ειχε πολλες επιστροφες για αυτο το θεμα




> Τους drivers απο το cd δε τους εκανα install..Χρειαζονται λετε?
> 
> Ειχε forthnet και το ιδιο μηχανημα,τα ιδια προβληματα κι αυτος με pppd.ευχαριστω για το Link
> 
> Σε ξενα forums πολλοι παιζουν μετα Pppoa/vcmux/pppoe/llc και λοιπα γιατι ενω συγχρονιζαν δεν επαιρναν ip.θα το δοκιμασω κι αυτο και θα σας πω
> 
> Aμα κανω update me ASUSWRT-Merlin firmware θα ξεπερασω τα προβληματα η ειναι επικινδυνο?


οχι δεν χρειαζεται τα cd drivers

δοκιμασε pppoa / vcmux (οχι LLC) ολα τα αλλα ιδια, μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και ΜTU 1478, μπορει να εισαι τυχερος

Νομιζω το εχουν κανει με asus merlin, Θα ρωτησω μηπως θελει κοπλο ... αλλα και ΑΝ γινεται θα χασεις το dsl θα ειναι πλεον σκετο router και θα χασεις την εγγυηση

Αναμενεις να δουμε τι θα πει το support ... γιατι αφου γραφει pado time out, νομιζω θα εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα

----------


## mimas888

Eβαλα pppoa / vcmux και για καποιο λογο σταματησε να μου γραφει στο system log : timeout waiting for PADO packets.. αλλα στη συνεχεια εβγαζε οτι δεν αναγνωριζεται η δε το δεχεται ο isp, προβλημα με τον isp δηλαδη... Θα ξαναπροσπαθησω και παλι γιατι δεν ειχα βαλει anex A και adsl+2...To ekana και παλι αυτο μου εβγαζε
May  5 05:13:13 pppd[861]: Connected to 00:aa:bb:01:23:45 via interface vlan3880
May  5 05:13:13 pppd[861]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
May  5 05:13:43 DSL: Link down -> up
May  5 05:13:43 pppd[861]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
May  5 05:13:43 pppd[861]: Connection terminated.
May  5 05:13:43 pppd[861]: Modem hangup
May  5 05:13:46 WAN Connection: No response from ISP.

May  5 05:13:53 pppd[861]: Connected to 00:aa:bb:01:23:45 via interface vlan3880
May  5 05:13:53 pppd[861]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
May  5 05:14:23 pppd[861]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
May  5 05:14:23 pppd[861]: Connection terminated.
May  5 05:14:24 pppd[861]: Modem hangup
May  5 05:14:34 pppd[861]: Connected to 00:aa:bb:01:23:45 via interface vlan3880
May  5 05:14:34 pppd[861]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880

----------


## babis3g

το εδωσες αυτο το log στο support? αλλα μαλλον θα σου πουνε θεμα με τον isp, ισως δεν παιζει με pppoa

παντως ισως κατι παιζει και με τον isp, ολοι απο οσο ξερω ολοι παιζουν και με pppoa, ετσι ειχα χρονια εγω αλλα με οτε, και απο οτι διαβαζα εδω μεσα με αλλους παροχους αρκετοι ειχαν pppoa

----------


## mimas888

> το εδωσες αυτο το log στο support? αλλα μαλλον θα σου πουνε θεμα με τον isp, ισως δεν παιζει με pppoa
> 
> παντως ισως κατι παιζει και με τον isp, ολοι απο οσο ξερω ολοι παιζουν και με pppoa, ετσι ειχα χρονια εγω αλλα με οτε, και απο οτι διαβαζα εδω μεσα με αλλους παροχους αρκετοι ειχαν pppoa


Ναι τα εστειλα,σημερα μου απαντησε ενας του στειλα οσα ηθελε..Κανονικα δηλαδη οσοι εχουn forthnet παιζει και με PPPoA?Yπαρχει πιθανοτητα να προκειται για λανθασμενο username ή password?Θα γινει χαμος..........

----------


## babis3g

Nομιζω ειχα δει και με forthnet σε pppoa αλλα εξαρταται το dslam (αρα δεν ισχυει παντα το ιδιο σε ολους) ... απο την αλλη οπως ειναι γραμμενο πολυ πιο πισω (εδω στο ιδιο νημα) εχουν γινει πολλες επιστροφες στο συγκερκιμενο γιατι δεν συνχρονιζε καθολου ή δεν εδινε internet σε μερικες περιπτωσεις (οχι παντα)

edit
ειναι παλιο το post αλλα σε μερικα dslam ακομα και τωρα ισχυει με pppoa
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...forthnet+pppoa

...>Για το θεμα σου, Μαλλον οτι σου πει το support, μπορει να φταιει και το modem σε μερικα dslam να εχει θεμα

----------


## mimas888

> Nομιζω ειχα δει και με forthnet σε pppoa αλλα εξαρταται το dslam (αρα δεν ισχυει παντα το ιδιο σε ολους) ... απο την αλλη οπως ειναι γραμμενο πολυ πιο πισω (εδω στο ιδιο νημα) εχουν γινει πολλες επιστροφες στο συγκερκιμενο γιατι δεν συνχρονιζε καθολου ή δεν εδινε internet σε μερικες περιπτωσεις (οχι παντα)
> 
> edit
> ειναι παλιο το post αλλα σε μερικα dslam ακομα και τωρα ισχυει με pppoa
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...forthnet+pppoa
> 
> ...>Για το θεμα σου, Μαλλον οτι σου πει το support, μπορει να φταιει και το modem σε μερικα dslam να εχει θεμα


εκτος απο το email που μου ειπες να επικοινωνησω, εστειλα και  email στην Asus στο site της το serial number και το system log του modem router,και ειπαν θα απαντησουν σε 2 μερες..Οτι μπορουσα εκανα τωρα περιμενω

- - - Updated - - -




> εκτος απο το email που μου ειπες να επικοινωνησω, εστειλα και  email στην Asus στο site της το serial number και το system log του modem router,και ειπαν θα απαντησουν σε 2 μερες..Οτι μπορουσα εκανα τωρα περιμενω


Λαθος Μπάμπη,δε τους εστειλα αυτο με το ISP,τα logs με το isp τα ανεβασα αργοτερα οταν εκανα τη ρυθμιση με το  pppoe/vum

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημερα.Διαβασα σε ξενα sites, για μερικους που ειχαν το ιδιο προβλημα.Αφου απενεργοποιουσαν το G.INP,εδειχνε καπου...(δε ξερω αν ειχαν καποιο επιπροσθετο προγραμμα μιας και δεν εγραφαν το που το εβλεπαν ) ,΄οτι στην ουσια,ακομα και στο disable(το g.inp)συνεχιζε και ετρεχε.Δηλαδη ειναι bug σε μερικα μηχανηματα από μαμα και αυτο δημιουργουσε προβλημα σε μερικα dslam(καφαο ή τηλεφωνικα κεντρα)τα οποια δεν ειχαν ρυθμιστει σωστα.Υπαρχει τροπος κι εγω να δω αν απενεργοποιειται στην πραγματικοτητα το g.inp,για να το στειλω φωτο στην Asus??

----------


## cca

Όταν αρχίσει η διαδικασία του συγχρονισμού με το dslam εμφανίζει διάφορα στο System Log, ίσως αν έστελνες αυτά;

Επίσης, στο DSL-N17U που έχω συνδέομαι μέσω telnet και δίνω την εντολή: tcapi show Info_Adsl
και παίρνω αυτό το αποτέλεσμα:


```
xDSLmode=VDSL
outDiscards=15890
inDiscards=132943
outBytes=3390212024
inBytes=3521464297
outPkts=1013196901
inPkts=2360784273
CurrentProfiles=17a
UPBOKLE=11.7
TRELLISds=1
TRELLISus=1
ACTSNRMODEds=1
ACTSNRMODEus=1
ACTUALCE=640
SNRMpbds=10.3,13.2,12.0,N/A,N/A
SNRMpbus=39.4,28.7,27.5,N/A,N/A
LATNDown=12.7,28.5,43.9,N/A,N/A
LATNUp=5.5,21.8,33.9,N/A,N/A
SATNDown=20.3,28.3,44.3,N/A,N/A
SATNUp=N/A,21.9,34.3,N/A,N/A
fwVer= FwVer:5.5.2.10_B_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2
lineState=up
Opmode=ITU G.993.5(G.Vectoring)
SNRMarginDown=12.0 dB
AttenDown=12.7 dB
SNRMarginUp=28.2 dB
AttenUp=21.8 dB
DataRateDown=49997 kbps
PathModeDown=Interleaved
DataRateUp=4998 kbps
PathModeUp=FastPath
WanListMode=1
FECDown=379683239
FECUp=0
CRCDown=690
CRCUp=5
HECDown=0
HECUp=0
ADSLUpTime=5 days, 17:50, 59 secs
ADSLActiveTime=0 min, 58 secs
PowerDown=11.4 dbm
PowerUp=9.4 dbm
ATURID=26005443434e0000
ATUCID=b5004244434db19e
FarEndVendorID=Broadcom
AttainUp=31081 kbps
AttainDown=82896 kbps
TCM=On
InterleaveDepthDown=694
InterleaveDepthUp=1
INPNormalDown=2.1 symbols
INPNormalUp=0.0 symbols
INPGinpSHINEDown=0.0 symbols
INPGinpSHINEUp=0.0 symbols
INPGinpREINDown=0.0 symbols
INPGinpREINUp=0.0 symbols
INPMode=Normal
INPDown=2.1 symbols
INPUp=0.0 symbols
INPSHINEDown=-
INPSHINEUp=-
INPREINDown=-
INPREINUp=-
AdslStandard=VDSL2
AdslType=ANNEX_B
mtenStandard=G.dmt.bisplus
```

Ίσως να το δοκίμαζες κι αυτό;

----------


## mimas888

Βασικα θα ψαξω τι ειναι το telnet για να βαλω την εντολη

----------


## cca

> Βασικα θα ψαξω τι ειναι το telnet για να βαλω την εντολη


Απλό τερματικό (terminal) είναι, για να δουλέψει χρειάζεσαι ένα απλό πρόγραμμα telnet client για τα windows και να ενεργοποιήσεις το telnet στο router, στο δικό μου η επιλογή είναι στο Administration.

----------


## mimas888

> Βασικα θα ψαξω τι ειναι το telnet για να βαλω την εντολη


tcapi show Info_Adsl   <-  το ανοιξα το telnet αλλα η εντολη δε δουλευει

- - - Updated - - -




> tcapi show Info_Adsl   <-  το ανοιξα το telnet αλλα η εντολη δε δουλευει


Δωσε μου 20 λεπτα

- - - Updated - - -




> tcapi show Info_Adsl   <-  το ανοιξα το telnet αλλα η εντολη δε δουλευει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δωσε μου 20 λεπτα


Mπορεις να μου δvσεις link για ενα αξιοπιστο telnet client και να μου πεις που να βαλω την εντολη?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημερα.Διαβασα σε ξενα sites, για μερικους που ειχαν το ιδιο προβλημα.Αφου απενεργοποιουσαν το G.INP,εδειχνε καπου...(δε ξερω αν ειχαν καποιο επιπροσθετο προγραμμα μιας και δεν εγραφαν το που το εβλεπαν ) ,΄οτι στην ουσια,ακομα και στο disable(το g.inp)συνεχιζε και ετρεχε.Δηλαδη ειναι bug σε μερικα μηχανηματα από μαμα και αυτο δημιουργουσε προβλημα σε μερικα dslam(καφαο ή τηλεφωνικα κεντρα)τα οποια δεν ειχαν ρυθμιστει σωστα.Υπαρχει τροπος κι εγω να δω αν απενεργοποιειται στην πραγματικοτητα το g.inp,για να το στειλω φωτο στην Asus??


Μηπως ειχαν γραμμη vdsl? γιατι ναι στην Αγγλια ειχαν (ισως ακομα εχουν) τετοιο θεμα αλλα σε vdsl και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αυτο στη περιπτωση σου

 edit
θα ρωτησω αν γινεται να το κλεισουμε μεσω telnet

----------


## mimas888

> Μηπως ειχαν γραμμη vdsl? γιατι ναι στην Αγγλια ειχαν (ισως ακομα εχουν) τετοιο θεμα αλλα σε vdsl και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αυτο στη περιπτωση σου


Ναι οντως vsdl ειχαν

----------


## babis3g

το telnet των windows ειναι πολυ καλο, αυτο εκαν χρηση εγω οταν ειχα το dsl ac68u
αλλα αν θελεις αλλο δες το putty


η εντολη να δεις λεπτομερεις στατιστικων (νομιζω και το g.inp παει καιρος που εχω να κανω χρηση του dsl68) στο dsl ac68u ειναι

cat /tmp/adsl/info_adsl.txt

----------


## mimas888

> το telnet των windows ειναι πολυ καλο, αυτο εκαν χρηση εγω οταν ειχα το dsl ac68u
> αλλα αν θελεις αλλο δες το putty
> 
> 
> η εντολη να δεις λεπτομερεις στατιστικων (νομιζω και το g.inp παει καιρος που εχω να κανω χρηση του dsl68) στο dsl ac68u ειναι
> 
> cat /tmp/adsl/info_adsl.txt


Ευχαριστω

----------


## cca

> το telnet των windows ειναι πολυ καλο, αυτο εκαν χρηση εγω οταν ειχα το dsl ac68u
> αλλα αν θελεις αλλο δες το putty
> 
> 
> η εντολη να δεις λεπτομερεις στατιστικων (νομιζω και το g.inp παει καιρος που εχω να κανω χρηση του dsl68) στο dsl ac68u ειναι
> 
> cat /tmp/adsl/info_adsl.txt


Ακολούθα τις οδηγίες του Μπάμπη, η εντολή που έδωσα εγώ δουλεύει στο N17U που έχω αλλά έχουν διαφορά chips.

----------


## babis3g

> Eβαλα pppoa / vcmux και για καποιο λογο σταματησε να μου γραφει στο system log : timeout waiting for PADO packets.. αλλα στη συνεχεια εβγαζε οτι δεν αναγνωριζεται η δε το δεχεται ο isp, προβλημα με τον isp δηλαδη... Θα ξαναπροσπαθησω και παλι γιατι δεν ειχα βαλει anex A και adsl+2...To ekana και παλι αυτο μου εβγαζε
> May  5 05:13:13 pppd[861]: Connected to 00:aa:bb:01:23:45 via interface vlan3880
> May  5 05:13:13 pppd[861]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
> May  5 05:13:43 DSL: Link down -> up
> May  5 05:13:43 pppd[861]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
> May  5 05:13:43 pppd[861]: Connection terminated.
> May  5 05:13:43 pppd[861]: Modem hangup
> May  5 05:13:46 WAN Connection: No response from ISP.
> 
> ...


Eχω μια ιδεα ... βλεπω εδω vlan3880
για βαλε οπως το λεω

WAN Connection Type: pppoe > llc
802.1Q
Enable ? 	Yes 
VLAN ID      3880

κανει συνδεση?

----------


## mimas888

> Ακολούθα τις οδηγίες του Μπάμπη, η εντολή που έδωσα εγώ δουλεύει στο N17U που έχω αλλά έχουν διαφορά chips.


Ξεκιναω να το κανω σε 2

- - - Updated - - -




> Eχω μια ιδεα ... βλεπω εδω vlan3880
> για βαλε οπως το λεω
> 
> WAN Connection Type: pppoe
> 802.1Q
> Enable ? 	Yes 
> VLAN ID      3880
> 
> κανει συνδεση?


Θα το δοκιμασω τωρα

----------


## babis3g

αλλα βαλε llc το ξεχασα και εκανα μικρο edit, το σωστο

WAN Connection Type: pppoe
Encapsulation Mode  PPPOE LLC
802.1Q
Enable ? Yes
VLAN ID 3880

----------


## jkoukos

To VLAN ID *δεν* παίζει σε ADSL (ΑΤΜ), οπότε το 802.1Q πρέπει να είναι *off*. Προορίζεται μόνο σε VDSL (PTM) συνδέσεις. Αν είναι ενεργό, ακόμη και όλα τα υπόλοιπα να είναι σωστά, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρουμε ΙΡ.
Σε ADSL (ΑΤΜ) έχουμε τα VPI/VCI.

----------


## babis3g

ισως το asus προσπαθει να κανει καποια συνδεση εσωτερικα στο κρυφο μενου (το εχουν γεφυρωμενο) και να μην δινει σωστες πληροφοριες

----------


## mimas888

> αλλα βαλε llc το ξεχασα και εκανα μικρο edit, το σωστο
> 
> WAN Connection Type: pppoe
> Encapsulation Mode  PPPOE LLC
> 802.1Q
> Enable ? Yes
> VLAN ID 3880


Τα εκανα και παλι time out PADO packets..To περιεργο ειναι οτι κλειδωνω συνεχεια με τις ιδιες τιμες downstream (12941) και upstream(1022) και στο παλιο και στο καινουργιο μηχανημα..και στο downstream μου γραφει interleaved και στο upstream γραφει fastpath

- - - Updated - - -

Eνας τεχνικος απ την asus μου εστειλε αυτο 
 1.      Check DSL led status of front-panel. Solid light up or keeps blinking then dim then blinking?

2.      If item 1 is true, provide DSL Log screenshot to us. (in “System Log -> DSL Log” page)

3.      Same line ISP provided xDSL modem router could sync up and achieve internet connectivity?

4.      Please open the PPPoE debug mode in “WAN -> Internet Connection” page. Fill “debug kdebug 7” in the “Additional pppd options” field. Then provide the syslog for our analysis (you can download the syslog in the “System Log -> General Log” page.)

5.      Please set the “WAN Connection Type” to “BRIDGE” mode, and select any one LAN port (e.g. LAN port 1) for connecting the ADSL (in WAN -> Internet Connection page). Then connect a LAN PC with this LAN port (e.g. LAN port 1). Using the computer PPP dial-up to ADSL. (If you cannot connect to the Internet, then the is the problem of the ADSL line, rather than the ASUS Router.)


Στο 5ο βημα δεν υπαρχει η επιλογη bridge  στο μηχανημα αλλα παρ ολα αυτα λεει στο τελος οτι αν δε συνδεεται φταιει ο ISP..Σε βγαζει δηλαδη κι εξω απο τα ρουχα σου
Ρε παιδια για να ξερω,μπορει να φταιει το καφαο η το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος,δηλαδη η nova/forthnet?

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά τα λέει στο 5ο βήμα. Κάνει δοκιμή τον router ως modem μόνο, με την κλήση ΡΡΡ να γίνεται από τον υπολογιστή. Και σου λέει ότι αν πάλι δεν έχεις σύνδεση τότε φταίει κάτι στην πλευρά του παρόχου.

Αντί ΡΡΡοΕ, θα επιλέξεις Bridge στο πεδίο που αναφέρει.

----------


## mimas888

Δεν εχει επιλογη bridge

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια χαρά τα λέει στο 5ο βήμα. Κάνει δοκιμή τον router ως modem μόνο, με την κλήση ΡΡΡ να γίνεται από τον υπολογιστή. Και σου λέει ότι αν πάλι δεν έχεις σύνδεση τότε φταίει κάτι στην πλευρά του παρόχου.
> 
> Αντί ΡΡΡοΕ, θα επιλέξεις Bridge στο πεδίο που αναφέρει.


Δεν εχει επιλογη bridge εκει σκαλωνω

----------


## jkoukos

Τι επιλογές δίνει σε αυτό το πεδίο;

----------


## mimas888

> Δεν εχει επιλογη bridge
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν εχει επιλογη bridge εκει σκαλωνω


  Εχει απο επιλογες automatic ip,static ip ppoe pptp l2tp ipoa kai mer

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό είναι το WAN του DSL ή άλλο;

----------


## mimas888

Το configure the erthenetWAN setings of DSL AC68U λεει  automatic ip, static ip , PPTP, L2TP και το WAN -> Internet Connection page λεει PPPoE,PPPoA,IPoA,MER

----------


## jkoukos

Παράξενο. Αυτές οι επιλογές υπάρχουν στα απλά router. Στα modem/router (DSL router) υπάρχει και το Bridge ώστε η συσκευή να λειτουργεί μόνο ως απλό modem.

----------


## babis3g

Κατα αρχη δεν το εχω πλεον για να δω τις νεες ρυθμισεις, αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν καταργησει το bridge mode και πλεον παιρνει ip ετσι

https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/

Θα τσεκαρω την επιλογη 5 (και ολες τις συστασεις) με το support και θα σου πω πιστευω αυριο

----------


## mimas888

Ρε μπας και πηρα καμια πατατα Asus απο Καραγουαη?? :Thinking:  Αφου το ειπε και ο τεχνικος λογικα θα πρεπε να υπαρχει εκτος κι αν δεν ηξερε προς τα που πηγαν τα 4

----------


## Mormnak

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mimas888

> Κατα αρχη δεν το εχω πλεον για να δω τις νεες ρυθμισεις, αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν καταργησει το bridge mode και πλεον παιρνει ip ετσι
> 
> https://www.asus.com/au/support/FAQ/1015722/
> 
> Θα τσεκαρω την επιλογη 5 (και ολες τις συστασεις) με το support και θα σου πω πιστευω αυριο


οκ,εγω παραλληλα σημερα θα το τεσταρω σε μια αλλη γραμμη forthnet

- - - Updated - - -




> 


Eκει το εψαξα αλλα αφαντο

----------


## babis3g

εχω αυτες τις πληροφοριες, που δεν θα βοηθησουν στην περιπτωση σου, αλλα γενικα

Δεν δινουν τις εντολες telnet για g.inp μεσω telnet για ευνοητους λογους (θεματα ασταθειας γραμμης παροχου κλπ) θα πρεπει να το βρεις μονος σου (νομιζω καπου το εχω παλια, θα κοιταξω μετα γιατι επαθε θεμα με το σκληρο το pc και εχω χασει πολλα αρχεια)

To g.inp μπορει να δουλευει και με adsl αναλογα τον παροχο (ασχετο αν εχει προβλημα και δεν γινεται disable)

PPPoA θα δουλεψει μονο αν υποστηριζεται απο τον ISP

To Pado ειναι PPPoE active discovery offer και ειναι σε χρηση μονο για PPPoE και για αυτο βλεπεις με pppoe , pado time outs
To pppoe δεν χρησιμοποιει pado και για αυτο δεν δειχνει οταν βαζεις pppoa

Το vlan3880 ειναι εσωτερική διασύνδεση δικτύου του dsl68

To vlan το χρησιμοποιεις σε ειδικες περιπτωσεις αν ο isp σου πει

----------


## mimas888

> εχω αυτες τις πληροφοριες, που δεν θα βοηθησουν στην περιπτωση σου, αλλα γενικα
> 
> Δεν δινουν τις εντολες telnet για g.inp μεσω telnet για ευνοητους λογους (θεματα ασταθειας γραμμης παροχου κλπ) θα πρεπει να το βρεις μονος σου (νομιζω καπου το εχω παλια, θα κοιταξω μετα γιατι επαθε θεμα με το σκληρο το pc και εχω χασει πολλα αρχεια)
> 
> To g.inp μπορει να δουλευει και με adsl αναλογα τον παροχο (ασχετο αν εχει προβλημα και δεν γινεται disable)
> 
> PPPoA θα δουλεψει μονο αν υποστηριζεται απο τον ISP
> 
> To Pado ειναι PPPoE active discovery offer και ειναι σε χρηση μονο για PPPoE και για αυτο βλεπεις με pppoe , pado time outs
> ...


To g.inp μπορει να δουλευει και με adsl αναλογα τον παροχο (ασχετο αν εχει προβλημα και δεν γινεται disable) --->αυτο με τρομαζει να σου πω την αληθεια

----------


## babis3g

βαλε στο telnet το
*cat /tmp/adsl/info_adsl.txt*
και πρεπει να λει αν ειναι disable ή enable

- - - Updated - - -

ισως και να μην δειχνει το g.inp

δοκιμασε και αυτο
wan vdsl2 show o_tps
ή
wan adsl show o_tps
wan adsl2 show o_tps
wan adsl2+ show o_tps

----------


## cca

Στο N17U σε παλιότερα λογισμικά δεν εμφάνιζε το bridge στο service unit 1 αλλά το εμφάνιζε στα υπόλοιπα, το κοίταξες μήπως είναι έτσι και στο δικό σου;

----------


## babis3g

εχω αλλες 2 δοκιμες ετσι στην τυχη βεβαια, αλλα καλο ειναι να δοκιμασεις

wan > pvc settings > service category > δοκιμασε cbr , αν ζητησει νουμερα βαλε 40 ... & δοκιμασε nrt-vbr (ubr το default)

Aν παλι τιποτα για δοκιμασε το WAN Connection Type ... automatic ip ... ετσι απο περιεργεια (μαλλον τιποτα δεν θα γινει)

----------


## mimas888

Κύριοι το μηχανημα μπηκε σε 100mbps forthnet και σε cosmote vdsl χωρις πολλα πολλα στις ρυθμισεις(χωρις τιποτα δηλαδη)...Τηλεφωνησα στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων τους εδωσα το σταθερο της φιλης που μπηκα και ειδαν το MAC του ρουτερ μου οτι οντως μπηκε στην γραμμη και ειχε internet κανονικα.Το προωθησαν ως τεχνικη βλαβη και απο Δευτερα περιμενω τηλεφωνο.Οπως και να χει ξαναμιλαμε

----------


## jkoukos

Και τα 2 σε VDSL. Εσύ έχεις ADSL. Βέβαια κανονικά αυτό δεν λέει κάτι, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις με τα μηχανήματα του διαβόλου (που λέει και ο πατέρας μου).

----------


## mimas888

> Και τα 2 σε VDSL. Εσύ έχεις ADSL. Βέβαια κανονικά αυτό δεν λέει κάτι, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις με τα μηχανήματα του διαβόλου (που λέει και ο πατέρας μου).


Με τις ρυθμισεις επαιξα στο επακρο δεν αφησα ρυθμιση για ρυθμιση και εκανα ολα οσα ειπαμε..εχει κι αλλος ενας γνωστος adsl forthnet αλλα απο Δευτερα μπορω,αν και ειμαι σιγουρος πλεον,οτι το modemaki παει τρενο και δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα..περιμενω την τεχνικη υποστηριξη να μου πει οτι το ελυσε!!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> εχω αλλες 2 δοκιμες ετσι στην τυχη βεβαια, αλλα καλο ειναι να δοκιμασεις
> 
> wan > pvc settings > service category > δοκιμασε cbr , αν ζητησει νουμερα βαλε 40 ... & δοκιμασε nrt-vbr (ubr το default)
> 
> Aν παλι τιποτα για δοκιμασε το WAN Connection Type ... automatic ip ... ετσι απο περιεργεια (μαλλον τιποτα δεν θα γινει)


Tα δοκιμασα αλλα τιποτα

----------


## babis3g

κατι μου λεει (μακαρι να ειμαι λαθος) σε αυτο το dslam που εισαι με adsl δεν θα κανεις δουλεια (απο εμπειρια αλλων χρηστων πιο πισω) και αυτοι το δοκιμασαν αλλου και ηταν οκ ... θα ανεμενουμε νεα σου ... αν αλλο modem δινει ip, τοτε κατι στο asus και δεν τραβαβει σε μερικα dslam

- - - Updated - - -

H αλλη και πιο πιθανη καλυτερη λυση ... ειναι στο wan>internet connection>internet detection > να δοκιμασεις πανω/κατω
60/20, 40,20, 20/30, 0/4 κλπ γιατι αυτα συνεργαζονται με το lcp/pppd που φαινεται δεν δινουν ανανφορα στο συγκεκριμενο dslam

Επισης στο πιο κατω additional pppd options δοκιμασε
lcp-echo-inteval 0
lcp-echo-interval 30 lcp-echo-failure 4

----------


## mimas888

> κατι μου λεει (μακαρι να ειμαι λαθος) σε αυτο το dslam που εισαι με adsl δεν θα κανεις δουλεια (απο εμπειρια αλλων χρηστων πιο πισω) και αυτοι το δοκιμασαν αλλου και ηταν οκ ... θα ανεμενουμε νεα σου ... αν αλλο modem δινει ip, τοτε κατι στο asus και δεν τραβαβει σε μερικα dslam
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> H αλλη και πιο πιθανη καλυτερη λυση ... ειναι στο wan>internet connection>internet detection > να δοκιμασεις πανω/κατω
> 60/20, 40,20, 20/30, 0/4 κλπ γιατι αυτα συνεργαζονται με το lcp/pppd που φαινεται δεν δινουν ανανφορα στο συγκεκριμενο dslam
> 
> Επισης στο πιο κατω additional pppd options δοκιμασε
> lcp-echo-inteval 0
> lcp-echo-interval 30 lcp-echo-failure 4


Θα το δοκιμασω το απογευμα!
κατα το set up του modem-router μου δινει επιλογη country και ISP και επιλεγω Greece και Forthnet ...ΑΛΛΑ... στο administrator->dsl settings  το πεδιο του country/isp specific setting ,ειναι απο προεπιλογη disabled και οχι  Forthnet και μονο το Turk telecom λεει οτι μπορω να επιλεξω ως ISP ,ειναι ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ISP στο πεδιο αυτο...Τι γινεται με αυτο το θεμα????Δε βγαζει καμια λογικη......Τι δουλεια εχει στο καφαο-dslam(dslam νομιζω πως εχω) του ΟΤΕ η Turk telecoms και μου το εμφανιζει ως μονη επιλογη????????????Υπαρχει μηπως και καπου αλλου η δυνατοτητα να επιλεξω χειροκινητα ISP????Αμα ξεκλειδωσουν το μεγιστο upload για φωτογραφια στο 1mb θα  το κανω post για να το δειτε

----------


## babis3g

Για τωρα υπαρχει μονο το Turk γιατι εχουν καποιες εσωτερικες ρυθμισεις (δεν τις θυμαμαι ακριβως τωρα) που συνδεονται με τα dsl settings ...

η μονη επιλογη να επιλεξεις forthnet ειναι μεσω του QIS (qick start wizard) που υποτιθεται εχουν τις σωστες ρυθμισεις για τον καθε παροχο, για πιο ευκολια απο εκει

Aλλα αν ξερουμε τις ρυθμισεις παροχου μπορουμε αν πασα στιγμη απο το μενου wan>internet connection > edit ... administration > dsl settings και να τις βαλουμε εμεις ...
Ομως στην περιπτωση σου (και μερικες αλλες) δεν συνδεεται ουτε με σφαιρες, οτι και να δοκιμασεις απο οτι καταλαβα
Το μονο αλλο αν σε βοηθησει ειναι να δοκιμασεις διαφορα νουμερα στο lcp-echo ή στο internet detection > enable και δοκιμαζεις και εκει διαφορα νουμερα ... αλλιως οτι πει το support και αν χρειαστει να το αλλαξεις, ρωτησε τους

----------


## mimas888

> Για τωρα υπαρχει μονο το Turk γιατι εχουν καποιες εσωτερικες ρυθμισεις (δεν τις θυμαμαι ακριβως τωρα) που συνδεονται με τα dsl settings ...
> 
> η μονη επιλογη να επιλεξεις forthnet ειναι μεσω του QIS (qick start wizard) που υποτιθεται εχουν τις σωστες ρυθμισεις για τον καθε παροχο, για πιο ευκολια απο εκει
> 
> Aλλα αν ξερουμε τις ρυθμισεις παροχου μπορουμε αν πασα στιγμη απο το μενου wan>internet connection > edit ... administration > dsl settings και να τις βαλουμε εμεις ...
> Ομως στην περιπτωση σου (και μερικες αλλες) δεν συνδεεται ουτε με σφαιρες, οτι και να δοκιμασεις απο οτι καταλαβα
> Το μονο αλλο αν σε βοηθησει ειναι να δοκιμασεις διαφορα νουμερα στο lcp-echo ή στο internet detection > enable και δοκιμαζεις και εκει διαφορα νουμερα ... αλλιως οτι πει το support και αν χρειαστει να το αλλαξεις, ρωτησε τους


Mιλησα με το καταστημα απ το οποιο το πηρα και ειπαν οτι πριν παει για αντικατασταση θα το testαρουν και οι ιδιοι.Αλλα στη περιπτωση που μπει απο εκεινους σε γραμμη adsl θα μου πουν πως το μηχανημα ειναι ενταξει.Ειναι μπερδεμα.Με λιγα λογια,ειναι λαθος της Forthnet η οποια θα επρεπε να μου αλλαξει θεση στο dslam?

----------


## ASFE

Εχω παντως ενα ιδιο ασους που καθεται (το εχω βαλει αγγελια) αν θες μπορεις να κανεις μια δοκιμη και με αυτο ετσι να φυγει ιδεα οτι φταιει το ασους

----------


## mimas888

> Εχω παντως ενα ιδιο ασους που καθεται (το εχω βαλει αγγελια) αν θες μπορεις να κανεις μια δοκιμη και με αυτο ετσι να φυγει ιδεα οτι φταιει το ασους


Σε πολυ ευχαριστω για την προθυμια σου αλλα και ανταλλαγη να κανουμε ο ενας το μηχανημα του αλλου,παλι το ιδιο μπαχαλο θα επικρατησει με το που τελειωσουμε το setarisma..Πλέον είμαι 100% βεβαιος,οτι δε προκειται για ρυθμιση απ το interface του,και μονο αν γινει αλλαγη θυρας στο dslam ή αλλαγη καρτας-θυρας μονο τοτε θα μπορεσει να λυθει το προβλημα..αν δε λυθει εφυγα απ τη Forthnet με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες..Σε αλλες γραμμες που το τσεκαρα παει τρενο βαζοντας μονο username και password,adsl απλη εχω δεν ειναι vdsl μηπως και στις 100 των περιπτωσεων χρειαστει πειραγμα στα settings...Ενα κι ενα κανουν 2,τελειωσε..Και φευγοντας μονο μια εταιρια μπορει να σου αλλαξει dslam σε καφαο,για να μην αφηνω υποψιες,ευκαιρια ειναι μιας και το χω στα 600 μετρα :Whip:

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω τι να πω ... παντως ειναι μερικοι που τα βαζουν με το asus γιατι τα αλλα modems δουλευουν οκ στο ιδιο dslam, ενω το asus οχι, αρα αφου τα αλλα δουλευουν, μαλλον κατι με το asus ... αν και οι ιδιοι απο την asus μαλλον θα πουνε το dslam ... ειναι να μην τυχη τετοια περιπτωση ...
Τωρα για το μαγαζι μαλλον θα το δοκιμασουν και νομιζω θα παιξει, γιατι αυτο το κανει σε ορισμενα dslams ... αλλα εσυ να επιμενεις οτι δεν παιζει και μιλησες 2 φορες με το support
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...86#post6228186
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...72#post6229072


====================================================
*>>* εδω κανε μια τελευταια προσπαθεια ... δοκιμασε να κλεισεις το ipv6 να δεις τι γινεται ... 

αν παλι τιποτα δες εδω, που αλλος φιλος λεει ειχε και αυτος pado time outs και εφυγαν οταν καταφερε να δουλεψει το ipv6

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...00#post6230300
& προσπαθησε να βγαλεις ipv6 μηπως και δωσει και στο  ipv4 (αν το εχεις ακομα)

Για να παρεις ipv6 με forthnet δες εδω
http://ipv6.forthnet.gr/?page_id=67
νομιζω θελει SLAAC  (καλυτερα αυτο νομιζω) ή  DHCPv6
Μην ξεχασεις να δοκιμασεις και το “@ipv6forthnet.gr” αντί του “@forthnet.gr” μετά το username

ή καποιος με forthnet ισως σου πει τις ρυθμισεις πριν το γυρισεις πισω

- - - Updated - - -

Απο την αλλη ... αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχες πει οτι συνχρονιζει με την ακριβως την ιδια σταθερη ταχυτητα ... αν ναι ... τοτε μαλλον σε εχουν με συγκεκριμενο κλειδωμενο profile ... αν εχεις υπομονη για ζητα να σε βαλουν σε ελευθερο προφιλ

----------


## mimas888

Kαπου διαβασα οτι τα μηχανηματα στην Ελλαδα ειναι της siemens και αλλα ειναι της intracom,μπορει κι αυτο να παιζει καποιο ρολο..Καποιοι στη γερμανια που εχουν προβληματα(που εννοειται εκτος των αλλων οτι εχουν και siemens) βαζουν στο πεδιο vdsl profile τιμη--> 17α multi mode και παιζει(αλλα προφανως ειναι για vdsl γραμμες)αλλα τις δοκιμασα ολες καλου καλου χωρις αποτελεσμα.Θα δοκιμασω οτι ειπες και θα σας πω.Παντως την επιλογη IPv6 στο δικο μου την εχει απενεργοποιημενη.Επισης οταν πειραξα το stability adjustment μονο τοτε συγχρονισε σε διαφορετικη ταχυτητα.
Δοκιμασα και με @ipv6forthnet.gr αλλα καμια τυχη

----------


## babis3g

Aν πειραξες το stability και αλλαξε η ταχυτητα τοτε δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο το profile ... ελπιζω το μαγαζι να μην σου κανει προβλημα ... κριμα  :Sad:  και το παλεψες

----------


## Observer79

Ερωτηση:Θα μου βγαλει την Παναγια στο να εχω internet στο pc μου?Θελω να πω,ολα καλα θα παν με την Cosmote που εχω 100down/10up?Θα δουλεψει το Ασουσακι?

----------


## babis3g

Το Asus θα δουλεψει μεχρι την ταχυτητα 100mbps και το profile 17a ... το εχουν αρκετοι με αυτο το profile και ελπιζω να σου πουν εντυπωσεις ... αλλα αν ειναι πολυ μακρυα η καμπινα μπορει να δεις μια μικρη πτωση ταχυτητας σε σχεση με του οτε ... δεν υποστηριζει το καινουριο 200mbps

Τωρα οπως θα ειδες πιο πανω υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να μην δινει ip, αλλα αυτο τυχαινει 1 στους 20 (περιπου) που το εχουν εδω μεσα

----------


## Observer79

Να `σαι καλα.

----------


## vlgeor

Με σύνδεση wind 24αρα εχω τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά. Μπορω να κάνω κάτι να έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα? Απέχω σε ευθεία περίπου 600 μέτρα απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που μού είπαν ότι είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## babis3g

Εχεις την μιση, της μισης ταχυτητας  ... τι εννουν ειναι το καφαο? δηλαδη παραδεχτηκαν οτι ειναι θεμα με αυτους?

----------


## stefanos_79

> Με σύνδεση wind 24αρα εχω τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά. Μπορω να κάνω κάτι να έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα? Απέχω σε ευθεία περίπου 600 μέτρα απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που μού είπαν ότι είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197706Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197707


κατι τετοιο μου συνεβει κ μενα αλλα με γραμμή οτε  χωρις να εχω θεμα με την γραμμή ή το καφαο. απλα στις ρυθμίσεις administration ->dsl setting έβαλα καρφωτα dsl modulation ADSL2+ και Annex Mode ΑΝΝΕΧ Α ( καθότι εχω pstn , εως 24 mbps) . Όταν άφηνα το annex mode στο a/i/j/l/m και dsl modulation στο auto sync ειχα θέματα με τις ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού

----------


## vlgeor

Λοιπόν, έβαλα Snr 8 και συγχρονίζω στα 21000!!από 3805!

----------


## jim1900dz

Το δικό μου τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει μουρλαθεί λιγάκι.
Προ ημερών με το βροχερό καιρό, το snr πήγαινε μέχρι και μείον
και κάθε λίγο είχα διακοπές. Τώρα που έβγαλε λίγο ήλιο
απο την άλλη, το snr πάει στο 17 με ρύθμιση για -4. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί στο καλό συμβαίνει...
Επίσης εκκατομύρια λάθη crc.

----------


## babis3g

καπου εχει θεμα η γραμμη σου ... καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις τις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες μεσα στη πριζα (εκει που παταει το φις dsl) καθως και τις μικρες επαφες στο spliter / filter και τις επαφες στο φις στο καλωδιο ... αν δεις εστω και μια μικρη πρασινικα ειναι υποπτο ... ομως μπορει να φταει κατι αλλο

----------


## jim1900dz

Μπάμπη, σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Το καλώδιο απο το boxάκι που έρχεται στο σπίτι, πάει μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι. Ούτε μπρίζα δεν υπάρχει. 
Το έχω συνδέσει κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ. Δεν ξέρω μόνο άν το spliterάκι μπορεί να δώσει τέτοια
συμπτώματα. Θα δοκιμάσω και χωρίς αυτό για καμια μέρα, να δω τί θα παίξει. Θα κοίταξω μετά και το
boxάκι που είναι έξω απο το σπίτι μήπως εκεί μέσα γίνεται λίγο χαμούλης και θα επανέλθω.
Σήμερα πάντως σταθερή η γραμμή και το snr στο 19+ και τα λάθη σχεδόν μηδενικά.

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα αυτό...

----------


## babis3g

Οταν βαζεις το stability adjustment στο disable ... ποση ταχυτητα εχεις>? γιατι τωρα εχεις μονο 4035kbps

----------


## jim1900dz

> Οταν βαζεις το stability adjustment στο disable ... ποση ταχυτητα εχεις>? γιατι τωρα εχεις μονο 4035kbps


Δεν θυμάμαι ρε συ Μπάμπη. Θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα και θα ξαναγράψω το βραδάκι.
Ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν...

----------


## babis3g

Ρωτησα γιατι ειχες χασει πολυ ταχυτητα με το stability adjustment πειραγμενο για σταθεροτητα

----------


## jim1900dz

> Ρωτησα γιατι ειχες χασει πολυ ταχυτητα με το stability adjustment πειραγμενο για σταθεροτητα


 Παρόλο που το stability το είχα στο -10, το Dynamic Line Adjustment κράταγε το SNR πολύ ψηλά...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!

----------


## FrankyGR

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Αναγκαστικά σήμερα έκανα ευρυζωνική την συνδεσή μου και μου εβαλαν το ρημαδο speedport entry 2i.
Μου είπαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα της COSMOTE ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να χρησιμοποιήσω το δικό μου router όπως παλιά να δώσε σε μια πόρτα το internet από το speedport.
Ξέρει κανείς να με βοηθήσει ?

----------


## jkoukos

Δες εδώ.

----------


## FrankyGR

> Δες εδώ.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε. Είμαι υπόχρεος.
Ακολούθησα τον οδηγό σύνδεσα κατευθείαν το asus με την dsl γραμμή χωρίς splitter.
Του άφησα την ip 192.168.1.1 και έδωσα στον speedport την ip 192.168.2.1.
Μετά ρύθμισα το speedport σαν router ορίζοντας την LAN1 σε WAN, και έσβησα to LINK TYPE από PPP σε IP.
Στο asus έκανα ΜΟΝΟ το PPPoE Relay enabled.
Τις πόρτες δεν τις πείραξα καθόλου στο asus και κάνω και δέχομαι κλήσεις κανονικά.
Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα κάνω την γραμμή από ISDN σε PSTN (δίνω περίπου 5 Ευρώ τον μήνα παραπάνω αχρείαστα).
Θα μου στείλουν άλλο speedport από ότι μου είπαν.
Θα χρειαστεί να κάνω κάτι άλλο ή μια από τα ίδια πάλι ?
Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι θα αλλάξω στο ASUS την DSL από ΑΝΝΕΧ Β σε ΑΝΝΕΧ A και μου είπαν ότι θα κερδίσω και λίγο παραπάνω σε ταχύτητα από την μετατροπή ISDN -> PSTN.

----------


## jkoukos

H γραμμή σου πλέον δεν είναι ISDN, αφού δεν κάνεις χρήση το Netmod. Έχει γυρίσει σε PSTN με VoIP τηλεφωνία.
Προφανώς θα σου δώσουν κάποιο Oxygen που έχει θύρα S0 για να συνδέσεις τις ISDN συσκευές σου. Και τα 3 Speedport δεν έχουν τέτοια θύρα.

Πριν είχες ISDN με 2 κανάλια φωνής και τώρα έχεις VoIP πάλι με 2 κανάλια φωνής και στο ίδιο κόστος.
Υπάρχει η PSTN με ένα κανάλι φωνής και αντίστοιχα VoIP πάλι με ένα κανάλι φωνής στο ίδιο κόστος. Αν κάνεις αίτημα να γυρίσεις σε αυτό, θα έχεις μειωμένο πάγιο (~6€) αλλά θα χάσεις το ένα κανάλι φωνής.

Στο Asus δεν χρειάζεται η επιλογή PPPoE Relay, αφού το Speedport παίρνει σύνδεση μέσω αυτού. Θα την ήθελες αν και αυτό έκανε ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ.
Αν τελικά σου αλλάξουν την συσκευή, θα γίνουν οι αντίστοιχες ρυθμίσεις στην νέα.

----------


## HuskerDu

Αρχικά, χρειάζεται να συνδέσουμε το speedport μόνο του στην γραμμή για να κατεβάσει τις ρυθμίσεις από την COSMOTE?

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, ειδικά για την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## Da7thsn1p3

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είμαι και εγώ τώρα proud owner του συγκεκριμένου modem/router, και με cosmote 50άρι VDSL έχω ένα θεματάκι. Όλα κομπλέ συγχρονίζει κανονικά, το DSL Link γράφει UP και τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι κομπλέ όπως θα δείτε παρακάτω σε photo, αλλά απλά δεν μου συνδέεται στο νετ. Το LEDακι του Internet δεν ανάβει ποτέ και στο λογισμικό μέσα λέει, Connecting to remote server ή κατι παρόμοιο. Να σημειώσω επίσης πως αυτές οι δοκιμές γίνανε χωρίς splitter απευθείας στον τοίχο. Και επίσης το ρούτερ που μου δώθηκε απο κοσμοτέ παίζει κανονικά, δεν θυμάμαι μοντέλο. Κάνω εγώ κάτι λάθος? Το VLAN το έχω βάλει 835 και τα PPPoE στοιχεία μου, όσες φορές και αν τα τσέκαρα, τα έβρησκα σωστά. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## babis3g

στο wan > internet connection > internet detection κανε το disable ... αν δεν βοηθησει δοκιμασε χειροκινητα (dsl settings) vdsl 2,σε αυτο το μοντελο παιξε με annex A / B, g.inp enable disable, stability adjustment disable ... αν παλι τιποτα τοτε δες λιγο πιο πισω και αλλοι φιλοι με αναφορες και τυχον πληροφοριες (ιδιο προβλημα) αν βοηθησει, αλλιως μιλας με το support

----------


## Da7thsn1p3

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. Απενεργοποίησα το Internet Detection αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Έκανα μετά παιχνίδι με τις ρυθμίσεις annex κλπ στα DSL Settings στο Administrator panel, αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω τον κωδικό της cosmote από τον default που μου είχαν δώσει σε ένα δικό μου και ξαναδοκίμασα. Το speedport που μου ειχαν δώσει λειτούργησε μια χαρά με τον νεο κωδικό, ενώ πάλι το AC68U δεν μπόρεσε να συνδεθεί και να πάρει IP. Στο ASUS μου έλεγε πάλι "Internet Status: Connecting to remote server now." Βρήκα στο ίδιο thread που βρήσκομαι τώρα άλλον ένα φίλτατο με το ίδιο πρόβλημα, το ποστ βρήσκεται εδώ , του οποίου απότι είδα είχες προτείνει όμοια λύση, αλλά δεν υπήρξε follow-up μήνυμα για να δώ αν, και τι τελικά, τον βοήθησε. Επόμενη λύση, καλώ cosmote ή μήνυμα στην asus?

----------


## jmakro

Βαλε ενα screenshot τις ρυθμισεις σου dsl settings.

----------


## Da7thsn1p3

Αποστέλλω τώρα τις ρυθμίσεις. Μίληγα τώρα πριν από λίγο με Cosmote, και δοκιμάσαμε με ενα demo account της Cosmote για να δούμε μήπως φταίει το username κλπ, αλλά πάλι δεν έδινε IP. Δοκιμάσαμε κι'άλλες ρυθμίσεις με τα stability adjustment κλπ αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Εφόσον με το δικό τους ρούτερ παίζει και γενικά κάνει Sync, δεν πρέπει να φταίει κάτι hardware, συνεπώς με βλέπω να στέλνω e-mail στην ASUS, ή θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω κάποιο roll-back σε κάποια πιο παλιά έκδοση του modem/router. (δοκίμασα και ANNEX B, και ANNEX M)


EDIT: Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, έλυσα το πρόβλημα τελικά με ένα απλό roll-back στην προηγούμενη έκδοση του λογισμικού.

----------


## babis3g

μπηκα αργα, τωρα ειδα οτι συνδεθηκε, ποιο λογισμικο ειχες και ποιο δουλεψε (να τους ενημερωσω, οχι που θα κανουν κατι, να το εχουν υποψην) γιατι αλλοι φιλοι δοκιμασαν αλλο λογισμικο και δεν εφτιαξε το προβλημα τους ... ειναι μερικοι που δεν μπορουν να παρουν ip, εσυ βρηκες εναν για τωρα, αλλα ειναι και αλλοι πολυ πιο πισω posts

----------


## Da7thsn1p3

Από ρυθμίσεις δεν πείραξα κάτι καθόλου. Πέρασα το λογισμικό _Version_ *3.0.0.4.382_50302* , και έκανα reset το ρούτερ με το κουμπάκι από πίσω, όταν πέρασα τις ρυθμίσεις στο αρχικό Quick Config, αφού συγχρόνισε μετά από λίγο είδα ότι έδωσε και IP κατευθείαν και έκλπηκτος το άφησα έτσι.
Διάβασα και κάτι περίεργα στην τελευταία έκδοση γι'αυτό και σκέφτηκα για roll-back.
Αυτό ήταν σημείωση στην τελευταία έκδοση:



> ASUS DSL-AC68U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.384_21128 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
> Note: If you upgraded to v3.0.0.4.384_21126(already removed from support site) earlier and experienced DSL failed to work/internet connection could not be established issue, please upgrade with v3.0.0.4.384_21128 twice. Do not reset firmware to factory default or make any changes in firmware settings between the two update attempts.


Εύχομαι η λύση που βοήθησε εμένα να βοηθήσει και όσους έχουν όμοιο θέμα.

----------


## babis3g

ναι αυτο θα ηταν ... οποτε μαλλον θα πας στο ρητο ... αν δεν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται (για τωρα)

----------


## Da7thsn1p3

> ναι αυτο θα ηταν ... οποτε μαλλον θα πας στο ρητο ... αν δεν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται (για τωρα)


Νομίζω το ρητό πρέπει να πηγαίνει: "αν δουλεύει , δεν πειράζεται"  :-P

----------


## babis3g

ναι σωστα  :One thumb up:  με πηρε η φορα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  με τα ... δεν

----------


## jim1900dz

Απο αύριο κι εγώ cosmote vdsl. Έχω ήδη το ρουτερ τους στα χέρια μου 
και θα το συνδέσω σήμερα, μιας και πρέπει να είναι στη γραμμή για να γίνει αύριο η αλλαγή απο forthnet σε cosmote.
Μου έστειλαν το speedport plus. Ελπίζω να μην έχω θέμα να λειτουργεί αυτό σαν μόντεμ μόνο και για το τηλέφωνο και να έχω 
το asus ως ρούτερ με το NAS κουμπωμένο πάνω του.

----------


## ifestus

Καλησπέρα. Μόλις αγόρασα το Asus ac68u και δεν ξέρω πως να συνδέσω το speedport για να βάλω πάνω το τηλέφωνο (ευρυζωνική voip). Είδα σε παλιότερα posts πως έχουν ξαναπιαστει με το θέμα είδα και κάποιες οδηγίες για ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Έχει την καλοσύνη κάποιος να μου πει ποιες κινήσεις και ποιες ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να αλλάξω για να λειτουργήσει το speedport μόνο για το τηλέφωνο? Η γραμμή μου είναι fiber 100 κι επισυνάπτω και κάποια settings που έχω αλλάξει ηδη. Έχω συνδέσει με Lan την πόρτα 1 και στα δύο. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stefanos_79

Δεν χρειαζεσαι να ενεργοποιησησει το dual wan. Το Dual wan εχει νοημα σαν λυση failover. Η primary (dsl) ως κυρια πηγη ιντερνετ και η secondary να παιξει σε περιπτωση που αποτυχει η primary. Τωρα οπως το εχεις ειναι σαν αν εχεις ορισει σαν secondary το speedport σε πειπρτωση που χασει το ιντερντ το asus. Οριζεις στο speed port μονο την lan port 1 για ιντερνετ .Τσέκαρε εδω για αναλυτικοτερες λυσεις πως να ρυθμισεις το speedport.

----------


## ifestus

Στέφανε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες και θα επανέλθω. Μια ερώτηση ακόμα αν γνωρίζεις. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος να έχω τηλέφωνο και να βγάλω τελείως εκτός το speedport? Δηλαδή ένα καινούριο voip τηλέφωνο ή κάποιος αντάπτορας θα μπορούσε να κουμπώσει απευθείας στο asus? Η ισχύει αυτό που ακούω ότι OTE το κλειδώνει με το δικό του router αποκλειστικά?

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις και λάβεις τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας από τον ΟΤΕ και να τον ρυθμίσεις σε οποιαδήποτε IP τηλεφωνική συσκευή ή εφαρμογή, συμβατή με το SIP πρωτόκολλο. 
Αυτό ισχύει μόνο στον ΟΤΕ. Σε όλους τους άλλους παρόχους, δεν παρέχεται ο κωδικός και η τηλεφωνία είναι κλειδωμένη με την συσκευή της.

----------


## ifestus

Πραγματικά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κάνω λάθος αλλά ακόμα το dsl και το telephony στο speedport είναι σβηστά. Έχω στο speedport 192.168.2.1 και στο asus 192.168.1.1

----------


## jkoukos

Οι ρυθμίσεις στην πρώτη εικόνα είναι λανθασμένες. Δες πάλι τις σωστές από τον οδηγό.

----------


## Germak

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα.Νεο μέλος όπως βλέπεται.
Θα μπω απευθείας στο θέμα μου μιας και έχω χοντρό πρόβλημα.
Είμαι κάτοχος του ένα λόγο router 3 χρόνια και 9 μέρες με τη σημερινή και είμαι εκτός εγγύησης για 9 μέρες.πριν απ 15 μέρες περίπου το router σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ούτε λαμπάκια ούτε τπτ.
Μίλησα με την asus στην ελλαδα αλλά δεν δέχονται να μου το αλλάξουν η να το φτιάξουν.ετσι κιαλλιως δεν φτιάχνουν μου είπαν.
Είχα σκάσει 180 ευρώ και όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν είναι λίγα.
Για το ρουτερ τώρα.όταν δεν είναι αναμένο από το κουμπάκι του ο μετασχηματιστής του έχει ένα μπλε λαμπάκι που ανάβει.μολις πατήσω το κουμπί να ανάψει το router το μπλε λαμπάκι στον μετασχηματιστή σβήνει και φυσικά το ρουτερ δεν ανάβει.αγορασα άλλο ίδιο μετασχηματιστή και γίνεται ακριβώς το ίδιο.
Καμία ιδέα η κάποιον που να ξέρει μήπως το φτιάξω γιατί λοιπαμαι να το σουτάρω.
Ευχαριστώ για όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## Haibai

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Εχω HoL 50/5 γραμμή και αγορασα προσφατα το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ.
Μετα το πρώτο configuration  ενώ μπορώ και κανω ping  δεν εχω προσβαση πουθενά. Αλλάζοντας τις ρυθμίσεις και βάζοντας αυτά που έχει περασμένα το ZTE  που  δίνει η  Vodafone  τρώω TimeOut. Έχω δοκίμασει να κανω downgrade firmware  και παλι τίποτα.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ/ραουτερ και να του παρουσιαστηκε το ίδιο πρόβλημα;; Μήπως θέλει κάποια ειδική παραμετροποίηση η συσκευή;; ίσως αν υπάρχει κάποιο config file να το κανω apply?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα.Νεο μέλος όπως βλέπεται.
> Θα μπω απευθείας στο θέμα μου μιας και έχω χοντρό πρόβλημα.
> Είμαι κάτοχος του ένα λόγο router 3 χρόνια και 9 μέρες με τη σημερινή και είμαι εκτός εγγύησης για 9 μέρες.πριν απ 15 μέρες περίπου το router σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ούτε λαμπάκια ούτε τπτ.
> Μίλησα με την asus στην ελλαδα αλλά δεν δέχονται να μου το αλλάξουν η να το φτιάξουν.ετσι κιαλλιως δεν φτιάχνουν μου είπαν.
> Είχα σκάσει 180 ευρώ και όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν είναι λίγα.
> Για το ρουτερ τώρα.όταν δεν είναι αναμένο από το κουμπάκι του ο μετασχηματιστής του έχει ένα μπλε λαμπάκι που ανάβει.μολις πατήσω το κουμπί να ανάψει το router το μπλε λαμπάκι στον μετασχηματιστή σβήνει και φυσικά το ρουτερ δεν ανάβει.αγορασα άλλο ίδιο μετασχηματιστή και γίνεται ακριβώς το ίδιο.
> Καμία ιδέα η κάποιον που να ξέρει μήπως το φτιάξω γιατί λοιπαμαι να το σουτάρω.
> Ευχαριστώ για όποια βοήθεια.


δυσκολα τα πραγματα ... και το δικο μου dsl ac68 καπως ετσι εφυγε, μια μερα σταματησε στα καλα καθουμενα και απο τοτε 1 led μονο επαιζε και δεν ανοιγε ... αλλα πριν ειχε φαει 2 κεραυνους και μαλλον με τη παροδο του χρονου αδυνατησαν τα υλικα και τελος παρεδωσε πνευμα

εχε ετοιμο το rescue tool και δοκιμασε να κρατησεις το reset button για 15 δευτερα μεχρι να δεις αν εμφανιστει καποιο led, 

η κλεισε το, πατα το reset και ανοιξε το ενω συνεχιζε να πατας το reset για αλλα 15 δευτερα  ... αν γινει κατι και σε αφησει περνας το λογισμικο, αλλα μαλλον αυτο ηταν, χαλασε

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Εχω HoL 50/5 γραμμή και αγορασα προσφατα το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ.
> Μετα το πρώτο configuration  ενώ μπορώ και κανω ping  δεν εχω προσβαση πουθενά. Αλλάζοντας τις ρυθμίσεις και βάζοντας αυτά που έχει περασμένα το ZTE  που  δίνει η  Vodafone  τρώω TimeOut. Έχω δοκίμασει να κανω downgrade firmware  και παλι τίποτα.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ/ραουτερ και να του παρουσιαστηκε το ίδιο πρόβλημα;; Μήπως θέλει κάποια ειδική παραμετροποίηση η συσκευή;; ίσως αν υπάρχει κάποιο config file να το κανω apply?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


δοκιμασες vlan id 835? (wan > internet connection)

----------


## Germak

> δυσκολα τα πραγματα ... και το δικο μου dsl ac68 καπως ετσι εφυγε, μια μερα σταματησε στα καλα καθουμενα και απο τοτε 1 led μονο επαιζε και δεν ανοιγε ... αλλα πριν ειχε φαει 2 κεραυνους και μαλλον με τη παροδο του χρονου αδυνατησαν τα υλικα και τελος παρεδωσε πνευμα
> 
> εχε ετοιμο το rescue tool και δοκιμασε να κρατησεις το reset button για 15 δευτερα μεχρι να δεις αν εμφανιστει καποιο led, 
> 
> η κλεισε το, πατα το reset και ανοιξε το ενω συνεχιζε να πατας το reset για αλλα 15 δευτερα  ... αν γινει κατι και σε αφησει περνας το λογισμικο, αλλα μαλλον αυτο ηταν, χαλασε


Να σαι καλά αδερφέ σ ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια αλλά όχι δεν κάνει τπτ είναι εντελώς νεκρό.
Πάει για ανακύκλωση.
Αγορα νέου λοιπόν.σκευτομαι για το archer vr600v2.τι γνώμη έχετε η αν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο στα 100
περίπου ευρώ που να είναι futureproof για adsl kai vdsl

----------


## babis3g

οπως ειπες κανα tp link ή παλι asus πιο φτηνο ac52, ac55, δες και τα αναλογα νηματα, τα πιο πολλα μοντελα υπαρχουν εδω στο forum ... εχω καιρο λογο δουλειων να δω αν υπαρχει κατι καινουριο

----------


## Germak

να σαι καλα σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Haibai

> δυσκολα τα πραγματα ... και το δικο μου dsl ac68 καπως ετσι εφυγε, μια μερα σταματησε στα καλα καθουμενα και απο τοτε 1 led μονο επαιζε και δεν ανοιγε ... αλλα πριν ειχε φαει 2 κεραυνους και μαλλον με τη παροδο του χρονου αδυνατησαν τα υλικα και τελος παρεδωσε πνευμα
> 
> εχε ετοιμο το rescue tool και δοκιμασε να κρατησεις το reset button για 15 δευτερα μεχρι να δεις αν εμφανιστει καποιο led, 
> 
> η κλεισε το, πατα το reset και ανοιξε το ενω συνεχιζε να πατας το reset για αλλα 15 δευτερα  ... αν γινει κατι και σε αφησει περνας το λογισμικο, αλλα μαλλον αυτο ηταν, χαλασε
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα,

Ναι δοκιμασα το 835, μιας και ειναι περασμενο οταν διαλεγω HoL sto setup.

----------


## babis3g

τοτε δες πιο πισω που λενε μηπως εχει το log, pado time outs ... αν ναι τοτε δοκιμασε το internet detection disable (wan>internet connection) σιγουρεψου to username/pass ειναι σωστο, κλεισε το DLA, και δοκιμασε annex A (καποιες φορες κλειδωνει μονο ετσι σε vdsl)

ενας φιλος βρηκε οτι με το προηγουμενο λογισμικο εφτισξε το προβλημα , ολα γραμμενα λιγο πιο πισω

----------


## akatsim

καλησπερα,
εχω το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα και ξαφνικα δεν βλεπει το καλωδιο (αποσυνδεδεμενο μου λεει). 
Δοκιμασα και αλλα καλωδια κλπ. αλλα τιποτα. Το μαμα της Forthnet δουλευει κανονικα.
Λογικα χαλασε η wan πορτα. Γνωριζει κανεις αν φτιαχνεται η παει ανακτκλωση? Ειναι εκτος εγγυησης.

----------


## babis3g

δες την dsl θυρα πανω στο modem, αυτο θα εννοεις, κουνα λιγο το φισακι rj11, και κοιτα μεσα στη θυρα τις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες μηπως εχουν πρασινιλα ή εχουν στραβωσει

----------


## pontios16

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να δουλέψει σωστά το DNS 1.1.1.1 - 1.0.0.1 και να μπαίνει κανονικά στις σελίδες και από κινητά/τάμπλετ και από υπολογιστή χωρίς την ανάγκη να αλλάξουμε τις ρυθμίσεις τις συσκευής?
Πιο κάτω οι ρυθμίσεις, αλλά δεν με δούλεψε ποτέ...!

----------


## lefteriz

Αν εχεις ενεργοποιημένο το ipv6 πρέπει και εκει να βαλεις τα αντίστοιχα.

Σε μενα δουλευει κανονικά με google DNS με IPv4/v6

Βέβαια, είχα και μια περιπέτεια, ενω δουλευε οκ με google, ειπα να αλλαξω και δοκιμασω του cloudflare το 1.1.1.1 δηλαδη.

Τι το θελα, οταν εκανα την αλλαγή το ρουτερ κλάταρε πολύ άσχημα, δεν ξαναμπήκε στο GUI, φόρτωνε το miniGUI για το firmware restore. το δοκιμασα και δεν εκανε τιποτα .. τελικα μπόρεσα να το επαναφέρω με την εφαρμογή της ASUS.

ΟΚ καλό χρυσό το ASUS, αλλα οταν μουλαρώνει ειναι να το πετάξεις στον τοίχο.

----------


## pontios16

Το έχω disable το ipv6 (βασικά ποτέ δεν ασχολήθηκα με αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει και τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω)

----------


## babis3g

Mε το τελαυταιο λογισμικο κανει θεμα? εγινε ποτε reset? οταν αλλαξεις  τους dns, λογικα θα το δεις στο system log που τους γραφει, επισης με το  ipconfig /all δεν τους γραφει μεσα αυτους που εβαλες?

----------


## FrankyGR

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα θεματάκι και θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας.
Πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα την γραμμή μου από ISDN σε PSTN και μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις του router και δούλευε σε ΑΝΝΕΧ Β.
Όταν το κάνω ANNEX A ενώ ανεβαίνει λίγο το Downstream μου κατεβαίνει το Upstream στα τάρταρα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει.
Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ενώ έχω PSTN γραμμή το router δουλεύει κανονικά σε ANNEX B.
Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι έχω καρφώσει κατευθείαν το καλώδιο στο router χωρίς splitter (δοκίμασα και με splitter αλλά τα ίδια)


Εδώ οι ρυθμίσεις του router


- - - Updated - - -

Κανείς ?

- - - Updated - - -

Πήρα τηλ. ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπουν κάτι να έχει η γραμμή. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ΑΝΝΕΧ Β το UpStream συγχρονιζει στα 1101 και με ΑΝΝΕΧ Α στα 213.
Μπορεί να στείλει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις σε ΑΝΝΕΧ Α Cosmote ?

----------


## stefanos_79

Δοκίμασε τα παρακάτω . Και εγω cosmote εχω pstn 

ADSL Settings
Stability Adjustment	 disabled
Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment	Default
ESNP - Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection	Default
Bitswap	Enabled

----------


## FrankyGR

> Δοκίμασε τα παρακάτω . Και εγω cosmote εχω pstn 
> 
> ADSL Settings
> Stability Adjustment	 disabled
> Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment	Default
> ESNP - Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection	Default
> Bitswap	Enabled


Τα ίδια φίλε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Ευχαριστώ πάντως....

----------


## pontios16

> Mε το τελαυταιο λογισμικο κανει θεμα? εγινε ποτε reset? οταν αλλαξεις  τους dns, λογικα θα το δεις στο system log που τους γραφει, επισης με το  ipconfig /all δεν τους γραφει μεσα αυτους που εβαλες?


στο ipconfig /all δεν εμφανίζει καθόλου το DNS
Πάντα κοιτάω για update, οπότε έχει το τελευταίο λογισμικό και το έκανα reset μετά από κάθε αλλαγή!
Γενικά εκτός του DNS θα πρέπει να αλλάξω και τίποτα άλλο? (το δουλεύω ως DSL/modem)

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα θεματάκι και θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας.
> Πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα την γραμμή μου από ISDN σε PSTN και μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις του router και δούλευε σε ΑΝΝΕΧ Β.
> Όταν το κάνω ANNEX A ενώ ανεβαίνει λίγο το Downstream μου κατεβαίνει το Upstream στα τάρταρα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει.
> Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ενώ έχω PSTN γραμμή το router δουλεύει κανονικά σε ANNEX B.
> Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι έχω καρφώσει κατευθείαν το καλώδιο στο router χωρίς splitter (δοκίμασα και με splitter αλλά τα ίδια)
> 
> 
> Εδώ οι ρυθμίσεις του router
> 
> ...


νομιζω αυτο γιατι εχει λιγο θεμα με το interleaved / fast path, αναλογα πως κλειδωνει η γραμμη ... παντως παλια που το ειχα σε adsl interleaved εχανε upstream, τωρα δεν ξερω γιατι εχουν αλλαξει ενα σωρο drivers αλλα νομιζω το fast / interleaved σε αυτο παιζει ρολο

- - - Updated - - -




> στο ipconfig /all δεν εμφανίζει καθόλου το DNS
> Πάντα κοιτάω για update, οπότε έχει το τελευταίο λογισμικό και το έκανα reset μετά από κάθε αλλαγή!
> Γενικά εκτός του DNS θα πρέπει να αλλάξω και τίποτα άλλο? (το δουλεύω ως DSL/modem)


δεν το εχω πλεον να δοκιμασω αν εχει οντως θεμα ... αν νομιζεις οτι εχει στειλε feedback ... αλλη λυση ειναι να δοκιμασεις τουs ιδιους dns στο lan (dhcp
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011701/

----------


## getheo

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το dsl-ac68u αλλά η modem λειτουργικότητα χάλασε και θέλω να το λειτουργώ ως router. Έχω οτε με voip πάνω στο speedport. Υπάρχουν κάπου οδηγίες  πως να συνδέσω το ac68u με το speedport ώστε το speedport να λειτουργεί μόνο ως modem και για voip και όλο το routing να γίνεται μέσω του asus; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν γίνεται να δουλεύει το Speedport μόνο ως modem και ταυτόχρονα και η τηλεφωνία.
Αναγκαστικά θα παίξεις με ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ και από το Asus. Απλά επιβεβαιώνεις ότι στο Speedport είναι ενεργή η επιλογή PPPoE Passtrhough και θα βάλεις το Asus να κάνε ικαι αυτό κλήση με τα δικά σου στοιχεία (καλό είναι στο Speedport στα στοιχεία σύνδεσης να βάλεις αντί τα δικά σου, τα γενικά (optenet@otenet.gr και otenet).
Θα δημιουργούνται 2 εντελώς ξεχωριστές συνδέσεις, με την δικιά τους δημόσια διεύθυνση και διακριτό εσωτερικό δίκτυο, χωρίς καμία επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους.

----------


## PROMI

Καλησπερα σας Χρονια σας πολλα.Πρωτα θα ηθελα να πω οτι μετα απο 6 χρονια το ρουτερ μ εχει πεθανει κ θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας.Θα ηθελα να αγορασω το Asus DSL-AC68U κ εκει που εψαχνα ειδα το  ASUS RT-AC68U ειναι το ιδιο ρουτερ που παιζει σε adsl/vdsl ή θα κανω πατατα?

----------


## jkoukos

Αν το θέλεις να συνδεθεί στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή και να κάνει συγχρονισμό, θα κάνεις πατάτα.
Είναι σκέτο ασύρματο router και όχι DSL Router (modem/router).

----------


## babis3g

αυτα που αρχιζουν με DSL εχουν και modem μαζι (modem & router) πχ asus DSL-AC68U ... αυτα παιρνουν μονο το λογισμικο μαμα που δινει η asus εταιρία

αυτα που αρχιζουν με RT (RouTer) ειναι σκετα router πχ asus RT-AC68U και θα χρειαστουν αλλο modem για την γραμμη, πχ του παροχου ... αλλά με αυτα αν καποιος εχει πολυ βασικες γνωσεις μπορει να περασει και απο αλλους τριτους λογισμικο (εκτος απο αυτο που δινει η εταιρια) που εχουν παραπανω ρυθμισεις και επιλογες πχ merlin (αυτη την εποχη πιστευω ο καλυτερος)

και τα 2 απο λογισμικο ειναι asuswrt (βασισμενο στο γνωστο dd-wrt)

----------


## antonis87

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά!
Τις τελευταίες ημέρες αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το modem μου. Δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει σε adsl2+ modulation και λειτουργεί μόνο σε g.dmt
Το attenuation έχει ανέβει πολυ  και η ταχύτητα download μειώθηκε.. Τι μπορεί να φταίει?
Παρακάτω έχω βάλει τα errors που καταγράφηκαν όπως επίσης και 2 εικόνες πριν και μετά την αλλαγή
Dec 27 18:29:21 pppd[398]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
Dec 27 18:29:27 pppd[398]: Connection terminated.
Dec 27 18:29:27 pppd[398]: Modem hangup
Dec 27 18:30:13 pppd[398]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Dec 27 18:31:28 pppd[398]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Dec 27 18:32:43 pppd[398]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

----------


## babis3g

μηπως πειραξες τιποτα ρυθμισεις πριν το προβλημα? αν ναι ξανα βαλε τες οπως πριν ... αλλιως

δοκιμασε στο dsl settings ολα στο αυτοματο annex, dsl mode, modulation .. αν τα ειχες ετσι δοκιμασε χειροκινητα μερικους συνδυασμους με αυτα

με pppoa vc mux (wan > internet connection)
κλεισε το internet detection
αν δεν εχεις πολλες ρυθμισεις δοκιμασε να κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 8-10 δευτερα ... καλο ειναι να βαλεις και το τελευταιο λογισμικο

edit ... ποιο λογισμικο ειναι?

----------


## antonis87

> μηπως πειραξες τιποτα ρυθμισεις πριν το προβλημα? αν ναι ξανα βαλε τες οπως πριν ... αλλιως
> 
> δοκιμασε στο dsl settings ολα στο αυτοματο annex, dsl mode, modulation .. αν τα ειχες ετσι δοκιμασε χειροκινητα μερικους συνδυασμους με αυτα
> 
> με pppoa vc mux (wan > internet connection)
> κλεισε το internet detection
> αν δεν εχεις πολλες ρυθμισεις δοκιμασε να κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 8-10 δευτερα ... καλο ειναι να βαλεις και το τελευταιο λογισμικο
> 
> edit ... ποιο λογισμικο ειναι?


Δεν έχω πειράξει κάτι. Τυχαία εντόπισα το πρόβλημα επειδή δεν κατέβαζε γρήγορα αρχεία από το ιντερνετ.
Δοκίμασα να βάλω το speedport του ΟΤΕ που το είχα για voip και κάνει τα ίδια...
Μιλησα με τον παροχο και το κοιτάζουν. Πιστεύω ότι κάτι κάνανε στο dslam και χάλασε.

----------


## babis3g

Nαι με 2 διαφορετικα modem μαλλον θεμα παροχου, ελπιζω να το κοιταξουν γρηγορα και αν μπορεις να μαθεις τι φταιει (αν σου πουν) γιατι ειδα που εβγαλε pado time outs και ειμαι περίεργος  :Smile:  ευχαριστω

----------


## Forth_Tech

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
Βρήκα το θέμα για το Ρούτερ της Asus γιατί μόλις το παρέλαβα και έχω φρικάρει.
Το εν λόγω Ρούτερ που πήρα δεν έχει έξοδο dsl αλλά wan.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος πέραν του Bridge να συνδεθεί στην γραμμή μου;

----------


## cca

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
> Βρήκα το θέμα για το Ρούτερ της Asus γιατί μόλις το παρέλαβα και έχω φρικάρει.
> Το εν λόγω Ρούτερ που πήρα δεν έχει έξοδο dsl αλλά wan.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος πέραν του Bridge να συνδεθεί στην γραμμή μου;


Εφόσον είναι σκέτο Router κι όχι Modem-Router προφανώς και χρειάζεται κάποιο άλλο modem σε λειτουργία bridge για να συνδεθεί, δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος τρόπος.

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς δεν πήρες το DSL-AC68U αλλά το RT-AC68U.
Το πρώτο είναι DSL Router (modem/router) ενώ το δεύτερο σκέτο Router.
Το πρώτο ως modem συνδέεται σε τηλεφωνική γραμμή κάνοντας συγχρονισμό, ενώ το δεύτερο παίρνει σύνδεση από άλλο modem ή δικτυακή συσκευή.

----------


## babis3g

εαν το μοντελο που πηρες αρχιζει με RT, ειναι σκετο router ... δες εδω

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post6512116

----------


## antonis87

> Nαι με 2 διαφορετικα modem μαλλον θεμα παροχου, ελπιζω να το κοιταξουν γρηγορα και αν μπορεις να μαθεις τι φταιει (αν σου πουν) γιατι ειδα που εβγαλε pado time outs και ειμαι περίεργος  ευχαριστω


Τελικά επιλύθηκε το πρόβλημα. με κάλεσε ο τεχνικός απο το dslam όπου έκανε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και τώρα συγχρονίζει σε adsl2+.

----------


## ORIONAS21

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλά!

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρει παρακάτω τα στοιχειά για σύνδεση με Vodafone σε VDSL με free DNS:


και φυσικά τα VDSL settings:


και τα στατιστικά μου:


To router είναι στο τελευταίο fw (Firmware Version:3.0.0.4.384_21128)

----------


## babis3g

στο vlan id 802.1P που εβαλες 7
και στο
internet detection που εβαλες 6 / 10
 ειχες θεμα πριν βαλεις αυτες τις ρυθμισεις?

----------


## afterglow

Καλημέρα,
επανέρχομαι μετά απο καιρό απραγίας....μια ερώτηση....υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος με Wind 50mbps που να παίζει σωστά...?αν ναι βάζει κ αυτός τα αντίστοιχα screenshot? :Crying:

----------


## babis3g

για δοκιμασε τις μολις παραπανω ρυθμισεις που εβαλε ο φιλος (εκτος το username pass) ... δεν κοιταξα πιο πισω, τι θεμα σου κανει?

----------


## afterglow

Γειά σου Μπάμπη,
ναι 20 σελιδες πίσω ειμαι και παρακολουθώ σιωπηλά ...
Timeout waiting for PADO packets.....κλασσικά...
το έβαλα σε vdls 50άρα OTE όλα καλά παίζει με τη μια το modem, το ξαναέβαλα σε εμένα...τίποτα τα ίδια...έχουμε κάνει downgrade/upgrade και διάφορα κόλπα που μου έχεις πει και εσύ...κανένα φώς...επίσης βρήκα έμμεσα κάποιον που δουλευει Wind backbone και επιβεβαίωσε πως σαν ISP δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός απο πλευράς ISP ώς προς το τι modem θα βάλεις. Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικό να έχεις το δικό τους εξοπλισμό μπροστά δηλαδη.
το όλο θέμα ειναι γιατί πάει να μιλήσει το asus με τη κάρτα του DSLAM σε αυτό το VLAN 3880 το οποίο είναι για εσωτερική εντός του modem και μόνο χρήση όπως έχει προειπωθεί και στο thread, και όχι με το άτιμο το 835 που του βάζουμε στα 
settings. 

κάποιο incomatibility προκύπτει σε συνδυασμό με το dslam που έχει η Wind.
να ετοιμάσω mail να στείλω asus όπως έχουμε πεί και παλιοτερα?

----------


## rufous

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!

Έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στη HOL με το NetFaster WLAN 3 κι ενώ είναι σταθερό σαν ρούτερ, με το λάπτοπ μου κάνει νερά οπότε αποφάσισα να το αναβαθμίσω κι αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο το Asus DSL-AC68U, χωρίς να ψάξω συμβατότητες κτλ.
Φοράει το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware.
Είμαι εννοείται συνδρομητής Vodafone με dslam globespan όπως μου εμφανίζει στο μενού.
Ενώ συνδέομαι κανονικά στο internet, μετά από κάποια ώρα με πετάει εκτός με _"Reason for failed connection: connecting to remote server now"_.

Έχω βασικές γνώσεις κι ελάχιστο χρόνο (λόγω δουλειάς, παιδιών κτλ.), οπότε δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται περαιτέρω, αφού συνδέεται στην αρχή κανονικά.
Δεν μπορώ να βάλω printscreens τώρα, αλλά εφόσον χρειαστεί θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω.
Ως τότε, αν έχεις κάποιος την καλοσύνη να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.
Διαφορετικά πάει αγγελία απευθείας και μένω με το παλιό.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ORIONAS21

> στο vlan id 802.1P που εβαλες 7
> και στο
> internet detection που εβαλες 6 / 10
>  ειχες θεμα πριν βαλεις αυτες τις ρυθμισεις?


Ναι πρέπει το 802 να έχει το 7! Γιατί έχω σετάρει και το Vodafone TV το οποίο έχει μικρότερο 802.
Αν δεν έβαζα κάτι ενώ συγχρόνιζε δεν έκανε authenticate και δεν έπαιρνα ip.
Για το Detection είναι προαιρετικό απλά με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις μου κάνει αλλαγή στην ip πιο γρήγορα όταν κάνω το internet off/on.


- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!
> 
> Έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στη HOL με το NetFaster WLAN 3 κι ενώ είναι σταθερό σαν ρούτερ, με το λάπτοπ μου κάνει νερά οπότε αποφάσισα να το αναβαθμίσω κι αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο το Asus DSL-AC68U, χωρίς να ψάξω συμβατότητες κτλ.
> Φοράει το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware.
> Είμαι εννοείται συνδρομητής Vodafone με dslam globespan όπως μου εμφανίζει στο μενού.
> Ενώ συνδέομαι κανονικά στο internet, μετά από κάποια ώρα με πετάει εκτός με _"Reason for failed connection: connecting to remote server now"_.
> 
> Έχω βασικές γνώσεις κι ελάχιστο χρόνο (λόγω δουλειάς, παιδιών κτλ.), οπότε δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται περαιτέρω, αφού συνδέεται στην αρχή κανονικά.
> Δεν μπορώ να βάλω printscreens τώρα, αλλά εφόσον χρειαστεί θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω.
> ...


Δες τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω παραπάνω αν είσαι σε VDSL.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γειά σου Μπάμπη,
> ναι 20 σελιδες πίσω ειμαι και παρακολουθώ σιωπηλά ...
> Timeout waiting for PADO packets.....κλασσικά...
> το έβαλα σε vdls 50άρα OTE όλα καλά παίζει με τη μια το modem, το ξαναέβαλα σε εμένα...τίποτα τα ίδια...έχουμε κάνει downgrade/upgrade και διάφορα κόλπα που μου έχεις πει και εσύ...κανένα φώς...επίσης βρήκα έμμεσα κάποιον που δουλευει Wind backbone και επιβεβαίωσε πως σαν ISP δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός απο πλευράς ISP ώς προς το τι modem θα βάλεις. Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικό να έχεις το δικό τους εξοπλισμό μπροστά δηλαδη.
> το όλο θέμα ειναι γιατί πάει να μιλήσει το asus με τη κάρτα του DSLAM σε αυτό το VLAN 3880 το οποίο είναι για εσωτερική εντός του modem και μόνο χρήση όπως έχει προειπωθεί και στο thread, και όχι με το άτιμο το 835 που του βάζουμε στα 
> settings. 
> 
> κάποιο incomatibility προκύπτει σε συνδυασμό με το dslam που έχει η Wind.
> να ετοιμάσω mail να στείλω asus όπως έχουμε πεί και παλιοτερα?


Δοκίμασε στο WAN να βάλεις 802.1P να βάλεις 7 γιατί το 835 έχει το το μεγαλύτερο, καθώς και απενεργοποίησε το Internet detection .
To vlan3880 χρησιμοποιείται για το TV αν δεις παρακάτω στο routing table το ΜΑΝ 3880 (Vodafone TV).

----------


## rufous

ORIONAS21 έχω ADSL 24άρα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

> Γειά σου Μπάμπη,
> ναι 20 σελιδες πίσω ειμαι και παρακολουθώ σιωπηλά ...
> Timeout waiting for PADO packets.....κλασσικά...
> το έβαλα σε vdls 50άρα OTE όλα καλά παίζει με τη μια το modem, το ξαναέβαλα σε εμένα...τίποτα τα ίδια...έχουμε κάνει downgrade/upgrade και διάφορα κόλπα που μου έχεις πει και εσύ...κανένα φώς...επίσης βρήκα έμμεσα κάποιον που δουλευει Wind backbone και επιβεβαίωσε πως σαν ISP δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός απο πλευράς ISP ώς προς το τι modem θα βάλεις. Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικό να έχεις το δικό τους εξοπλισμό μπροστά δηλαδη.
> το όλο θέμα ειναι γιατί πάει να μιλήσει το asus με τη κάρτα του DSLAM σε αυτό το VLAN 3880 το οποίο είναι για εσωτερική εντός του modem και μόνο χρήση όπως έχει προειπωθεί και στο thread, και όχι με το άτιμο το 835 που του βάζουμε στα 
> settings. 
> 
> κάποιο incomatibility προκύπτει σε συνδυασμό με το dslam που έχει η Wind.
> να ετοιμάσω mail να στείλω asus όπως έχουμε πεί και παλιοτερα?


δοκιμασε και τις ρυθμισεις που εχει ο φιλος εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...09#post6515209
και ας ειναι σε voda
vlan id / 8021p για δοκιμασε και το 7 αλλα και καποιο αλλο

Τωρα δεν ειδα πισω, αλλα φανταζομαι θα δοκιμασες αρκετα ... μαλλον θα ετοιμαζεις email, γιατι μερικοι φιλοι (το αναφερουν) δεν συνθεθηκαν ποτε (ακομα και με την βοηθηεια του support) και το γυρισαν πισω (οσοι μπορουσαν)

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!
> 
> Έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στη HOL με το NetFaster WLAN 3 κι ενώ είναι σταθερό σαν ρούτερ, με το λάπτοπ μου κάνει νερά οπότε αποφάσισα να το αναβαθμίσω κι αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο το Asus DSL-AC68U, χωρίς να ψάξω συμβατότητες κτλ.
> Φοράει το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware.
> Είμαι εννοείται συνδρομητής Vodafone με dslam globespan όπως μου εμφανίζει στο μενού.
> Ενώ συνδέομαι κανονικά στο internet, μετά από κάποια ώρα με πετάει εκτός με _"Reason for failed connection: connecting to remote server now"_.
> 
> Έχω βασικές γνώσεις κι ελάχιστο χρόνο (λόγω δουλειάς, παιδιών κτλ.), οπότε δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται περαιτέρω, αφού συνδέεται στην αρχή κανονικά.
> Δεν μπορώ να βάλω printscreens τώρα, αλλά εφόσον χρειαστεί θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω.
> ...


οταν ξανα κανει το προβλημα ... δες στο dsl settings log (εκει που λεει τα στατιστικα γραμμης) 
πχ
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1447279634
... το dsl up time ...  παει στο 0:0:0:0 και αρχιζει να μετραει απο την αρχη ... ή ... συνεχιζει να γραφει κανονικα πχ την ωρα πριν μια βδομαδα κλπ?δηλαδη απο οταν το ανοιξες τελευταια φορα

----------


## rufous

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1447279634
> ... το dsl up time ...  παει στο 0:0:0:0 και αρχιζει να μετραει απο την αρχη ... ή ... συνεχιζει να γραφει κανονικα πχ την ωρα πριν μια βδομαδα κλπ?δηλαδη απο οταν το ανοιξες τελευταια φορα


Συνεχίζει από εκεί που ήταν ο χρόνος. Δεν μηδενίζει.

----------


## babis3g

στο wan > internet detection > εχει το internet detection κατω χαμηλα
βαλε το disable
αν παλι θεμα τοτε στην ιδια σελιδα δοκιμασε (μαλλον ετσι θα ειναι απο default)
wan connection time = pppoe
encapsulation mode = LLC

αν παλι θεμα δοκιμασε pppoa / vc-mux

για καποιο λογο χανει την ip απο οτι καταλαβα (ισως απο πολλα λαθη) και λογικα μετα απο κανα λεπτο κανει ξανα συνδεση με καινουρια ip

----------


## afterglow

> Ναι πρέπει το 802 να έχει το 7! Γιατί έχω σετάρει και το Vodafone TV το οποίο έχει μικρότερο 802.
> Αν δεν έβαζα κάτι ενώ συγχρόνιζε δεν έκανε authenticate και δεν έπαιρνα ip.
> Για το Detection είναι προαιρετικό απλά με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις μου κάνει αλλαγή στην ip πιο γρήγορα όταν κάνω το internet off/on.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ε τζίφος τα πραγματα....timeout στα pado packets....αβέρτα...  :Thinking: 
οτι κ να δοκιμάσω μου βγάζει για το vlan3880 και timeout στα pado packets συνέχως.

VLAN 835 και 802.1P έβαλα 0,7,6,5,4 ...τιποτα πάντα τα ιδια.
Internet Detection Disabled αλλα δοκίμασα και PPP Echo με 6 και 10 τιμές όπως ειχε αναφερεθει σε προηγουμενα post ..τίποτα...έστειλα email κ βλέπουμε!

----------


## ORIONAS21

> ε τζίφος τα πραγματα....timeout στα pado packets....αβέρτα... 
> οτι κ να δοκιμάσω μου βγάζει για το vlan3880 και timeout στα pado packets συνέχως.
> 
> VLAN 835 και 802.1P έβαλα 0,7,6,5,4 ...τιποτα πάντα τα ιδια.
> Internet Detection Disabled αλλα δοκίμασα και PPP Echo με 6 και 10 τιμές όπως ειχε αναφερεθει σε προηγουμενα post ..τίποτα...έστειλα email κ βλέπουμε!


Χμμμμ είναι καθαρό θέμα authentication στον Radius οπότε αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να παίξεις και με τις ρυθμίσεις UPNP, NAT καθώς επίσης και με το PPP Authentication άλλαξε το από Auto σε PAP και CHAP.

----------


## rufous

> στο wan > internet detection > εχει το internet detection κατω χαμηλα
> βαλε το disable
> αν παλι θεμα τοτε στην ιδια σελιδα δοκιμασε (μαλλον ετσι θα ειναι απο default)
> wan connection time = pppoe
> encapsulation mode = LLC
> 
> αν παλι θεμα δοκιμασε pppoa / vc-mux
> 
> για καποιο λογο χανει την ip απο οτι καταλαβα (ισως απο πολλα λαθη) και λογικα μετα απο κανα λεπτο κανει ξανα συνδεση με καινουρια ip


Το ρούτερ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι συνδεδεμένο εδώ και 11 ώρες, αλλά έγινε disconnected.

Παρακάτω είναι το log αν βοηθά:

Jan  5 22:12:14 roamast: eth1: add client [70:1c:e7:ae:88:e6] to monitor list
Jan  5 22:14:54 roamast: eth1: add client [40:4e:36:1b:2b:e7] to monitor list
Jan  5 22:16:54 roamast: eth1: add client [08:78:08:4a:4a:98] to monitor list
Jan  5 23:44:19 roamast: eth1: add client [40:4e:36:1b:2b:e7] to monitor list
Jan  5 23:04:30 disk_monitor: Got SIGALRM...
Jan  6 00:11:21 rc_service: watchdog 233:notify_rc stop_amas_wlcconnect
Jan  6 00:11:21 rc_service: watchdog 233:notify_rc stop_amas_bhctrl
Jan  6 00:11:21 rc_service: waitting "stop_amas_wlcconnect" via watchdog ...
Jan  6 02:11:26 kernel: wl_module_init: passivemode set to 0x0
Jan  6 02:11:26 kernel: wl_module_init: igs set to 0x0
Jan  6 02:11:26 kernel: wl_module_init: txworkq set to 0x0
Jan  6 02:11:26 kernel: eth1: Broadcom BCM4360 802.11 Wireless Controller 6.37.14.126 (r561982)
Jan  6 02:11:26 kernel: eth2: Broadcom BCM4360 802.11 Wireless Controller 6.37.14.126 (r561982)
Jan  6 04:25:16 pppd[1495]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
Jan  6 02:25:17 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
Jan  6 02:25:18 nat: apply redirect rules
Jan  6 04:25:22 pppd[1495]: Connection terminated.
Jan  6 04:25:23 pppd[1495]: Modem hangup
Jan  6 04:26:08 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 04:27:23 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 04:28:38 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 04:29:53 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 04:31:08 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 04:32:23 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 04:33:38 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 04:33:38 pppd[1495]: Connected to 00:90:1a:43:14:93 via interface vlan3880
Jan  6 04:33:38 pppd[1495]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Jan  6 04:33:45 pppd[1495]: PAP authentication succeeded
Jan  6 04:33:45 pppd[1495]: peer from calling number 00:90:1A:43:14:93 authorized
Jan  6 04:33:45 pppd[1495]: local  IP address 5.54.10.26
Jan  6 04:33:45 pppd[1495]: remote IP address 62.38.0.170
Jan  6 04:33:45 pppd[1495]: primary   DNS address 62.38.0.81
Jan  6 04:33:45 pppd[1495]: secondary DNS address 62.38.1.81
Jan  6 04:33:45 rc_service: ip-up 21115:notify_rc start_firewall
Jan  6 04:33:46 miniupnpd[1621]: shutting down MiniUPnPd
Jan  6 04:33:46 nat: apply nat rules (/tmp/nat_rules_ppp0_vlan3880)
Jan  6 04:33:46 wan: finish adding multi routes
Jan  6 04:33:46 rc_service: ip-up 21115:notify_rc stop_upnp
Jan  6 04:33:46 rc_service: waitting "start_firewall" via ip-up ...
Jan  6 04:33:46 miniupnpd[21151]: version 1.9 started
Jan  6 04:33:46 miniupnpd[21151]: HTTP listening on port 55749
Jan  6 04:33:46 miniupnpd[21151]: Listening for NAT-PMP/PCP traffic on port 5351
Jan  6 04:33:47 rc_service: ip-up 21115:notify_rc start_upnp
Jan  6 04:33:47 rc_service: waitting "stop_upnp" via ip-up ...
Jan  6 04:33:47 miniupnpd[21151]: shutting down MiniUPnPd
Jan  6 02:33:48 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
Jan  6 04:33:49 miniupnpd[21160]: version 1.9 started
Jan  6 04:33:49 miniupnpd[21160]: HTTP listening on port 51804
Jan  6 04:33:49 miniupnpd[21160]: Listening for NAT-PMP/PCP traffic on port 5351
Jan  6 07:39:07 pppd[1495]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
Jan  6 05:39:07 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
Jan  6 05:39:08 nat: apply redirect rules
Jan  6 07:39:13 pppd[1495]: Connection terminated.
Jan  6 07:39:13 pppd[1495]: Modem hangup
Jan  6 07:39:58 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:41:13 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:42:28 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:43:44 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:44:59 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:46:14 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:47:29 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:48:44 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:49:59 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:51:14 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:52:29 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:53:44 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:54:59 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:56:14 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:57:29 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:58:44 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:59:59 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:01:14 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:02:30 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:03:45 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:05:00 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:06:15 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:07:30 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:08:45 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:10:00 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:11:15 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:12:30 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:13:45 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:15:00 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:16:15 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:17:30 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:18:45 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:20:01 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:21:16 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:22:31 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:23:46 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:25:01 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:26:16 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:27:31 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:28:46 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:30:01 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:31:16 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:32:31 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:33:46 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:35:01 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:36:16 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:37:32 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:38:47 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:40:02 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:41:17 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:42:32 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:43:47 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:45:02 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:46:17 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:47:32 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:48:47 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:50:02 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:51:17 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:52:32 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:53:47 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:55:03 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:56:18 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:57:33 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 08:58:48 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:00:03 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:01:18 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:02:33 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:03:48 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:05:03 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:06:18 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:07:33 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:08:48 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:10:03 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:11:18 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:12:33 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:13:49 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:15:04 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:16:19 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:17:34 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:18:49 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:20:04 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:21:19 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:21:30 rc_service: watchdog 233:notify_rc stop_amas_wlcconnect
Jan  6 07:21:30 rc_service: watchdog 233:notify_rc stop_amas_bhctrl
Jan  6 07:21:30 rc_service: waitting "stop_amas_wlcconnect" via watchdog ...
Jan  6 09:21:36 kernel: wl_module_init: passivemode set to 0x0
Jan  6 09:21:36 kernel: wl_module_init: igs set to 0x0
Jan  6 09:21:36 kernel: wl_module_init: txworkq set to 0x0
Jan  6 09:21:36 kernel: eth1: Broadcom BCM4360 802.11 Wireless Controller 6.37.14.126 (r561982)
Jan  6 09:21:36 kernel: eth2: Broadcom BCM4360 802.11 Wireless Controller 6.37.14.126 (r561982)
Jan  6 07:22:10 roamast: eth1: add client [40:4e:36:1b:2b:e7] to monitor list
Jan  6 09:22:34 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:23:49 pppd[1495]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:24:31 rc_service: httpd 228:notify_rc restart_dslwan_if 0
Jan  6 09:24:31 pppd[1495]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery
Jan  6 09:24:31 kernel: et0: et_mvlan_netdev_event: event 9 for vlan3880 mvlan_en 0
Jan  6 09:24:31 kernel: et0: et_mvlan_netdev_event: event 2 for vlan3880 mvlan_en 0
Jan  6 09:24:31 kernel: et0: et_mvlan_netdev_event: event 13 for vlan3880 mvlan_en 0
Jan  6 09:24:31 kernel: et0: et_mvlan_netdev_event: event 1 for vlan3880 mvlan_en 0
Jan  6 09:24:31 kernel: et0: et_mvlan_netdev_event: event 4 for vlan3880 mvlan_en 0
Jan  6 09:24:32 kernel: et0: et_mvlan_netdev_event: event 4 for vlan3880 mvlan_en 0
Jan  6 09:24:41 pppd[2502]: pppd 2.4.7 started by ASUS, uid 0
Jan  6 09:24:52 rc_service: zcip 2519:notify_rc start_firewall
Jan  6 09:24:52 zcip client: configured 169.254.59.109
Jan  6 09:24:52 miniupnpd[21160]: shutting down MiniUPnPd
Jan  6 09:24:53 nat: apply nat rules (/tmp/nat_rules__vlan3880)
Jan  6 09:24:53 miniupnpd[2542]: version 1.9 started
Jan  6 09:24:53 miniupnpd[2542]: HTTP listening on port 52661
Jan  6 09:24:53 miniupnpd[2542]: Listening for NAT-PMP/PCP traffic on port 5351
Jan  6 07:24:57 nat: apply redirect rules
Jan  6 09:25:16 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:26:15 roamast: eth1: add client [40:4e:36:1b:2b:e7] to monitor list
Jan  6 09:26:31 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:27:46 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:29:01 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:30:16 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:31:31 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:32:46 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 09:34:01 pppd[2502]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan  6 07:34:40 roamast: eth1: add client [40:4e:36:1b:2b:e7] to monitor list

ο πρόβλημα το έχω εντοπίσει μάλλον στο γεγονός ότι μεταβάλλεται πολύ επιθετικά το snr, με αποτέλεσμα να γεμίζει σφάλματα και να βγαίνει off. Ξεκίνησε με 11 όπου ήταν βράχος και συγχρονιζε 16030 (λίγο πιο πάνω από του παρόχου) κι αυτή τη στιγμή ειναι 0.5dB! To data rate δεν αυξήθηκε. Επειδή έπαιξα και τις προάλλες, παρατηρώ γενικά ότι και disable να κάνεις ή να επιλέξεις stable κτλ, ότι "κουμπώνει" τις επιλογές αρχικά και μετά πάλι το snr κάνει του κεφαλιού του.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## afterglow

> Χμμμμ είναι καθαρό θέμα authentication στον Radius οπότε αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να παίξεις και με τις ρυθμίσεις UPNP, NAT καθώς επίσης και με το PPP Authentication άλλαξε το από Auto σε PAP και CHAP.


guys δεν νομίζω πως ειναι θεμα authentication. εμένα μου μυρίζει βρώμα πως για κάποιο λόγο βγαίνει μπροστα το vlan 3880 και φυσικα αντι για το 835, και με αυτό δεν πάμε πουθενά.
Επίσης εχθες το δοκίμασα σε ADSL Wind φίλου και ουτε εκει συνδέθηκε παρόλο που συγχρόνησε. και εκει timeout pado packets.

για την ιστορια μου ειπε επισης φιλος που δουλευε forthnet πως το 802.1P ειναι frame prioritization και ότι κ να βαλεις εκει ο ISP το κάνει Ignore και το γυρνάει σε 0 που ειναι το lowest priority. το frame prioritization αν ειναι να γίνει θα γίνει απο την πλευρά του ISP και μόνο. ότι τιμή και να βάλουμε εκει δεν πιανεται, και τελοσπαντων δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο στα θεματα μας αλλα και γενικότερα μην ασχολούμαστε άδικα.

θεωρητικά με vlan 835,credentials, και ολα τα άλλα auto ή defaults και θα επρεπε να παιζει ομορφα και ωραια out of the box. σε ΟΤΕ VDSL 50mbit τουλάχιστον έτσι κ έγινε.

----------


## babis3g

> Το ρούτερ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι συνδεδεμένο εδώ και 11 ώρες, αλλά έγινε disconnected.
> 
> Παρακάτω είναι το log αν βοηθά:
> 
> Jan  5 22:12:14 roamast: eth1: add client [70:1c:e7:ae:88:e6] to monitor list
> Jan  5 22:14:54 roamast: eth1: add client [40:4e:36:1b:2b:e7] to monitor list
> Jan  5 22:16:54 roamast: eth1: add client [08:78:08:4a:4a:98] to monitor list
> Jan  5 23:44:19 roamast: eth1: add client [40:4e:36:1b:2b:e7] to monitor list
> Jan  5 23:04:30 disk_monitor: Got SIGALRM...
> ...


δοκιμασε να ανεβασεις το snr target , πχ, κλεισε το Dynamic Line Adjustment και στο stability adjustment βαλε στο στο -2, -3 για αρχη να δεις αν γινει η γραμμη πιο σταθερη αν εχει παλι θεμα, αν ναι δοκιμασε -4 ... γιατι αν το snr πεφτει στο 0.5 δεν ειναι καλο καπου θα εχει χασιμο πακετων

----------


## rufous

Δοκιμάζω αυτό που μου προτεινες εδώ και καιρό. Αυτό αναφέρω και στο post. Αλλά ρε συ το SNR Margin ούτε έτσι μένει σταθερό. Δεν "κουμπώνει" δηλαδή.
Το ανεβάζω για παραδειγμα στο 8 και για λίγο μένει εκεί. Μετά το βλέπω να παίζει πολύ. Μέχρι και -1.5 φτάνει πχ. Είναι λογικό αυτό;
Υπαρχει περίπτωση να φταίει η rom ή κάνω κάτι λάθος εγώ;

----------


## ORIONAS21

> guys δεν νομίζω πως ειναι θεμα authentication. εμένα μου μυρίζει βρώμα πως για κάποιο λόγο βγαίνει μπροστα το vlan 3880 και φυσικα αντι για το 835, και με αυτό δεν πάμε πουθενά.
> Επίσης εχθες το δοκίμασα σε ADSL Wind φίλου και ουτε εκει συνδέθηκε παρόλο που συγχρόνησε. και εκει timeout pado packets.
> 
> για την ιστορια μου ειπε επισης φιλος που δουλευε forthnet πως το 802.1P ειναι frame prioritization και ότι κ να βαλεις εκει ο ISP το κάνει Ignore και το γυρνάει σε 0 που ειναι το lowest priority. το frame prioritization αν ειναι να γίνει θα γίνει απο την πλευρά του ISP και μόνο. ότι τιμή και να βάλουμε εκει δεν πιανεται, και τελοσπαντων δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο στα θεματα μας αλλα και γενικότερα μην ασχολούμαστε άδικα.
> 
> θεωρητικά με vlan 835,credentials, και ολα τα άλλα auto ή defaults και θα επρεπε να παιζει ομορφα και ωραια out of the box. σε ΟΤΕ VDSL 50mbit τουλάχιστον έτσι κ έγινε.


Εν μέρη είναι σωστό αυτό που σου είπε ο φίλος σου ότι το 802.1Ρ είναι για prioritization.

"Eight different classes of service are available as expressed through the 3-bit PCP field in an IEEE 802.1Q header added to the frame. The way traffic is treated when assigned to any particular class is undefined and left to the implementation. The IEEE, however, has made some broad recommendations:[5]

PCP value    Priority    Acronym    Traffic types
1    0 (lowest)    BK    Background
0    1 (default)    BE    Best effort
2    2    EE    Excellent effort
3    3    CA    Critical applications
4    4    VI    Video, < 100 ms latency and jitter
5    5    VO    Voice, < 10 ms latency and jitter
6    6    IC    Internetwork control
7    7 (highest)    NC    Network control
"
Έτσι το 835 πρέπει να έχει πάντοτε το 7 ενώ τα υπόλοιπα VLAN μικρότερο νούμερο, όμως όταν παίζεις σε off-net δηλαδή VDSL WIND από ΚΑΦΑΟ/DSLAM ΟΤΕ τότε πρέπει να μπεί και στο ρουτερ γιατί το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ για να περάσει τα πακέτα στο δίκτυο/DSLAM του provider βλέπει το 802. Επίσης το ID 835 είναι κοινό για όλους ενώ πχ το voip σε καποιους είναι το 836 σε καποιους άλλους το 838 η το 837. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιεί η WIND άλλο VLAN πχ 836 για το data;;; :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Αυτό το λέω γιατί στην Vodafone χρησιμοποιούν το 837 για το TV όταν είσαι απευθείας από DSLAM Vodafone, όταν όμως πήγα off-net (δηλαδή μέσω DSLAM ΟΤΕ) έπρεπε να το γυρίσω σε 836 καθώς αυτό το VLAN χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ για το TV και το κάνει map στο 837 της Vodafone.
Οπότε παίξε με τα VLAN και δοκίμασε 837 838 839.

----------


## babis3g

> Δοκιμάζω αυτό που μου προτεινες εδώ και καιρό. Αυτό αναφέρω και στο post. Αλλά ρε συ το SNR Margin ούτε έτσι μένει σταθερό. Δεν "κουμπώνει" δηλαδή.
> Το ανεβάζω για παραδειγμα στο 8 και για λίγο μένει εκεί. Μετά το βλέπω να παίζει πολύ. Μέχρι και -1.5 φτάνει πχ. Είναι λογικό αυτό;
> Υπαρχει περίπτωση να φταίει η rom ή κάνω κάτι λάθος εγώ;


Αν ανεβαζεις το snr απο το stability και εχει ακομα θεμα, δηλαδη αυτο πεφτει αρκετα ... υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να εχει θεμα το dsl wan ... πχ να εφαγε καποιον κεραυνο, να εγινε καποια αποτομη διακοπη και αμεσως ξανα ηλθε το ηλεκτρικο, να βγηκε προβληματικο κλπ ... συνηθως ομως ειναι λογο χασιμο πακετων μη καλης γραμμης και ετσι το snr δεν μπορει να κρατηθει στα ορια και πεφτει

αυτον τον ογηγο τον κοιταξες αν ειναι οκ απο την μερια σου μεσα σπιτι ? αλλιως μπορει και ο παροχος, αλλα αν ειναι απο αυτον θα το κανει και με αλλο modem
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CF%84%CE%AE

----------


## jkoukos

> Έτσι το 835 πρέπει να έχει πάντοτε το 7 ενώ τα υπόλοιπα VLAN μικρότερο νούμερο, όμως όταν παίζεις σε off-net δηλαδή VDSL WIND από ΚΑΦΑΟ/DSLAM ΟΤΕ τότε πρέπει να μπεί και στο ρουτερ γιατί το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ για να περάσει τα πακέτα στο δίκτυο/DSLAM του provider βλέπει το 802. Επίσης το ID 835 είναι κοινό για όλους ενώ πχ το voip σε καποιους είναι το 836 σε καποιους άλλους το 838 η το 837. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιεί η WIND άλλο VLAN πχ 836 για το data;;;
> Αυτό το λέω γιατί στην Vodafone χρησιμοποιούν το 837 για το TV όταν είσαι απευθείας από DSLAM Vodafone, όταν όμως πήγα off-net (δηλαδή μέσω DSLAM ΟΤΕ) έπρεπε να το γυρίσω σε 836 καθώς αυτό το VLAN χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ για το TV και το κάνει map στο 837 της Vodafone.
> Οπότε παίξε με τα VLAN και δοκίμασε 837 838 839.


Από DSLAM αστικού κέντρου, ο καθένας κάνει χρήση όποια τιμή θέλει.
Ωστόσο στην προσφορά αναφοράς για παροχή υπηρεσιών μέσω χοντρικής από υπαίθρια καμπίνα και οι 3 παροχοι (Cosmote, Vodafone και Wind), χρησιμοποιούν τις ίδιες ακριβώς τιμές λόγω τυποποίησης:
VLAN 835: πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο (internet)
VLAN 836: χρήση τηλεόρασης – Video (IPTV/VoD)
VLAN 837: Ενδεικτικά για χρήση τηλεφωνίας (VoIP) για οικιακούς χρήστες
VLAN 838: υπηρεσιών διαχείρισης εξοπλισμού (CPE management)

----------


## afterglow

> Εν μέρη είναι σωστό αυτό που σου είπε ο φίλος σου ότι το 802.1Ρ είναι για prioritization.
> 
> 
> Έτσι το 835 πρέπει να έχει πάντοτε το 7 ενώ τα υπόλοιπα VLAN μικρότερο νούμερο, όμως όταν παίζεις σε off-net δηλαδή VDSL WIND από ΚΑΦΑΟ/DSLAM ΟΤΕ τότε πρέπει να μπεί και στο ρουτερ γιατί το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ για να περάσει τα πακέτα στο δίκτυο/DSLAM του provider βλέπει το 802. Επίσης το ID 835 είναι κοινό για όλους ενώ πχ το voip σε καποιους είναι το 836 σε καποιους άλλους το 838 η το 837. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιεί η WIND άλλο VLAN πχ 836 για το data;;;
> Αυτό το λέω γιατί στην Vodafone χρησιμοποιούν το 837 για το TV όταν είσαι απευθείας από DSLAM Vodafone, όταν όμως πήγα off-net (δηλαδή μέσω DSLAM ΟΤΕ) έπρεπε να το γυρίσω σε 836 καθώς αυτό το VLAN χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ για το TV και το κάνει map στο 837 της Vodafone.
> Οπότε παίξε με τα VLAN και δοκίμασε 837 838 839.





> Από DSLAM αστικού κέντρου, ο καθένας κάνει χρήση όποια τιμή θέλει.
> Ωστόσο στην προσφορά αναφοράς για παροχή υπηρεσιών μέσω χοντρικής από υπαίθρια καμπίνα και οι 3 παροχοι (Cosmote, Vodafone και Wind), χρησιμοποιούν τις ίδιες ακριβώς τιμές λόγω τυποποίησης:
> VLAN 835: πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο (internet)
> VLAN 836: χρήση τηλεόρασης – Video (IPTV/VoD)
> VLAN 837: Ενδεικτικά για χρήση τηλεφωνίας (VoIP) για οικιακούς χρήστες
> VLAN 838: υπηρεσιών διαχείρισης εξοπλισμού (CPE management)


εγω κατάλαβα πως ο ISP θα σε ταγκάρει με priority 0 θέλωντας και μη,  εννοώντας δεν μπορει να βάλει ο καθένας ότι τιμή priority θέλει πχ 2-3 κτλ αλλιως θα γίνει μπάχαλο το εσωτερικό δίκτυο. άρα τα παίρνει με 0 και μετά ανάλογα θα το αλλάξει εντος δικτύου. μπορω να ρωτήσω το γνωστό για παραπάνω info σε αυτό το θέμα έτσι για την ιστορία αλλα δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο εδώ στα θέματα μας...  :Smile: 
όπως λέει και ο Jkoukos όλοι οι πάροχοι τα ιδια vlan χρησιμοποιούν λόγω τυποποίησης οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ειναι κ ευκολότερο να τα θυμάσαι και να μην αλλάζεις οταν πας απο isp σε isp.Άλλωστε το 835 vlan id της Wind πχ δεν προκειται ποτε να βγεί έξω και να μιλήσει με το 835 του ΟΤΕ κτλ οποτε δεν τίθεται θέμα.
απάντησε ενας απο το asus support Και μου είπε αν όντως γράφω το 835 στο κουτάκι...προφανως ναι του λέω και αναμέμω να δω ποσο σοβαρό ειναι το troubleshooting η θα μου λένε παπαριές..
i ll keep you updated.

----------


## ORIONAS21

Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό.
Η τυποποίηση αυτή έχει να κάνε με το αν παίρνεις από την καμπίνα του OTE (δηλαδή off-net).
Αν εσύ *δεν* παίρνεις από την καμπίνα αλλά απευθείας από το ΑΚ (δηλαδή on-net) τότε τα vlan αυτά είναι διαφορετικά και ο κάθε πάροχος χρησιμοποιεί τα δικά του...

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι παίρνεις λοιπόν από την καμπίνα και όχι από το ΑΚ απευθείας?

----------


## afterglow

ναι θεωρώ πως ειναι κλασσική περίπτωση, παίρνω απο καμπινα μιας και ειναι εξω απο το σπιτι, παλια η adsl δεν επιανε καν τα 24mbps ενω με την vdsl κουμπώνει 49999/4999 και γενικά τα stats SNR κτλ πιο καλα δεν γίνονται  :Razz:

----------


## ORIONAS21

Τότε ναι είναι το 835.
 :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει...
Ο συγχρονισμός είναι οκ άρα το ότι δεν γίνεσαι authenticate μετά για να πάρεις ip είναι το πρόβλημα...
Σαν τελευταία λύση εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να κάνει ένα factory reset στο ASUS και να αρχίσεις να τα περνάς πάλι κομμάτι κομμάτι για να βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν έχει ξεχαστεί κάποια ρύθμιση...

----------


## afterglow

ε τα εχω κανει ολα αυτα με το latest & το προηγούμενο firmware.
σε OTE vdsl επισης και εκει το δοκίμασα με το latest αλλα και το προηγούμενο firmware...
αναμένω να δω ποσο σοβαροί ειναι απο το asus support.....

----------


## typernikv71

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά. 

Έχω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο router και μετά από αναβάθμιση από 50αρα σε 100αρα vdsl cosmote η ταχυτητα στο ενα powerline της devolo 1200 ac wifi στον κατω οροφο τπυ σπιτιου δεν ξεπερναει τα 10 mbps.
Όταν άλλαξα το modem με του Cosmote η ταχυτητα στο powerline ήταν περίπου 60 mbps.

Μήπως ξέρετε τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## tasosmi

Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Όταν έβαλα για πρώτη φορά στην πρίζα το asus παρατήρησα όταν χάθηκε η επικοινωνία μεταξύ των powerline (εγώ έχω 3 550+). Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές κατάλαβα ότι το asus μέσω της πρίζας του "έβαζε" πολύ θόρυβο στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού και χάνονταν το σήμα. Το πρόβλημά μου λύθηκε όταν έβαλα το asus πάνω σε πολύμπριζο με ενσωματωμένο φίλτρο για θόρυβο. Από εκεί και πέρα οι επικοινωνία αποκαταστάθηκε πλήρως και είναι αρκετά σταθερή θα έλεγα.

----------


## typernikv71

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση,

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι με την 50αρα το powerline μου έδινε 40mbps και τώρα με την 100αρα 10mbps.

----------


## babis3g

Μηπως κατι στις ρυθμισεις του asus και επιρεαζονται μεταξυ τους? δοκιμασε εκει στο wifi>general & professional πχ αλλαγη καναλιου long preamble, beamforming κλπ

----------


## afterglow

> Γειά σου Μπάμπη,
> ναι 20 σελιδες πίσω ειμαι και παρακολουθώ σιωπηλά ...
> Timeout waiting for PADO packets.....κλασσικά...
> το έβαλα σε vdls 50άρα OTE όλα καλά παίζει με τη μια το modem, το ξαναέβαλα σε εμένα...τίποτα τα ίδια...έχουμε κάνει downgrade/upgrade και διάφορα κόλπα που μου έχεις πει και εσύ...κανένα φώς...επίσης βρήκα έμμεσα κάποιον που δουλευει Wind backbone και επιβεβαίωσε πως σαν ISP δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός απο πλευράς ISP ώς προς το τι modem θα βάλεις. Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικό να έχεις το δικό τους εξοπλισμό μπροστά δηλαδη.
> το όλο θέμα ειναι γιατί πάει να μιλήσει το asus με τη κάρτα του DSLAM σε αυτό το VLAN 3880 το οποίο είναι για εσωτερική εντός του modem και μόνο χρήση όπως έχει προειπωθεί και στο thread, και όχι με το άτιμο το 835 που του βάζουμε στα 
> settings. 
> 
> κάποιο incomatibility προκύπτει σε συνδυασμό με το dslam που έχει η Wind.
> να ετοιμάσω mail να στείλω asus όπως έχουμε πεί και παλιοτερα?





> Χμμμμ είναι καθαρό θέμα authentication στον Radius οπότε αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να παίξεις και με τις ρυθμίσεις UPNP, NAT καθώς επίσης και με το PPP Authentication άλλαξε το από Auto σε PAP και CHAP.



*babis3g,ORIONAS21,jkoukos ....*
λοιπον * βγήκε άκρη με το Timeout waiting for PADO packets* 

(τουλάχιστον για τη δικιά μου αρχική περίπτωση)  υπενθυμίζω *Wind VDSL 50mbit*

οπως ειχα πει 1 σελιδα πισω εστειλα email στο support της asus για το θέμα και με αρχισανε στα αν ειναι σωστο το password αν βάζω 835 στο vlan κτλ....ολα λογικα αλλα ειναι οσα εχουμε ηδη κανει στην κάθε προσπάθεια και έχουμε συζητήσει και εδώ στο thread.η τελευταια τους απαντηση ηταν να παρω τηλ στη wind & να ρωτήσω τιμες vlan,vpi,vci. Τεσπα αντε λεω να παρω στη wind (3η φορα ήτανε για το θέμα..)

αφου τα επιβεβαιώνω και anyway ακούω τις τιμές που ήδη ξέρουμε όλοι αναφέρω και το πρόβλημα στον τυπο στο τηλεφωνο...επιβεβαιώνω για ακομα 1 φορα το username & το password το οποιο ειναι όπως πάντα το τηλ της γραμμή μας.
και του εξηγω πως δεν παιρνω IP και την τρώμε στο authentication ενώ βάζω το σωστό κτλ...με βάζει σε αναμονη 2-3 φορες για να τρέξει τα "test" και κάποια στιγμή μου λέει "χμμμμμ το εχουμε ξαναδει αυτο καποιες φορες"
Μου λεει θα κάνουμε password reset απο την πλευρά μας και θα ξαναπεράσουμε το τηλ της γραμμής σαν password. Του απαντώ είναι ήδη αυτό και οτι δεν εχει νοημα μιας και ειναι σωστό το επιβεβαιώσαμε ποσες φορες και το άλλο το modem εξάλλου με αυτό μπαίνει. :Yawn:  Οχι μου λέει θα κάνω γιατι έτσι παίζει το έχουμε ξαναδεί..... Λοιπον τραβάει καπάκι το password reset και βάζει το τηλ και μένω κάγκελο καθώς πήρε κατευθειαν IP και ολα κομπλέ!!!! τον ευχαριστώ και κλείνω το τηλ.....τρελάθηκα μιλάμε....βάζω πάνω το modem της Wind μπαίνει κατευθείαν κ αυτό.....παω στο password σβήνω τελευταιο ψηφίο κατευθειαν authentication failed και no internet όπως αναμενώνοταν....προσθέτω το τελευταίο ψηφιο (το τηλ της γραμμής μου που λέγαμε) και μπαμ παίρνει IP πάλι...!!!! 
ε νταξ...τι να πω.....δεν το περιμενα καθολου αυτο..... :Wall:  :Boxing: 
...ενω λοιπον ξέρουμε ποιο ειναι το password και το βάζουμε σωστά & το modem της Wind παιζει με αυτό το password κ μόνο, εντούτις θέλει password reset απο την πλευρά της Wind......τρέχα γύρευε!!!
για φορα ακομα στη ζωή μας  :Razz: πέφτουμε σε κάποιο bug :Badmood: .
επίσης δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα απολυτως να αλλάξουμε στα υπόλοιπα settings, vlan ID 835 εχω και internet detection disable, μπορει ούτε αυτο να χρειάζεται. μονο vlan id & credentials ορίζουμε.
ας βάλω κ screenshots:




πάντως πλεόν μετα απο μήνες ειμαι 1 more happy owner  :Yahooooo: του ASUS DSL-AC68U και επιβεβαιώνω πως παιζει καμπάνα χωρις θέματα, εχω προχωρήσει στο configuration του να το κάνουμε τούμπανο :Very Happy:  :Smile:  :dance:  :adslgr: 
θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος απο εδω με Wind έχει το ιδιο και πάρει τηλ να του κάνουν με το ζόρι ενα password reset .... :Thinking: 

δεν ξέρω αν θέλει καμια αλλαγή στα VDSL settings...αν έχετε κάτι να προτείνεται...be my guest!  δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο μπορούν να βελτιωθούν τα line attenuation/ SNR κτλ...παντως disconnects και άλλα περίεργα εδω και 2 μέρες που εχω Uptime, δεν είχα. το μόνο που βλέπω ειναι 5 CRC errors στο upload....λίγο μεν αλλα μπορει με κανενα torrent να την έφαγε κάπου ..

ήδη βρήκα κάτι τραγικό βέβαια..για να κάνεις enable το QoS σου ζητάει:
Please note that your information will be collected by Trend Micro through AiProtection, Traffic analyzer, Apps analyzer, Adaptive QoS and web history.

έλεος...... :Shoot:  :Viking:

----------


## cca

Αυτό με το TrendMicro κλπ κλπ είναι δυστυχώς αναγκαστικό μια και για να δουλέψει σωστά το Adaptive QoS χρειάζεται βοήθεια απο τους Cloud Servers της TrendMicro και χρησιμοποιεί δική της τεχνολογία.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> *babis3g,ORIONAS21,jkoukos ....*
> λοιπον * βγήκε άκρη με το Timeout waiting for PADO packets* 
> 
> και του εξηγω πως δεν παιρνω IP και την τρώμε στο authentication ενώ βάζω το σωστό κτλ...με βάζει σε αναμονη 2-3 φορες για να τρέξει τα "test" και κάποια στιγμή μου λέει "χμμμμμ το εχουμε ξαναδει αυτο καποιες φορες"
> Μου λεει θα κάνουμε password reset απο την πλευρά μας και θα ξαναπεράσουμε το τηλ της γραμμής σαν password. 
> 
> θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος απο εδω με Wind έχει το ιδιο και πάρει τηλ να του κάνουν με το ζόρι ενα password reset ....
> 
> ήδη βρήκα κάτι τραγικό βέβαια..για να κάνεις enable το QoS σου ζητάει:
> Please note that your information will be collected by Trend Micro through AiProtection, Traffic analyzer, Apps analyzer, Adaptive QoS and web history.


Μπράβο!!
Επιτέλους! Έπεσες και σε άτομο που το είχε ξαναδεί το πρόβλημα, του έδωσες και την κατάλληλη πληροφορία (authentication failure) και το πρόβλημα σου λύθηκε!!!
Πιθανών οι πολλές προσπάθειες να είχαν κλειδώσει το account σου στον Radius και γιαυτό να μην έπαιζε...

Τεσπά τέλος καλά όλα καλά!!

----------


## soc

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Να ρωτήσω αν μπορούμε να κλείσουμε τελείως στο wi-fi τα 5 GHZ; επίσης παρατηρώ οτι συγχρονίζει πολύ χαμηλότερα από το speedport plus του ΟΤΕ..

----------


## afterglow

> Μπράβο!!
> Επιτέλους! Έπεσες και σε άτομο που το είχε ξαναδεί το πρόβλημα, του έδωσες και την κατάλληλη πληροφορία (authentication failure) και το πρόβλημα σου λύθηκε!!!
> Πιθανών οι πολλές προσπάθειες να είχαν κλειδώσει το account σου στον Radius και γιαυτό να μην έπαιζε...
> 
> Τεσπά τέλος καλά όλα καλά!!



όντως όλα καλα και πολυ χαίρομαι επιτελους για αυτό αλλα ρε guys.... πως ειχε κλειδωθεί όταν με το ZTE modem της Wind έπαιζει πάντα όπως περιέγραψα.....δε ξέρω...εδω σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά... αλλα anyway...αν μπορει καποιος που έχει θέμα  ίδιο και διαβάζει το topic ας δοκιμάσει κ αυτό.... :headscratch:

----------


## chrispe

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Να ρωτήσω αν μπορούμε να κλείσουμε τελείως στο wi-fi τα 5 GHZ;


φυσικά

----------


## soc

> φυσικά


Το πως δεν βρισκω ομως........Thanks

----------


## afterglow

advanced-wireless-professional, drop down menu 5Ghz και "enable radio"=NO κ εισαι έτοιμος.

----------


## soc

> advanced-wireless-professional, drop down menu 5Ghz και "enable radio"=NO κ εισαι έτοιμος.


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## petaloudaki

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω διαβάσει όσο μπορώ μέσα στο forum και η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω μπερδευτεί πλέον για το τι ακριβώς μπορεί να γίνει και τι όχι.

Έχω το εξής modem/router με 24 adsl της vodafone. 
Έχω κάνει αίτηση για vodafone vdsl 100 και θα μου στείλουν δικό τους (υποθέτω το h300s, γιατί αυτό βλέπω ότι στέλνουν τελευταία) και θα έχω VoIP.

Εάν πούμε ότι δεν χρειάζομαι την VoIP, έχει κάποιος τον χρόνο να μου πει τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να μπουν στο Asus για vodafone χωρίς να έχω το router της vodafone, γιατί οι περιπτώσεις και οι συνδυασμοί πάρα πολλοί και χάθηκα?
Εάν καποιος βέβαια έχει καταφέρει να έχει το h300s πρώτο για το VoIP και μετά το Αsus ως router και μπορεί ας το μοιραστεί αλλά από όσο έχω διαβάσει τουλάχιστον στο h300s της vodafone αυτό δεν γίνεται.

----------


## babis3g

> *babis3g,ORIONAS21,jkoukos ....*
> λοιπον * βγήκε άκρη με το Timeout waiting for PADO packets* 
> 
> (τουλάχιστον για τη δικιά μου αρχική περίπτωση)  υπενθυμίζω *Wind VDSL 50mbit*
> 
> ....
> Μου λεει θα κάνουμε password reset απο την πλευρά μας και θα ξαναπεράσουμε το τηλ της γραμμής σαν password. Του απαντώ είναι ήδη αυτό και οτι δεν εχει νοημα μιας και ειναι σωστό το επιβεβαιώσαμε ποσες φορες και το άλλο το modem εξάλλου με αυτό μπαίνει. Οχι μου λέει θα κάνω γιατι έτσι παίζει το έχουμε ξαναδεί..... Λοιπον τραβάει καπάκι το password reset και βάζει το τηλ και μένω κάγκελο καθώς πήρε κατευθειαν IP και ολα κομπλέ!!!! τον ευχαριστώ και κλείνω το τηλ.....τρελάθηκα μιλάμε....βάζω πάνω το modem της Wind μπαίνει κατευθείαν κ αυτό.....παω στο password σβήνω τελευταιο ψηφίο κατευθειαν authentication failed και no internet όπως αναμενώνοταν....προσθέτω το τελευταίο ψηφιο (το τηλ της γραμμής μου που λέγαμε) και μπαμ παίρνει IP πάλι...!!!! 
> ε νταξ...τι να πω.....δεν το περιμενα καθολου αυτο.....
> ...ενω λοιπον ξέρουμε ποιο ειναι το password και το βάζουμε σωστά & το modem της Wind παιζει με αυτό το password κ μόνο, εντούτις θέλει password reset απο την πλευρά της Wind......τρέχα γύρευε!!!
> για φορα ακομα στη ζωή μας πέφτουμε σε κάποιο bug.


ελα ειχα ψιλο κρυωμα και κατι δουλεεις, παροπλιζομαι σιγα σιγα και μπηκα τωρα ...

αλανι ο τεχνικος ... μιλαμε και σε περιπτωσεις εξωτερικο το γυριζαν πισω, ειχε ιδιο θεμα ... pado time outs ... δηλαδη παιζει πλεον και με username / pss του τηλεφωνικου αριθμου και αυτο που ετσειλε η wind ...  το ας το πω κανονικο με αριθμους και γραμμα τα? ή και με τα 2 ?

επισης σου εστειλαν αλλο καινουριο usernam / pss ή το παλιο που ειχες απο την αρχη?

τωρα δεν νομιζω να δεις διαφορα στο snr ... αυτο φαινεται θεμα authentication layer 3

----------


## afterglow

> ελα ειχα ψιλο κρυωμα και κατι δουλεεις, παροπλιζομαι σιγα σιγα και μπηκα τωρα ...
> 
> αλανι ο τεχνικος ... μιλαμε και σε περιπτωσεις εξωτερικο το γυριζαν πισω, ειχε ιδιο θεμα ... pado time outs ... δηλαδη παιζει πλεον και με username / pss του τηλεφωνικου αριθμου και αυτο που ετσειλε η wind ...  το ας το πω κανονικο με αριθμους και γραμμα τα? ή και με τα 2 ?
> 
> επισης σου εστειλαν αλλο καινουριο usernam / pss ή το παλιο που ειχες απο την αρχη?
> 
> τωρα δεν νομιζω να δεις διαφορα στο snr ... αυτο φαινεται θεμα authentication layer 3


ναι Μπάμπη και το modem της Wind αλλα και το asus παίζουν κανονικά με το αρχικά user/pass (τηλεφωνικός αριθμός μόνο-δεν έχει γράμματα στο password) που δίνει η Wind. όπως περιέγραψα password reset κάνανε με το ίδιο password που έχω απο την αρχή που έκανα την σύνδεση.  :Cool:

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω, η asus λεει σε pado time outs οτι φταιει κατι sto dslam ... αλλα απο την αλλη σε μερικους το modem παροχου και επισης αλλων κατασκευαστων παιζει οκ (τουλαχιστον σε αλλες περιπτωσεις)
Πιστυεω με την παρροδο του χρονου να μην πειραξουν κατι στο dslam (ολο και κατι πειραζουν με την παροδο του χρονου) ... αν ναι μαλλον ξερεις πλεον τι μπορει να φταιει
Επλιζω να βοηθησει καποιον και να ειναι ιδια πειπτωση ...τουλαχιστον αυτο με το τηλεφωνικο αριθμο σαν username φιανεται υποσχομενο σε οσους εχουν θεμα

ευχαριστουμε  :Smile:

----------


## afterglow

> Ευχαριστω, η asus λεει σε pado time outs οτι φταιει κατι sto dslam ... αλλα απο την αλλη σε μερικους το modem παροχου και επισης αλλων κατασκευαστων παιζει οκ (τουλαχιστον σε αλλες περιπτωσεις)
> Πιστυεω με την παρροδο του χρονου να μην πειραξουν κατι στο dslam (ολο και κατι πειραζουν με την παροδο του χρονου) ... αν ναι μαλλον ξερεις πλεον τι μπορει να φταιει
> Επλιζω να βοηθησει καποιον και να ειναι ιδια πειπτωση ...τουλαχιστον αυτο με το τηλεφωνικο αριθμο σαν username φιανεται υποσχομενο σε οσους εχουν θεμα
> 
> ευχαριστουμε


οπα κάτσε....εγω εχω ενα username της μορφής onomateponimo_noumera@tellas.gr & password το τηλ αριθμο οπως ειπαμε..
παίζει κ με username να βάλω το τηλ αριθμό?

----------


## babis3g

οχι καταλαβα εγω λαθος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αυτο που λες σιγουρα παιζει

----------


## jimidero

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα έκανα από 30 σε 50 ΟΤΕ vdsl, αλλά βλέπω μόνο 31 πήγα. Ενώ max rate έχω 40 δεν μου τα πιάνει. Έχει τύχει και σε κάποιον άλλον?

----------


## jmakro

Ειχε σε μενα αλλα μου αλλαξαν ζεύγος και έφτιαξε.
Βάλε κανα screenshot να δουμε απο στατιστικά.

----------


## jimidero

Το ανέβασα!

----------


## jmakro

> Το ανέβασα!


Τσεκαρε εσωτερικη εγκατασταση το μοντεμ στη πρωτη τηλεφωνικη πριζα χωρις να εχεις αλλε πριζες τηλεφωνικες συνδεδεμενες πανω και αν τα εχεις κανει ολα αυτα δηλωσε βλαβη να το κοιταξουν και να μετρησουν ποσο πιανεις στο κουτι που ερχεται το καλωδιο του οτε στο σπιτι.
Με το υπαρχον line attenuation  επρεπε να εισαι 47-48 η και 50.
Βαλε και ρυθμισεις dsl.

----------


## jimidero

Θα τσεκαρεω αυτό που λες. Κάτι άλλο δεν έχω σε άλλη πρίζα,είναι η πρώτη αλλά δίνει και σε άλλες δύο από το μπουάτ. Θα απομονώσω να πηγαίνει μόνο στο μόντεμ. Από ρυθμίσεις να πειράξω κάτι?

----------


## jmakro

Απομόνωσε τις πρίζες πρώτα να δεις πως θα πάει και μετα δήλωσε(αν δε φτιαξει) βλαβη να ερθει τεχνικός να τσεκάρει ποσο πιάνεις στο κουτί και ανάλογα πράττεις.
Βαλε και annex B αλλα δε νομιζω ν αλλαξει κατι.

----------


## jimidero

> Απομόνωσε τις πρίζες πρώτα να δεις πως θα πάει και μετα δήλωσε(αν δε φτιαξει) βλαβη να ερθει τεχνικός να τσεκάρει ποσο πιάνεις στο κουτί και ανάλογα πράττεις.
> Βαλε και annex B αλλα δε νομιζω ν αλλαξει κατι.


Οκ ευχαριστώ. Θα το τσεκαρω και ελπίζω να είναι από αυτό. Δηλαδή από θέμα θορυβου κτλ είμαι εντάξει? Απόσταση?

----------


## jmakro

απο αποσταση είσαι οριακα αλλα αν πειραξεις snr θα πιασεις 49999.
Κάνε τον ελεγχο σου πρώτα και θα τα δουμε αργότερα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## jimidero

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ. Θα τσεκαρω και ενημερώνω

----------


## babis3g

του παροχου ποση ταχυτητα πιανει?

----------


## jimidero

Δεν το έβαλα να δοκιμάσω. Θα το τεσταρω και αυτό μόλις αλλάξω τα καλώδια. Πάντως και το fritz που δοκίμασα τα ίδια μου έβγαλε. 31. Έγραφε πάνω ταχύτητα παρόχου 50000/5000 αλλά συγχρονιζε στα 31 οπότε υποθέτω στα ίδια θα δείχνει.

----------


## PROMI

Καλημέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω οι κεραίες του Asus Rt-AC86U είναι ίδιες με το DSL AC86U ή όχι??

----------


## babis3g

θα προσπαθησω να μαθω, αλλα απο δευτερα και μετα που θα ανοιξουν ξανα το γραφειο

----------


## soc

Καλησπέρα. Κάποιο καινούργιο firmware αναμένεται η όχι; Ο babis3g κάτι θα ξέρει.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω οι κεραίες του Asus Rt-AC86U είναι ίδιες με το DSL AC86U ή όχι??





> θα προσπαθησω να μαθω, αλλα απο δευτερα και μετα που θα ανοιξουν ξανα το γραφειο


μου παντησαν οτι ειναι διαφορετικες λογο διαφορετικων hardware, δεν μου ειπαν ποσα db γιατι εγω μιλαω με την dsl team και οχι την rt οποτε δεν μου ειπαν τα db του rt μοντελου, υπολογιζε γυρω στα 3 για το dsl μοντελο

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα. Κάποιο καινούργιο firmware αναμένεται η όχι; Ο babis3g κάτι θα ξέρει.


μολις απαντησαν ... το επομενο θα ειναι περιπου (estimate time) τελη Μαρτιου

----------


## PROMI

Τελικα σημερα πηγα κ το πηρα το dsl AC86U Οποτε θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας.Σορρυ που θα σας κουρασω
2)Τι αναβαμθησεις πρεπει να κανω για ADSL της Wind?

- - - Updated - - -

Το βρήκα αυτό που έψαχνα αλλά τι ρυθμίσεις να κάνω??Wind Adsl2+

----------


## jimidero

> απο αποσταση είσαι οριακα αλλα αν πειραξεις snr θα πιασεις 49999.
> Κάνε τον ελεγχο σου πρώτα και θα τα δουμε αργότερα τα υπόλοιπα.


Επαναφέρω πάλι το θέμα. Έβαλα τελικά καλώδιο απευθείας στο μπουάτ στον τοίχο και απλά κέρδισα 5-6mbps. Του παρόχου τα ίδια και λίγο λιγότερο. Καμία ιδέα για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση εκτός από το να φωνάξω ΟΤΕ?

- - - Updated - - -

Screenshots

----------


## jmakro

> Επαναφέρω πάλι το θέμα. Έβαλα τελικά καλώδιο απευθείας στο μπουάτ στον τοίχο και απλά κέρδισα 5-6mbps. Του παρόχου τα ίδια και λίγο λιγότερο. Καμία ιδέα για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση εκτός από το να φωνάξω ΟΤΕ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Screenshots


Εφόσον εχεις αποσυνδεσει ολες τις πρίζες και το εχεις βαλει μονο του και δείχνει αυτα καλεσε τεχνικό να σου μετρησει ποσο πιανεις εκει που έρχεται τι καλωδιο του οτε.
Εκει λογικα θα φανεί αν φταις εσυ απο εγκαταση ή αυτοί απο καποιο ελαττωματικο ζεύγος.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Επαναφέρω πάλι το θέμα.


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να παίξεις με το profile και με το Vectoring στις ρυθμίσεις του DLS;

----------


## jimidero

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει να παίξεις με το profile και με το Vectoring στις ρυθμίσεις του DLS;


Ποιες ρυθμίσεις εννοείς?

- - - Updated - - -




> Εφόσον εχεις αποσυνδεσει ολες τις πρίζες και το εχεις βαλει μονο του και δείχνει αυτα καλεσε τεχνικό να σου μετρησει ποσο πιανεις εκει που έρχεται τι καλωδιο του οτε.
> Εκει λογικα θα φανεί αν φταις εσυ απο εγκαταση ή αυτοί απο καποιο ελαττωματικο ζεύγος.


Βασικά το δήλωσα βλάβη και αναμένω. Δεν πιστεύω να αλλάξει κάτι προσωπικά. Ίσως είναι η απόσταση. Πάντως το snr δεν πειράζετε. Ότι και να βάλω μένει ίδιο. Και σε ADSL όταν είχα πάλι δεν άλλαζε.

----------


## jmakro

οπότε σ εχουν σε κλειδωμένο προφίλ αν δε σου αλλάζει. Περίμενε τεχνικό και θα λυθουν λογικά ολα. Πάρε ενα τηλεφωνο παλι και ρωτα τους στην τεχνική υποστήριξη εαν σ εχουν σε κλειδωμένο προφιλ να σε ξεκειδωσουν.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Ποιες ρυθμίσεις εννοείς?


Αναφέρομαι σε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις:



Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το profile σε 30a, το ΑΝΝΕΧ να είναι καρφωτά στο B και ρύθμισε το RX AGC σε High Performance.
Επίσης τα Vectoring να είναι όπως στην εικόνα.

----------


## jimidero

> Αναφέρομαι σε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις:
> 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το profile σε 30a, το ΑΝΝΕΧ να είναι καρφωτά στο B και ρύθμισε το RX AGC σε High Performance.
> Επίσης τα Vectoring να είναι όπως στην εικόνα.



Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις πληροφορίες. Τελικά σήμερα ήρθε ο υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ. Καλός και συνεννοήσιμος άνθρωπος. Μου μέτρησε τη δική τους γραμμή μέχρι έξω από το σπίτι και έφερνε μου είπε 45. Λόγω απόστασης παραπάνω μου είπε δε μπορεί να έρθει. Μετρήσαμε μέσα και έφερνε 36. Άρα μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξω καλώδιο.

----------


## jmakro

οποτε αμα πιασεις 44-45 σπιτι μετα με το πειραγμα SNR θα 50αριζεις

----------


## jimidero

> οποτε αμα πιασεις 44-45 σπιτι μετα με το πειραγμα SNR θα 50αριζεις


Αν μου το ξεκλειδώσουν! Αυτό από το 13888 τεχνική υποστήριξη γίνεται?

----------


## jmakro

Μαλλον είναι ξεκλειδωμενο. Αμα του κάνεις restart κανα δυο φορές συγχρονιζει στα ιδια νουμερα?

----------


## jimidero

Ναι πάνω κάτω στα ίδια. Βασικά ότι και να πειράξω από ότι κατάλαβα στα ίδια κουμπώνει.

----------


## jmakro

Φτιάξε οταν μπορέσεις το καλώδιο σου και το βλέπουμε μετά αυτό ρυθμίσεις κτλ.
Πέρνεις τηλ το 13888 internet και τους ρωτας αν σ εχουν κλειδωμένο προφίλ. Αν σ έχουν σ ξεκλειδώνουν άμεσα στο λεπτό αν όχι αλλάζεις καλώδιο και μετα θα δούμε με snr πείραγμα.

----------


## jimidero

> Φτιάξε οταν μπορέσεις το καλώδιο σου και το βλέπουμε μετά αυτό ρυθμίσεις κτλ.
> Πέρνεις τηλ το 13888 internet και τους ρωτας αν σ εχουν κλειδωμένο προφίλ. Αν σ έχουν σ ξεκλειδώνουν άμεσα στο λεπτό αν όχι αλλάζεις καλώδιο και μετα θα δούμε με snr πείραγμα.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μόλις αλλάξω το καλώδιο επανέρχομαι. Απλό UTP να βάλω καλύτερα?

----------


## jmakro

Συνήθως βάζουν pet τηλεφωνικό εξωτερικού  χώρου.

----------


## jimidero

Μπήκα το είδα και στο άλλο νήμα που μιλάει για καλώδια. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jmakro

Eπιτελους μπήκαμε και εμείς σε καμπίνα!! Αναμονή διαθεσιμότητας 100αρας :Respekt:  :Worthy: 
Πάντως έπρεπε να βάλω ρύθμιση g vector enabled για συγχρονισμό.

----------


## FrankyGR

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Εδώ και κάνα μήνα μου συμβαίνει το εξής πολύ περίεργο. Κάθε ημέρα γύρω στις 09:30 - 10:00 μου πέφτει η σύνδεση για κάνα δίλεπτο.
Τους πήρα τηλ. αλλά μου είπαν ότι κάτι άλλαξαν αλλά πάλι το ίδιο συμβαίνει.
Εδώ είναι το Log (από 1η Φεβρουαρίου έχει και πιο πριν τα ίδια) :




> Feb  1 09:48:44 DSL: Link up -> down
> Feb  1 09:48:54 WAN Connection: Ethernet link down.
> Feb  1 09:48:55 nat: apply redirect rules
> Feb  1 09:49:16 pppd[374]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
> Feb  1 09:49:22 pppd[374]: Connection terminated.
> Feb  1 09:49:22 pppd[374]: Modem hangup
> Feb  1 09:50:07 pppd[374]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
> Feb  1 09:50:14 DSL: Link down -> up
> Feb  1 09:50:18 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
> ...


Ξέρει κανείς τι στον κόρακα συμβαίνει ?

----------


## user024

Υποψιάζεσαι πως μπορεί να φταίει το modem/router;
Το γράφω αυτό γιατί πιθανολογώ πως αλλού βρίσκεται το ζήτημα και σκέφτομαι πως σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα/θέμα θα διάβαζαν για το φαινόμενο περισσότεροι και να είχες καλύτερη ανταπόκριση/feedback σχετικά.

----------


## FrankyGR

> Υποψιάζεσαι πως μπορεί να φταίει το modem/router;
> Το γράφω αυτό γιατί πιθανολογώ πως αλλού βρίσκεται το ζήτημα και σκέφτομαι πως σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα/θέμα θα διάβαζαν για το φαινόμενο περισσότεροι και να είχες καλύτερη ανταπόκριση/feedback σχετικά.


Το έβαλα εδώ γιατί είναι το νήμα του συγκεκριμένου router....

----------


## babis3g

> Eπιτελους μπήκαμε και εμείς σε καμπίνα!! Αναμονή διαθεσιμότητας 100αρας
> Πάντως έπρεπε να βάλω ρύθμιση g vector enabled για συγχρονισμό.


ελα με καλο καλες ταχυτητες, αναμενω να δω αν κανεις καινουρια συνδεση πως θα παει η γραμμη

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Εδώ και κάνα μήνα μου συμβαίνει το εξής πολύ περίεργο. Κάθε ημέρα γύρω στις 09:30 - 10:00 μου πέφτει η σύνδεση για κάνα δίλεπτο.
> Τους πήρα τηλ. αλλά μου είπαν ότι κάτι άλλαξαν αλλά πάλι το ίδιο συμβαίνει.
> Εδώ είναι το Log (από 1η Φεβρουαρίου έχει και πιο πριν τα ίδια) :
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι στον κόρακα συμβαίνει ?


Μαλλον σου χανει ip με μια γρηγορη ματια ... στο wan > internet connection βαλε pppoe / llc και στο internet detection βαλε στο disable

----------


## afterglow

παρατηρεί κανεις πολλα DNS requests απο το modem προς το  dns.msftncsi.com ?

εγω ναι...  :Clap:  :Razz: απλα δεν εχω κατσει να κανω οτι λενε κατι τύποι στα παρακατω thread. δεν ειχα το χρονο να το πολυψάξω ...yet...

https://www.snbforums.com/threads/co...t-ac66u.35367/
https://discourse.pi-hole.net/t/exce...ftncsi-com/556

----------


## petaloudaki

Καλησπέρα,

κάτοχος και εγώ του asus, μόλις πήγα σε VDSL Vodafone 100. Προς το παρόν έχω κανονικά ίντερνετ με το σάπιο h300s της vodafone.

Έχει κάποιος τον χρόνο να μου πει τι ρυθμίσεις να βάλω στο ASUS ώστε να έχω ιντερνετ? Τηλέφωνο δεν με ενδιαφέρει (είναι VOIP), δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω.

----------


## jmakro

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> κάτοχος και εγώ του asus, μόλις πήγα σε VDSL Vodafone 100. Προς το παρόν έχω κανονικά ίντερνετ με το σάπιο h300s της vodafone.
> 
> Έχει κάποιος τον χρόνο να μου πει τι ρυθμίσεις να βάλω στο ASUS ώστε να έχω ιντερνετ? Τηλέφωνο δεν με ενδιαφέρει (είναι VOIP), δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω.


Δοκιμασε αυτα σε πρωτη φαση.

----------


## petaloudaki

Αρχικά σε ευχαριστώ.
Τα έκανα και μου λέει Your ISP's DHCP does not function properly. Το λαμπάκι του DSL ανάβει σταθερά.
Στην παρακάτω εικόνα τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω?

----------


## jmakro

> Αρχικά σε ευχαριστώ.
> Τα έκανα και μου λέει Your ISP's DHCP does not function properly. Το λαμπάκι του DSL ανάβει σταθερά.
> Στην παρακάτω εικόνα τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201473


Εκεί που γράφει automatic IP βάζεις PPPoe μετα πας και βάζεις το username και password της γραμμής σου.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης μπορείς ν ακολουθήσεις τον wizard setup για αρχή  να δεις αν θα παίξει.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## petaloudaki

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σου!!
Δούλεψε άψογα με τις ρυθμίσεις που μου έδωσες!

----------


## jmakro

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σου!!
> Δούλεψε άψογα με τις ρυθμίσεις που μου έδωσες!


Bαλε εαν θελεις και ενα screenshot  με το dsl log  να δουμε συγχρονισμο!

- - - Updated - - -

Να σαι καλα οσο μπορουμε βοηθαμε!!

----------


## petaloudaki

Από συγχρονισμό είμαι τέλεια.. για τα υπόλοιπα είμαι λίγο άσχετος.  :Smile:

----------


## liofagos

Καλημέρα παιδιά..
Να ρωτήσω...έχω 2μερες που μπήκα στην COSMOTE vdsl50, ερχόμενος από WIND vdsl50.
Για να ειμαι σε fast path πρέπει να είναι κ το download +upload fastpath ή μόνο το upload όπως φαίνεται στις ρυθμίσεις(φωτό);
Επίσης μου είχαν πει ότι το τηλ θα είναι voIP, αλλά το έχω με σπλιτερ πριν το ASUS(όπως wind) κ δουλεύει κανονικά...να υποθέσω ότι δεν είναι voIP σωστά;αν γίνει voIP θα πρέπει να βάλω το ρουτερ της COSMOTE?
Ή μπορώ να έχω voIP κ με αυτό το ρουτερ;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο σας!

----------


## babis3g

Κανονικα πρεπει να να ειναι και τα 2 σε fast path .. αλλα μαλλον με τα καινουρια dslam & τεχνολογιες καποιο profile εχουν που βαζει μονο του το downstream / upstream οπως χρειαστει

Ναι αν βαλουν voip θα θελεις αυτες τις ρυθμισεις
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

----------


## tsomakos

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Ψάχνω να βρω ένα mini UPS με DC output ίδιο (19V - 1,75A) ή και παραπάνω (19V/24V - 2A) με το DC input που έχει το DSL-AC68U αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει κάτι ακόμα.
Ιδανικά, με μία normal αυτονομία (2-4 ώρες) για τα δεδομένα του mini UPS σαν concept.
Έχει κανείς από εσάς χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι τέτοιο ή έχει να προτείνει κάποια εναλλακτική λύση σε παρόμοιο μέγεθος συσκευής?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## grigoris_a

Στο power ξέρει κανείς γιατί μπορεί να δείχνει μόνιμα 0;;;

----------


## progkas

Καλημέρα. Εϊμαι νέος στο forum (το οποίο κατακλύζεται από πλήθος πληροφοριών, που μου φαίνονται "κινέζικα"). Μόλις αγόρασα το Asus DSL68U, θέλοντας ουσιαστικά να αναβαθμίσω το wifi στο σπίτι μου. Έχω σύνδεση ΟΤΕ VDSL50. Καθ'ότι άσχετος, τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω το τηλέφωνο. Επίσης, ο λόγος που πήρα το modem - router (αντί του απλού router) είναι ακριβώς επείδη δε γνωρίζω σχεδόν τίποτα για τα δίκτυα και ήθελα να αποφύγω τη λύση να κάνω bridge με το μόντεμ του ΟΤΕ. Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα ήταν πολύτιμη. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jmakro

> Καλημέρα. Εϊμαι νέος στο forum (το οποίο κατακλύζεται από πλήθος πληροφοριών, που μου φαίνονται "κινέζικα"). Μόλις αγόρασα το Asus DSL68U, θέλοντας ουσιαστικά να αναβαθμίσω το wifi στο σπίτι μου. Έχω σύνδεση ΟΤΕ VDSL50. Καθ'ότι άσχετος, τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω το τηλέφωνο. Επίσης, ο λόγος που πήρα το modem - router (αντί του απλού router) είναι ακριβώς επείδη δε γνωρίζω σχεδόν τίποτα για τα δίκτυα και ήθελα να αποφύγω τη λύση να κάνω bridge με το μόντεμ του ΟΤΕ. Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα ήταν πολύτιμη. Σας ευχαριστώ.


 δες εδω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

- - - Updated - - -

Κανονικά έπρεπε να παρεις το Asus DSL-AC68VG  που εχει να βαλεις και τηλεφωνια.

----------


## progkas

Πριν λίγο γύρισα από τη δουλειά και έκανα ό,τι έγραφες..σε 10' είχα τηλέφωνο.. δεν έχω λόγια να σ ευχαριστήσω!!!

----------


## babis3g

Nεο λογισμικο DSL-AC68U firmware *v3.0.0.4.384_56087* 
Στο support site & συντομα στο live update server

https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLA...Desk_Download/

*Spoiler:*





ASUS DSL-AC68U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.384_56087 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
Security Fixes and Improvements:
- Fixed CVE-2004-0789 (DNS Response Flooding) vulnerability
- Updated OpenSSL to 1.0.2q
- Improved HTTPS of HTTP server
- Fixed httpd:
* CVE-2018-17021, XSS in appGet.cgi
* CVE-2018-17022, buffer overflow in ej_select_list
* DoS in blocking_request.cgi
* Reflected Cross-Site Scripting via appGet.cgi
* Missing Cross-Site Request Forgery Protection on appGet.cgi
* Command Injection via load_script Hook in appGet.cgi
* Uncontrolled Format String via nvram_match Family in appGet.cgi
* Stack Buffer Overflow via delete_sharedfolder() in appGet.cgi

New features:
- Support UTF8 SSID.
- Support Let's Encrypt.
- Added USB3.0/2.0 mode in Advanced Settings -> Administration -> USB Setting

DSL:
- DSL firmware updated: v1.0.4.7.
- Fixed WAN not be executed correctly in some cases. e.g. G.Vectoring + G.INP.
- Changed to VDSL PTM mode by default.
- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated,
Added Turkey ISP, D-Smart Net
Added Turkey ISP, Turkcell Superonline
Added Turkey ISP, Doping

Bug Fixes and Improvements:
- Fixed AiMesh related issues.
- Fixed TrendMicro module issues.
- Fixed SIP Pass-through issue.
- Fixed 2TB partition(or bigger) was generated by the newest Win10 cannot be mounted.
- Added Live Update in QIS.
- Fixed TrendMicro functions not work with DSL-AC68R.
- Fixed OpenVPN client password with special character %.

----------


## Mormnak

> Nεο λογισμικο DSL-AC68U firmware *v3.0.0.4.384_56087* 
> Στο support site & συντομα στο live update server
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLA...Desk_Download/


Το πήρα και θα το φλασάρω μέσα στο Σ/Κ...  :Clap:  babis3g  :Respekt:   :Worthy: 

- - - Updated - - -

Οκ το έκανα σήμερα το upgrade του firmware....έβαλα και το Speedport Plus παραδίπλα...


*Spoiler:*

----------


## jim1900dz

"Reminder: The System time zone is different from your locale setting."
Πάλι μου έβγαλε αυτό το μήνυμα άν και ρυθμισμένο το ρούτερ στο administration>system στην 4η εβδομάδα του μαρτίου.....
οπότε το ασύρματο σβήνει αλλού....

----------


## Mormnak

Και σε εμένα το ίδιο μου βγάζει ...αλλά δεν το έχω κοιτάξει να το σετάρω για να έρθει στα ίσια του... :Embarassed:

----------


## timiman

Βάλτε το στην 5η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου κι στην 5η του Οκτωβρίου.

----------


## Mormnak

> Βάλτε το στην 5η εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου κι στην 5η του Οκτωβρίου.


και πάλι το ίδιο μου εμφαίζει και στην 5η εβδομάδα....

----------


## user024

Το γράφω επειδή καμιά φορά αφαιρούμαστε:
Πάτησες Apply;

Edit:
Για να αναφέρω κάτι άσχετο, με το που έκανα update, έψαχνα να βρω γιατί απενεργοποιήθηκε το WAN.
Για την ακρίβεια, γιατί δεν επανενεργοποιήθηκε μετά το update.
Εκτός αυτού, βρίσκω λίγο αφηρημένο το μήνυμα "κάντε επανεκκίνηση στη συσκευή" στο τέλος της αναβάθμισης, χωρίς να επισημαίνει αν αυτή είναι καλύτερο να γίνει από το μενού, με διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας ή αν είναι πρακτικά αδιάφορο.

----------


## user024

Φαίνεται πως υπάρχουν (ραγδαίες) εξελίξεις στο πεδίο του Merlin custom firmware για το modem/router.

----------


## chrispe

ε δώσε κανα λινκ να διαβάσουμε κι εμεις

----------


## jim1900dz

> Φαίνεται πως υπάρχουν (ραγδαίες) εξελίξεις στο πεδίο του Merlin custom firmware για το modem/router.


Γίνε πιό σαφής. Στην ιστοσελίδα δεν βλέπω κάτι.

----------


## user024

https://www.snbforums.com/threads/fi...u.48702/page-5

Σε αυτό το θέμα το διάβαζα.

----------


## stefanos_79

Γεια χαρά μετά το νέο firmware παρατηρώ ένα νεο log που δεν το εχω ξαναδει σε προηγούμενα firmwares..Καμία ιδέα?



```
Apr  6 21:05:00 acsd: scan in progress ...
Apr  6 21:05:01 acsd: scan in progress ...
Apr  6 21:05:01 acsd: selected channel spec: 0x1008 (8)
Apr  6 21:05:01 acsd: Adjusted channel spec: 0x1008 (8)
Apr  6 21:05:01 acsd: selected channel spec: 0x1008 (8)
```

----------


## jmakro

Έριξα παραγγελία σ αυτο επειδη μου αρεσε χωρις να εχω καποιο προβλημα με θερμοκρασιες 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/328652...g1555925217688

----------


## ahgraf

Καλησπέρα
έχω Forthnet VDSL 50 και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router της ASUS. Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του;
Ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα
> έχω Forthnet VDSL 50 και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router της ASUS. Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του;
> Ευχαριστώ



Καλησπέρα babis3g
μήπως μπορείς να βοηθήσεις στο παραπάνω ερώτημα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikkos78

σε forthnet vdsl απ όσο ξέρω, δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα. το είχα και το έδωσα σε φίλο με forthnet vdsl 50

----------


## ahgraf

Ευχαριστώ nikkos78
Απότι βλέπω στο προφίλ σου έχεις το VR600;
Επειδή είμαι μεταξύ του ASUS και του VR900 ποιό είναι καλύτερο;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikkos78

το asus δεν θα το άλλαζα, αλλά όταν έβαλα ote vdsl δε μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει στη γραμμή και κατέληξα σε tp link επειδή ήξερα ότι θα δουλέψει στα σίγουρα. Ευχαριστημένος έμεινα και από το VR600, απο επιδόσεις και wifi και τα 2 είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα, αλλά το Asus έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες για "πειράγματα" στις ρυθμίσεις. Το TP Link είναι περισσότερο άμπαλος-friendly  :Smile:

----------


## ahgraf

Ευχαριστώ nikkos78
Από τη Nova μου είπαν να βάλω ρυθμίσεις για ΟΤΕ (VLAN ID 835) μιας και συνδέομαι σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ

----------


## Pipis71

> Ευχαριστώ nikkos78
> Από τη Nova μου είπαν να βάλω ρυθμίσεις για ΟΤΕ (VLAN ID 835) μιας και συνδέομαι σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ


Ναι ακριβώς.Έτσι θα παίξει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.Το ρούτερ είναι κορυφή,το έχω σαν modem μόνο εδω και λίγο καιρό,γιατί πρόσθεσα ρούτερ και ασύρματο access point ανεξάρτητα,αλλά όσο το είχα all in one ήταν κορυφή.

----------


## ahgraf

> Ναι ακριβώς.Έτσι θα παίξει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.Το ρούτερ είναι κορυφή,το έχω σαν modem μόνο εδω και λίγο καιρό,γιατί πρόσθεσα ρούτερ και ασύρματο access point ανεξάρτητα,αλλά όσο το είχα all in one ήταν κορυφή.


Ευχαριστώ Pipis71
Ποιόν ρούτερ έβαλες;

----------


## Pipis71

Ubiquiti EdgeRouter X ER-X για ενσύρματη διανομή,και Ubiquiti airCube AC για ασύρματη.Το έκανα για να έχω Α+ Bufferbloat και έχω πλέον πάντα Α+,και μηδενικό σχεδόν lag.Κατεβάζω απο QBittorent και παίζουν 2 pc ταυτόχρονα multiplayer games χωρίς καθόλου lag.Και όλα αυτά με πολύ μικρή και εύκολη παραμετροποίηση.Δίνεις κάτι παραπάνω αλλά ξενοιάζεις,εαν παίζεις multiplayer games.

----------


## pagratios

Σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω το draytek vigor2760delight με αυτό. Αξίζει η αλλαγή? 

Όσο αφορά το wifi νομίζω σίγουρα. Δεν έχω vdsl ακόμα λόγο περιοχής και με adsl Wind είμαι στα 5/0,8 (κλαίω).

Στο σπίτι έχω ένα NAS, 2 pc και 2 rpi με kodi. Εκτός από το 1 pc είναι όλα ασύρματα, ωστόσο σε λίγο και το 1 rpi και πιθανόν και το 2ο pc θα είναι με Ethernet.


Αν πιστεύεται ότι μπορεί κάτι άλλο να με καλύψει να το γράψετε. Κοιτούσα και το DSL-AC88U αλλά νομίζω μεγάλο σε μέγεθος

----------


## nikolai

Και ξαφνικά εχθές κατά τις 23.30 το netflix μου δείχνει το μεσαίο δάκτυλο. Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; DSL αναβοσβήνει στο ASUS... Το παράτησα και έπεσα για ύπνο. Το πρωί τηλέφωνο στην COSMOTE. Τα κλασσικά βγάλε βάλε κάνε... το δήλωσαν βλάβη. Με το Speedport δουλεύει κανονικά, με το ASUS pado timeout. Έμπλεξα!

----------


## afterglow

> Και ξαφνικά εχθές κατά τις 23.30 το netflix μου δείχνει το μεσαίο δάκτυλο. Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; DSL αναβοσβήνει στο ASUS... Το παράτησα και έπεσα για ύπνο. Το πρωί τηλέφωνο στην COSMOTE. Τα κλασσικά βγάλε βάλε κάνε... το δήλωσαν βλάβη. Με το Speedport δουλεύει κανονικά, με το ASUS pado timeout. Έμπλεξα!



για δες το post μου https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post6521559 λίγο πιο πισω μιας και ταλαιπωρήθηκα πολύ με το timeout waiting for pado packets αλλα τελικά βρήκαμε άκρη τι έφταιγε, κατα την περίπτωση μου έστω.

----------


## antobaris

Συνδρομητής στη NOVA και κάτοχος του Asus dsl-ac68u. Το αγόρασα πριν περίπου 4 μήνες όταν έκανα αίτηση για upgrade από adsl 24 σε vdsl vtu 50.
Με τη βοήθεια του forum συνδέθηκα εύκολα και ενεργοποίησα και το AiCloud 2.0 (μόνο την υπηρεσία Smart Access) ώστε να έχω τη δυνατότητα σε περιβάλλον wi fi (γραφείο) να κάνω connect με το NAS της WD PR4100 και εν συνεχεία streaming σε wireless wi fi portable ηχείο.
*ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ NOVA :*
Η αρχική σύνδεση ήταν 37 down / 4,9 up. Με αστάθεια και αποσυνδέσεις. Μετά από παράπονα ήρθε τεχνικός και επιβεβαιώσε τα στοιχεία λέγοντας ότι είμαι άτυχος (!) γιατί μόνο αν η σύνδεση είναι κάτω από 35 down μπορεί να δοθεί ως βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.
Επειδή οι αποσυνδέσεις μειώθηκαν αποφάσισα να ζήσω με αυτά τα δεδομένα...Ως ότου ξαφικά πριν από ένα μήνα η ταχύτητα καρφώθηκε στα 42 down !!. 
Αυτό κράτησε για περίπου 3 εβδομάδες και ξαφνικά μετά από μεγάλο σερί αποσυνδέσεων η ταχύτητα διαμορφώθηκε στα 32 down με μεγάλη αστάθεια στη γραμμή. (το ρούτερ έβγαζε κίτρινο θαυμαστικό και ως αιτιολογία ανέφερε αστάθεια στη σύνδεση-εποικοινωνήστε με asus)
Ξανά ο τεχνικός της NOVA, μέτρηση στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και η ταχύτητα 32 down. Δόθηκε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ (17/4)
*Και από Μεγάλη Τετάρτη 24/4 ώρα 09.00 το πρωί σταματησε να λειτουργεί ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ & ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.* 
8 τηλ. επικοινωνίες με το 13731 για να αποσπάσω την πληροφορία ότι ο ΟΤΕ επιδιόρθωσε τη βλάβη και πλέον ήταν δική τους ευθύνη να προχωρήσουν σε ενέργειες.
*Η ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ & ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΑ 30/4 !!!*
Με ταχύτητες πλέον 49 down / 4,9 up.
Έγιναν φυσικά οι σχετικές καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ & στο Συνήγορο Καταναλωτή  και η απόφασή μου να αλλάξω πάροχο άμεσα ήταν επιβεβλημένη.
Απευθύνθηκα στη WIND όπου με πληροφόρησαν ότι είναι διαθέσιμη 100αρα σύνδεση (περιοχή Καλλιθέα) την οποία και επέλεξα και περιμένω για την ενεργοποίηση.

- Δεν ξεκαθαρίστηκε αν θα έχω και voip. Μπορώ να το αρνηθώ ;
- Αν δεν υπάρχει voip το συγκεκριμένο Asus dsl-ac68u *μπορεί να καλύψει τις απαιτήσεις ως η κύρια συσκευή modem/router ;*  (και να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου το Modem της Wind)
- Σε περίπτωση voip μπορώ να διατηρήσω το Asus dsl-ac68u για ιντερνετ και το Modem της Wind (αύριο θα μάθω τι μοντέλο θα μου παραδώσουν) για voip ;
- Αν δεν δίνονται οι κωδικοί voip έχει κανένα νόημα η αγορά των νεώτερων μοντέλων της Asus ; (ac68vg ή ac87vg) ή του FRITZBOX 7590 ως εναλλακτική 
*Πάμε σε υποχρεωτική χρήση modem των παρόχων ;*  :Evil:

----------


## nikolai

> για δες το post μου https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post6521559 λίγο πιο πισω μιας και ταλαιπωρήθηκα πολύ με το timeout waiting for pado packets αλλα τελικά βρήκαμε άκρη τι έφταιγε, κατα την περίπτωση μου έστω.


Το είχα διαβάσει λίγο καιρό πρίν, ακολούθησα την μέθοδο "άφησέ το να ηρεμήσει ενα βράδυ". Το άφησα κλειστό όλο το βράδυ και το πρωί που το συνέδεσα συνδέθηκε κανονικά. Με πήρε τηλέφωνο Κυριακή πρωί τεχνικός Cosmote, αν υπάρχει κάποιος στο σπίτι για να περάσουν, τους είπα τι έκανα και οτι δουλεύει και λίγο μετά μου ήρθε μήνυμα οτι έλυσαν το πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## afterglow

> Το είχα διαβάσει λίγο καιρό πρίν, ακολούθησα την μέθοδο "άφησέ το να ηρεμήσει ενα βράδυ". Το άφησα κλειστό όλο το βράδυ και το πρωί που το συνέδεσα συνδέθηκε κανονικά. Με πήρε τηλέφωνο Κυριακή πρωί τεχνικός Cosmote, αν υπάρχει κάποιος στο σπίτι για να περάσουν, τους είπα τι έκανα και οτι δουλεύει και λίγο μετά μου ήρθε μήνυμα οτι έλυσαν το πρόβλημα


ok! Κάτι ειναι κ αυτό έστω....εισαι απο τους τυχερούς :P

----------


## PETRAN145

Δυστυχώς ήρθε η ώρα για ευρυζωνική.
Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιος οδηγός που να εξηγεί πως θα δουλεύει το speedport 2i μόνο για τηλεφωνία-modem και το asus να  αναλάβει τα υπόλοιπα  ?
Είναι κρίμα να βγει άχρηστο με είχε βολέψει πάρα πολύ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jmakro

> Δυστυχώς ήρθε η ώρα για ευρυζωνική.
> Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιος οδηγός που να εξηγεί πως θα δουλεύει το speedport 2i μόνο για τηλεφωνία-modem και το asus να  αναλάβει τα υπόλοιπα  ?
> Είναι κρίμα να βγει άχρηστο με είχε βολέψει πάρα πολύ.
> Ευχαριστώ.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

----------


## PETRAN145

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

- - - Updated - - -

Δυστυχώς το μενού στο 2i είναι τελείως διαφορετικό με αυτό που δίνεις jmakro και δεν μπορώ να βρω τις ρυθμίσεις που προτείνεις.
Υπάρχει κάτι που χάνω?

----------


## jmakro

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δυστυχώς το μενού στο 2i είναι τελείως διαφορετικό με αυτό που δίνεις jmakro και δεν μπορώ να βρω τις ρυθμίσεις που προτείνεις.
> Υπάρχει κάτι που χάνω?


Εγω το εκανα σε speedport plus προσφατα και έπαιξε εχω την εντύπωση οτι πανω κατω σε 2i 724 και plus ειναι παμω κατω ιδιες.
Να κοιτάξω να βρω για 2i οδηγο και βαζω εδω.

- - - Updated - - -

καπου εχει ο jkoukos

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post6585859

----------


## jkoukos

> - Δεν ξεκαθαρίστηκε αν θα έχω και voip. Μπορώ να το αρνηθώ ;
> - Αν δεν υπάρχει voip το συγκεκριμένο Asus dsl-ac68u *μπορεί να καλύψει τις απαιτήσεις ως η κύρια συσκευή modem/router ;*  (και να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου το Modem της Wind)
> - Σε περίπτωση voip μπορώ να διατηρήσω το Asus dsl-ac68u για ιντερνετ και το Modem της Wind (αύριο θα μάθω τι μοντέλο θα μου παραδώσουν) για voip ;
> - Αν δεν δίνονται οι κωδικοί voip έχει κανένα νόημα η αγορά των νεώτερων μοντέλων της Asus ; (ac68vg ή ac87vg) ή του FRITZBOX 7590 ως εναλλακτική 
> *Πάμε σε υποχρεωτική χρήση modem των παρόχων ;*


α. Αν δίνει μόνο VoIP, όχι. Και μάλιστα ο κανονισμός προβλέπει μόνο αυτό από τις νέες καμπίνες με Vectoring, άσχετα αν ακόμη δεν ακολουθείται απ' όλους παντού και πάντα.
β. Η τηλεφωνία της Wind δουλεύει μόνο με την συσκευής της. Πουθενά αλλού όπως σε Cosmote.
γ. Εξαρτάται ποιο θα σου δώσουν και πόσο κλειδωμένο είναι. Γενικά γίνεται.
δ. Όχι, κανένα νόημα δεν έχει η αγορά άλλης VoIP συσκευής. Ο κωδικός δεν δίνεται.
ε. Σε όλο τον πλανήτη, ελάχιστοι είναι οι παραδοσιακοί πάροχοι που δίνουν τον κωδικό της VoIP τηλεφωνίας. Στην χώρα μας μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, κανείς άλλος.

----------


## Deus

Καλημέρα ποιο router της asus προτείνεται για αντικατάσταση του ac68u με voip? Μια χαρά δουλεύει και είμαι ευχαριστημένος από το ac68u όσα χρονια το έχω και πριν cosmote με απλή τηλεφωνία και με voip  που παίζει μαζι με το speeedport 2i   
Λεω να κάνω την αλλαγή για να εχω μια συσκευή αντί για 2.
Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο asus με τις δυνατότητες του dsl ac68u+voip?

----------


## achillesgk

Ένα φιλαράκι μου έβαλε vdsl wind 50 Mbps (Όχι voip). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι προσπαθεί να βάλει το Asus και δεν έχει internet. Στα βιαστικά που είδα τις ρυθμίσεις είναι σωστές,  Vlan 835 κτλ. Το Asus συγχρονίζει, αλλά όπως είπα  δεν έχει ίντερνετ. Τους κωδικούς (user name, password) τους ζήτησε 2 φορές μήπως και του έχουν δώσει λάθος αλλά και τις δύο φορές του είπαν τους ίδιους. Είναι κάτι που μου διαφεύγει?

----------


## chrispe

> Καλημέρα ποιο router της asus προτείνεται για αντικατάσταση του ac68u με voip? Μια χαρά δουλεύει και είμαι ευχαριστημένος από το ac68u όσα χρονια το έχω και πριν cosmote με απλή τηλεφωνία και με voip  που παίζει μαζι με το speeedport 2i   
> Λεω να κάνω την αλλαγή για να εχω μια συσκευή αντί για 2.
> Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο asus με τις δυνατότητες του dsl ac68u+voip?


Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν αξίζει να προχωρήσεις σε αυτή την κίνηση γιατί αύριο-μεθαύριο μπορεί να αλλάξει πολιτική η cosmote και να σταματήσει να δίνει τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας είτε να θες εσυ να αλλάξεις πάροχο που οι υπόλοιποι δεν τους δίνουν

----------


## jmakro

> Ένα φιλαράκι μου έβαλε vdsl wind 50 Mbps (Όχι voip). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι προσπαθεί να βάλει το Asus και δεν έχει internet. Στα βιαστικά που είδα τις ρυθμίσεις είναι σωστές,  Vlan 835 κτλ. Το Asus συγχρονίζει, αλλά όπως είπα  δεν έχει ίντερνετ. Τους κωδικούς (user name, password) τους ζήτησε 2 φορές μήπως και του έχουν δώσει λάθος αλλά και τις δύο φορές του είπαν τους ίδιους. Είναι κάτι που μου διαφεύγει?


Για τσεκαρε αυτο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post6521559

----------


## afterglow

> Για τσεκαρε αυτο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post6521559


βεβαια δεν μας ειπες το error μυνημα στα Logs ποιο ήτανε?
αν ητανε timeout waiting waiting for PADO packets τοτε δοκίμασε το password reset να ζητήσεις απο τη πλευρά της wind όπως και ειχα κάνει και εγω, δεν χάνεις κάτι.

----------


## achillesgk

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κοίταξα τα logs, απλά επιβεβαίωσα ότι οι ρυθμίσεις ήταν σωστές. Του είπα να ζητήσει password reset, όταν έχω νέα θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## nikolai

Την Παρασκευή πάλι μου κόπηκε. Δεν έκανα καμία κίνηση, απλώς άνοιξα κλήση και περίμενα τον τεχνικό να έρθει. Μου είπε πως έχει πρόβλημα το ASUS, αφού έβαλε το δικό τους και έπαιξε. Ποιό password reset ; κλάμα λέμε...

----------


## LupusGr

Καλησπέρα, έκανα αναβάθμιση από 24άρα σε 50άρα και μου έστειλαν το τραγικό Vodafone h300s. Νομίζω χειρότερο modem router δεν παίζει να υπάρχει.
Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κάνει να παίξει το συγκεκριμένο με το Asus (DSL-AC68u);
Τηλέφωνο στο Vodafone routing στο ASUS.

----------


## nikolai

> Την Παρασκευή πάλι μου κόπηκε. Δεν έκανα καμία κίνηση, απλώς άνοιξα κλήση και περίμενα τον τεχνικό να έρθει. Μου είπε πως έχει πρόβλημα το ASUS, αφού έβαλε το δικό τους και έπαιξε. Ποιό password reset ; κλάμα λέμε...


Ενημέρωση για όποιον αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Επειδή με το router της Cosmote η γραμμή ήταν οκ ενώ με τον Asus δεν καθόταν συνδεδεμένη και μιας και έρχεται η ώρα της ευρυζωνικής, άλλαξα το setup. Έβαλα "μπροστά" τον cosmote router και έφτιαξα στον Asus την Eth1 σαν wan. Συνέδεσα σε μια ethernet του cosmote την eth1 του Asus και δούλεψαν όλα χωρίς καμία απολύτως αλλαγή. Port Forwarding, ASUS dynamic dns κομπλέ. Είμαι και έτοιμος για την ευρυζωνική.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα, έκανα αναβάθμιση από 24άρα σε 50άρα και μου έστειλαν το τραγικό Vodafone h300s. Νομίζω χειρότερο modem router δεν παίζει να υπάρχει.
> Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κάνει να παίξει το συγκεκριμένο με το Asus (DSL-AC68u);
> Τηλέφωνο στο Vodafone routing στο ASUS.


Μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που έκανα εγω. Βάλε στον ASUS την eth1 σαν WAN και συνέδεσέ τον στον h300s. Κλείσε το ασύρματο στον h300s και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## jkoukos

> Καλησπέρα, έκανα αναβάθμιση από 24άρα σε 50άρα και μου έστειλαν το τραγικό Vodafone h300s. Νομίζω χειρότερο modem router δεν παίζει να υπάρχει.
> Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κάνει να παίξει το συγκεκριμένο με το Asus (DSL-AC68u);
> Τηλέφωνο στο Vodafone routing στο ASUS.


Δεν είναι θέμα του H300s αλλά του Asus. Σε αυτό θα κάνεις τις όποιες ρυθμίσεις για να μπει (θέλεις δεν θέλεις) πίσω από την συσκευή του παρόχου, αναλαμβάνοντας το εσωτερικό δίτυο.

----------


## LupusGr

Το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να τα έχω και τα δύο αλλά το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι καθόλου παραμετροποιήσιμο. Υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός για το συγκεκριμένο H300s σε συνδυασμό με το ASUS;

----------


## jkoukos

Τι θέλεις να παραμετροποιήσεις στο H300s (και δεν μπορείς) από την στιγμή που θα βάλεις το Asus πίσω του (αυτό θέλει κατάλληλη ρύθμιση);

----------


## nikolai

> Το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να τα έχω και τα δύο αλλά το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι καθόλου παραμετροποιήσιμο. Υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός για το συγκεκριμένο H300s σε συνδυασμό με το ASUS;


Κάνε αυτό που σου έγραψα πιο πάνω. Θέλεις πιο αναλυτικές οδηγίες ;

----------


## LupusGr

Αν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα πιο αναλυτικές οδηγίες. Thanks!!!

----------


## nikolai

> Αν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα πιο αναλυτικές οδηγίες. Thanks!!!


Από το μενού του ΑSUS στα αριστερά διαλέγεις WAN. (7o από κάτω). Επιλέγεις δεύτερο tab επάνω που λέει Dual WAN. Εκεί που λέει Enable Dual WAN το αφήνεις OFF και από κάτω στο Primary WAN το κάνεις Ethernet WAN και δίπλα διαλέγεις μια πόρτα (στην οποία θα συνδέσεις το h300s). Apply και τέλος!

----------


## LupusGr

> Από το μενού του ΑSUS στα αριστερά διαλέγεις WAN. (7o από κάτω). Επιλέγεις δεύτερο tab επάνω που λέει Dual WAN. Εκεί που λέει Enable Dual WAN το αφήνεις OFF και από κάτω στο Primary WAN το κάνεις Ethernet WAN και δίπλα διαλέγεις μια πόρτα (στην οποία θα συνδέσεις το h300s). Apply και τέλος!


Αυτό έκανα και εγώ και δεν έπαιζε. Τελικά δεν έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω την wan θύρα από το h300s. Η lan1 στο H300s είναι κόκκινη και είναι wan, εκεί το συνέδεα και δεν έπαιζε. Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη πόρτα και να το βάλεις παίζει.
To openVPN σας παίζει;

----------


## jkoukos

Η WAN θύρα σε κάθε router είναι για να συνδέεται με το εξωτερικό δίκτυο. Δηλαδή σε αυτήν την θύρα περιμένει να έρθει η σύνδεση ο router. Οι LAN θύρες είναι για να επικοινωνεί με  άλλες συσκευές στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο.

----------


## jimidero

Καλημέρα έχω ένα πρόβλημα. Μετά από κεραυνό στην περιοχή, έτσι έμαθα δηλαδή, ξαφνικά δεν έχω ίντερνετ και το ρούτερ κάνει κάτι τρελά πράγματα. Είναι μόνιμα αναμμένα τα λαμπάκια της 2-3 Ethernet, μπαίνω κανονικά στο UI αλλά πήγα να κάνω factory reset ενω μετράει ποσοστά μόλις τελειώσει είναι όπως πριν σαν να μην έκανε. Ούτε με το κουμπάκι από πίσω κάνει. Μάλλον αυτο ήταν? Τέλος?

----------


## thakisn

Καλησπέρα! Μετά απο αναβάθμιση στο πιο πρόσφατο firmware έχω καταλήξει να έχω ταχύτητες προ vdsl εποχής. 
Με 50αρα vdsl Cosmote, πριν κάνω την αναβάθμιση είχα 32-34mbps download και 4.9 upload.
Μετά την αναβάθμιση εχω στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 25mbps download και 0.3 upload.
Μπορεί κάποιος να ρίξει μια ματιά στα screenshots μήπως εχω κάτι λάθος? Έχω κανει 4-5 φορές reset αλλά δεν προσέφερε κατι.

----------


## Kostinos

> Καλησπέρα! Μετά απο αναβάθμιση στο πιο πρόσφατο firmware έχω καταλήξει να έχω ταχύτητες προ vdsl εποχής. 
> Με 50αρα vdsl Cosmote, πριν κάνω την αναβάθμιση είχα 32-34mbps download και 4.9 upload.
> Μετά την αναβάθμιση εχω στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 25mbps download και 0.3 upload.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να ρίξει μια ματιά στα screenshots μήπως εχω κάτι λάθος? Έχω κανει 4-5 φορές reset αλλά δεν προσέφερε κατι.


Eπικοινώνησε με ASUS SUPPORT πρέπει να είναι κάποιο Bug στο firmware...

----------


## thakisn

Θα δοκιμασω και απο εκεί να δω αν αλλάξει κάτι. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jmakro

Ξαναπερασε και το προηγούμενο firmware να τσεκαρεις.

----------


## thakisn

Έκανα downgrade με το ακριβώς προηγούμενο firmware (κατέβασα αυτό που είναι για restore) αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. 
Θα κάνω ενα reset ακόμη να δω μήπως αλλάξει έτσι

----------


## babis3g

DSL-AC68U beta firmware that could support setup as AiMesh RE(child) node now finally available.

In order to setup as RE node, reset to default is a must. Then could setup via target WiFi router(AiMesh CAP)’s Web UI or via ASUS Router app. Thanks.


Tο firmware DSL-AC68U υποστηρίζει την εγκατάσταση ως κόμβος AiMesh RE (child) είναι τελικά πλέον διαθέσιμο.

 Για να ρυθμίσετε ως κόμβο RE, η επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμισέων είναι απαραίτητη. Στη συνέχεια, μπορείτε να ρυθμίσετε μέσω της εφαρμογής Web Router WiFi του Target WiFi (AiMesh CAP) ή μέσω της εφαρμογής Router ASUS. Ευχαριστώ.

*DSL-AC68U_8.0.0.4_919_0-gd3b2011_DSL_1.0.4.9.trx.zip*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...0BCBD8AEC3D8DY

----------


## Makispapageorgiou

> Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Όταν έβαλα για πρώτη φορά στην πρίζα το asus παρατήρησα όταν χάθηκε η επικοινωνία μεταξύ των powerline (εγώ έχω 3 550+). Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές κατάλαβα ότι το asus μέσω της πρίζας του "έβαζε" πολύ θόρυβο στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού και χάνονταν το σήμα. Το πρόβλημά μου λύθηκε όταν έβαλα το asus πάνω σε πολύμπριζο με ενσωματωμένο φίλτρο για θόρυβο. Από εκεί και πέρα οι επικοινωνία αποκαταστάθηκε πλήρως και είναι αρκετά σταθερή θα έλεγα.


Καλησπέρα , έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το Asus και ένα ζευγάρι TP-LINK TL-PA4020PKIT v1 η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού στα powerlines πέφτει από 250 σε 8-10. Πολύπριζο με ενσωματωμένο φίλτρο για θόρυβο που βρήκες;Είναι κάτι τέτοιο
https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...kis-prostasias ή καμία σχέση;Αν μπορείς βάλε ένα link σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## johntzez1

Καλησπέρα. Σε λίγες ημέρες θα δοθεί στην περιοχή μου από καμπίνα που έχει αναλάβει να στήσει η wind (Ίλιον) vdsl 200 mbs. Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει η συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα το modem ac68u την υποστηρίζει? Αν όχι να πάρω το ac88u ή να χρησιμοποιήσω το modem (θα συνδεθώ μέσω vodafone) και να συνδέσω πίσω το ac68u? 
Αν συνδέσω πίσω το ac68u τα port forward θα ισχύουν κανονικά και γενικότερα οι ρυθμίσεις των ip?
Δε με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου το θέμα της τηλεφωνίας καθώς δε θα γίνει καμία χρήση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jmakro

200αρι δεν υποστηριζει το ιδιο εκανα και εγω και πηρα το 87vg αν δεις στο αντοιστοιχο θεμα. Μπορεις βεβαια να το βαλεις σαν router και να φτιαξεις τα port και τις ρυθμισεις που χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## johntzez1

σε ευχαριστώ. Δεδομένου οτι δε με ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία να πάρω σαν το δικό σου το 87άρι ή να πάω καλύτερα σε 88άρι? υπάρχουν τίποτα ιδιαίτερες ασυμβατότητες λόγω wind καμπίνας που θα έπρεπε να λάβω υπόψη?

----------


## jmakro

Εγω ειμαι με κοσμοτε.Ειχα ενα διάστημα το 88αρι απο θέμα γραμμης δεν είχα ποτε πρόβλημα.Αλλα παιδιά αναφέρουν διαφορα θεματα οτι ενω συγχρονίζει δεν επαιρνε ip με wind-voda έπρεπε να γίνει reset ο κωδικος τους απο τον παροχο packets time out κτλ.Αν θελεις να πας σε ακριβο κοιτα και το fritzbox 7590.
Τα asus που αναφερεις 87vg και 88 δεν εχουν καμια σχέση με το  κορυφαίο 68αρι.Δεν εχουν πείραγμα γραμμης και αλλα πολλα.

----------


## johntzez1

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έχω καταευχαριστηθεί το ac68 και ξέρω πολύ καλά το μενού του, δε με ενδιαφέρει τόσο να ρυθμίσω τη γραμμή. Μου αρκεί να ξέρω αν θα έμπαινε μόνο σαν ρούτερ πισω από το modem της Voda ότι θα λειτουργούσαν όλα άψογα (so protect,parental control,ip pool, Port forwarding,ddns). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα το κράταγα και θα ήμουν μια χαρά!

----------


## jmakro

Λογικα θα παιξουν αφου θα το εχεις σα ρουτερ πλεον!

----------


## johntzez1

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως από ότι διαβάζω στο παρακάτω link  και μόνο σαν ρούτερ εξακολουθεί και βγάζει pado timeouts..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-ac68u/page182

Το να πω.. Περιμένω χρόνια να μπει vdsl στην περιοχή και έχω κολλήσει στο modem.
Ίσως αν πάρω το rt68 που είναι μόνο ρούτερ και το βάλω πίσω να λυθούν τα προβλήματα;

----------


## stefanos_79

Γεια χαρα τις τελευταίες μέρες ενεργοποίησα το νεο COSMOTE Double Play Fiberspeed 50 L πακετο του OTE . Απο ταχύτητες και συγχρονισμό  ειμαι ευχαριστημενος καθότι ενεργοποιοντας το vectoring στο modem κλειδώνει κοντα στα 55mbps και με βαζει σε fast path. Αυτο που με απασχολεί είναι τα gaps στο spectrum. Οταν ημουν σε εως 24mbps δεν ειχα καθολου. Γενικα πιστευω οτι τα νούμερα της γραμμης μοείναι καλά και δεν εχω σχεδον καθολου crc ( αυτα τα ελαχιστα που εχει το screenshot είναι μαλλον γιατι κατεβασα κατι τορρεντ σημεα). Θεματα συγχρονισμου δεν εχω μονο που εχω παρατηρησει οτι μεσα σε ενα 24ωρο πιθανον να χασει την IP του και να παρει καινουρια χωρις να χασει τον συγχρονισμό του. Αυτο μπορει να γινει και μεσα στο 10ωρο. Παραθετω τις ρυθμισεις και τα στατιστικά μηπως μπορω να αλλαξω κατι για να βελτιωθει η κατασταση.καμια γνώμη?

----------


## sdikr

To screenshot λέει πως είσαι σε interleaved,   τα gaps δεν πρέπει να σε ενοχλούν,  λόγο vectroring ο πάροχος κάνει έλεγχο του spectrum σε όλες τις γραμμές ώστε να κάνει minimize το crosstalk,

----------


## stefanos_79

> To screenshot λέει πως είσαι σε interleaved,   τα gaps δεν πρέπει να σε ενοχλούν,  λόγο vectroring ο πάροχος κάνει έλεγχο του spectrum σε όλες τις γραμμές ώστε να κάνει minimize το crosstalk,


Ναι σε ειμαι σε Interleaved. Αν ενεργοποιησω G.INP (G.998.4) , G.vector (G.993.5) με γυριζει σε fastpath. Θεωρεις δηλ αυτα gaps οτι ειναι αναμενομενα?

----------


## jmakro

Δοκίμασε και αυτες τις ρυθμισεις. Για καποιο λογο εισαι σε annex A αντι για Β

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1550089513

- - - Updated - - -

το g vector disabled

----------


## HuskerDu

Έχω την ίδια σύνδεση της Cosmote και το έχω σε annex A, έμεινε έτσι για είχα pstn σύνδεση, στο VDSL πρέπει να είναι annex B ?!

----------


## stefanos_79

> Δοκίμασε και αυτες τις ρυθμισεις. Για καποιο λογο εισαι σε annex A αντι για Β
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1550089513
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> το g vector disabled





> Έχω την ίδια σύνδεση της Cosmote και το έχω σε annex A, έμεινε έτσι για είχα pstn σύνδεση, στο VDSL πρέπει να είναι annex B ?!


Ακριβως την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω. Η γραμμη μου πριν ηταν pstn annex A εως 24mbps

----------


## jmakro

Ολες οι vdsl που γνωρίζω απο καμπίνα ειναι annex B δε γνωριζω αν ειναι καποιο bug.

----------


## jim1900dz

> Ολες οι vdsl που γνωρίζω απο καμπίνα ειναι annex B δε γνωριζω αν ειναι καποιο bug.


Το Annex δεν έχει να κάνει σε VDSL σύνδεση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γεια χαρα τις τελευταίες μέρες ενεργοποίησα το νεο COSMOTE Double Play Fiberspeed 50 L πακετο του OTE . Απο ταχύτητες και συγχρονισμό  ειμαι ευχαριστημενος καθότι ενεργοποιοντας το vectoring στο modem κλειδώνει κοντα στα 55mbps και με βαζει σε fast path. Αυτο που με απασχολεί είναι τα gaps στο spectrum. Οταν ημουν σε εως 24mbps δεν ειχα καθολου. Γενικα πιστευω οτι τα νούμερα της γραμμης μοείναι καλά και δεν εχω σχεδον καθολου crc ( αυτα τα ελαχιστα που εχει το screenshot είναι μαλλον γιατι κατεβασα κατι τορρεντ σημεα). Θεματα συγχρονισμου δεν εχω μονο που εχω παρατηρησει οτι μεσα σε ενα 24ωρο πιθανον να χασει την IP του και να παρει καινουρια χωρις να χασει τον συγχρονισμό του. Αυτο μπορει να γινει και μεσα στο 10ωρο. Παραθετω τις ρυθμισεις και τα στατιστικά μηπως μπορω να αλλαξω κατι για να βελτιωθει η κατασταση.καμια γνώμη?


 Άσχετο, μόνο εγώ βλέπω οτι το snr είναι πολύ ψηλά???

----------


## trod

Καλησπερα σε ολους ,
εχω μια ερωτηση που σιγουρα θα εχει απαντηθει καπου αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι. Υπαρχει καποιο guide για τα settings που πρεπει να βαλουμε στην ADSL (OTE) για να παρουμε την μεγιστη δυνατη ταχυτητα στα παρακατω;

----------


## CHILA

για 100 αρα γραμμή fiber θα είμαι οκ?
επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσω καθόλου το router του παρόχου?

----------


## jmakro

Από θέμα ταχύτητας δε θα έχεις θέμα  απο θέμα  τηλεφωνίας δεν υποστηρίζει voip οπότε θα πρέπει να εχεις απο πίσω  του παρόχου.

----------


## CHILA

υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για το πως γίνεται αυτή η εγκατάσταση?

----------


## jmakro

> υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για το πως γίνεται αυτή η εγκατάσταση?


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

----------


## PETRAN145

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, πάλι για βοήθεια εδώ.
Ενώ το asus δίνει wifi και δουλεύει το ίντερνετ κανονικά, δεν με αφήνει να συνδεθώ στο μενού του.
Έχει κολλήσει στην σελίδα που λέει..
 "settings have been updated.web page will now refresh.changes have been made to the ip address or port number. you will now be disconnected from dsl-ac68u. to access the setting of dsl-ac68u, reconnect to the wireless network and use the updated ip address and port number.

Το χαζό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι δεν άλλαξα ip η οποία είναι static και παραμένει αυτή που είχα και σε αυτό συμφωνεί και το asus device discovery .
Το μόνο που έκανα πρόσφατα είναι να περάσω την τελευταία έκδοση αλλά μετά απο αυτό με έβαζε κανονικά, δεν ξέρω τι σκάλωμα έφαγε τώρα.
Με επανεκκινήσεις, βγάλσιμο απο το ρεύμα κλπ δεν άλλαξε απολύτως τίποτα.
Ελπίζω να μην χρειάζεται reset to factory settings γιατί το έχω σε σειρά με το speedport του οτε και δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ξανακάνω τις ρυθμίσεις.

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.
Το μόνο καλό είναι οτι έχω πάρει back up τις ρυθμίσεις του asus στο τηλέφωνο μέσω της εφαρμογής asus router.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chrispe

δοκίμασε να συνδεθεις στην https://192.168.1.1:8443  (φυσικά αν εχεις το asus σε αλλη τοπική ip αντικαθιστάς το 192.168.1.1 με την δική σου). Εμενα αυτο το μηνυμα μου το εβγαλε οταν αλλαξα το Authentication Method  στο μενου administration από http σε https

----------


## martinibb

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Πριν δυο μέρες σταμάτησα ξαφνικά να έχω ιντερνετ. Προσπάθησα να ρυθμίσω ξανά το ρουτερ και πλέον έχω ιντερνετ αλλά η ταχύτητα είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλή. Έχω forthent γραμμή 50. Πριν σταματήσει δουλευαν όλα καλα. Δείτε τις ρυθμίσεις μου παρακαλώ και πείτε μου τι χρειάζεται να αλλάξω.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jmakro

Αν μπορείς βαλε το dsl stats συγχρονισμο κτλ

----------


## martinibb

> Αν μπορείς βαλε το dsl stats συγχρονισμο κτλ



Ελπίζω να εννοείς αυτά αλλιώς σε παρακαλώ κατεύθυνε με.

----------


## jmakro

εδω φαίνεται οτι συχρονισει σε adsl.
Πειραξες κατι στις ρυθμίσεις του μοντεμ?
Το έχεις δωσει βλάβη να το κοιταξουν?

- - - Updated - - -

Βαλε annex B στις ρυθμισεις σου αντι για Α που εχεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Το εχεις γυρισει σε adsl στις ρυθμισεις σου.

- - - Updated - - -

οτι χρειαστείς στειλε μου PM να σου εξηγήσω τι πρέπει να κανεις

----------


## PETRAN145

> δοκίμασε να συνδεθεις στην https://192.168.1.1:8443  (φυσικά αν εχεις το asus σε αλλη τοπική ip αντικαθιστάς το 192.168.1.1 με την δική σου). Εμενα αυτο το μηνυμα μου το εβγαλε οταν αλλαξα το Authentication Method  στο μενου administration από http σε https


Σε ευχαριστώ με έσωσες.

Επίσης απο προχθές έκανα αναννέωση συμβολαίου κι απο 30vdsl πήγα σε 50 μιας και την 30αρα την καταργουν απότι μου είπαν.
Ενώ στην 30αρα συγχρόνιζα στα 29 τώρα με την 50αρα συγχρονίζω στα 35-36.
Το δήλωσα βλάβη και θα έρθουν να το τσεκάρουν.
Ανεβάζω τα dsl log να δείτε μήπως είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων γιατί αν δουν απο την cosmote οτι έχω το speedport μόνο για τηλεφωνία θα αρχίσουν οι γκρίνιες για το asus.
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## timos71

> Παιδιά καλημέρα. Πριν δυο μέρες σταμάτησα ξαφνικά να έχω ιντερνετ. Προσπάθησα να ρυθμίσω ξανά το ρουτερ και πλέον έχω ιντερνετ αλλά η ταχύτητα είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλή. Έχω forthent γραμμή 50. Πριν σταματήσει δουλευαν όλα καλα. Δείτε τις ρυθμίσεις μου παρακαλώ και πείτε μου τι χρειάζεται να αλλάξω.
> Ευχαριστώ!


Ενεργοποίησε το g.vector. Είναι κατω κατω στο τελευταιο screenshot που ανεβασες.

----------


## timiman

Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρούσα ότι το DSL-AC68U έχανε τα rules για το port forward κι σήμερα είδα ότι με λίγο shh κι nvram show, γεμίζει όλη η nvram (64K).
Δεδομένου ότι το router έχει περάσει από αρκετά firmware updates κι πιθανόν να έχει γεμίσει η nvram με variables που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πια,
επειδή δεν έχω κάνει factory reset ποτέ -λόγω των άπειρων settings που πρέπει να περαστούν- είναι εγγυημένο ότι το factory reset θα απελευθερώσει την nvram
κι θα σταματήσει να χάνει τα settings του port forwarding;
Ήδη προσπαθώ να αδειάσω κάποιες μεταβλητές όπως την custom_clientlist με το χέρι, μήπως κι γλιτώσω το data entry του factory reset.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Backup/restore settings πριν το reset δεν θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα του data entry;

----------


## PETRAN145

> Σε ευχαριστώ με έσωσες.
> 
> Επίσης απο προχθές έκανα αναννέωση συμβολαίου κι απο 30vdsl πήγα σε 50 μιας και την 30αρα την καταργουν απότι μου είπαν.
> Ενώ στην 30αρα συγχρόνιζα στα 29 τώρα με την 50αρα συγχρονίζω στα 35-36.
> Το δήλωσα βλάβη και θα έρθουν να το τσεκάρουν.
> Ανεβάζω τα dsl log να δείτε μήπως είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων γιατί αν δουν απο την cosmote οτι έχω το speedport μόνο για τηλεφωνία θα αρχίσουν οι γκρίνιες για το asus.
> Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.


Μια βοήθεια παιδια?

----------


## jkoukos

Είσαι ίδια περίπτωση με μένα.
Παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο από το οποίο έχεις απόσταση τέτοια που θεωρητικά πιάνεις το 50άρι αλλά στην πραγματικότητα όχι, λόγω απωλειών του χάλκινου δικτύου.

Αν μπορείς να παίξεις με το SNR, θα ανεβάσεις τον συγχρονισμό. Φυσικά πρέπει να έχεις και σωστή εσωτερική εγκατάσταση χωρίς παράλληλες συνδέσεις.
Εγώ μπόρεσα να κατεβάσω το SNR και να πιάσω καθαρό 50άρι, αλλά όταν είχα ένα θέμα με την τηλεφωνία (άσχετο το πρόβλημα) μάλλον μου κλείδωσαν το προφίλ και πλέον είμαι σταθερά στο SNR 8, ότι τιμή κι αν ορίσω.

----------


## thakisn

Καλησπέρα! Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς αυτο το router ως repeater?  Αγόρασα το 87vg και θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω το ac68u ως repeater  για να καλύψω πλήρως το σπίτι μου με 5ghz wifi. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sfed

Αν το παραγγειλω απο amazon.de θα χω προβληματα στο σεταρισμα (cosmote vdsl);

----------


## pontios16

Κατάφερε κανείς να έχει το dsl ac68u ώς κύριο modem και να στέλνει σε κάποιο router τις vodafone ίντερνετ ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο το voip εκεί?
Δεν θέλω να βάλω το modem της vodafone σαν κύριο modem, θέλω να είναι σαν δεύτερο μόνο και μόνο για το VOIP...
υπάρχουν τα ZTE H367N και H300S

----------


## jkoukos

Αν η συσκευή του παρόχου μπορεί να ρυθμισθεί ως απλό router, μπορεί αν παίξει πίσω από το δικό σου Modem/router.. Δες ένα παράδειγμα πως γίνεται με το ZTE ZXHN H267A.

Μπορεί επίσης να παίξει η συσκευή του παρόχου σε Bridge Mode και μόνο το VoIP και το δικό σου πίσω να κάνει κλήση ΡΡΡ και να δουλεύει ως το μοναδικό και κύριο router. Δες ένα παράδειγμα πως γίνεται πάλι με το ZTE ZXHN H267A.

Και στις 2 περιοπτώσεις θα χρειαστεί ο κωδικός του χρήστη root. Αυτο είναι το δύσκολο να βρεθεί (αν βρεθεί).

----------


## pontios16

> Αν η συσκευή του παρόχου μπορεί να ρυθμισθεί ως απλό router, μπορεί αν παίξει πίσω από το δικό σου Modem/router.. Δες ένα παράδειγμα πως γίνεται με το ZTE ZXHN H267A.
> 
> Μπορεί επίσης να παίξει η συσκευή του παρόχου σε Bridge Mode και μόνο το VoIP και το δικό σου πίσω να κάνει κλήση ΡΡΡ και να δουλεύει ως το μοναδικό και κύριο router. Δες ένα παράδειγμα πως γίνεται πάλι με το ZTE ZXHN H267A.
> 
> Και στις 2 περιοπτώσεις θα χρειαστεί ο κωδικός του χρήστη root. Αυτο είναι το δύσκολο να βρεθεί (αν βρεθεί).


Ο κωδικός root είναι το πιο εύκολο, τον έχω από το H367, έχει μόνο bridge και route να δηλώσω αλλά ΔΕΝ κατάφερα το ac 68u να το κάνω να στείλει ίντερνετ στο ρουτερ μου! Ρωτάω εδώ επειδή απασχολήστε με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ οπότε και θα ξέρετε πως να δουλέψει μια ξεχωριστή LAN μόνο για να δώσει ίντερνετ στο ρουτερ της vodafone...
..........................
Αυτά που κάνουν τα παιδιά τα έκανα και εγώ αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, ο ένας έχει ένα ρούτερ το οποίο φτιάχνει group τα LAN... στο ac68u το μόνο που βρήκα είναι να ανοίξω το dual wan αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ (ή δεν ξέρω) πως να το κάνω να στείλει ίντερνετ στο zte router της vodafone... βοήθεια παρακαλώ....

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση για να σετάρω firewall rules μεταξύ LAN διευθύνσεων; Έχω έναν FTP server που είναι εκτεθειμένος και θέλω απλά να τον βλέπω μέσα από το LAN με ssh.
Αν τον βάλω στην DMZ θα έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## oldman90

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι κάτοχος του ρούτερ και από σήμερα η γραμμή μου έγινε fiber 100 cosmote! Πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις, γιατί ενώ συγχρονίζει δεν παίρνω ίντερνετ!! Πριν είχα vdsl 50 και δούλευε κανονικα!

----------


## timiman

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρούσα ότι το DSL-AC68U έχανε τα rules για το port forward κι σήμερα είδα ότι με λίγο shh κι nvram show, γεμίζει όλη η nvram (64K).
> Δεδομένου ότι το router έχει περάσει από αρκετά firmware updates κι πιθανόν να έχει γεμίσει η nvram με variables που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πια,
> επειδή δεν έχω κάνει factory reset ποτέ -λόγω των άπειρων settings που πρέπει να περαστούν- είναι εγγυημένο ότι το factory reset θα απελευθερώσει την nvram
> κι θα σταματήσει να χάνει τα settings του port forwarding;
> Ήδη προσπαθώ να αδειάσω κάποιες μεταβλητές όπως την custom_clientlist με το χέρι, μήπως κι γλιτώσω το data entry του factory reset.


Τελικά το factory reset το έκανα κι ήρθε στα ίσα του το Asus. 
Από τα ~1100 bytes ελεύθερα, τώρα πλέον στα ~15000 bytes με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις, clients, vpn, AiMesh κτλ.
Η όλη δουλειά έγινε με την βοήθεια πολλών screenshots κι σημειώσεων για τα DHCP κι WiFi config/bindings, χωρίς την χρήση nvram scripts ή restore settings.

Έχουμε πληροφορίες για την 386 έκδοση των firmware που μαγειρεύει η Asus, αν θα βγει κι για το DSL-AC68U μας;

----------


## djstx2003

Η beta 386

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...86CB5D21A1D84Y

----------


## wrangler10

Το vdsl σου ήταν voip?Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία αλλά εγώ έβαλα nova 50 πριν λίγες μέρες και δεν δουλεύει

----------


## FrankyGR

Καλημέρα παιδιά αν μπορεί κανείς ας απαντήσει στο παρακάτω.
Έχω το συγκεκριμένο router και έχω και μια δευτερη γραμμή ΟΤΕ ADSL (την οποία την φαίρνω και αυτην με extender δίπλα στο router).
Υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδυάσω και τις δύο γραμμές πάνω στο router ώστε να έχω την διπλάσια ταχύτητα στο δικτυό μου ?
Μήπως με το DUAL WAN ?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι με αυτή την συσκευή. Χρειάζεσαι Multi WAN router που να κάνει Load Balancing.
Το δικό σου κάνει Failover, δηλαδή αν αστοχήσει η μία WAN, χρησιμοποιεί την άλλη.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Όχι με αυτή την συσκευή. Χρειάζεσαι Multi WAN router που να κάνει Load Balancing.
> Το δικό σου κάνει Failover, δηλαδή αν αστοχήσει η μία WAN, χρησιμοποιεί την άλλη.


Είσαι σίγουρος; Στο δικό μου βλέπω το εξής:

----------


## jkoukos

Εε, αφού το λέει ότι κάνει Load Balance, τότε τι ρωτάς; Νόμιζα ότι ανέφερε μόνο failover, όπως άλλα αντίστοιχα DSL router.

----------


## FrankyGR

> Όχι με αυτή την συσκευή. Χρειάζεσαι Multi WAN router που να κάνει Load Balancing.
> Το δικό σου κάνει Failover, δηλαδή αν αστοχήσει η μία WAN, χρησιμοποιεί την άλλη.


Ναι αυτό βλέπω και γω έχει load balance.

Απλώς τώρα που το έχω ενεργοποιήσει βλέπω ότι αργεί λίγο (να πάρει μπρος) όλο το δίκτυο.
Δηλαδή αργεί πολύ στην απόκριση π.χ. όταν σερφάρεις....
Βέβαια κάνοντας ένα speedtest μου βγάζει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (προσθέτει αθροιστικά και τις δύο γραμμές).
Να μπορούσα μόνο να είχα γρηγορότερη απόκριση (......)

----------


## wrangler10

Τελικά έχει καταφέρει κάποιος να συνδεθεί με αυτό το ρούτερ σε γραμμή vdsl 50 (voip)της nova ή τσάμπα παλευω?Εμενα ούτε λαμπάκι δεν ανάβει ..

----------


## timiman

> Τελικά έχει καταφέρει κάποιος να συνδεθεί με αυτό το ρούτερ σε γραμμή vdsl 50 (voip)της nova ή τσάμπα παλευω?Εμενα ούτε λαμπάκι δεν ανάβει ..


Δεν είμαι σε voip, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό επηρεάζει την σύνδεση κι το 'στήσιμο' του internet πάνω στο ρούτερ. 
Τί ρυθμίσεις έχεις βάλει στα Administration -> DSL Setting κι WAN -> Edit PVC;
Αν έχεις πίσω από το DSL-AC68, το ρούτερ της nova, τότε δες προηγούμενα ποστ.
Πρέπει να υπάρχουν προηγούμενες απαντήσεις με τις σωστές που πρέπει να μπουν.
Βάλε screenshots για να δούμε.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ναι αυτό βλέπω και γω έχει load balance.
> 
> Απλώς τώρα που το έχω ενεργοποιήσει βλέπω ότι αργεί λίγο (να πάρει μπρος) όλο το δίκτυο.
> Δηλαδή αργεί πολύ στην απόκριση π.χ. όταν σερφάρεις....
> Βέβαια κάνοντας ένα speedtest μου βγάζει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (προσθέτει αθροιστικά και τις δύο γραμμές).
> Να μπορούσα μόνο να είχα γρηγορότερη απόκριση (......)


Μήπως του πέφτει βαρύ το load balancing;
Για ρίχνε μια ματιά στο System status και δες τι CPU utilisation έχει.

----------


## FrankyGR

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Χτες πήρα το RT-AX88U.
Το έχω συνδέσει σαν access point πάνω στο DSL-AC68U (ενσύρματα με ethernet).
Μπορώ να το συνδέσω σαν wireless router (για να εκμεταλευτώ τις δυνατότητές του) αλλά να είναι στο ίδιο home network με το dsl ? (π.χ. 192.168.1.1 το DSL και 192.168.1.2 το router).
To σύνδεσα με AIMESH αλλά επειδή είναι είναι μακρινή η απόσταση δεν συνδέονται και πολύ καλά.

----------


## jkoukos

Γιατί δεν βάζεις το AC68U σε Bridge Mode ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο ως modem και πίσω του το AX88U ως κύριο και μοναδικό router;

----------


## specialK

Έχει επιλογή μέσα στο μενού για repeater

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Χτες πήρα το RT-AX88U.
> Το έχω συνδέσει σαν access point πάνω στο DSL-AC68U (ενσύρματα με ethernet).
> Μπορώ να το συνδέσω σαν wireless router (για να εκμεταλευτώ τις δυνατότητές του) αλλά να είναι στο ίδιο home network με το dsl ? (π.χ. 192.168.1.1 το DSL και 192.168.1.2 το router).
> To σύνδεσα με AIMESH αλλά επειδή είναι είναι μακρινή η απόσταση δεν συνδέονται και πολύ καλά.


Δεν μας είπες, το Load balancing δούλεψε καλά τελικά;

----------


## FrankyGR

> Δεν μας είπες, το Load balancing δούλεψε καλά τελικά;


Καλησπέρα φίλε.
Όχι τελικά δεν δούλεψε. Το είχα βάλει και σε 1:1 αφού είναι ίδιες οι γραμμές αλλά υπήρχε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στην απόκριση δυστυχώς.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Καλησπέρα φίλε.
> Όχι τελικά δεν δούλεψε. Το είχα βάλει και σε 1:1 αφού είναι ίδιες οι γραμμές αλλά υπήρχε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στην απόκριση δυστυχώς.


ΟΚ, κρίμα. Μάλλον δεν το σηκώνει το routerάκι.

----------


## FrankyGR

> ΟΚ, κρίμα. Μάλλον δεν το σηκώνει το routerάκι.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια το έβαλα πάλι τώρα  :Razz:  και δoκιμάζω να κατεβάσω τρία αρχεία ταυτόχρονα και μου το δίνει όλο το bandwidth.
Αλλά σε ένα αρχείο όχι. Και στο σερφάρισμα αργεί ρε γαμώτο να ανοίξει τις σελίδες  :Thinking: 

Ένα περίεργο που βλέπω είναι ότι αν ανοίξω τρεις σελίδες ταυτόχρονα μου ανοίγει αμέσως την πρώτη και την τρίτη και δεν ανοίγει την δεύτερη. (μάλλον με το 1:1 load balance παίρνει από το asus την πρώτη και τρίτη σελίδα και από της cosmote την δεύτερη που δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτή είναι η σωστή λειτουργία.
Με ένα μόνο connection στο κατέβασμα μέσω browser, γίνεται χρήση μόνο της μίας σύνδεσης. Αν βάλεις ταυτόχρονα πολλαπλά connections, γίνεται χρήση και των 2.
Επίσης εφαρμογές που κατεβάζουν ή συνδέονται στο διαδίκτυο με πολλαπλά connections (π.χ. Torrents, Download Managers κλπ) χρησιμοποιούν όλες τις συνδέσεις, σε αντίθεση με τους browsers που εκ σχεδίασης ανοίγουν μόνο ένα.

Κανονικό Bonding ή Link Aggregation σε DSL συνδέσεις, γίνεται μόνο στον ίδιο πάροχο, αποκλειστικά σε MLPP συνδέσεις και με συμβατό εξοπλισμό (υποστήριξη Bonding. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση, οπότε το μόνο που έχουμε είναι Load Balancing.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αυτή είναι η σωστή λειτουργία.
> Με ένα μόνο connection στο κατέβασμα μέσω browser, γίνεται χρήση μόνο της μίας σύνδεσης. Αν βάλεις ταυτόχρονα πολλαπλά connections, γίνεται χρήση και των 2.
> Επίσης εφαρμογές που κατεβάζουν ή συνδέονται στο διαδίκτυο με πολλαπλά connections (π.χ. Torrents, Download Managers κλπ) χρησιμοποιούν όλες τις συνδέσεις, σε αντίθεση με τους browsers που εκ σχεδίασης ανοίγουν μόνο ένα.
> 
> Κανονικό Bonding ή Link Aggregation σε DSL συνδέσεις, γίνεται μόνο στον ίδιο πάροχο, αποκλειστικά σε MLPP συνδέσεις και με συμβατό εξοπλισμό (υποστήριξη Bonding. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση, οπότε το μόνο που έχουμε είναι Load Balancing.


Αυτό λογικό μου ακούγεται, απλά έχει μεγάλη απόσταση από αυτό που έλεγε παλαιότερα ο FrankyGR, που στην ουσία έτσι όπως το περιέγραφε φαινόταν σαν να βλέπει μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση με Load Balancing, παρά χωρίς  :Razz: 
Το περίεργο είναι βέβαια ότι στο speedtest του μετρούσε αθροιστικά το bandwidth αλλά έχει να κάνει και με το πως παίρνει τη μέτρηση.

----------


## jkoukos

Η καθυστέρηση μπορεί να είναι θέμα του router ή της σύνδεσης με την οποία βγαίνει προς τα έξω, ειδικά αν δεν είναι η κύρια αλλά η δευτερεύουσα.

Τα περισσότερα online test, δουλεύουν με πολλαπλές ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις.

----------


## FrankyGR

> Γιατί δεν βάζεις το AC68U σε Bridge Mode ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο ως modem και πίσω του το AX88U ως κύριο και μοναδικό router;


Καλησπέρα. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λίγο πως θα μπορέσω να το κάνω αυτό ?
Προσπάθησα μόνος αλλά τα έκανα σαλάτα :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Στις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης, αντί για ΡΡΡοΕ θα επιλέξεις Bridge. Το VLAN το αφήνεις ενεργό και με τιμή 835.

----------


## FrankyGR

> Στις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης, αντί για ΡΡΡοΕ θα επιλέξεις Bridge. Το VLAN το αφήνεις ενεργό και με τιμή 835.


Καλημέρα φίλε δεν τα κατάφερα δυστυχώς.
Οι ρυθμίσεις γαι το internet είναι αυτές :


και πρέπει να γίνει αυτό ?

----------


## jkoukos

Έτσι πρέπει να το κάνεις, αλλά με μια διαφορά.
Πριν ανέφερα το VLAN ID 835, διότι θεώρησα ότι έχεις VDSL σύνδεση.
Για ADSL που τελικά έχεις, πρέπει να είναι απενεργοποιημένο και να βάλεις τιμές 8/35 αντίστοιχα στα VPI/VCI. Όπως δηλαδή είναι η 5η εικόνα.

----------


## FrankyGR

> Έτσι πρέπει να το κάνεις, αλλά με μια διαφορά.
> Πριν ανέφερα το VLAN ID 835, διότι θεώρησα ότι έχεις VDSL σύνδεση.
> Για ADSL που τελικά έχεις, πρέπει να είναι απενεργοποιημένο και να βάλεις τιμές 8/35 αντίστοιχα στα VPI/VCI. Όπως δηλαδή είναι η 5η εικόνα.


Ωραία τα κατάφερα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω τηλέφωνο τώρα :Razz:  μιας και είναι συνδεδεμένo με το DSL-AC68U οπότε δυστυχώς θα έχω το ΑΧ88U σαν από access point :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου :Clap: 

Έχεις να προτείνεις ένα καλύτερο modem που να μπορεί να πάρει και την τηλεφωνία ώστε να μην έχω δύο συσκευές και να συνεργάζεται βέβαια με το ΑΧ88U ?

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά τα πράγματα τα λέμε εξαρχής. Είμαι ο τάδε, έχω αυτό το παντελόνι με αυτό το χρώμα και ζητάω παπούτσια να ταιριάζουν.

Οποία συσκευή και να πάρεις, σε ΟΤΕ η VoIP τηλεφωνία δεν δουλεύει σε bridge mode. 

Είτε θα έχεις 3 συσκευές, Modem + Router + VoIP.
Είτε βάζεις το AX88 ως router πίσω από το DSL68 να παίρνει σύνδεση από αυτό ή να κάνει ταυτόχρονα κλήση ΡΡΡ.

----------


## ptolemeos14

Καλημέρα στη παρέα ,νέος στό φόρουμ ,πολύ νέος .
Εχω και εγώ το  asus dsl 68 u και μάλιστα πέρασαν από τα χέρια μου δύο .
Το έχω περίπου 4-5 χρόνια με σύνδεση adsl  Forthnet .
Mόνο καλά λόγια έχω να πώ για το μόντεμ -ρούτερ αυτό ,γιατί πέρασαν 4-5 ακόμη .
Δυστυχώς είχα την ατυχή έμπνευση πρίν λίγες μέρες να κάνω τη  σύνδεση μου  vdsl 50 Nova [forthenet] .
Aπό τότε αρχίσε ο γολγοθάς .
Ενω συνδέθηκε κανονικά με το 835 και επί μια δυό μέρες δεν αντιμετώπιζα σοβαρά προβλήματα ,από τότε αρχίσαν οι συνεχείς διακοπές ,που ήταν από ολιγόλεπτες μέχρι μισή ώρα .
Αφού ήρθε ο τεχνικός της Forthnet  και δεν βρήκε κανένα πρόβλημα στη γραμμή μου ,έδωσε τη βλάβη για περαιτέρω έρευνα .Οι διακοπές συνεχιζόταν -αυξανόταν -μειωνόταν σε ακανόνιστες ώρες και προφανώς αναίτια [για μένα] .
Τελικά αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω τα μόντεμ -ρούτερ της Νοβα ,οπου και εκεί υπήρχαν διακοπές αλλά λιγότερες .Βέβαια παρ όλο που κλείδωναν στα 49.999 ή απόδοσή τους ήταν πολύ χειρότερη από το adsl .
Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ;μήπως υπάρχει κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις που μπορεί να μεταβάλει τις συνεχεις διακοπές .
Πληροφοριακά στο 68 σβήνει τόσο το φωτάκι του dsl ,όσο και του ίντερνετ και στη σελίδα του λέει ότι το καλώδιο αποσυνδέθηκε .
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια βοήθεια

----------


## specialK

Από τη στιγμή που και με το ένα μηχάνημα έχεις διακοπές και με το άλλο, δεν είναι θέμα μηχανήματος. Έλεγξες τη καλωδίωση σου;
Το καλώδιο από τη μπρίζα του τοίχου μέχρι το μηχάνημα. Στη μπρίζα στο τοίχο αν έχει χαλάσει ή δεν κάνει καλή επαφή.
Επίσης στο καλώδιο που φεύγει από το τοίχο για το μηχάνημα, χωρίς φίλτρο

----------


## ptolemeos14

Ολη η καλωδίωση είναι καινούργια ,μέσα στο 19 αλλάχθηκε .Και τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια σύνδεσης είναι καινούργια .
Απλά με το asus οι διακοπές είναι πολύ πιό συχνές 
Και το συγκεκριμένο  asus  είναι καινούργιο ,φετινό .
Το παράξενο είναι ότι μπορεί να δουλευει επί 6-7 ώρες [π.χ] χωρίς πρόβλημα και ξαφνικά να αρχίσουν οι διακοπές .
Η όλη ιστορία δεν έχει λογική ,γιατί αν δεν συγχρόνιζε το καταλαβαίνω ,αλλά να συγχρονίζει -να δουλευει κανονικά και ξαφνικά να έχει διακοπές ,είναι για μένα παράξενο .

- - - Updated - - -

Μετα από κάποια μηνύματα που διάβασα από φίλους από δώ μέσα ,έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στις ρυθμίσεις και περιμένω να δώ  τα αποτελέσματα.
Yπάρχει κάτι στραβό ; 
είμαι σε 50αρα Forthnet

----------


## specialK

Αν απενεργοποιήσεις το vectoring σου κάνει τα ίδια;

----------


## ptolemeos14

> Αν απενεργοποιήσεις το vectoring σου κάνει τα ίδια;


Φίλε μου ,από την ωρα  [σήμερα] που έβαλα αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις είμαι εντάξει [να μην το ματιάσω ] .
Πρίν είχα άλλες ρυθμίσεις ,αυτές που είχε πάρει μόνο του εκτός από την αλλαγή του id σε 835 .
 Βέβαια από το πρωί περιμένω και email  από την  asus  σχετικά με ρυθμίσεις ,αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν το πήρα

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις έκανε μια διακοπή .

----------


## dimos222

Καλησπέρα,
θελω μια βοήθεια αν υπάρχει λυση , εχω το γνωστό θεμα που το ρουτερ που εχει χάσει τους DSL drivers εχω κανει ενα σωρό συνδυασμούς μ αυτο το FIX firmware που ειχε βγει τοτε αλλα δεν εχω καταφέρει τίποτα πρεπει να το εχω περασει κ 10α φορες αλλα δεν. Υπαρχει κάποιος τρόπος η απλα τα ξεχνάω και το κλαίω

----------


## leoncupra

Yπαρχει κάποιο παιδί που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να κάνω bridge ένα modem και ένα router της Asus; ας μου στείλει αν προσωπικό μυνημα να συνεννοηθούμε μην ζαλίζω και τους υπόλοιπους με offtopic

----------


## shattered

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους
από προχθές έστησα το παραπάνω modem στο σπίτι μου αλλά αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων (isp nova adsl, βρίσκομαι στην επαρχία)
αρχικά μερικές εικόνες από φάσμα/stats/ρυθμίσεις



αυτές ας τα πω "ανάποδα spikes" στο φάσμα δεν τα βλέπω πάντα




και δύο πράγματα από το log
Η πρώτη εικόνα είναι όταν έπεσε η σύνδεση σήμερα το πρωί (κανένας δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένος)
και η δεύτερη είναι η ημερομηνία που αλλάζει στο log (το πήρα χαμπάρι ψάχνοντας στο log μπας και δω κάτι)




οποιαδήποτε πρόταση για ρυθμίσεις/δοκιμές δεκτή

η συνδεσμολογία στο σπίτι είναι 
μπρίζα (κεντρική) -> πολύμπριζο ασφαλείας -> modem
και σε 2 άλλες μπρίζες στο σπίτι
μπρίζα-> φίλτρο-> τηλεφωνική συσκευή

ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## jkoukos

Αφού έχεις τον router στην κεντρική πρίζα, γιατί δεν φτάχνεις την σωστή καλωδίωση με διαχωρισμό του DSL από το τηλεφωνικό σήμα, και τα έχεις παράλληλα με χρήση φίλτρων πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή;

Μια αλλαγή θα κάνεις μόνο με μίλα διπλή RJ11 στη θέση της μονής. Στην μία θύρα θα καταλήγει μόνο το ζεύγος που φέρνει απ' έξω το σήμα, και στην άλλη μόνο τα ζεύγη που πάνε στις άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού.
Μπροστά θα κάνεις χρήση του splitter και θα αφαιρέσεις όλα τα άλλα φίλτρα.

----------


## Mormnak

*Version 3.0.0.4.384_81981  2019/12/31   42.76 MBytes*



```
ASUS DSL-AC68U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.384_81981 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
DSL:
- Added ADSL profile for Lebanon ISP Ogero.

Bug Fixes and Enhancements:
- Improved the USB Application page.
- Fixed kernel panic by kernel l2tp.
- Fixed missing some routing rules.
- Fixed the issue of OpenVPN client over PPTP/L2TP WAN.
- Improved for OpenVPN client not stopped correctly.
- Improved monotonic time of pppd/rp-pppoe/rp-l2tp.
- Improved server route handling of PPTP/L2TP.
- Fixed AiMesh related issues.
- Fixed ddns server replacing in the exported client profile of OpenVPN server.
- Improved the flow of checking Let's Encrypt at boot up.
- Fixed Let's Encrypt issue with uppercase domain.
- Improved the web page after updated Let's Encrypt certificate.
- Improved feedback and live update if network is unstable.
- Fixed incorrect routing rule of wan.
- Updated dnsmasq to 2.80-95-g1aef66b, fix CNAME loop.
- Fixed PPTP/L2TP reconnection issue.
- Fixed sometimes feedback failed.
- Updated odhcp6c to 1.1-97-ge199804
- Improved nvram space shortage which caused some configuration missing after reboot.

Please unzip the firmware file first then check the MD5 code.
MD5: 35b01ce51bd744604ac5403551b801bf
```

*https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/w...0438481981.zip*

Mirror Download.  https://mirrorace.com/m/Uplt

(κοίταξα και μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω και νομίζω πως είναι fresh update ..  :Razz:  )

----------


## shattered

> Αφού έχεις τον router στην κεντρική πρίζα, γιατί δεν φτάχνεις την σωστή καλωδίωση με διαχωρισμό του DSL από το τηλεφωνικό σήμα, και τα έχεις παράλληλα με χρήση φίλτρων πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή;
> 
> Μια αλλαγή θα κάνεις μόνο με μίλα διπλή RJ11 στη θέση της μονής. Στην μία θύρα θα καταλήγει μόνο το ζεύγος που φέρνει απ' έξω το σήμα, και στην άλλη μόνο τα ζεύγη που πάνε στις άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού.
> Μπροστά θα κάνεις χρήση του splitter και θα αφαιρέσεις όλα τα άλλα φίλτρα.


καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά
αν και αργώ λίγο στην απάντηση...

αρχικά για τις πρίζες ... να πω απλά δεν το σκέφτηκα(όταν πριν χρόνια μπήκε πρώτη φορά  adsl έτσι στήθηκαν φίλτρα/splitter και απλά δεν τα πείραξα ποτέ γιατί δουλεύουν), θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή στο σύντομο μέλλον
σε ότι αφορά τις αποσυνδέσεις+σφάλματα έχει λυθεί κατά 90%
είχα το modem πίσω από την τηλεόραση και δίπλα στο htpc (οκ χάνω σε εμβέλεια αλλά βόλευε το στήσιμο εκεί)
πλεον το έχω λίγο δίπλα και είμαι stable (3 μέρες uptime με 2200crc, κάτι που θεωρώ αμελητέο)
προφανώς είχα κάποιο θέμα emi

απλά τώρα πρέπει να αγοράσω αύριο ένα utp καλώδιο 2+ μέτρα για να μην έχω το modem μέσα στη μέση

----------


## afterglow

τα 2200 CRC errors στο WAN σε 3 μερες δεν τα λες και λιγα....0 αντε 20-30  θα επρεπε να εχεις αν ολα ειναι οκ. εγω τοσα εχω μετα απο βδομαδες uptime.

----------


## shattered

> τα 2200 CRC errors στο WAN σε 3 μερες δεν τα λες και λιγα....0 αντε 20-30  θα επρεπε να εχεις αν ολα ειναι οκ. εγω τοσα εχω μετα απο βδομαδες uptime.


συγκριτικά με εκεί που ήταν πριν (140000 σε μερικές ώρες)
τα 2200 τα λέω ελάχιστα
αλλά όπως είπα πρέπει να απομακρύνω λίγο ακόμη από την τηλεόραση και τον υπολογιστή μπας και έχω "λίγο" ακόμη emi
αν επιμένουν τα 2200 σε 3 μέρες θα αλλάξω την συνδεσμολογία στις πρίζες όπως είπε πιο πάνω ο jkoukos και αν παραμένει θα δω τι άλλο γίνεται

----------


## Mormnak

Μόλις πέρασα κι εγώ το τελευταίο update που έδωσα 3.0.0.4.384_81981. Όλα οκ με το Speedport Plus και το Voip δουλεύει μια χαρά μέσω Ethernet. Ειδα μερικές αλλαγές στα γραφικα(μενου settings) του Asus και δεν παρατήρησα μέχρι τώρα κατι διαφορετικό.

 Μόνο το Withdraw δεν υπάρχει αλλά μικρό το κακό..

----------


## Deus

Kαλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά
Σήμερα μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος δεν ξανασυνδέθηκε στο internet άνοιξε όταν ήρθε το ρεύμα όλα φαίνονται να δουλεύουν κανονικά όπως το lan το wui του router εκτός από το wan 

Όταν συνδέω την γραμμή δεν βλέπω καμιά αλλαγή συνεχίζει να γράφει The network cable is unoluged και το led ένδειξη DSL ανάβει
Επίσης δεν κάνει factory reset με κανένα τρόπο...
Δοκίμασα να φλασαρω το τελευταίο firmware (είχα το ποιο παλιό) μέσα από το wui και με το tool από τη σελίδα της άσους αλλά τίποτα... 

Υπάρχει σωτηρία η να το σουτάρω?

----------


## Deus

Στο παραπάνω post ήθελα να γράψω ότι το led DSL *δεν* ανάβει
Μέσα στο router φαίνεται σαν να μην έχει dsl modem driver δεν γράφει τίποτα
Δοκίμασα διάφορα το πάλεψα για πολλές ώρες 3 απογεύματα τώρα, firmware μέσω του web και μερικά που ήταν για flash μέσω το tool παλιά και φρέσκα απανωτά dirty flash με τα ίδια firmware hard και soft reset τίποτα δεν δούλεψε από ότι φαίνεται το modem χαιρέτισε...

*Spoiler:*








Αν έχετε κάποια ιδέα να δοκιμάσω και κάτι άλλο...
Για την ώρα φλασαρα το latest stable build από merlin asuswrt με σκοπό κάποια στιγμή να το χρησιμοποιήσω σαν σκέτο router πίσω από την speedport μπαγκατέλα του οτε μέχρι να περάσουν την οπτική και να το βάλω πίσω από το network terminal

*Spoiler:*







στο log βλέπω τα παρακάτω περίεργα ( δεν το βάζω όλο γιατί το κατεβατό θα είναι ατέλειωτο...)

May  5 08:05:08 kernel: * Invalid signature of oopsbuf: FE-BF-1A-DB-8B-BB-A7-3F (len 3602553851)
May  5 08:05:08 kernel: Empty flash at 0x022323a8 ends at 0x02232800
May  5 08:05:20 kernel: JFFS2 notice: (102) check_node_data: wrong data CRC in data node at 0x028ff484: read 0xf6013869, calculated 0x8abc1f38.
May  5 08:05:21 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
May  5 08:05:22 ERP: The model isn't under EU SKU!
May  5 08:05:29 syslog: module ax88179_178a not found in modules.dep
May  5 08:06:03 DSL: ping test fail
May  5 08:06:04 ETH PHY: W0=M;L1=X;L2=G;L3=X;L4=X;
May  5 08:06:04 df:  Mounted on
May  5 08:06:04 df:  /jffs
May  5 08:06:04 df: 
May  5 08:06:06 pppd[358]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
May  5 08:06:42 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:06:55 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:07:05 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:07:18 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:07:21 pppd[358]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
May  5 08:07:22 hour monitor: ntp sync fail, will retry after 120 sec

----------


## jkoukos

Δυστυχώς, απ' ότι διαβάζω, τα κακάρωσε το modem. Οπότε παίζει μόνο ως router.

----------


## Deus

Όντως το παραπάνω επιβεβαιώνει ότι είναι hardware failure ότι και αν δοκίμασα πάνω κάτω ότι γράφουν και στο παραπάνω link δεν βοήθησε....
στο log γράφει ατέλειωτο κατεβατό 

May  5 08:15:07 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:15:20 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:15:26 hour monitor: ntp sync fail, will retry after 120 sec
May  5 08:15:30 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:15:43 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:15:53 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:16:06 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:16:16 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:16:28 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:16:38 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:16:51 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:17:01 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:17:14 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:17:24 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware
May  5 08:17:26 hour monitor: ntp sync fail, will retry after 120 sec
May  5 08:17:37 DSL: Upload DSL firmware failed
May  5 08:17:47 DSL: Try to upload DSL firmware

EDIT

η lan port που ρυθμίζετε σαν ethernet wan για να δουλέψει σαν router μέχρι τι ταχύτητα υποστηρίζει? 100 ή 1000?

----------


## ferongr

> Φαίνεται πως υπάρχουν (ραγδαίες) εξελίξεις στο πεδίο του Merlin custom firmware για το modem/router.


Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες χρησιμοποιώ το Merlin build του gnuton. Πέραν των περισσότερων ρυθμίσεων και πληροφοριών, η μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση είναι στο Αdaptive QOS. Το Adaptive QOS στο stock firmware είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο, η σύνδεση μπουκώνει πανεύκολα όταν τρέχουν torrents η Steam downloads από πίσω. Με το Merlin, και αλγόριθμο fq_codel λειτουργεί πάρα πολύ καλά, και το κατέβασμα από Steam δεν ενοχλεί το browsing. Μάλιστα, όταν παίζει Youtube βλέπεις την ταχύτητα στο Steam να πέφτει καθώς το router διαχειρίζεται πλέον σωστά τις ροές σύμφωνα με τις κατηγορίες, δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στο Youtube. Με stock firmware ακόμα και το Spotify έκανε buffering με Steam η torrents. Επίσης, το web interface του router ανταποκρίνεται πολύ πιο γρήγορα (το εκνευρίστικό "saving settings" δεν αλλάζει, απλώς οι σελίδες οι ίδιες φορτώνουν γρήγορα).

To Merlin build είναι σταθερό και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πτώσεις σύνδεσης, κολλήματα η reboots. Το συνιστώ στους κατόχους DSL-AC68U

----------


## Mormnak

> Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες χρησιμοποιώ το Merlin build του gnuton. Πέραν των περισσότερων ρυθμίσεων και πληροφοριών, η μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση είναι στο Αdaptive QOS. Το Adaptive QOS στο stock firmware είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο, η σύνδεση μπουκώνει πανεύκολα όταν τρέχουν torrents η Steam downloads από πίσω. Με το Merlin, και αλγόριθμο fq_codel λειτουργεί πάρα πολύ καλά, και το κατέβασμα από Steam δεν ενοχλεί το browsing. Μάλιστα, όταν παίζει Youtube βλέπεις την ταχύτητα στο Steam να πέφτει καθώς το router διαχειρίζεται πλέον σωστά τις ροές σύμφωνα με τις κατηγορίες, δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στο Youtube. Με stock firmware ακόμα και το Spotify έκανε buffering με Steam η torrents. Επίσης, το web interface του router ανταποκρίνεται πολύ πιο γρήγορα (το εκνευρίστικό "saving settings" δεν αλλάζει, απλώς οι σελίδες οι ίδιες φορτώνουν γρήγορα).
> 
> To Merlin build είναι σταθερό και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πτώσεις σύνδεσης, κολλήματα η reboots. Το συνιστώ στους κατόχους DSL-AC68U


Μπορεις να μου στήλεις με π.μ. το λινκ του Firmware για να το έχω για δοκιμές? Ευχαριστώ.

(Νομίζω πως αυτό πρέπει να ειναι... https://github.com/gnuton/asuswrt-me...4.14_0-gnuton1 αλλά θέλω να ειμαι σίγουρος πριν το περάσω στο ρουτερ.)

----------


## dimos222

Δυστυχώς ειμαι και εγω παθών πριν λίγες μέρες  μου τα κακάρωσε το modem του τωρα το εχω σαν σκέτο ρουτερ και αυτο μου συνεβει μετα απο firmware ενημέρωση οπότε λιγο προσοχή κ υπόλοιποι  . Άνοιξα κ το εσωτερικό του μήπως δω κατι εμφανές για επιδιόρθωση αλλα δεν  :Sad:

----------


## ferongr

> Μπορεις να μου στήλεις με π.μ. το λινκ του Firmware για να το έχω για δοκιμές? Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> (Νομίζω πως αυτό πρέπει να ειναι... https://github.com/gnuton/asuswrt-me...4.14_0-gnuton1 αλλά θέλω να ειμαι σίγουρος πριν το περάσω στο ρουτερ.)


Ναι, το αρχείο .trx είναι. Συμβουλεύω ολικό reset των ρυθμίσεων μετά το πέρασμα.

----------


## HuskerDu

> *Version 3.0.0.4.384_81981  2019/12/31   42.76 MBytes*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ASUS DSL-AC68U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.384_81981 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
> DSL:
> - Added ADSL profile for Lebanon ISP Ogero.
> 
> ...


Μόλις έκανα update και με πήγε στην 3.0.0.4.384_80766-g91c286d, παράξενο! Στο check new firmware βγάζει ότι υπάρχει The latest version : 3.0.0.4.384_81727-g7c23ae8. Βήμα-βημα με πάει στην 81981?!  :Thinking:

----------


## jim1900dz

> Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες χρησιμοποιώ το Merlin build του gnuton. Πέραν των περισσότερων ρυθμίσεων και πληροφοριών, η μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση είναι στο Αdaptive QOS. Το Adaptive QOS στο stock firmware είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο, η σύνδεση μπουκώνει πανεύκολα όταν τρέχουν torrents η Steam downloads από πίσω. Με το Merlin, και αλγόριθμο fq_codel λειτουργεί πάρα πολύ καλά, και το κατέβασμα από Steam δεν ενοχλεί το browsing. Μάλιστα, όταν παίζει Youtube βλέπεις την ταχύτητα στο Steam να πέφτει καθώς το router διαχειρίζεται πλέον σωστά τις ροές σύμφωνα με τις κατηγορίες, δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στο Youtube. Με stock firmware ακόμα και το Spotify έκανε buffering με Steam η torrents. Επίσης, το web interface του router ανταποκρίνεται πολύ πιο γρήγορα (το εκνευρίστικό "saving settings" δεν αλλάζει, απλώς οι σελίδες οι ίδιες φορτώνουν γρήγορα).
> 
> To Merlin build είναι σταθερό και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πτώσεις σύνδεσης, κολλήματα η reboots. Το συνιστώ στους κατόχους DSL-AC68U


Ενδιαφέρον!!
Συνεχίζει να σε εντυπωσιάζει το custom firmware?
Δώσε κι άλλο feedback.

----------


## FrankyGR

> Ενδιαφέρον!!
> Συνεχίζει να σε εντυπωσιάζει το custom firmware?
> Δώσε κι άλλο feedback.


Θα το βάλω και γω να δω τι γίνεται

----------


## jim1900dz

> Θα το βάλω και γω να δω τι γίνεται


Εγώ πάντως δεν αντιλήφθηκα κάποια εμφανή διαφορά, μετά απο 10 μέρες που το εγκατέστησα. Βέβαια, δεν ξαναπέρασα ρυθμίσεις απο την αρχή, αλλά το άφησα όπως ήταν μιας και κράτησε τις παλιές.

----------


## epp1907

καμια διαφορα και εγω εδω και 2 βδομαδες....

----------


## epp1907

Λέει η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 19 τι να κάνω για να πάω πάνω από 12?

----------


## Mormnak

> Λέει η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 19 τι να κάνω για να πάω πάνω από 12?


Δοκιμή με Stability Adjustment (SNR) στο 6?? ή και 5 αν σηκώνει η γραμμή?

----------


## ptolemeos14

Μετά την συμβίωση μου με το 68 επι πολλά χρόνια αναγκάστηκα να το αποχωριστώ .
Το πρώτο που είχα πάρει δουλευει μια χαρά σε σπίτι συγγενούς ,δυστυχώς όμως δυο 68αρια που πέρασαν φέτος από τα χέρια μου αναγκάστηκα να τα επιστρεψω λόγω προβλημάτων Και τα δύο αγορασμένα απο το γερμανικό  amazon .
Πέρα απο κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις παρατηρούσα μεγάλα προβλήματα και αστάθεια στην εκπομπή του wifi και στα δύο κανάλια με σταθερότερο αυτό των 5 .Εννοείται ότι είχα περάσει όλες τις αναβαθμίσεις .
Τωρα βρίσκομαι σε αναζήτηση νέου μοντεμ -ρουτερ  με επικρατέστερο  το 7490 .
Δυστυχώς απ ότι βλέπω η asus εχει στοχεύσει σε εξαιρετικά ακριβά και κατ ουσίαν στο 68 [σε λογική τιμή]

----------


## babis3g

του εκανες ποτε ενα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι για 6-10 δευτερα? και ξανα το περασμα το λογισμικο, αν εχεις χρονο κανε του μια προσπαθεια

----------


## ptolemeos14

> του εκανες ποτε ενα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι για 6-10 δευτερα? και ξανα το περασμα το λογισμικο, αν εχεις χρονο κανε του μια προσπαθεια



Πάρα πολλές φορές  έκανα  reset και στα δύο που πέρασαν πρόσφατα από τα χέρια μου δηλ μέσα στο 2019 και 2020 .Eιλικρινά στεναχωρέθηκα πάρα πολύ γιατί το προηγούμενο 68 που είχα ήταν ότι καλύτερο έχει περάσει απο τα χέρια μου .
Ετσι και αλλιώς το γύρισα πίσω στο amazon 
Τώρα είμαι προβληματισμένος για την επόμενη αγορά μοντεμ -ρουτερ .
Σκέφτομαι το  AVM 7490[το οποίο είναι κακάσχημο οπτικά -για τα γούστα μου]  ,αλλά από την άλλη δεν θέλω να αποχωριστώ τα asus ,αλλά δυστυχώς απ ότι διαβάζω τα 87 -88 έχουν αρκετα προβλήματα και εδώ και στο εξωτερικό .

ΥΓ παρ όλο που έψαξα αρκετά δεν μπορεσα να βρώ οδηγό για να μπορέσω κάνω το 267 n να δουλέψει ως μόντεμ ,σε περίπτωση που πάρω κάποιο σκέτο ρούτερ .

----------


## leonkoum

Τα RT-AC88U τι προβληματα εχουν?

----------


## ptolemeos14

> Τα RT-AC88U τι προβληματα εχουν?


Απ όσο διάβασα <χανονται> σε άλλους τα 2.4 και σε άλλους τα 5 .

----------


## leonkoum

Μαλιστα..Ευχαριστω
Το εχω αγορασει εδω και 20μερες περιπου σε εξαιρετικη τιμη απο το amazon.uk και μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει ακτι...
Ισως να παιζει και ρολο το οτι του εχω περασει την τελευταια με το merlin...

----------


## ptolemeos14

> Μαλιστα..Ευχαριστω
> Το εχω αγορασει εδω και 20μερες περιπου σε εξαιρετικη τιμη απο το amazon.uk και μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει ακτι...
> Ισως να παιζει και ρολο το οτι του εχω περασει την τελευταια με το merlin...


Μακάρι φίλε μου ,μακάρι

----------


## neof1z

Μια βοήθεια ρε παιδιά. Έχω το τελευταίο firmware και δεν μπορώ να βρω της ρυθμίσεις για να το κάνω access point. Βασικά αυτό το μενού που έχει στο 2.52 λεπτό!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahm4hszpSk0

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Μια βοήθεια ρε παιδιά. Έχω το τελευταίο firmware και δεν μπορώ να βρω της ρυθμίσεις για να το κάνω access point. Βασικά αυτό το μενού που έχει στο 2.52 λεπτό!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahm4hszpSk0


Το DSL modem-router έχεις (DSL-AC68U) ή το router (RT-AC68U); 
Το πρώτο δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί να παίξει ως Access Point, αυτή η ρύθμιση που φαίνεται στο video δεν υπάρχει στο μενού του.

----------


## neof1z

Το πρώτο έχω (DSL-AC68U)

----------


## ferongr

Η ρύθμιση "AP mode" αυτοματοποιεί μερικές ρυθμίσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις και μόνος σου. Στην ουσία, αλλάζεις την IP του Αsus σε μια που δεν θα έχει διένεξη με αυτή του router σου (Advanced Settings -> LAN -> LAN IP). Επιπρόσθετα, αλλάζεις το εύρος DHCP στο router ώστε να μην είναι η IP του Asus μεσα. Μετά, απενεργοποιείς το DHCP server στο Asus (Advanced Settings -> LAN -> DHCP Server ->Enable the DHCP Server: No). Τέλος, συνδέεις μια θύρα του switch του router σου με το switch του asus (όχι το WAN). Απενεργοποιείς και το ασύρματο του άλλου router και είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## neof1z

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## petasis

> Μαλιστα..Ευχαριστω
> Το εχω αγορασει εδω και 20μερες περιπου σε εξαιρετικη τιμη απο το amazon.uk και μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει ακτι...
> Ισως να παιζει και ρολο το οτι του εχω περασει την τελευταια με το merlin...


Και εγώ το έχω λίγο καιρό (το AC88U) και κανένα πρόβλημα με το wifi. Με το επίσημο υλικολογισμικό.

----------


## a5m5g

Καλησπέρα σας. Η εντολή wl country δουλέυει και στο RT-AC68U ή μόνο στην DSL έκδοση?

----------


## billy14

Θα βάλω VDSL και Το έχω βρει μεταχειρισμένο αλλά επειδή ειναι αγορά του 2015 ή 2014 το σκέφτομαι... παίζει ρόλο η παλαιότητα του μηχανήματος; τα παλιά είναι διαφορετική έκδοση; ή δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά;

----------


## jmakro

> Θα βάλω VDSL και Το έχω βρει μεταχειρισμένο αλλά επειδή ειναι αγορά του 2015 ή 2014 το σκέφτομαι... παίζει ρόλο η παλαιότητα του μηχανήματος; τα παλιά είναι διαφορετική έκδοση; ή δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά;


Δεν εχει voip οποτε θα χρειαστεις για τηλεφωνια να βαλεις του παροχου μαζι. Μεχρι 100mbps είναι παρα παρα πολυ καλο συγκεκριμενο. Εγω το εδωσα γιατι εχω 200αρα πλεον αν υποστηριζε δε θα το άλλαζα απο τα καλυτερα στην κατηγορια του.

----------


## billy14

Ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση. Οχι, δεν εχω VOIP γραμμή. 

Καινούργιο ειναι πολύ ακριβό, αλλά μεταχειρισμένο ειναι σε λογική τιμή. Απλά με προβληματίζει η παλαιότητα του μηχανήματος, διαφορετικά από όσα διαβάζω θα το έπαιρνα σιγουρα χωρίς να το σκεφτώ.

----------


## HuskerDu

Ξαφνικά χάθηκε το 2.4G wifi δίκτυο, το αναβάθμισα στο τελευταίο firmware, δούλεψε για 5-6 ώρες και μετά τα ίδια. Δυστυχώς ο συναγερμός και οι κάμερες δεν παίζουν στο 5g, υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## ptolemeos14

Η παλαιότητα να μην σε προβληματίζει ,η ποιότητα του είναι εξαιρετικά καλή .Το πρόβλημα του μάλλον είναι η <συμβατότητα> τους με κάποιους παρόχους .
Πήρα [μέσα στο 2019] δύο από Γερμανία και με τα δύο αντιμετώπισα προβλήματα ,το παλιότερο που είναι περίπου 5 ετών δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα .

----------


## HuskerDu

> Ξαφνικά χάθηκε το 2.4G wifi δίκτυο, το αναβάθμισα στο τελευταίο firmware, δούλεψε για 5-6 ώρες και μετά τα ίδια. Δυστυχώς ο συναγερμός και οι κάμερες δεν παίζουν στο 5g, υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω?


Τελικά, δοκίμασα το merlin fork που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω,DSL-AC68U_384.15_0-gnuton1_DSL_1.0.4.9. Μετά από factory reset το σεταρισα από την αρχή, 15-20 λεπτά υπόθεση (έχω από πίσω και το speedport για την τηλεφωνία), το 2.4 wifi ζωντάνεψε ξανά! Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει, πάντως αυτό το custom firmware φαίνεται σταθερό και έχει κάποια extra καλούδια.

----------


## Silkcut

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.

Είμαι σε διαδικασία αναβάθμισης σύνδεσης από ADSL 24 σε VDSL 50 στη Vodafone με σύνδεση κανονική και όχι voip. Θα μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω το router μας και για internet και για τηλεφωνία; Υπάρχει κάποιος συμφορουμίτης με VDSL 50 στη Vodafone χωρίς voip που να έχει εμπειρία με τη χρήση του router μας; Δίνουν δωρέαν δικό τους router αλλά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το Asus για να το αλλάξω.

----------


## Vasilis 07

Σκέφτομαι να αντικαταστήσω το Asus N14U.Είναι καλή επιλογή δεδομένου της παλαιότητας και ότι δεν έχει voip ?

----------


## trod

Καλησπερα, 

εχω ενα προβλημα εδω και 4 ωρες. Δεν εχω internet αλλα το DSL link status μου ειναι up. 

Δεν εκανα καμμια αλλαγη απλα σταματησα να εχω internet. Το μοναδικο που αλλαξε ειναι πριν απο 4-5 μερες εβαλα την τελευταια εκδοση στο modem. Διαβασα καπου οτι καποιες παλιες εκδοσεις ειχαν θεματα και τους εβγαζε αυτο το προβλημα και επρεπε να ξαναγυρισουν σε πιο παλια εκδοση για να φτιαξει. Πηγα πισω 2-3 εκδοσεις και δεν αλλαξε τιποτα.

Εχει κανενας καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει;

Ευχαριστω.

ΥΓ: το Asus modem ειναι απευθειας συνδεδεμενο με τον ΟΤΕ (δεν περναει μεσα απο το modem του οτε, bridge κτλ)



Edit: Τελικα εφτιαξε, αφου μιλησα με ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν μπορουσε να παρει την MAC address του modem μου μου ειπε ο τεχνικος. Επρεπε manual να κανει reset κατι στο DSLAM.

----------


## antonis87

Καλησπέρα, έχω το asus πίσω απο το huawei ha35( Main modem) και έκανα την αναβάθμιση σε 3.0.0.4_386_38287, απο τότε χάθηκε η επικοινωνία μεταξυ τους. 
Δοκίμασα rollback στην προηγούμενη έκδοση, reset αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει..

----------


## chrispe

έστησα ένα AiMesh δίκτυο με βαση το dsl-ac68u και node το rt-ac68u. Η απορία μου ειναι γιατί ενω στα 2.4g του dsl-ac68u εχω ορίσει το bandwidth στα 40hz το bandwidth του rt-ac68u είναι στα 20hz

----------


## jkoukos

Στη μπάντα των 2,4GHz λόγω κορεσμού, από το 2012 υπάρχει απαίτηση βάσει του προτύπου (IEEE 802.11), στο ΑΡ να λειτουργεί μηχανισμός Wi-Fi Coexistence. 
Ουσιαστικά το ΑΡ ελέγχει συνεχώς την μπάντα και αν διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα δίκτυα στο ίδιο ή σε επικαλυπτόμενο κανάλι που επιδρούν στο μεταξύ τους σήμα και αυτή η επίδραση φθάσει ή ξεπεράσει ένα στάνταρτ υπολογισμένο όριο, τότε αυτόματα γυρίζουν σε λειτουργία 20MHz.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν το εφαρμόζουν όλοι ή οι υλοποιήσεις τους δεν δουλεύουν σωστά, ειδικά σε παλαιότερες συσκευές. Επίσης υπάρχουν κατασκευαστές που στις ρυθμίσεις έχουν επιλογή για απενεργοποίηση του 20/40 BSS Coexistence ή του Bit Intolerant και ουσιαστικά είναι στο χέρι του χρήστη τι θα εφαρμόσει.

----------


## chrispe

ναι όμως αφού έχω ορίσει στο βασικό ασύρματο τα 40hz (και δουλευει μονίμως ετσι) δεν θα επρεπε και το ασυρματο του node να εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορά αφου "αντιγράφει" τις ρυθμίσεις του βασικού; Στα 5g πχ εχω ορισει στο βασικό τα 80hz και "σεβάστηκε" την ρυθμιση το node

----------


## jkoukos

Στους 5 GHz δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός, διότι ακόμη δεν υπάρχει κορεσμός σε αυτή την μπάντα και τα διαθέσιμα κανάλια είναι πολλαπλάσια.

Το ότι εσύ του έχεις ορίσει 40MHz δεν σημαίνει ότι επιτρέπει να συνδεθεί μαζί του κάποια συσκευή σε αυτό το εύρος.
Το ίδιο ορίζει λοιπόν ότι όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μαζί μου, θα το κάνει υποχρεωτικά με 20MHz.

----------


## chrispe

Μια άλλη διαπίστωση που έκανα, στα 5ghz όταν βαζω το bandwidth στα 80 τοτε εχω προβλημα, μεσω σκανερ παρατηρω οτι το σήμα μια χανεται και μια ερχεται (δεν χανεται η συνδεση, απλά δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνουν δεδομένα). Εχω δοκιμάσει διαφορα κανάλια, να κλεισω τελειως το 2.4ghz και να παιζει μονο το 5, τιποτα. Μπορει να λειτουργεί για καποιο διαστημα αλλά καποια στιγμή το προβλημα θα εμφανιστεί. Αν τωρα αλλαξω το bandwidth στα 40 όλα λειτουργουν υποδειγματικά. Κατι αλλο που θα μπορουσα να δοκιμασω εχει κανείς υποψην του; Τι μπορεί να κανει παρεμβολες στα 80mhz κι όχι στα 40mhz;

----------


## gnick

Καλημέρα σας.
Όταν πάω να κατεβάσω από torrent κόβεται η σύνδεση. Δεν αποσυγχρονίζει, απλά κάνει disconnect. Παίζει να τα έχει παίξει το modem και να μην μπορεί να διαχειριστεί το traffic από τα torrents ή να παίζει κάτι ύποπτο από μεριάς provider; Είμαι σε ADSL24 απο HOL.



```
Aug 31 12:57:47 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 12:57:47 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 12:57:58 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 12:57:58 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 12:58:28 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 12:58:28 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 12:58:28 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 12:58:38 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 12:58:38 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 12:58:41 acsd: selected channel spec: 0x180b (9l)
Aug 31 12:58:41 acsd: Adjusted channel spec: 0x180b (9l)
Aug 31 12:58:41 acsd: selected channel spec: 0x180b (9l)
Aug 31 12:58:41 acsd: acs_set_chspec: 0x180b (9l) for reason APCS_CSTIMER
Aug 31 12:58:46 acsd: eth1: NONACSD channel switching to channel spec: 0x1009 (9)
Aug 31 12:59:08 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 12:59:08 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 12:59:08 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 12:59:20 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 12:59:20 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 12:59:50 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 12:59:50 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 12:59:50 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 13:00:00 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 13:00:00 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 13:00:30 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 13:00:30 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 13:00:31 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 13:00:41 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 13:00:41 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 13:01:11 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 13:01:11 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 13:01:11 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 13:01:22 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 13:01:22 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 13:01:52 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 13:01:52 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 13:01:52 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 13:02:02 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 13:02:02 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 13:02:32 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 13:02:32 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 13:02:32 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 13:02:43 syslog: wlceventd_proc_event(476): eth2: Disassoc 98:9C:57:37:93:9E, status: 0, reason: Disassociated because sending station is leaving (or has left) BSS (8)
Aug 31 13:02:43 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 13:02:43 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
Aug 31 13:02:46 syslog: wlceventd_proc_event(495): eth2: Auth 98:9C:57:37:93:9E, status: Successful (0)
Aug 31 13:02:46 syslog: wlceventd_proc_event(524): eth2: Assoc 98:9C:57:37:93:9E, status: Successful (0)
Aug 31 13:03:13 pppd[449]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Aug 31 13:03:13 pppd[449]: Connection terminated.
Aug 31 13:03:13 pppd[449]: Modem hangup
Aug 31 13:03:23 pppd[449]: Connected to 40:ce:24:63:7c:70 via interface vlan3880
Aug 31 13:03:23 pppd[449]: Connect: ppp0 <--> vlan3880
```

----------


## chrispe

τι εγινε με τα merlin firmware; τελευταία εκδοση ειναι απο τις 2 Μαίου και η asus εντωμεταξύ εχει βγάλει 3 νεότερα

----------


## HuskerDu

H 384.17-gnuton1 είναι σταθερότατη, δεν είχα ξανά ποτέ θέμα με το wifi, μάλλον ο gnuton θα αφήσει τις 18, 19 και θα συνεχίσει με την 386.ΧΧ μόλις ο merlin βγάλει την πρώτη stable.

----------


## vlgeor

Καλησπέρα, Εχω cosmote vdsl 50 και voip. Speedport τηλεφωνια και το asus internet. Την διαδικασία την έκανα μέσω ενός οδηγού στο forum. 
Δυστυχώς το setup δεν δουλεύει σωστά και δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις μου ή απλά ασυμβατότητα. 
το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ δεν είναι σταθερό και χρειάζεται αρκετές φορές επανεκκίνηση μέσα στην μέρα για να πάρω κάποιες ακόμη ωρες σταθερότητας. ΤΟ wifi επίσης δεν δείχνει να δουλεύει πάντα σωστά καθότι δίπλα στο router καποιερ φορές πψ βλέποντας τις κάμερες μέσω wifi σέρνεται ενώ με το Pc μέσω ethernet πάει σφαίρα (οταν δουλεύει σωστα το router). Οταν κολλάει δεν μπαίνει ουτε στην ip του. 
Θα το εκτιμούσα αν κάποιος που έχει γνώση μου έλεγε καμία ιδέα. Δεν θέλω να μεινω μονο με speedport καότι ο συγχρονισμός με το asus είναι αρκετά υψηλότερος.

----------


## PanPap

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά! Όπως λέει και ο gnick στην προηγούμενη σελίδα, έτσι κι εγώ έχω ένα DSL - AC68U με Vodafone και κάθε φορά που πάω να φορτώσω για κατέβασμα ένα torrent, μου ξεκινάει το κατέβασμα και μετά από λίγο "σκάει" η IP και παλεύει το modem-router να ξαναφέρει νέα IP. 
Το έχει παρατηρήσει και άλλος αυτό το πράγμα? Μπορεί κάποιος να τσεκάρει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Αυτό μου συμβαίνει νομίζω το τελευταίο τρίμηνο. Σας παρακαλώ, αν έχει κάποιος εικόνα ή γνωρίζει κάτι, ας μας απαντήσει. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## lkarag

Καλησπέρα. Μολις το αγόρασα και ενώ έχω βάλει τις ρυθμίσεις κανονικά και παίρνει ip κανονικά (σύμφωνα με το asus)οι υπολογίστες και τα κινητά δεν έχουν internet. Άσχετα αν είναι με lan ή με wifi. Σαν κάτι να το μπλοκάρει και δεν μοιράζεται προς τα έξω. Καμία ιδέα; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## nikolai

> Καλησπέρα, Εχω cosmote vdsl 50 και voip. Speedport τηλεφωνια και το asus internet. Την διαδικασία την έκανα μέσω ενός οδηγού στο forum. 
> Δυστυχώς το setup δεν δουλεύει σωστά και δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις μου ή απλά ασυμβατότητα. 
> το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ δεν είναι σταθερό και χρειάζεται αρκετές φορές επανεκκίνηση μέσα στην μέρα για να πάρω κάποιες ακόμη ωρες σταθερότητας. ΤΟ wifi επίσης δεν δείχνει να δουλεύει πάντα σωστά καθότι δίπλα στο router καποιερ φορές πψ βλέποντας τις κάμερες μέσω wifi σέρνεται ενώ με το Pc μέσω ethernet πάει σφαίρα (οταν δουλεύει σωστα το router). Οταν κολλάει δεν μπαίνει ουτε στην ip του. 
> Θα το εκτιμούσα αν κάποιος που έχει γνώση μου έλεγε καμία ιδέα. Δεν θέλω να μεινω μονο με speedport καότι ο συγχρονισμός με το asus είναι αρκετά υψηλότερος.



Δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις ανάποδα. Να έχεις το Modem του ΟΤΕ πρώτο και το ASUS να το ρυθμίσεις να παίρνει το WAN από μια από τις LAN.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά! Όπως λέει και ο gnick στην προηγούμενη σελίδα, έτσι κι εγώ έχω ένα DSL - AC68U με Vodafone και κάθε φορά που πάω να φορτώσω για κατέβασμα ένα torrent, μου ξεκινάει το κατέβασμα και μετά από λίγο "σκάει" η IP και παλεύει το modem-router να ξαναφέρει νέα IP. 
> Το έχει παρατηρήσει και άλλος αυτό το πράγμα? Μπορεί κάποιος να τσεκάρει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Αυτό μου συμβαίνει νομίζω το τελευταίο τρίμηνο. Σας παρακαλώ, αν έχει κάποιος εικόνα ή γνωρίζει κάτι, ας μας απαντήσει. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας!


Το έχεις δοκιμάσει μόνο με της Vodafone το modem-router να δεις αν παίζει σωστά;

----------


## gnick

> Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά! Όπως λέει και ο gnick στην προηγούμενη σελίδα, έτσι κι εγώ έχω ένα DSL - AC68U με Vodafone και κάθε φορά που πάω να φορτώσω για κατέβασμα ένα torrent, μου ξεκινάει το κατέβασμα και μετά από λίγο "σκάει" η IP και παλεύει το modem-router να ξαναφέρει νέα IP. 
> Το έχει παρατηρήσει και άλλος αυτό το πράγμα? Μπορεί κάποιος να τσεκάρει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Αυτό μου συμβαίνει νομίζω το τελευταίο τρίμηνο. Σας παρακαλώ, αν έχει κάποιος εικόνα ή γνωρίζει κάτι, ας μας απαντήσει. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας!


Καλημέρα. Εμένα τελικά έκανε αποσυνδέσεις, μάλλον τα είχε παίξει. Μεγάλωσα το SNR και το πρόβλημα προσωρινά αμβλύνθηκε. Όλα αυτά μετά από βάλε - βγάλε εκδόσεων firmware που είχα κάνει τον Αύγουστο. Μάλλον ισχύει το "if it's not broken don't fix it"! 

Τελικά το αντικατέστησα με ένα DSL-AC88U από το οποίο βέβαια δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος.




> Καλησπέρα. Μολις το αγόρασα και ενώ έχω βάλει τις ρυθμίσεις κανονικά και παίρνει ip κανονικά (σύμφωνα με το asus)οι υπολογίστες και τα κινητά δεν έχουν internet. Άσχετα αν είναι με lan ή με wifi. Σαν κάτι να το μπλοκάρει και δεν μοιράζεται προς τα έξω. Καμία ιδέα; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


Κάτι τέτοια κουλά μου έκανε όταν δοκίμαζα τις εκδόσεις firmware που εμφανίστηκαν το καλοκαίρι. Δεν είχα internet κι ο σταθερός μέσω LAN δεν έβλεπε καν το router. Η τελευταία έκδοση firmware που σε εμένα δούλεψε απροβληματιστα ήταν η Version 3.0.0.4.384_81981 2019/12/31. Από τα πολλά βάλε-βγάλε firmware το καλοκαίρι, τελικά μάλλον το μηχανηματάκι μου τα έπαιξε.

----------


## giannisopc

παίδες καλησπέρα έχω ένα θέμα αρκετά περίεργο σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε από nova vdsl 100mbps το router έκανε restart και κλείδωσε ακριβώς τα ίδια στατιστικά που είχα και με vdsl 50 mbps δεν άλλαξε ούτε profile ούτε τίποτα πήρα τη nova μου είπε έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά και ίσως να φταιει το ρουτερ που δεν είναι δικό τους και δεν υποστηρίζει το profile... έψαξα και βρήκα και άλλος χρηστης σε asus router μόλις βάλει το router της εταιρίας πάει από 50 σε 100 έχω πειράξει χίλιες δυο ρυθμίσεις αλλα φως δεν είδα.. και το router της εταιρίας δεν το έχω άρα δε μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω γνωρίζει κανεις κάτι περί του θέματος?

----------


## HuskerDu

Θα βοηθούσε αν έβαζες μερικά screen-shot με τις ρυθμίσεις και τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου.

----------


## timiman

> παίδες καλησπέρα έχω ένα θέμα αρκετά περίεργο σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε από nova vdsl 100mbps το router έκανε restart και κλείδωσε ακριβώς τα ίδια στατιστικά που είχα και με vdsl 50 mbps δεν άλλαξε ούτε profile ούτε τίποτα πήρα τη nova μου είπε έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά και ίσως να φταιει το ρουτερ που δεν είναι δικό τους και δεν υποστηρίζει το profile... έψαξα και βρήκα και άλλος χρηστης σε asus router μόλις βάλει το router της εταιρίας πάει από 50 σε 100 έχω πειράξει χίλιες δυο ρυθμίσεις αλλα φως δεν είδα.. και το router της εταιρίας δεν το έχω άρα δε μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω γνωρίζει κανεις κάτι περί του θέματος?


Νομίζω ότι το soft restart από το Web UI του δεν βοηθάει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Δοκίμασε να το κλείσεις από το κουμπί που υπάρχει στην πλάτη του για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κι μετά να το ανοίξεις πάλι από το κουμπί.
Επίσης, μερικές φορές βοηθάει ενώ είναι συγχρονισμένο, να βγάλεις το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου,
ώστε να καταλάβει ότι δεν έχει σύνδεση κι να προσπαθήσει να κάνει εκ νέου initialize.
Επίσης, τσέκαρε αν το Max Rate στο Downstream (System Log/DSL Log) είναι πάνω από τα 50000 kbps.
Τέλος, παίξε λίγο με τα Αnnex Mode κι VDSL Profile στο Administration/DSL Settings. Λογικά με ANNEX A κι 17a multi-mode αντίστοιχα, πρέπει να είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## giannisopc

- - - Updated - - -

γενικά όλα είναι πεσμένα είμαι αρκετά μακρυά από το τηλ που ρώτησα για ταχύτητα μου είπαν κοντά στα 45 να περιμένω από τα 100 μιας και πιάνω μόλις 20mbps με vdsl 50 αλλα το θέμα είναι πως φαίνεται σα να μην έχει "αλλαξει το παραμικρό στη γραμμή ίδιο προφίλ με 17a και anex A ίδια attenuable ίδια όλα και δεν έχω άλλο router για δοκιμη μέχρι αύριο τουλάχιστον ίσως πάρω ένα zte από nova ενός φίλου.. έχω κάνει φυσικά άπειρα restart απειρες δοκιμες με τις ρυθμίσεις και τίποτα συνεχίζει στα ίδια

----------


## jmakro

Κατω στο κατανεμητη ποσο πιανεις εχεις τσεκαρει?

----------


## giannisopc

το ίδιο πιάνω και έξω τουλάχιστον σε 50ari εκεί γύρο στα 20 δεν παίζει πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωση είναι όλα αλλαγμένα από εμενα με κατ5e καλώδιο από όταν έβαλα το vdsl 50 και είχα θέματα το πρόβλημα είναι πως φαίνεται πως δεν έχει αλλάξει γενικά το profile έκανε ένα restart το modem μέσα στη μέρα και κλείδωσε ακριβώς τα ίδια πήρα να το δώσω για βλάβη αλλα όσο περίμενα διάβασα από άλλο παιδί με asus DSL-AC55you πως είχε το ίδιο θέμα ενεργοποιήθηκε το 100ari από nova και με το άσους παρέμενε κλειδωμένος στα 50 μόλις έβαλε της εταιρίας έπιασε 97... δε ξέρω τι να πω... εδώ και το link από το παιδί που αναφέρομαι είναι στο forum μας..  https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Nova-100-Mbps

----------


## jmakro

Έκανες κανα reset στο ασους? έχεις τελευταίο firmware?
έχεις και 25.5 attenuation αρκετά μακριά.

----------


## HuskerDu

Πολύ υψηλό Line attenuation, εγώ (cosmote) με 6.3db συγχρονίζω λίγο πιο πάνω από 100Mb, έχω vdsl100.

----------


## BillyVan

> Πολύ υψηλό Line attenuation, εγώ (cosmote) με 6.3db συγχρονίζω λίγο πιο πάνω από 100Mb, έχω vdsl100.


Το G.INP γιατι το έχεις disable?


Σε μένα με το Asus N17 σε 50αρα απο Vodafone

----------


## dimyok

WARNING	Detected Ping of Death attack. Dropped 1 packets.
35	2020-12-25 21:21:06	Firewall	WARNING	Detected Ping of Death attack. Dropped 2 packets.
36	2020-12-25 21:20:57	Firewall	WARNING	Detected Ping of Death attack. Dropped 2 packets.
Νεα πλακα ειναι αυτη ?

----------


## epp1907

παιδιά αν γνωρίζει κάποιος θα ήθελα λίγο βοήθεια. θέλω να κάνω ένα ai-mesh δίκτυο έχω το 68 με τη τελευταία σταθερή του μερλιν ποίο είναι το φτηνότερο δυνατό ρουτεράκι που το υποστηρίζει?

----------


## vranasakis

Χαιρετίζω και εγώ την ομαδα για το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ.Είμαι κάτοχος του αρκετά χρόνια με adsl σύνδεση.Πρίν μια βδομάδα αναβάθμισα την σύνδεση μου σε nova vdsl 100 και μου έδωσαν το μόντεμ zte 288a.Αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω συνδεμένο το asus πίσω απο το zte και απλά εχω ενοργοποίηση στο asus το dual wan ethernet και απλα εχω μια gigabit σύνδεση μεταξύ των 2 συσκευών και έχω ιντερνέτ.Έχω δει στο φορουμ ότι υπάρχει οδηγός να κάνω bridged το zte και να μπεί το asus μετά.Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος έχει κάνει το asus πρωτο πάνω σε γραμμή νόβα 100 και μετά να μπεί το zte 288a μόνο για voip τηλεφωνία.Σε δοκιμή πάντως και τα 2 μόντεμ μόνα  τους συγχρονίζουν σχεδόν στα 109mbps πάνω στην γραμμή.Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να βάλω πρώτο το asus λόγω vpn και πέρισσοτερων ρυθμίσεων.Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή για δοκιμή.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις με το Asus. Ο λόγος είναι ότι η VoIP τηλεφωνία στο ΖΤΕ βγαίνει από 2ο VLAN (837) που δεν μπορεί να του το περάσει το Asus, παρά μόνο το VLAN 835 για την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.
Αναγκαστικά το ΖΤΕ θα πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένο στην γραμμή κάνοντας τον συγχρονισμό.

----------


## vranasakis

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## epp1907

> παιδιά αν γνωρίζει κάποιος θα ήθελα λίγο βοήθεια. θέλω να κάνω ένα ai-mesh δίκτυο έχω το 68 με τη τελευταία σταθερή του μερλιν ποίο είναι το φτηνότερο δυνατό ρουτεράκι που το υποστηρίζει?


Εαν ποτε κάποιος θέλει... η απάντηση είναι ASUS RT-AC58U V3

----------


## mageor

Καλησπέρα, είμαι κάτοχος του DSL-AC68U εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια πάντα στην COSMOTE και πάντα με τελευταίο official firmware χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα...πρόσφατα ανέβηκα από 50 VDSL COSMOTE σε 100 VDSL NOVA. Έκανα ρεσετ το μηχανάκι διόρθωσα σε 835 το setting λόγω Cosmote hub...(δεν δούλευε το default της FORTHNET/NOVA)....πέρασα user και pass, συνδέομαι κανονικά αλλά 2-3 φορές την ώρα κάνει ένα disconnect και ξανασυνδέεται...αν βάλω το 288 modem/router της NOVA η συνδεση είναι βράχος...έπεξα με διάφορες ρυθμίσεις (VDSL Settings) αλλά τζίφος...γνωρίζει κανείς να υπάρχει κάποια ιδιοτροπία του συγκεκριμένου modem/router (DSL-AC68U) με τη NOVA;

----------


## HuskerDu

> Τελικά, δοκίμασα το merlin fork που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω,DSL-AC68U_384.15_0-gnuton1_DSL_1.0.4.9. Μετά από factory reset το σεταρισα από την αρχή, 15-20 λεπτά υπόθεση (έχω από πίσω και το speedport για την τηλεφωνία), το 2.4 wifi ζωντάνεψε ξανά! Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει, πάντως αυτό το custom firmware φαίνεται σταθερό και έχει κάποια extra καλούδια.


Νέο 386 build απο τον GNUton, το flashαρα πανω απο το 384.17, κανενα προβλημα ως τωρα!
https://github.com/gnuton/asuswrt-me...6.01_2-gnuton1

----------


## HuskerDu

Συμβαίνει το εξής παράξενο, μετά από 2-3 μέρες το Downstream γυρίζει σε FastPath και έχω κάτι χιλιάδες crc errors, αλλάζω μια παράμετρο για να ξανασυγχρονίσει και επανέρχεται σε Interleaved. Εχω Cosmote VDSL100 σε Vodafone καμπίνα.

----------


## mkostoulas

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.
Ξαφνικά δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω νέες συσκευές. δεν εμφανίζεται το δίκτυο καν σε νέες ασύρματες συσκευές.
Έχει το τελευταίο firmware. 
όλα πρέπει να είναι στο default, πλην κάποιων αλλαγών προ ετών για την vodafone
Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο συνδεδεμένο.
Μια πρώτη σκέψη ήταν να δω πόσες συσκευές επιτρέπει αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω. 
Επισυνάπτω κάποια   screenshots. Δεν ξέρω ποια άλλη πληροφορία θα βοηθούσε.[



ATTACH=CONFIG]227141[/ATTACH]

----------


## F i L

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω το asus router 66u αλλά δεν είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το wifi range του. Ποιοι τρόποι υπάρχουν να το ανεβάσω; πχ αν βάλω μεγαλύτερες κεραίες θα κερδίσω κάτι; επίσης είχα ακούσει για ένα firmware που ξεκλείδωνε το power που δίνει στις κεραίες γιατί η EU έχει βάλει κάποια όρια. Μπορεί να είναι και ράδιο αρβύλα όμως. Έχετε ακούσει κάτι; γενικά οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## chrispe

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...l-ac68u/page82

Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί ακόμα, έχω χρόνια να κάνω το τρικ αλλά όταν το χρησιμοποιούσα έδινε μια μικρή αύξηση στην εμβέλεια

----------


## jim1900dz

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.
> Ξαφνικά δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω νέες συσκευές. δεν εμφανίζεται το δίκτυο καν σε νέες ασύρματες συσκευές.


Μπές στη σελίδα του ρούτερ σου και στην καρτέλα Wireless => General θα πρέπει να είναι τικαρισμένο το NO για 
να μπορούν να "δούν" το ασύρματο δίκτυο οι συσκευές  που είναι εντός εμβέλειας.
Δες την παρακάτω εικόνα εκεί που είναι το κόκκινο βέλος.

----------


## mkostoulas

> Μπές στη σελίδα του ρούτερ σου και στην καρτέλα Wireless => General θα πρέπει να είναι τικαρισμένο το NO για 
> να μπορούν να "δούν" το ασύρματο δίκτυο οι συσκευές  που είναι εντός εμβέλειας.
> Δες την παρακάτω εικόνα εκεί που είναι το κόκκινο βέλος.


Σε ευχαριστώ
Στο no ήταν. Για την ώρα έκανα ένα guest

----------


## ee4649

Το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ κανει για ftth; (γνωρίζω ότι δεν δέχεται τηλεφωνική συσκευή) επίσης εξαιτίας των 3 κεραιών που διαθέτει είναι αξιόπιστη η εμβελεια του wifi του;ειμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτο και στο fritz 7530 γι'αυτό ρωτάω

----------


## zackkast

Καλημέρα Κάνει για ftth έχει επιλογή να γυρίσεις μία από τις lan ports σε wan για να συνδέσεις το ont . βέβαια Εγώ προσωπικά θα πήγαινα στο Asus RT-AC68U Αν το θες Μόνο για χρήση σε ftth :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

να κάνω μία ερώτηση τηλεφωνία έχεις?

----------


## ee4649

Μονο για ftth το θέλω και δεν σκοπεύω να συνδέσω πάνω σταθερό τηλέφωνο, υπερέχει το Rt απο αυτό;

----------


## trod

> Μονο για ftth το θέλω και δεν σκοπεύω να συνδέσω πάνω σταθερό τηλέφωνο, υπερέχει το Rt απο αυτό;


Επειδη το εχω χρονια, ειναι πολυ καλο και η εμβελεια του αψογη. Καλυπτει ανετα 140τμ και πιανει και 3 οροφους κατω.

Αν ομως βαλεις FTTH τοτε δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να παρεις το DSL variant και παρε το σκετο router γιατι δεν δουλευει με FTTH (το xDSL). Ειναι το ιδιο χωρις xDSL υποστηριξη που δεν θα εχεις ουτως ή αλλως εσυ.

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3950059/Asu...68U-Black.html

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά δουλεύει και αυτό σε FTTH. Απλά χάνει μία LAN θύρα, αφού θα παίζει ως WAN για να συνδεθεί με το ΟΝΤ.

----------


## trod

> Μια χαρά δουλεύει και αυτό σε FTTH. Απλά χάνει μία LAN θύρα, αφού θα παίζει ως WAN για να συνδεθεί με το ΟΝΤ.


Μαλλον διαβασες λαθος. Ειπα δεν δουλευει το xDSL, οχι η συσκευη.

----------


## ee4649

Το ac68u θα πάρω διότι το δίνει ένας φίλος σε προσιτή τιμή, μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας με το ont χωρίς την παρέμβαση του speedport της cosmote ετσι δεν είναι; και αν δεν κάνω λάθος (δε με ενδιαφέρει στην παρούσα φάση) δεν μπορείς να κουμπωσεις σταθερό τηλέφωνο, σωστά;

Αλήθεια έχει προφίλ για τους παρόχους; ή χρειάζεται να βάλω εγώ χειροκίνητα τους κωδικούς;(οτε)

----------


## jkoukos

Μπαίνει κανονικά στη θέση του Speedport. Ωστόσο θα χρειαστεί να το ρυθμίσεις, διότι καταρχήν δεν παίρνει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία και αφ' εταίρου δεν γνωρίζει ότι θέλεις να το συνδέσεις στη WAN θύρα, μα περιμένει σύνδεση στο VDSL μέσω της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο ή δύσκολο να το κάνεις.

----------


## trod

> Το ac68u θα πάρω διότι το δίνει ένας φίλος σε προσιτή τιμή, μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας με το ont χωρίς την παρέμβαση του speedport της cosmote ετσι δεν είναι; και αν δεν κάνω λάθος (δε με ενδιαφέρει στην παρούσα φάση) δεν μπορείς να κουμπωσεις σταθερό τηλέφωνο, σωστά;
> 
> Αλήθεια έχει προφίλ για τους παρόχους; ή χρειάζεται να βάλω εγώ χειροκίνητα τους κωδικούς;(οτε)


Ναι μπορεις κανονικα οπως το ειπες. ONT--> Asus.
Οχι βαζεις κανονικα εσυ τους κωδικους.

Αν θελεις και τηλεφωνια υπαρχουν οδηγοι εδω για να το κανεις ετσι ONT--> Asus--> Speedport.

----------


## jkoukos

Μπαίνει κανονικά στη θέση του Speedport. Ωστόσο θα χρειαστεί να το ρυθμίσεις, διότι καταρχήν δεν παίρνει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία και αφ' εταίρου δεν γνωρίζει ότι θέλεις να το συνδέσεις στη WAN θύρα, μα περιμένει σύνδεση στο VDSL μέσω της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο ή δύσκολο να το κάνεις.


> Μαλλον διαβασες λαθος. Ειπα δεν δουλευει το xDSL, οχι η συσκευη.


Γιατί το 7590 που έχεις εσύ, μήπως είναι σκέτο Router; Και αυτό DSL Router είναι, όπως το Asus.
Αν το βρίσκει σε καλή τιμή, γιατί να μην το προτιμήσει;

----------


## ee4649

Στο μέλλον μπορεί να θελήσω να ξαναγυρίσω σε adsl οπότε είναι και αυτός ένας παράγοντας που ειναι καλύτερο το ac68u απο το rt και δεν θέλω να υπάρχει και του παροχου ρουτερ αλλα απευθείας modem router στην γραμμή μου

----------


## trod

> Αν το βρίσκει σε καλή τιμή, γιατί να μην το προτιμήσει;


Αυτο που εγραψα στην αρχη (πριν πει ο φιλος οτι μπορει να το βρει σε καλυτερη τιμη) ειναι οτι αν ειναι να αγορασει καποιο να παρει το σκετο RT για να μην πληρωσει λεφτα παραπανω για κατι που δεν θα χρησιμοποιησει. Αν μπορει να το παρει σε καλυτερη τιμη το DSL εννοειται να το παρει.

Για το 7590 που εγραψες εχεις δικιο αλλα τι σχεση εχει αυτο που αγορασα εγω με του παιδιου δεν το καταλαβα.

Anyway και οι δυο τα ιδια πραγματα λεμε και τον ee4649 παμε να βοηθησουμε και νομιζω το καταλαβε αυτο που ρωτησε.

----------


## ee4649

Ναι με καλύψατε απόλυτα,το 7590 δεν έχει σχέση αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής το δίλημμα είναι το 7530 ή το ac68u αλλά επειδή και με το speedport το cosmote λόγω 100αρας ftth δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα παρά μονο με την εμβελεια. Θεωρώ ότι ο λόγος αγοράς είναι καθαρά η εμβέλεια (δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα υπόλοιπα features) γιαυτό και με όσα διάβασα και μου γράψατε πιστεύω να είναι καλύτερη επιλογή το ac68u απο το 7530 σε αυτό το κομμάτι, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με

----------


## ganza

> Χαιρετίζω και εγώ την ομαδα για το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ.Είμαι κάτοχος του αρκετά χρόνια με adsl σύνδεση.Πρίν μια βδομάδα αναβάθμισα την σύνδεση μου σε nova vdsl 100 και μου έδωσαν το μόντεμ zte 288a.Αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω συνδεμένο το asus πίσω απο το zte και απλά εχω ενοργοποίηση στο asus το dual wan ethernet και απλα εχω μια gigabit σύνδεση μεταξύ των 2 συσκευών και έχω ιντερνέτ.Έχω δει στο φορουμ ότι υπάρχει οδηγός να κάνω bridged το zte και να μπεί το asus μετά.Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος έχει κάνει το asus πρωτο πάνω σε γραμμή νόβα 100 και μετά να μπεί το zte 288a μόνο για voip τηλεφωνία.Σε δοκιμή πάντως και τα 2 μόντεμ μόνα  τους συγχρονίζουν σχεδόν στα 109mbps πάνω στην γραμμή.Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να βάλω πρώτο το asus λόγω vpn και πέρισσοτερων ρυθμίσεων.Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή για δοκιμή.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Καλησπέρα φίλε.
Το κατάφερες αυτό που ήθελες να βάλεις το asus πριν από το zte;
Με ενδιαφέρει το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι(έχω το n17u εδω αρκετά χρόνια) και θέλω να μάθω αν σου έπαιξε τελικά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις με το Asus. Ο λόγος είναι ότι η VoIP τηλεφωνία στο ΖΤΕ βγαίνει από 2ο VLAN (837) που δεν μπορεί να του το περάσει το Asus, παρά μόνο το VLAN 835 για την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.
> Αναγκαστικά το ΖΤΕ θα πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένο στην γραμμή κάνοντας τον συγχρονισμό.


Όχι απαραίτητα, τουλάχιστον το n17u που έχω κάνει το συγχρονισμό με όλα τα προτερήματα(dsl settings, vpn, κτλ) και πίσω το zte έχει την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## ee4649

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει επιλογή στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ για να κάνει επανεκκίνηση συγκεκριμένες ώρες τις ημέρας που του δηλώνουμε εμείς? πχ αργά την νύχτα?

----------


## zackkast

Ναι έχει επιλογή

----------


## HuskerDu

Ναι, στο Administration menu, Reboot scheduler.

----------


## zackkast

Ακριβώς

----------


## ee4649

> Ναι, στο Administration menu, Reboot scheduler.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## kosconcours

Καλημέρα ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξω πάροχο σκέφτομαι από wind που είμαι τώρα σε cosmote 50 ή 100 .Πριν 2 χρόνια είχα Αγοράσει ένα asus modem router το οποίο φυσικά δεν μπόρεσα να το συνδέσω στην voip διότι ο πάροχος δεν έδεινε τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας . 
Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν πάω στην cosmote θα μου δώσει τους κωδικούς internet και τηλεφωνίας ώστε να έχω το δικό μου modem router και να δουλεύουν τηλέφωνο ίντερνετ χωρίς bridge ?
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## jmakro

η cosmote δινει κωδικους οπως επίσης μεσω ενος τρικ και στην Vodafone το βλεπεις μεσω του μοντεμ τους.
απλα το 68 δεν ειναι voip

----------


## zackkast

Ναι η Cosmote δινει κανονικά τους κωδικούς για την τηλεφωνία. και μπορείς να το συνδέσεις με δικό σου εξοπλισμό π.χ. voip adapter όπως έχω εγώ το ht801 για το voip

----------


## kosconcours

> η cosmote δινει κωδικους οπως επίσης μεσω ενος τρικ και στην Vodafone το βλεπεις μεσω του μοντεμ τους.
> απλα το 68 δεν ειναι voip



Asus DSL-AC68VG αυτό έχω ...δεν υποστηρίζει voip ?
Και αν δεν υποστηρίζει τι μπορώ να κάνω εκτός από bridge για να το χρησιμοποιήσω ?

----------


## zackkast

Το Asus DSL-AC68VG υποστηρίζει voip κανονικά. Το ASUS DSL-AC68U δεν υποστηρίζει voip

----------


## spyridop

> Asus DSL-AC68VG αυτό έχω ...δεν υποστηρίζει voip ?
> Και αν δεν υποστηρίζει τι μπορώ να κάνω εκτός από bridge για να το χρησιμοποιήσω ?


Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Υπάρχει άλλο θέμα για τον router που έχεις

----------


## kosconcours

Τι θέμα υπάρχει φίλε μου ?

----------


## jim1900dz

> Τι θέμα υπάρχει φίλε μου ?


Άν κάνεις κλίκ πάνω στη λέξη"άλλο θέμα"  που έχει γράψει ο  spyridop θα καταλάβεις. 
Εννοεί άλλο νήμα

----------


## epp1907

ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται να παίξουν 2  ht801 για το voip με άλλες ρυθμίσεις ταυτόχρονα
η το μαμά ρουτερ και ένα  ht801 για το δεύτερο voip 
πχ σπίτι γραφείο στο ίδιο χώρο άλλες γραμμές με άλλα προγράμματα τηλεφωνίας

----------


## jkoukos

Τι ακριβώς θέλεις;

Αν εννοείς VoIP τηλεφωνία με δύο κανάλια φωνής (2 αριθμούς) στην ίδια γραμμή από παραδοσιακό πάροχο, όχι δεν γίνεται, καθώς η τηλεφωνία κλειδώνει στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.

Αν από την άλλη εννοείς για τηλεφωνία από τρίτο VoIP πάροχο, τότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα και την δουλεύεις από οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση.

----------


## martinibb

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Σήμερα το πρωί, έκανα μια επανεκκίνηση τη συσκευή και από τότε χάθηκε το DSL. Το λαμπάκι παραμένει σβηστό και στο log γράφει επαναλαμβανόμενα:
Try to upload DSL firmware
Upload DSL firmware failed

Διάβασα ότι υπήρχε και παλιά αυτό το θέμα αλλά δε βρίσκω το firmware για επαναφορά. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Mormnak

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί, έκανα μια επανεκκίνηση τη συσκευή και από τότε χάθηκε το DSL. Το λαμπάκι παραμένει σβηστό και στο log γράφει επαναλαμβανόμενα:
> Try to upload DSL firmware
> Upload DSL firmware failed
> 
> Διάβασα ότι υπήρχε και παλιά αυτό το θέμα αλλά δε βρίσκω το firmware για επαναφορά. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking-I...HelpDesk_BIOS/

direct link. https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/w...0438645662.zip

----------


## martinibb

> https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking-I...HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> direct link. https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/w...0438645662.zip



Σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση σου. 

Το πέρασα και εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Stavkon

Καλημερα και απο εμενα...

αυτη την στιγμη εχω 100αρα γραμμη vodafone με το Η300s. Λογω streaming θελω να ενεργοποιησω vpn και προφανως το συγκεκριμενο δεν εχει τετοια δυνατοτητα...οπως επισης αν καταλαβα καλα δεν υπηρχε  δυνατοτητα ουτε να συνδεσω αλλο ρoυτερ οπως το asus ac68u, και να περασω vpn εκει, σωστα? Εχει αλλαξει κατι σε αυτο ή θα πρεπει να δω καποιο αλλο ρουτερ με voip οπως πχ το ΖΤΕ Η267Α?

Περαν του παραπανω, υπαρχει δυνανατοτητα να αλλαξω παροχο αμεσα, και σκεφτομουν την Wind (αφενος λογω κοστους, αφετερου στη περιοχη μου ολοι οι παροχοι παιρνουν απο κουτι ΟΤΕ οποτε δεν προβλεπεται διαφοροποιηση στη ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων). Υπαρχει ρουτερ της Wind για 50αρα γραμμη, που να μπορει να κανει bridge στο Asus??

----------


## afterglow

Μια ερώτηση για DLNA αν έχει κάνει κανείς γιατι τώρα δεν εχω το modem κουμπωμένο,
Στο usb configuration menu 
εμφανίζεται επιλογή *enable DLNA media server* όπως στο screenshot όταν συνδέθει εξωτερικός hdd στο usb port?


Thanks

----------


## ekonkra

Καλημερα σε ολους,
εχω το  Technicolor TG789vn v3 "unbranded" με τα επισυναπτομενενα στατιστικα. Εαν προβω στην αγορα του Asus ac68u θα εχω καλυτερες ταχυτητες και στατιστικα? Ρωταω γιατι ειναι ενα ακριβο modem/router και θα ηθελα να γνωριζω εαν αξιζει να τιο αγορασω.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων.

----------


## xaris2335

> Καλημερα σε ολους,
> εχω το Technicolor TG789vn v3 "unbranded" με τα επισυναπτομενενα στατιστικα. Εαν προβω στην αγορα του Asus ac68u θα εχω καλυτερες ταχυτητες και στατιστικα? Ρωταω γιατι ειναι ενα ακριβο modem/router και θα ηθελα να γνωριζω εαν αξιζει να τιο αγορασω.
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων.


Αν και δεν έχω το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ κατά τη δική μου άποψη όχι δεν αξίζει να πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου στην ASUS, όσον αφορά την αγορά modem/ρούτερ.
Αντα αυτού κατα τα λεγόμενα του poulinos ο οποίος ξέρει καλά τα δίκτυα αξίζει η αγορά ενός fritzbox 7530 το ίδιο σκέφτομαι και εγώ να αγοράσω.
Όλοι μα όλοι είναι ικανοποιημένοι απο τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία το μόνο μείον που βρίσκω είναι ότι είναι γερμανική και δεν υπάρχει manual στα Ελληνικά.
Μόνο πρόσεχε να πάρεις το username & Password απο το λογαριασμό σου γιατί διάβασα ότι δεν τα δίνουν Vodafone & Wind και καλά για λόγους ασφάλειας. Διάβασε κριτικές απο το σκρούτζ να το διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου.
Πρόσεχε επίσης να είναι international και όχι γερμανική έκδοση το μόντεμ/ρούτερ.

ΚΑτα τη δική μου άποψη είναι το πιο VFM.

----------


## fits79

Αρχικά καλησπέρα σε αυτό το τοπικ.

Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το εν λόγο vdsl modem/router/dual band wifi μόνο αν υποστηρίζει dlna γιατί στην ουσία θέλω να συνδέσω έναν usb ntfs δίσκο πάνω στη usb και να έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτόν τον δίσκο από οποιαδήποτε συσκευή είναι συνδεδεμένη στο δίκτυο και εννοείτε και από την τηλεόραση μου(Samsung q80t).

Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι παρόλο που έχω στείλει μήνυμα στην Asus Ελλάδας και μου είπαν ότι υποστηρίζει dlna σε ένα πωλητή που το έχει και του είπα να πάει στο usb application -> media servers

Όπως το παρακάτω βίντεο στο λεπτό 2:14



Έλα όμως που με βάση τη παρακάτω φώτο που μου έστειλε δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ο διακόπτης "dlna media server on/off"

----------


## sdikr

> Αρχικά καλησπέρα σε αυτό το τοπικ.
> 
> Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το εν λόγο vdsl modem/router/dual band wifi μόνο αν υποστηρίζει dlna γιατί στην ουσία θέλω να συνδέσω έναν usb ntfs δίσκο πάνω στη usb και να έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτόν τον δίσκο από οποιαδήποτε συσκευή είναι συνδεδεμένη στο δίκτυο και εννοείτε και από την τηλεόραση μου(Samsung q80t).
> 
> Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι παρόλο που έχω στείλει μήνυμα στην Asus Ελλάδας και μου είπαν ότι υποστηρίζει dlna σε ένα πωλητή που το έχει και του είπα να πάει στο usb application -> media servers
> 
> Όπως το παρακάτω βίντεο στο λεπτό 2:14
> 
> 
> ...




https://www.linksys.com/in/support-a...icleNum=138198
Απο όσο βλέπω ακόμα απο εδώ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...rs_and_clients 
Υποστηρίζουν  το Upnp media και οι samsung tv

----------


## fits79

Αν μιλάς για το μοντέλο τηλεόρασης που έχω ξέρω σίγουρα ότι υποστηρίζει dlna, αλλά μάλλον δεν υποστηρίζει unpn γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει 2 ρουτερ που λένε ότι έχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα στον Usb ntf δίσκο που θα συνδέσεις πάνω τους και δεν τον έβλεπε.
Μόλις όμως δοκίμασα σε router που υποστήριζε dlna μια χαρά τον είδε αμέσως.
Για να σε βοηθήσω η τηλεόραση μου Samsung q80t έχει λογισμικό tizen.

Τελικά το εν λόγο μοντέλο της Asus υποστηρίζει ή όχι dlna?
Γιατί στην Asus Greece μου είπαν ότι υποστηρίζει αλλά με βάση τη φώτο που μου έστειλε το άτομο που πουλάει το εν λόγο ρουτερ φαίνεται ότι δεν υποστηρίζει dlna.

Σε εσάς που έχετε αυτό το ρουτερ σας βγάζει την επιλογή "dlna media server on/off"?

----------


## K1m0n

> Τελικά το εν λόγο μοντέλο της Asus υποστηρίζει ή όχι dlna?


Μόνο η ίδια η asus μπορεί να στο απαντήσει αυτό.
DLNA media server & upnp media server, είναι ουσιαστικά/σχεδόν το ίδιο πράγμα (το dlna προέρχεται από το upnp).
Το γιατί η asus κάπου το αναφέρει ώς dlna και κάπου αλλού ως upnp, μόνο η ίδια το ξέρει.
*Υποθέτω* θα έχει να κάνει με την ενδεχόμενη μή πιστοποίηση dlna του router/implementation,
ή μπορεί να υποστηρίζουν όλο το upnp και όχι μόνο το υποσύνολο του dlna.
Πρακτικά μιλώντας, upnp & dlna είναι περίπου ισότιμα σε ότι έχει να κάνει με την χρήση σε media.
Προβλήματα συμβατότητας ανάμεσα σε upnp <-> dlna,
και τους διάφορους vendors,
και την χ/ψ/ζ υλοποίηση υπάρχουν,
οπότε συνιστάται προσοχή.

----------


## fits79

Όπως ανάφερα πιο πάνω ή τηλεόραση που έχω υποστηρίζει μόνο dlna όχι upnp.
Επισης οπως προαναφέραμε μίλησα με Asus greece και μου ειπαν ότι αυτό υποστηρίζει dlna κάτι που δεν το βλέπω με βάση ότι μου είπαν οι πωλητές.

----------


## jim1900dz

> Αν και δεν έχω το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ κατά τη δική μου άποψη όχι δεν αξίζει να πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου στην ASUS, όσον αφορά την αγορά modem/ρούτερ.
> Αντα αυτού κατα τα λεγόμενα του poulinos ο οποίος ξέρει καλά τα δίκτυα αξίζει η αγορά ενός fritzbox 7530 το ίδιο σκέφτομαι και εγώ να αγοράσω.
> ΚΑτα τη δική μου άποψη είναι το πιο VFM.


Επειδή έτυχε να έχουν περάσει απο το σπίτι μου και τα δυο απο τα αναφερόμενα (το asus DSL όμως και όχι το RT), θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. 
Εννοείται πως το fritz είναι πολύ καλό modem/router, αλλά και το asus κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά. Το fritz μάλλον είναι λίγο καλύτερο όσον αφορά
το modem σε γραμμή με χαλκό ΟΤΕ ενώ το asus ίσως υστερεί λιγάκι σε αυτό.
Εκεί που θεωρώ πως το asus είναι καλύτερο είναι στο ασύρματο δίκτυο (κάλυψη χώρου). 
Με το πρώτο είχα θέμα σε σπίτι περίπου 140τμ ενώ με το δεύτερο καλύπτομαι πλήρως.
Οπότε κάπου είναι καλύτερο το ένα και κάπου το άλλο, σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν πετάς τα λ7 σου για κανένα απο τα δυο.
Άποψη μου...

----------


## ekonkra

Καλησπερα σας,

γνωριζετε πως μπορουν να γινουν clear οι crc counters? Παλαιοτερα εκανα restart το modem και μηδενιζαν. Τωρα ο,τι και να κανω παραμενουν σε αυτο το νουμερο.

ΜΦΧ,
Κωνσταντινος

----------


## leoncupra

Καλησπερα...
Εχει καποιος setup για το συγκεκριμενο modem σε 100αρα χωρις να ειναι voip;
Αλλαξα την γραμμη μου απο 50αρα σε 100αρα και εκει που στην 50αρα πηγαινα τερμα με asus τωρα μου δειχνει απο 10 upload που δειχνει το τεκνοκολορ σε 8 asus οταν κανω μετρησεις σε speedtest και xbox

----------


## timiman

Η γραμμή σου δείχνει πολύ δυνατή.

Δοκίμασε να απενεργοποιήσεις το "G.INP Stability Adjustment" στο Administration -> DSL Setting, μήπως συγχρονίσεις πιο ψηλά.

----------


## leoncupra

> Η γραμμή σου δείχνει πολύ δυνατή.
> 
> Δοκίμασε να απενεργοποιήσεις το "G.INP Stability Adjustment" στο Administration -> DSL Setting, μήπως συγχρονίσεις πιο ψηλά.


Ειναι disable

----------


## zackkast

Καλημέρα
Εγώ θα εκλεινα το DLA

- - - Updated - - -

θα δοκίμαζα και το SRA και βλέπουμε

----------


## timiman

Δοκίμασε να δηλώσεις 17a VDSL Profile αντί του 30a.
Επίσης, στην δική μου σύνδεση δεν έχω καθόλου τιμές στα INP-SHINE κι INP-REIN, ενώ έχω το "σκέτο" INP.
Κι το DLA κλείσε επίσης -όπως αναφέρεται παραπάνω.
Κι τέλος αν έχεις επιλογή με σκέτο ANNEX A mode, δοκίμασε με αυτό.

----------


## leoncupra

> Δοκίμασε να δηλώσεις 17a VDSL Profile αντί του 30a.
> Επίσης, στην δική μου σύνδεση δεν έχω καθόλου τιμές στα INP-SHINE κι INP-REIN, ενώ έχω το "σκέτο" INP.
> Κι το DLA κλείσε επίσης -όπως αναφέρεται παραπάνω.
> Κι τέλος αν έχεις επιλογή με σκέτο ANNEX A mode, δοκίμασε με αυτό.


Μια βοηθεια επειδη δεν εχω γνωση το inp που το βρισκω

- - - Updated - - -

Εβαλα αυτες τις ρυθμισεις το uplod πηγε 10 το dowmload πηγε στα 74-75 εχω λιγο pig παραπανω απο 5 πηγα στα 10...
Τωρα εαν βλεπετε κατι λαθος μου λετε, πριν ξεκινησω μπηκα και στο router της nova εκανα μια μετρηση και εβγαλε 79 10 και pig 5 ολα αυτα γινονται με καλωδιο..
Πρωτη εικονα ρυθμισης
Δεύτερη μετρηση με asus
Tριτη με nova router

- - - Updated - - -

Λαθος η δευτερη εικονα εδω ειναι η σωστη μετρηση του asus

----------


## zackkast

Αρχικά Το Dynamic Line Adjustment (DLA) να είναι Disabled

----------


## jmakro

DLA DISABLED
στο adsl ολα οφ και disable
vdsl profile 17a 
rx gain βαλτο στο high performance
και πες μας τι εγινε!

----------


## leoncupra

Μου εσπασε τα νευρα...
Το εβγαλα και εβαλα της nova παιδια..
Το asus εβγαζε max download 73 up 10 και το ping πηγε στα 20...

Θα το ξανα βαλω την δευτερα παλι επανω το asus γιατι κουραστικα και θα σας πω τι εγινε με τις ρυθμισεις που μου ειπατε

----------


## Forth_Tech

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Στέλνω να αναστήσω το thread και με την ευκαιρία αναζητώ βοήθεια με το εν λόγω ρουτερ. Προσπαθώ να βρω κάπου - κάποιον οδηγό αναλυτικής σύνδεσης του με το speedport plus του ΟΤΕ σε bridge.
Αν κάποιος το χει κάνει και μπορεί να με καθοδηγήσει θα το εκτιμούσα.

----------


## jmakro

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Στέλνω να αναστήσω το thread και με την ευκαιρία αναζητώ βοήθεια με το εν λόγω ρουτερ. Προσπαθώ να βρω κάπου - κάποιον οδηγό αναλυτικής σύνδεσης του με το speedport plus του ΟΤΕ σε bridge.
> Αν κάποιος το χει κάνει και μπορεί να με καθοδηγήσει θα το εκτιμούσα.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

----------


## Forth_Tech

Φχαριστω απεριόριστα!

----------


## jim1900dz

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε κάποιον άλλο κάτοχο, πριν λίγο καιρό πέρασα το τελευταίο fw  Ver.:3.0.0.4.386_47534
Από τότε, όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να αλλάξω το wireless scheduler δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα.
Κάνω τις αλλαγές στις ώρες που θέλω και στη συνέχεια βγάζει  "applying settings" και μένει εκεί.
Δεν ανανεώνει τη σελίδα και δεν παίρνει τις όποιες αλλαγές.
Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα  :Wall:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant:

----------


## jim1900dz

Άσχετο, έχει ιδέα κανείς τι έγινε το μέλος Babis3g? 
Έγραφε αρκετά και καλά εδώ αλλά έχει πάψει εδω και πολύ καιρό να συμμετέχει.

----------


## jmakro

Τελευταια ειχε γραψει για το 82αρι. Μακαρι να ειναι καλα ο ανθρωπος.

----------


## ahgraf

Καλημέρα
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το ρούτερ ASUS DSL-AC68U μπορώ να το βάλω και πως σε NOVA FTTH πίσω από το Nokia G-2425G-A σε bridge mode.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## timiman

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας την υπηρεσία "Cosmote Internet Backup" ή "κινητό με data sim στην usb" σαν Secondary WAN connection, 
αλλά να μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση από WAN στο LAN πχ. σε κάμερα ασφαλείας ή οποιοδήποτε server που παίζει στο LAN;
Η λογική λέει ότι η 4G/5G σύνδεση θα πάρει CG-NAT IP, οπότε δεν θα παίζουν οι WAN-to-LAN πόρτες ακόμη και αν έχεις VPN κι DDNS.
Αν όντως είναι έτσι, δίνει κανένας πάροχος πραγματική Public IP σε mobile; Ή μόνο με εταιρικό συμβόλαιο θα σου δώσουν τέτοια λύση;

----------


## K1m0n

> Αν όντως είναι έτσι, δίνει κανένας πάροχος πραγματική Public IP σε mobile;


Η cosmote στο unilimited, στις extra sims, δίνει Public ipv4 (no ipv6) με όριο 150/50 αν το αιτηθείς.
Παίζει wan->lan.
Και η sim του cosmote backup (αν θυμάμαι καλά...) public ip έχει.
Οι λοιποί απ'όσο ξέρω είναι όλοι nat-ed/firewalled.

Τώρα, αν το x lte usb stick/modem θα παίξει με το asus, είναι ένα ερώτημα, δεν έχω άποψη.

Αν θες δες ένα σχετικό παλαιότερο δικό μου thread:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...kup?highlight=

----------


## timiman

Σε ευχαριστώ K1m0n. Θα το δω αυτό με το Unlimited.  




> Τώρα, αν το x lte usb stick/modem θα παίξει με το asus, είναι ένα ερώτημα, δεν έχω άποψη.


Ναι, το έχω διαβάσει. Γι'αυτό έχω αποφασίσει -αν όντως μπορεί να μου δώσει μόνο sim με public ip- 
να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα παλιό κινητό android με usb tethering αντί να ρισκάρω συμβατότητες με οποιοδήποτε usb stick.
Το οποίο το δοκίμασα πριν 2 μήνες και έπαιξε μια χαρά σαν backup λύση (μέχρι κι το voip πέρασε άνετα μέσα από το usb tethering).

----------


## optimogar

Καλησπέρα!!

Μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος έχει πέσει στην λούπα της φωτό.
Έτυχε σε κανέναν άλλον, μήπως και βρούμε καμία λύση;

----------


## Mormnak

> Καλησπέρα!!
> 
> Μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος έχει πέσει στην λούπα της φωτό.
> Έτυχε σε κανέναν άλλον, μήπως και βρούμε καμία λύση;


ισως....χωρις να ειμαι σίγουρος ειναι παρόμοιο κατάσταση με αυτό εδώ....

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B9%CF%83%CE%B7

Επίσης βρήκα και αυτό εαν σε βοηθήσει.... https://www.snbforums.com/threads/ds...g-fixed.47573/

----------


## optimogar

Ευχαριστω πολύ για τον χρόνο σου.
Θα δοκιμάσω τα βήματα στο 2ο λινκ αν και δεν νομίζω να βγάλω άκρη.
Για την ώρα το έχω bridge και ευτυχώς δουλεύει....

----------


## nikolai

> Καλησπέρα!!
> 
> Μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος έχει πέσει στην λούπα της φωτό.
> Έτυχε σε κανέναν άλλον, μήπως και βρούμε καμία λύση;


Μου είχε τύχει εμένα. Δοκίμασα ότι βρήκα στο internet με άλλο firmware και τάματα στον ΆηSUS αλλά τίποτα. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## chrispe

εδω και λιγες ωρες εχω συνδεθει σε ftth nova η οποια δινει το ρουτερ/ont της nokia G-2425G-A το οποιο είναι καρακλειδωμενο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω και χρόνια εχω στήσει ενα wifi mesh δικτυο με τα asus dsl-ac68u + rt-ac68u το οποιο θελω να συνεχισω να χρησιμοποιω και γι αυτο εχω απενεργοποιημενο το wifi του nokia.  Εχω κανει καποιες ρυθμισεις (εχω βαλει το dsl-ac68u να παιρνει το ιντερνετ απο το νοκια μεσω της θυρας Lan 1) κι εχω καταφερει να λειτουργει απλα ισως καποιες ρυθμισεις που εχω να μην χρειαζονται οποτε θα ηθελα καποιος εμπειρος να τις κοιταξει να μου πει τι να διορθωσω. Το μονο πρακτικο προβλημα ειναι οτι υπαρχει μια ρυθμιση στο dsl-ac68u η οποια τσεκαρει αν υπαρχουν νεα firmware τοσο για το ιδιο οσο και για το rt-ac68u το οποιο δεν μπορει να συνδεθει κι ελεγα μπας και μπορει να διορθωθει.

----------


## petasis

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος ενώ λειτουργεί το ίντερνετ, να μην λειτουργεί και η ενημέρωση firmware. Μάλλον κάτι συμβαίνει με τους σέρβερς της άσους. Δοκίμασε ξανά σε μερικές μέρες.

----------


## chrispe

δεν ειναι αυτο γιατι ουτε με τον σερβερ για την ωρα συνδεεται και γενικώς δεν δειχνει οτι προσπαθει, με το που πατησω το "check" μου βγαζει αμεσως οτι δεν μπορει να συνδεθει.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Σε ποιο firmware είσαι;
Είμαι με παρόμοιο setup (Inalan router και το DSL-AC68U σαν router) και μόλις έκανα check firmware και μου έβγαλε αναβάθμιση απο 3.0.0.4.386_47543 σε 3.0.0.4.386_50117.

----------


## chrispe

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να έχω το ASUs ως ρουτερ, δεν με αφήνει το νοκια να το κάνω bridge οποτε μόνο ως access point το έχω. Για την ιστορία έχω το Merlin 386.07_2-gnuton1 , όχι το επίσημο

----------

